# Siege



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

as supreme Hegemon of this subforum I make this thread 

anyways:



> Excluding Rich, we at IGN Comics don't know what Dark Reign entails yet. We can, however, wrestle certain connotations from the title. It seems that evil may become a little more firmly entrenched in the Marvel U following Secret Invasion. If there's any one villain we're keeping an eye on, it's Norman Osborn. The villain otherwise known as Green Goblin has been attracting a great deal of public support thanks to his crusade against Spider-Man in "New Ways to Die" and his success in combating the Skrulls.td>




also there will be a "Dark Illuminati" consisting of:


Doctor Victor Von Doom - former king of Latveria, resident mad scientist/warlock/badass

Emma Frost - queen bitch of the X-Men

The Hood - kingpin of crime *vomits*

Namor the Sub-Mariner -  king of the former kingdom of Atlantis

Norman Osborn - PRESIDENT GOBLIN 

Loki - asgardian transvestite trickster god

also 




current list of titles that will tie into Dark Reign in some form or another

DARK AVENGERS
AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE
DEADPOOL
INVINCIBLE IRON MAN
MIGHTY AVENGERS
MS. MARVEL
NEW AVENGERS
THUNDERBOLTS
WAR MACHINE
MARVEL SPOTLIGHT
UNCANNY X-MEN
PUNISHER
AMAZING SPIDER-MAN
WOLVERINE: ORIGINS
SECRET WARRIORS
BLACK PANTHER
AGENTS OF ATLAS


----------



## Deviate (Oct 29, 2008)

I look forward to Slott's run on MA.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

Kilowag what do u have against the hood?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2008)

I need to apologise on behalf of Kilowog, Zen. It's just that some of us are pretty arrogant bastards, demanding things like _good stories_ and _likeable characters_ and expect it from Marvel

What blasphemy and madness


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Killowag wgat do u have against the hood?



What do you have against spell check?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I need to apologise on behalf of Kilowog, Zen. It's just that some of us are pretty arrogant bastards, demanding things like _good stories_ and _likeable characters_ and expect it from Marvel
> 
> What blasphemy and madness



ahh ur never ending cynicism is so pleasant, that dosent Explain why he trashes about the hood


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ahh ur never ending cynicism is so pleasant, that dosent Explain why he trashes about the hood



Us trying to explain why the Hood blows to you is the same as trying to explain why quantum physics to a brick wall


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 29, 2008)

The Hood sucks ass. I haven't seen the word Hegemon in awhile. nice. Doom and Namor should kick the rest of those fuckers out.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Take it easy, knuckleheads.


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2008)

DARK AVENGERS
AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE
MIGHTY AVENGERS
NEW AVENGERS

WRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY .


this is my fucking problem with this entire debacle. the avengers is the team that hosts the cream of the crop, the greatest heroes marvel has at it's disposable to combat it's greatest threats, now every damn commoner is going to join it. fuck you marvel.

and Iron Patriot is Josiah X


----------



## Hellion (Oct 29, 2008)

The Hood is win, because he beat the shit out of Tigra 

Also you guys are crankier than usual.


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2008)

we are cranky becuase marvel's plotting is rather similiar to the following comment



> c'mon, we all know iron man is going to eat it at the end of invasion, and then norman osborne becomes director of SHEILD....duh. when the heroes are beaten from SI, the skrulls defeated, the villans take over the MU, sending all of the heroes into hiding, and norman is forced to become the good guy. this sickens spidey and the rest, the people of the U.S. see norman as a hero and he is elected president-his first order of business is eliminating all heroes-a new registration act, which will jump right into the current wolverine story, where at the end wolverine finds time travel after his kids are killed, and he travels back into time to right the wrong and change the future and have this giant crossover. oh, and steve shows up at the end of that to kick the crap out of osborne and expose him for what he is. the final team will consist of steve, logan and black widow.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

mow said:


> DARK AVENGERS
> AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE
> MIGHTY AVENGERS
> NEW AVENGERS
> ...


Great point.



> and Iron Patriot is Josiah X


I'd buy that for a dollar.

My problem with the Hood is not with the characterization but that most of his success has been PIS. I mean, there was a time when the Avengers fought the Kree/Skrull War and killed the Supreme Intelligence of the Kree. Yet somehow the Hood is able to escape the vengeance of what is arguably the most powerful and well-equipped version of the Avengers. It doesn't make sense.

EDIT: I mean, one of the canonical reasons that the Kingpin was able to be the Kingpin is that he deliberately stayed away from confrontations with the Avengers. He deliberately controlled his operations so that they stayed "street level" and he only had to worry about guys like DD and Spidey.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

Middle guy looks like Norman to me


people set up everywhere for a Coup de Grace on the marvel universe


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Wait, what? Norman Osborn?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

haven't seen that shot before


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

I could be Norman. He's make more sense, story-wise. At least he was never Doom's slave before, unlike Purple Man.

The thing about Norman is that he's got that crazy hair. That's his signature, so to speak. It's hard to tell, but I don't _think _that's his hair. Really hard to tell.


----------



## Id (Oct 29, 2008)

I am just disturbed by the fact that Loki has a nicer rack the Emma. Why marvel, WHY?!?!


----------



## icemaster143 (Oct 29, 2008)

They should drop the Hood and replace him with Norman. 

Really Norman has shown that he is ready to step up as a bigger threat than a simple spiderman rogue. The guy has really come into his own as of late and this is a missed chance to take advantage.

The hood just like his name is still only a petty thug and his plans reflect that. He may have a greater power behind him but it pretty obvious he himself is small time. Just like his own people said in New avengers recently.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2008)

They need better analogues for the original illuminati.  And I still like the hood.  ;b

Namor there is cool, Doom is the new Strange, Emma the new Chuck, .....no way.... no way...in my head the closest thing to Iron man is The Hood.  Good job Marvel I'm sure you have a better technology based villian that isn't laughably bad.  Oh wait, Ultron is busy out in space.  Other than that....

Loki?  Is that supposed to be the BBolt analogue.  He's a bit stronger, no?   Purple Man has a powerset like what?


Why is Namor turning against these guys anyways?  All I'm seeing is royalty being pissy about them not taking his orders.  He's horribly bad at explaining why his ideas are right.

Agreeing with Norman replacing Purple Man, as wtf is this guy?  That and  I could see Norman as a better analogue for IM as he...HAAAAATES SHIELD.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Great point.
> 
> My problem with the Hood is not with the characterization but that most of his success has been PIS. I mean, there was a time when the Avengers fought the Kree/Skrull War and killed the Supreme Intelligence of the Kree. Yet somehow the Hood is able to escape the vengeance of what is arguably the most powerful and well-equipped version of the Avengers. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> EDIT: I mean, one of the canonical reasons that the Kingpin was able to be the Kingpin is that he deliberately stayed away from confrontations with the Avengers. He deliberately controlled his operations so that they stayed "street level" and he only had to worry about guys like DD and Spidey.



but it was the mostly street level avengers he battled  not Tony's Mighty [Impotent] Avengers


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

Well right now


Charles - Emma
Strange - Hood (his powers are Dormamu(sp) based)
Stark - Norman
Reed - Doom
Bolt - Loki
Namor - Himself


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2008)

^ that makes infinitly more sense. but agreeing with that means that Hood will be the new SS and not doom. and i do not approve. not one bit 



Agmaster said:


> Why is Namor turning against these guys anyways?  All I'm seeing is royalty being pissy about them not taking his orders.  He's horribly bad at explaining why his ideas are right.



ohh, havent you read the aftermath of CW regarding Atlantis? IM vs Namor and Atlantis is no more, they have all evacuated into large sleeping cells around the world and namor is now Doom's bunk buddy

and that's another fucking point that marvel has yet to capitalise on. DOOM + Namor solos the current "earth" marvel. they shouldve brought up that point ages ago before this dumb DR even reared it's ugly head


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

Namor was Doom's bunk buddy mow hasn't kept up with his Incredible Herc


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2008)

15-luv to Taleran.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> but it was the mostly street level avengers he battled  not Tony's Mighty [Impotent] Avengers


That's what makes it PIS.

How about:

Emma / Charles = Powerful Telepath
Loki / Strange = Powerful Magician
Reed / Doom =  Powerful Scientist
Stark / Norman = Powerful Bureaucrat
BB / Hood = Powerful No Fucking Clue
Namor / Namor = Namor

or:

Emma / Charles = Powerful Telepath
Loki / Strange = Powerful Magician
Reed / Doom =  Powerful Scientist
Stark / Hood = Powerful Team Leader
BB / Purple Man = Powerful Voice (both "voice" powers, sort of)
Namor / Namor = Namor


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That's what makes it PIS.



how is it Plot Induced Stupidity


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

lol Where is Black Panther


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> how is it Plot Induced Stupidity


Because the Mighy Avengers should've been at the forefront of that fight. Because that's what they do, protect each other (until Civil War ). Because Stark and Wonderman actually served with Tigra for YEARS -- she was their good friend. It should've been personal for them, like it always has been before with the Avengers.

EDIT: One thing about Doom and Namor -- they have a LOT of history together. Often enemies, sometimes reluctant allies, always distrustful of each other. At the moment they are on the outs, but they are both pragmatists.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Because the Mighy Avengers should've been at the forefront of that fight. Because that's what they do, protect each other (until Civil War ). Because Stark and Wonderman actually served with Tigra for YEARS -- she was their good friend. It should've been personal for them, like it always has been before with the Avengers.
> 
> .



Wut?

Tigra was told not to tell any one or they'd kill her mother, its not like it was made public that she was being blackmailed

and the Mighty avengers wer busy with ultron or some thing


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Oct 29, 2008)

The one thing about Dark Reign and SI,is that SI was primarily the Illuminati's fault for starting a war. Anyway be interesting to see if Dark Avengers are Government Backed?

Ahnyway what's this about Dark Reign and Amazing Spider-man crossing over............. hopefully its better than Brand New Bore and New Ways to Screw Spider-man


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Wut?
> 
> Tigra was told not to tell any one or they'd kill her mother, its not like it was made public that she was being blackmailed


So? She doesn't give in to that threat. She double-crosses them ... sort of ... follows them to the New Avengers HQ, a team she _betrayed_ during the Civil War. So she calls for Mighty Avengers help, right? Because _they're_ her trusted teammates? No, she goes there solo. Doesn't tell anybody and, guess what, Ms. Marvel, who could've probably _soloed_ the entire Hood gang, shows up late. 



> and the Mighty avengers wer busy with ultron or some thing


Right. There was some plot reason for them to be elsewhere. Just as I'm sure there's some _stupid_ plot reason for them not to go immediately after the Hood once their done with Ultron, or the symbiote clones or whoever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

> So? She doesn't give in to that threat. She double-crosses them ... sort of ... follows them to the New Avengers HQ, a team she _betrayed_ during the Civil War. So she calls for Mighty Avengers help, right? Because _they're_ her trusted teammates? No, she goes there solo. Doesn't tell anybody and, guess what, Ms. Marvel, who could've probably _soloed_ the entire Hood gang, shows up late.



she went their alone cause she saw an opportunity to get even ,and even if she did call them they'd probably be late, it was an act in the now thing



> Right. There was some plot reason for them to be elsewhere. Just as I'm sure there's some _stupid_ plot reason for them not to go immediately after the Hood once their done with Ultron, or the symbiote clones or whoever.


 Knowing Tony and how he underestimates Street levels he probably dosent think the hoods a threat pluses he had skrulls on his mind at that point


----------



## Dr. Doom (Oct 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That's what makes it PIS.
> Emma / Charles = Powerful Telepath
> Loki / Strange = Powerful Magician
> Reed / Doom =  Powerful Scientist
> ...



Team leader? You, Sir, are insane. I approve, however, because Hood claiming that title in front of the others will get him killed very quickly. It's only a matter of who gets to off him first. Either Loki or Doom, I should think. Emma's been getting a little soft these days and Namor is likely just going to punch him through a wall and out of the building.

Oh, also, what's been going on with Namor? I'm not up-to-date on Incredible Herc.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

He went for Sanctuary after CW with Doom

who got arrested prior to SI and Namor went back to another chunk of the sea


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr. Doom said:


> Team leader? You, Sir, are insane. I approve, however, because Hood claiming that title in front of the others will get him killed very quickly. It's only a matter of who gets to off him first. Either Loki or Doom, I should think. Emma's been getting a little soft these days and Namor is likely just going to punch him through a wall and out of the building.
> 
> Oh, also, what's been going on with Namor? I'm not up-to-date on Incredible Herc.



Atlantis is destroyed the civilians are doing a better job at infiltrating then the skrulls are,  namors army is with doom, hes currently fighting with herc over posiden being kidnapped

he also messed around with the Order and Hulk


----------



## Dr. Doom (Oct 29, 2008)

Arrested ... whatever happened to diplomatic immunity?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

The Mighty Avengers, he was arrested in Laveteria aswell


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr. Doom said:


> Arrested ... whatever happened to diplomatic immunity?



he was set up to take the fall for the  symbiote thing,  so tony decided screw diplomatic immunity , the worst thing was how the sentry wtfpwnd him [god do i hate him]


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> she went their alone cause she saw an opportunity to get even ,and even if she did call them they'd probably be late, it was an act in the now thing


No later than her. She obviously didn't immediately start out after them because she shows up _late_ to the fight. So what'd she do instead of calling her friends? Stop for a pretzel?



> Knowing Tony and how he underestimates Street levels he probably dosent think the hoods a threat pluses he had skrulls on his mind at that point


Aside from me having no idea what you're talking about with "Tony Stark underestimating street levelers," it's not about a threat, it's about Avenging one of their own.



Dr. Doom said:


> Team leader? You, Sir, are insane.


Hmmm. Now that I think of it, his entire team was captured. 


There has to be a rational explanation for the Hood's presence, right?


Right?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

just got back from my local comic book store:

due to a legal loophole, even though SI #8 is being delayed, Marvel *HAS *to produce the Dark Reign one-shot to the retailers.  so expect major spoilers in the weeks to come


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

lol art delays


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Namor was Doom's bunk buddy mow hasn't kept up with his Incredible Herc



it was actually first mentioned in the Sub-Mariner mini.

the last page is Namor shaking hands with Doom


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah I acknowledged that in the 1st half of that post


loosing your reading comprehension?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

I blame the MTV forthe decline of today's youths


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

This should be something to see. I've yet to read a Purple Man story where he isn't pwnt in one issue.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

Alias                           .


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Alias                           .



Looked it up and read his synopsis on wiki, and what I conclude is that Baron Zemo is much better Illuminati material than PM will ever be.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

Zemo needs to do something


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn the fact that Fabian Nicienza was the only guy at Marvel who gave a crap about Zemo and is now at DC being Kurt Busiek's sidekick.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

Interview with Pak about the War Machine title.

Since the book's first arc ties into DR posting this here


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

Dark Reign solicits continue to be very informative

AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #22 
Written by CHRISTOS GAGE
Pencils & Cover by HUMBERTO RAMOS 
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99

DARK AVENGERS #2
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Pencils & Cover by MIKE DEODATO
Variant Cover by MIKE CHOI
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99

INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #10
Written by MATT FRACTION
Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99

MS. MARVEL #36
Written by BRIAN REED
Penciled by PATRICK OLLIFFE
Cover by PHIL JIMENEZ
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99

NEW AVENGERS #50 
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Pencils & Wraparound Cover by BILLY TAN 
48 PGS./Rated A ...$4.99

WAR MACHINE #3 
Written by GREG PAK
Penciled by LEONARDO MANCO
Cover by FRANCESCO “MATT” MATTINA
32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99

THUNDERBOLTS #129 
Written by ANDY DIGGLE
Penciled by ROBERTO DE LA TORRE
Cover by FRANCESCO “MATT” MATTINA
Variant Cover by CLINT LANGLEY
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99

PUNISHER #2
Written by RICK REMENDER
Penciled by JEROME OPENA
50/50 Covers by MIKE MCKONE
32 PGS./Parental Advisory ...$2.99

DEADPOOL #7
Written by DANIEL WAY 
Penciled by PACO MEDINA 
Cover by JASON PEARSON 
32 PGS./Parental Advisory ...$2.99

MIGHTY AVENGERS #22 
Written by DAN SLOTT
Pencils & Cover by KHOI PHAM
32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99

WOLVERINE: ORIGINS #33
Written by DANIEL WAY
Pencils & Cover by DOUG BRAITHWAITE
32 PGS./Parental Advisory ...$2.99

DARK REIGN FILES 
Written by MICHAEL HOSKIN 
64 PGS./Rated T+ ...$4.99

SECRET WARRIORS #1 
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS & JONATHAN HICKMAN
Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
Cover by JIM CHEUNG
48 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99

BLACK PANTHER #1
Written by REGINALD HUDLIN
Penciled by KEN LASHLEY
50/50 Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL
50/50 Cover by KEN LASHLEY
Variant Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
“DEADLIEST OF THE SPECIES, PART 1
Tie-in to “DARK REIGN”
40 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99

AGENTS OF ATLAS #1
Written by JEFF PARKER
Penciled by CARLO PAGULAYAN & BENTON JEW
Cover by ART ADAMS
Variant Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
48 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2008)

^ 

Since I'm not seeing Cable, X-Force nor Captain America, I have no longer have interest in Dark Reign.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

THE DARK AVENGERS


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh thank God. Logan is on the team, I was beginning to worry he would be left out, _again_.

Sorry Lil Mo, looks like our theory wish that the Dark Avengers would be a team of black super heroes lead by Patriot is now dead.

Iron Patriot, Venom, Hawkeye, Wolverine, and a new Ms. Marvel...why...?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Oh thank God. Logan is on the team, I was beginning to worry he would be left out, _again_.
> 
> Sorry Lil Mo, looks like our theory wish that the Dark Avengers would be a team of black super heroes lead by Patriot is now dead.
> 
> Iron Patriot, Venom, Hawkeye, Wolverine, and a new Ms. Marvel...why...?



thats not ms. marvel thats ultra girl from Avengers Initiative, as to the line up all i gotta say is WTF


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2008)

Logan only on one Avengers team?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

I heard that at the end of War of Kings, Logan becomes the new herald of Galactus. Instead of a surfing he rides his cosmic harley. He bangs every hot alien girl on the planet before summoning his master.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I heard that at the end of War of Kings, Logan becomes the new herald of Galactus. Instead of a surfing he rides his cosmic harley. He bangs every hot alien girl on the planet before summoning his master.



the ironic part is that turns him into Lobo, who was originally a wolverine clone


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone on another board suggested that the Dark Avengers are Osborn's followers. Iron Patriot is Osborn, Ultra Girl is Moonstone, Venom is Venom, and Wolverine is...wolverine.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2008)

And Hawkeye is......Bullseye?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And Hawkeye is......Bullseye?



fitting, considering in ultimates Hawkeye is Bullseye


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2008)

There's an Ultimate Bullseye in either the Ult. Daredevil or Ult. Elektra books, can't remember which.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

Ultimate Elektra.

There's also no Ultimate Daredevil book, only Ultimate Elektra and Ultimate Daredevil&Elektra, wich when I bought it, back when I was thirteen, was heart breakingly awesome. Then again, I was thirteen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> There's an Ultimate Bullseye in either the Ult. Daredevil or Ult. Elektra books, can't remember which.



yeah i know but he was a lame  cut and paste from the regular marvel U

were as leob Hawkeye [while sucktacular] seems like a n attempt to make a more "Ultimately" type of Bullseye


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2008)

Eh I was on the right track.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Oh thank God. Logan is on the team, I was beginning to worry he would be left out, _again_.
> 
> *Sorry Lil Mo, looks like our theory wish that the Dark Avengers would be a team of black super heroes lead by Patriot is now dead.*
> 
> Iron Patriot, Venom, Hawkeye, Wolverine, and a new Ms. Marvel...why...?


It's because everyone who works at Marvel is racist, especially Hudlin.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

New Thunderbolts seems to be barreling into Dark Reign. I call Norman as Iron Patriot.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Kinda funny since Thunderbolts was the first title to talk about the Initative.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Norman's prepping himself to be Marvel's Luthor. I guess that makes Spiderman Marvel's supes... I can dig it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Norman has moved past the point where Spider-Man is a threat to him at all, now it's more of a matter of pride.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Osborn had that Luthor vibe at the end of the clone saga. All that behind the scenes stuff while everyone thought he was dead. Revealing himself and then supposedly dying again only to come back as the head of both his own company AND as Peter's boss at the Bugle. Everyone knows he's the Green Goblin, but someone he keeps the public to trust him time and time again. Sounds Luthor-ish to me.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

If someone's gonna finally knock Norm off his big pedestal tho, I'm sure it'll be Spidey some way. If not, I'll be pissed. They should go ahead and elevate Pete; make him a badass like Batman instead of a goofy kid who's gotten good at saving bystanders.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

Norman has outgrown Spiderman. That is untill another character murderer writer gets his hands on him. All Petey is to him now is a psicotic break moment.
Norman has been for a while, (and I've said this before) a cool mix between Lex Luthor and the joker.

Even though Peter was his avatar of madness in the reunion of five.
Guess Mephisto took the time to fuck with that magical institution as well.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm starting to find this Thunderbolts/Dark Avenger thing interesting. I could see Osborn as the Iron Patriot, considering Iron Man's departure from the battle in NYC, and Osborn's apparent rise in the eyes of the government. Venom is Venom. Hawkeye could be Bullseye, or Swordsman. Moonstone could be Ultragirl. The Wolverine in that cover looks strange to me. It doesn't look like Wolverine. The figure looks more effeminate, and Wolverine usually doesn't wear the mask in New Avengers. I'm leaning towards that not being Logan. But the lightning in the background is too convenient to ignore. The Dark Avengers could very well be a variation of the Thunderbolts.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

thought that was kinda obvious from the way he acts in Thunderbolts


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

Then he wouldn't be Spider-Man anymore. He'd be Wolverine.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> If someone's gonna finally knock Norm off his big pedestal tho, I'm sure it'll be Spidey some way. If not, I'll be pissed. They should go ahead and elevate Pete; make him a badass like Batman instead of a goofy kid who's gotten good at saving bystanders.



you see they had that but then Quesada decided to retcon it away.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

This might sound retarded but.... They could have salvaged a wolvee-skrull..


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I'm starting to find this Thunderbolts/Dark Avenger thing interesting. I could see Osborn as the Iron Patriot, considering Iron Man's departure from the battle in NYC, and Osborn's apparent rise in the eyes of the government. Venom is Venom. Hawkeye could be Bullseye, or Swordsman. Moonstone could be Ultragirl. The Wolverine in that cover looks strange to me. It doesn't look like Wolverine. The figure looks more effeminate, and *Wolverine usually doesn't wear the mask in New Avengers.* I'm leaning towards that not being Logan. But the lightning in the background is too convenient to ignore. The Dark Avengers could very well be a variation of the Thunderbolts.



That's not true. This is a cover and Logan has worn his mask on every NA cover I could think of.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Then he wouldn't be Spider-Man anymore. He'd be Wolverine.



Well, he could do a joke at the end. He doesn't have to be all brooding like bats and Wolverine, but I want him to be a guy who's smart enough to outfox badguys with planning rather than instincts or lucky breaks.



Kilowog said:


> you see they had that but then Quesada decided to retcon it away.



You're right.  But they need to do it again. 



Banhammer said:


> This might sound retarded but.... They could have salvaged a wolvee-skrull..



 Actually, I was thinking the skrulls would have some kinda presence on Earth somewhere after SI, but not like that.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> That's not true. This is a cover and Logan has worn his mask on every NA cover I could think of.



But the headpiece or earpiece on that mask looks weird. It doesn't resemble the current Wolverine. And it doesn't look like Logan's body. And he's on enough damn teams. I see no motive for him to join an Osborn/villain led Thunderbolts.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Seriously though, Back in Black Spidey vs Presiden Goblin would have been the best story arc ever.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Well, he could do a joke at the end. He doesn't have to be all brooding like bats and Wolverine, but I want him to be a guy who's smart enough to outfox badguys with planning rather than instincts or lucky breaks.



I'll agree with you on that. It all depends on who is writing him. Sometimes Peter is written that, but I haven't really seen that in BND.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> But the headpiece or earpiece on that mask looks weird. It doesn't resemble the current Wolverine. And it doesn't look like Logan's body. And he's on enough damn teams. I see no motive for him to join an Osborn/villain led Thunderbolts.



I agree that there is no motive or reason for him to be on an Osborn team. And I also agree that who we see on the cover might not be Wolverine. I was just pointing out Logan always wears his mask on the cover of NA, like every hero normally does.

Your also right on the design of his mask, it looks more like the Lee designed mask or the brown suit mask. It could just be some assassin with claw cloves on.



Kilowog said:


> Seriously though, Back in Black Spidey vs Presiden Goblin would have been the best story arc ever.



Damn straight! Seeing Peter kick the shit out of Fisk was cool, but him kicking the shit out of Norman throughout the white house would be cooler.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww thats funny all the Noir books are nothing but elaborte Origin What If's 


now with mobsters


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the generally accepted term is "elseworld"


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

What is the difference when you are talking marvel?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

it's better than the word Marvel was using before:

 "alterniverse"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2008)

Alterniverse is win because it sounds funny.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2008)

ur face sounds funny


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2008)

Dark Reign is giving people the impression that Marvel will create villains that are as powerful as the good guys, which hasn't happened since Onslaught.

You see, for the last 8 years, Marvel has used there villains in such a "Ironic" way that none of us take them seriously anymore, and the idea that an "actual" villain and not their "accountant" being the mastermind behind all this is nearly unfathomable.

This is why people are able to say Dr. Doom=Reed Richards on a comparison chart, which is sort of like saying Superman=Lex Luthor in comparison. Dr. Doom has become so sterilized in the last few years that we've actually begun equating him to that BLASTED RICHARDS!!!

IMHO, Dark Reign could just be Dr. Doom, but w/e yeah lets just bizzaro mirror the shit you've been doing for the last 5 years Marvel, yeah that's what we fucking need to do to finally beat DC at their own game...(the game being writing original material)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2008)

Indeed, considering that the last few 'event's were largely between good guys then you know that making the villains suddenly head honcho is just epic lulz


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2008)

I mean come on. Even Dr. Doom has been sterelized in the last several years.

Magneto would have been the last Villain to do something but both times he became "Big Time" he was cheated by retcons...or Bendis dickery twist.

You think he is the mastermind and boom, it's either a fucking Chinese metal mask, or Quicksilver. And what happens to these characters...do they evolve into villains themselves (ala-SBP)...no they are fucking killed off or in Pietro's case they become fucking hobo villains for 3rd rate X-teams (even though X-Factor used to be the best written book out of all X-Men books but that ain't saying much even though I used to fucking love X-Factor).

I just can't take them seriously enough. Shit we'll probably find out that Osborn was actually a Skrull all along or some shit just so Bendis can pull his thumb up his ass, sniff it, and then yell at the top of his lungs "WHAT A TWIST!!!".

It's shit like that, which makes Marvel seem like a fucking quagmire of characters just stumbling over each other in a Universe that wasn't designed to contain all of them.

The fact that Marvel can't think of a "Crisis on Infinite Earths" in order to fix all these problems is evident that these guys just don't enough about what their setting is about, or where it is going to go, to make logical decisions about continuity.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 25, 2008)

Didn't check if this got brought up but does anyone remember this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes we remember. It was horrible.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2008)

way I see it, is that Dark Reign is when the villain are in such a position of power that they can do whatever the fuck they want and the heroes can't do shit without coming like bastards.

I mean look, if Tony tries to take down Norman, he's get crucified in the media.  Thor can't do shit to Loki without half of Asgard turning on him since Loki hasn't TECHNICALLY lied about anything.

Now I know this gets a bit screwed when it comes to Doom, but I hope they do something like "skrulls made the bomb, American maniac Tony Stark persecutes inocent dictator".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Didn't check if this got brought up but does anyone remember this?



OH GOD YOU BASTARD!

REPRESSED MEMORIES ARE REPRESSED FOR A GOD-DAMN REASON


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2008)

Crappy What If's are coming back from the dead to help Marvel realign what little dignity they have left in this clusterfuck of a combined universe.

Next we'll get solicits of that stony bitch from Planet Hulk coming back, and the kids from Secret War What If breaking the cosmic barriers only to form the super-hero team assigned to Nebraska. Oh what a bold new world this Dark Reign will be.

My guesses for 2010 will be renaming every X-Men comic to have a "Wolverine and the..." in front of the title.

Heh all I know is my supplier better have a lot of room for issues of "New Secret War Avengers" and "Wolverine and the X-Men Legacy"


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 26, 2008)

Please tell me you just photoshopped that in a few seconds


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2008)

What the fuck is up with Elektra's titties..and face...

I think I hate Marvel...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

nope that's an official promo


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey, that looks familiar. I think I saw there somewhere else before.

Or maybe it was here.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 27, 2008)

Ugh. It's obviously going to be Hank and Janet...again. They're both on the New Mighty Avengers cover post SI.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2008)

Janet and Hank? As if. What will make it different than it was in Disassembled?

Wanda and Vision? Vision has young Kang's brainwave patterns, the personality of a teen.

But Wolverine and Jean?

Huh. . . since Scott is with Emma. . .

Hot damn.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

the very idea of Bendis doing something with Daredevil again intriges me.  especially with the way the Daredevil/Elektra relationship was portrayed in his run of DD


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2008)

Isn't she...you know...dead?


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 27, 2008)

It's legal in Alaska, and under certain circumstances in California! Anyone up for New Avengers: West Coast?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Isn't she...you know...dead?



Isn't this...you know...Marvel?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2008)

But this fact was revealed only like...5 issues ago.

Freaking god at least have the decency to...Bendis wrote her out...If he didn't...if he was gonna use her...

I hate Marvel


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

Wath is going to be deadpool's role in the dark reign arc?
Havent founded any info yet, also I hear rumors that after dark reign or in dark reign arc he's going to find siryn.

>=)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2008)

Marvel Comics doesn't really care for death or continuity, especially for the latter if Bendis is involved.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> Wath is going to be deadpool's role in the dark reign arc?
> Havent founded any info yet, also I hear rumors that after dark reign or in dark reign arc he's going to find siryn.
> 
> >=)


Deadpool has always know where to find Syrin, it not like they hid her or aanything.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

Besides, Siryn has Madrox's dupe's bun in her oven.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not anymore. The first phase of childbirth has begun.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

Speaking of which, that romance cover has to be...a flashback book...I hope to god it is because none of it makes sense.

Daredevil is married...and fucking another woman on the side.

Hawkeye doesn't need to be falling for another Mockingbird...unless he went pedo and is plowing Hawkgirl.

Hank and Janet are the divorced couple of Marvel, no amount of Skrull dickery can change that.

Scarlet Witch is to buy banging strangers in an Eastern European village to give two rats asses about the fact that Vision is now 15 years younger.

Jean needs to stay dead for a few more years and really Wolverine has gotten enough pussy this year. Also where is Spider-Man and MJ? Oh wait yeah that never happened, so you can't flashback to it.

The fact that the cover is Copypasta makes me doubt (and hope) that these aren't new present day stories.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Fuck yeah. 




> *
> COVER BY:* CHRIS ELIOPOULOS
> *WRITER:* CHRIS ELIOPOULOS
> *PENCILS:* CHRIS ELIOPOULOS
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

> *COVER BY:* JIM CHEUNG
> *WRITER:* JONATHAN HICKMAN
> *PENCILS:* STEFANO CASELLI
> *INKS:* STEFANO CASELLI
> ...


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

I see nick fury. I sense win.
but it's marvel so there will be much fail

SECRET WARRIORS! DARK AVENGERS! MIGHTY AVENGERS! NEWER AVENGERS! AVENGERS: INITIATIVE! AVENGERS: STRAIGHTFROMTHEHOOD! DANCING WITH THE STARS AVENGERS.

how many new team books can one retarded event spawn? It's like bendis fucked The Alien Queen and she's popping damn egg that will soon form into a horrific hybrid of Alibendis with every breath she takes. fuck you marvel, you fucking wankers.

also; how so much hilarity (frankyboy) comes from so much fail (reed) is truly beyond me. must ve been a product of DOOM banging Sue. only explanation.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

mow said:


> I see nick fury. I sense win.
> but it's marvel so there will be much fail
> 
> SECRET WARRIORS! DARK AVENGERS! MIGHTY AVENGERS! NEWER AVENGERS! AVENGERS: INITIATIVE! AVENGERS: STRAIGHTFROMTHEHOOD! DANCING WITH THE STARS AVENGERS.
> ...


Yeah, I'm not reading anything Dark Reign or Avenger related next year, I just posted the solicit because the cover looked cool.  


mow said:


> also; how so much hilarity (frankyboy) comes from so much fail (reed) is truly beyond me. must ve been a product of DOOM banging Sue. only explanation.


Ours is not to reason why, only accept the fact that after years and years of making Franklin Richards an omnipotent mutant, somebody (other than myself) realized how dumb that idea was and decided to do something for teh lulz.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2008)

Secret Warriors might end up being interesting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I'm not reading anything Dark Reign or Avenger related next year.


I take it back, I'll read Iron Man as long as Fraction doesn't plan on ditching me as the story gets good like he did with Immortal Iron Fist.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Secret Warriors might end up being interesting.



Annihlation: Heralds of Galactus was 'interesting' as well


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> THE DARK AVENGERS



I just thought of something. What if Dark Avengers turns out to be a wetworks squad like X-Force? I don't plan on reading this book, but if it does turn out that way some one let me know so I can facepalm.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 3, 2008)

Bring on the Dark Reign!!!

Fuck, SI disappoints, but I'm hype for Dark Reign. Doom is looking so fucking badass just sitting there at the table.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2008)

So it's not Purple-Man but Osborn?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

so I'm guessing that Dark Avengers will be the team Norman creates with his new power.  New Avengers will be the current Luke Cage team but with Bucky as new leader.  and Mighty will be Tony Stark and his few allies.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 4, 2008)

Why is Emma frost there?


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 4, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Why is Emma frost there?



Because apparently she's _eVil_?.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 4, 2008)

Is Marvel actively trying to fuck them selves over? I would think having good sales would be important in an economic crisis.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

Except they do have good sales. They hold like 60% of all comic book sales or something

What you mean is good stories and apparantly that doesn't matter considering the tripe that has been excremented for the past few years


----------



## mow (Dec 4, 2008)

conclusion: 55% of the public needs to be castrated to decrease the future stupidity that would have infected the human gene pol

(5% are purchasing Thor/DD/Cap/ and therefore hailed as the future kings)

honestly, how anyone can say marvel is even remotely good with a straight face needs to be punched. If Ed wasnt there i swear i wouldnt even touch anything


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 4, 2008)

mow said:


> conclusion: 55% of the public needs to be castrated to decrease the future stupidity that would have infected the human gene pol
> 
> (5% are purchasing Thor/DD/Cap/ and therefore hailed as the future kings)
> 
> honestly, how anyone can say marvel is even remotely good with a straight face needs to be punched. If Ed wasnt there i swear i wouldnt even touch anything



Thor is the only thing from Marvel I'm reading right now.


----------



## mow (Dec 4, 2008)

read Daredevil and Cap mate. Ed Brubeck is going all out and it's the stuff of legends

 what's the status of Immortal Iron Fist? i stopped reading for some reason half way thru the 7 cities of heaven arc


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll give them a try.

So I guess the new Captain America isn't as bad as people thought it would be?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

mow said:


> read Daredevil and Cap mate. Ed Brubeck is going all out and it's the stuff of legends
> 
> what's the status of Immortal Iron Fist? i stopped reading for some reason* because it got fucking boring and the art was way to inconsistent* half way thru the 7 cities of heaven arc



fix'd.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 4, 2008)

Dark Avengers vs New Avengers



'Wolverine' from Dark Avengers is Daken
Dark Sentry is on the Dark Avengers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

*reads above post... chooses appropriate answer. 


LIL_M0 said:


> This is why I don't really care for NA


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, so Sentry comes back after being useless in Invasion?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 4, 2008)

Useless...more like not even existent. I can see the Sentry joining the Dark Avengers since the only thing keeping him in all the other teams was either Captain America or Iron Man.

Besides, he is fucking crazy...Osborn knows how to work with fucking crazies.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

Why is Bucky fighting with the New Avengers?


neway with that group at the end of SI 8 it gives almost every marvel hero reason to be concerned

except for Bruce Banner (unless Red Hulk joins up )
if this is done right it could conclude with a fucking awesome showdown but being a marvel event I doubt it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Why is Bucky fighting with the New Avengers?


Because Bendis wants to cash in on the Brubaker buzz



Taleran said:


> neway with that group at the end of SI 8 it gives almost every marvel hero reason to be concerned
> 
> except for Bruce Banner (unless Red Hulk joins up )
> if this is done right it could conclude with a fucking awesome showdown but being a marvel event I doubt it


I'm just not digging anything Dark Reign or (non Ultimate) Bendis related at the moment. Let me know how this turns out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Why is Bucky fighting with the New Avengers?



He's not affiliated with the government, same for the NA, I imagine..



> neway with that group at the end of SI 8 it gives almost every marvel hero reason to be concerned
> 
> except for Bruce Banner (unless Red Hulk joins up )
> if this is done right it could conclude with a fucking awesome showdown but being a marvel event I doubt it



Dark Reign is an event in the same vein as The Initiative was. Just a post-big event storyline.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah but its going to lead to something its Marvel afterall


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Secret Invasion 2: Electric Boogaloo?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

Goddamn I miss when villains plans were exterior in nature and not always from infiltration and subterfuge


also kindof funny how the weakest member of that Round Table is the one that looks in charge

I wonder how long that will last


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Because Bendis wants to cash in on the Brubaker buzz


*insert low whistle here*  Colllld as ice. 

Weakest == Norman?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

yes, by far.  everyone else could rip him in half like a phonebook


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah everyone else at that table is pretty damn strong that group has the widest power margin since the original Avengers


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 4, 2008)

Do not f*ck with Norman Osborn 
Re-read thunderbolts #120 if you wanna know what Norman will do to you if he's in a good mood


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeh, but in actuality Tony was the weakest at the Illu table so that fits still.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuckin Daken........How did this happen. Bendis is gonna have to pull out some pretty nifty writing from his ass to impress me with New Avengers. It was one of my favorite books pre-invasion. Hopefully he could revitalize it.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

The solicits for all the future marvel comics that were being kept secret before now are up on IGN. 

On a barely related note, does anyone else think Cap's little red gloves look ridiculous?

edit: heh, the replacement for S.H.I.E.L.D. is H.A.M.M.E.R.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> heh, the replacement for S.H.I.E.L.D. is H.A.M.M.E.R.


:rofl                                           .


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> edit: heh, the replacement for S.H.I.E.L.D. is H.A.M.M.E.R.



LOL. Then they replace S.W.O.R.D with S.I.C.K.L.E.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

well Norman is apparently trying to take out Air Force One in Thunderbolts


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

So the Punisher's target seems to be Osborn and NOT the Sentry. ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

yes but I think Sentry stops by to help.

also I've lost all interest in Requiem.  it's just EIGHT PAGES then it reprints a bunch of issues where Hank beats on her.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yes but I think Sentry stops by to help.
> 
> also I've lost all interest in Requiem.  it's just EIGHT PAGES then it reprints a bunch of issues *where Hank beats on her*.



*A COLLECTION OF PYM'S GREATEST HITS.*

I'd think that some would find that more interesting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuckin sweet!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

all the Dark Reign solicits




definitely getting Iron Man, War Machine, Tbolts, Secret Warriors and the main one-shots.

I might get NA and DA, but that's a big maybe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > also I've lost all interest in Requiem.  it's just EIGHT PAGES then it reprints a bunch of issues where Hank beats on her.
> ...



I'm gonna get it.


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

I really liked this week's NA. It touched me, man.  Poor baby Cage.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Fuckin sweet!



MATT is the best cover artist evah, I freaking love his Thunderbolts covers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Baby Cage must be avenged. 

Also, I am SO FREAKING GLAD that the Iron Man/ Iron Man DOS cover artist is doing the covers for War Machine.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm gonna get it.



I knew you would. :xzaru




LIL_M0 said:


> Baby Cage must be avenged.



New Avengers #48. Luke strikes back. And this time it's personal.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

wait what?

MATT has only done covers for Nova and Tbolts so far.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck. I thought that was the Ironman Cover artist.  It's till win though.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

I like this way of going for Tony because his character does best when its on a rollercoaster the deepest lows matched by the highest highs so he can really shine (I hope he and Thor can make up too)


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

Iron-man making up with the other heroes of the Marvel Universe does seem like a pretty obvious path for his story to take, since now he'll effectively be on the same side as all the underground heroes.


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope Thor continues to be a real dick to Tony. I hope the Thundergod gets all pissy with Reed too. Just calls him up one day...

*ring*
Reed: 'Lo?
Thor: This Reed Richards?
Reed: Yes, may I help you?
Thor: *heavy breathing*
Reed: Hello?
Thor: *heavy breathing*
Reed: Helllllooo.
Thor: *really heavy breathing*
Reed: Um, I'm gonna hang up nao.
*click*
Reed: What an asshole! He hung up on m-
*ring*
Reed: Hello?!
Thor: *heavy breathing*


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I hope Thor continues to be a real dick to Tony. I hope the Thundergod gets all pissy with Reed too. Just calls him up one day...
> 
> *ring*
> Reed: 'Lo?
> ...



The fuck is he doing? Fapping to Reed's voice?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah its annoying how Thor singles out Tony as if it was his idea alone


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

Mayyyyybe.  Mostly just annoying Reed tho, which is pretty easy to do.

Yes, Reed rarely takes any responsibility for mudcakes he has his fingers in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Yeah its annoying how Thor singles out Tony as if it was his idea alone



well reed hasn't tryed to engage in a conversation with Thor,

Thor may be being a dick to tony [rightly so] but tony should realize he pissed of the thunder god  , and he should keep his distance

Notice how Reed hasn't tried going "hey Thor sorry about that hole cloning u and besmirching ur legacy thing, we still BFFs?


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

This makes me reflect back to the end of Civil War during the mandatory last showdown clusterfuck battle. Cap was beating the crap out of Iron Man, and Tony got his mask knocked off and looks at Cap and says "Go ahead and finish it," or something like that. Cap looks all hesitant to hit him again and then all those stupid New Yorkers jumped on Cap and guilted him to surrender. Then later, Cap is killed.

Tony never even wanted to win Civil War at the end, and he was probably all set to negotiate with Cap and meet half-way on everything, thus greasing the wheels for his plan and brightening his public image. Red Skull skull-fucked that plan tho, and Tony was left holding the whole Initiative project on his own, suckered into juggling that with Shield, guilted into juggling those with the Avengers, and duped into juggling those with worrying about Secret Invasion.

Imagine if he hadn't been so busy, there'd be no way the Skrulls could hijack his mainframe. He'd be in cyberspace 2099-style, kicking their wrinkly chins the second they tried anything. But nah, he was too busy looking at everyone cross-eyed to see if they were a Skrull spying on him.

In SI#8, he should've looked at Maria Hill and said, "You know, me taking over Shield was all your idea, bitch. Now either get me booze, get naked, or get out."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh god, the whole 'Dark Avengers' debacle makes me sprog nails and brimstone

Really, is the low-ebb contagious or something?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> This makes me reflect back to the end of Civil War during the mandatory last showdown clusterfuck battle. Cap was beating the crap out of Iron Man, and Tony got his mask knocked off and looks at Cap and says "Go ahead and finish it," or something like that. Cap looks all hesitant to hit him again and then all those stupid New Yorkers jumped on Cap and guilted him to surrender. Then later, Cap is killed.
> 
> Tony never even wanted to win Civil War at the end, and he was probably all set to negotiate with Cap and meet half-way on everything, thus greasing the wheels for his plan and brightening his public image. Red Skull skull-fucked that plan tho, and Tony was left holding the whole Initiative project on his own, suckered into juggling that with Shield, guilted into juggling those with the Avengers, and duped into juggling those with worrying about Secret Invasion.
> 
> ...




theres that one page after Cap died that always got to me it wasn't the one that showed his body it was the one that Tony talking about the sacrifices


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

ive seen the Solicits for Dark reign and iam fairly optimistic


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

I actually liked Secret Invasion: Frontline #5, it had jack shit to do with SI and was all about the Dark Reign.  why couldn't the first 4 issues have been this decent?


----------



## mow (Dec 5, 2008)

Deviate said:


> 'Wolverine' from Dark Avengers is Daken



...my thoughs about this switch from "interestiiiiiiiiiiiiing " to "aye caramba "



rocklee0036 said:


> *A COLLECTION OF PYM'S GREATEST HITS.*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 5, 2008)

Daken makes all the boys in the yard...........................................slit their wrists


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 5, 2008)

Who is Daken?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Who is Daken?


Wolverine's half Asian, all mutant son.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wolverine's half Asian, all mutant son.



.... What?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

Read the "Wolverine: Origins" on-going series or Wikipedia.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Read the "Wolverine: Origins" on-going series or Wikipedia.



... Superboy-Prime needs to RECON PUNCH!!! that shit out of existence.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't like him either. It seems like they're trying to force readers to give a crap about this character though. Seeing as how he's gonna be Dark Avenger.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 5, 2008)

No one likes Daken. He's a pathetic attempt to make Wolverine's past more _mysterious_. The way I see it, Wolverine's only child is X-23. He should adopt her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

I look at X-23 as more of a kid sister than a daughter but I'm in agreement. Daken is a a pathetic attempt to make Wolverine's past more mysterious.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 5, 2008)

Wolverine has too many kid sisters. And he's like ten times older than all of them. It'd be nice if he had a daughter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Wolverine has too many kid sisters.


He slept with most of them too.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2008)

Regen powers makes i*c*st ok.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

I remember when I was in 7th (or 8th?) grade there a comic where he slept with Jubilee. It was either X-Men or Wolverine. I can't remember.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I remember when I was in 7th (or 8th?) grade there a comic where he slept with Jubilee. It was either X-Men or Wolverine. I can't remember.



Are you sure?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, It was highly suggestive scene with silhouettes in a bedroom. All it lacked was a caption that said "Hey true believers, Jubes and Logan just finished fuckin. "


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm honestly surprised it took this long for Marvel to force Daken down our throats.  I mean he's the fucking son of Wolverine, by Marvel Logic he should have at least had 3 ongoings by now.  SO I applaud them on showing restraint.

anyways I'm passively indifferent to Daken, the same way I'm passively indifferent to Wolverine: Origins.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

filler             post


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

9 page preview




*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Dark Reign #1 preview_


----------



## Deviate (Dec 5, 2008)

Art looks like shit (Namor looks retarded), but I like the dialogue. Doom sounds badass and Namor sounds like a pervert. I dunno about you, but I laughed at these two bottom panels for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

Namor looks kinda like the dude from Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy shit, he kind of does...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

Maleev must have been having an off day.

Aside from that I'm feeling hopeful


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you guys high?

It's obvious that he isn't Namor...He IS the guy from GTA4.

Perhaps on some mission for that DEA agent or some such. Hopefully his cellphone doesn't ring during the meeting. Having the speaker on and some guy yelling "COUSIN! Lets go look at some big American titties!" Is the worst way to blow your cover


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 5, 2008)

That is the ugliest fuckin Namor I've ever seen. Maleev is slippin.

The cover looks fine which leads me to believe there might be a reason for the fugliness, but the cover was done awhile back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Are you guys high?
> 
> It's obvious that he isn't Namor...He IS the guy from GTA4.
> 
> Perhaps on some mission for that DEA agent or some such. *Hopefully his cellphone doesn't ring during the meeting. Having the speaker on and some guy yelling "COUSIN! Lets go look at some big American titties!" *Is the worst way to blow your cover


I could totally see that happening.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2008)

. . . What the fuck happened to Namor's face?


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 5, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Are you guys high?
> 
> It's obvious that he isn't Namor...He IS the guy from GTA4.
> 
> Perhaps on some mission for that DEA agent or some such. Hopefully his cellphone doesn't ring during the meeting. Having the speaker on and some guy yelling "COUSIN! Lets go look at some big American titties!" Is the worst way to blow your cover



They'd only be surprised that it was a guy and not Namora, who has done that to them all on at least one occasion.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2008)

just read the dark reign preview






Why does Namor look like a portuguese porn star
Or that guy from GTAIV?


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe they purposely made Namor ugly. He _did_ just kill his own son recently. He should be looking pretty damn worse for wear.

I like it. >.>

Also, preview makes me wonder why Tony gave Osborn troops and the Thunderbolts to begin with. What a dumb move.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Also, preview makes me wonder why Tony gave Osborn troops and the Thunderbolts to begin with. What a dumb move.


He did it for teh lulz.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

I forsee 26 pages of people repeatedly saying "why does Namor look like that guy from GTA4?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I forsee 26 pages of people repeatedly saying "why does Namor look like that guy from GTA4?"



Allow me to help add some variety

Why dose Namor look like Jean Reno?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

lulz. Reno was the first person I thought of. Actually I couldn't remember his real name at the time. I just said to myself "It's the dude from The Professional".


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

oh m0, fyi.

Thunderbolts is going to be Osborn's "x-force" type wetworks team, Dark Avengers is the one that smiles for the cameras.


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Art looks like shit (Namor looks retarded), but I like the dialogue. Doom sounds badass and Namor sounds like a pervert. I dunno about you, but I laughed at these two bottom panels for all the wrong reasons.



esp if you count the position loki's hand is in and the implications that it looks s/he's about to touch namor's lap and doom's face almost looking like "" xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2008)

*WHAT THE FUCK MARVEL MALEEV YOU CHEAP COCK KNOCKER SHIT BAG SLUT WHORE low-ebb WANKER. WTF YOU DO TO MY GODDAMN NAMOR-CHAN YOU SLUT FUCKER CUNT PISS SHIT WHORE low-ebb quesada WHORE SLUT BITCH CUNT FUCK BASTARD WHORE*

Seriously, htf can anyone read that and not roll on the floor masturbating frantically because of the amount of lulz there is to be had (yes, the comic is so ridiculously lulzy that it makes people masturbate) except for me. I rage. Never forgive. Always hate. Show no mercy. Crush with might. Bendis and Maleev shall burn under the light. My light


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh m0, fyi.
> 
> Thunderbolts is going to be Osborn's "x-force" type wetworks team, Dark Avengers is the one that smiles for the cameras.



Those dudes look bad ass on the cover. I think I'll check out the first new arc.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2008)

wich will be clustercukingly ironic and humorously hipocritical that Emma is on an evil illuminati league when scott is hiding from her X-Force.

Also, why does namor look like Nic cage and rosie o'donnel just had a baby?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

I bet that Emma already knows about X-Force.


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2008)

I know exactly how this whole Dark Illuminati thing will turn out. It'll all go swimmingly for a while until Osborne starts acting nutty per usual. Doom'll be the first to sense trouble and get out while getting's good. Frost will turn traitor like we all know she will, and she'll end up having visions of Kitty Pryde being her conscience, a la Jiminy Cricket. The original Avengers, including Stark and Bucky, will bring down Osborne's power structure like a house of cards, and Osborne, Hood, and Namor will be exposed. Hood and Osborne go to jail, Namor jumps in the ocean and no one can catch him, and Spiderman laughs til his sides hurt.

Thus we finally come fulllllll circle to pre-Civil War; also Cap comes back to life.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 6, 2008)

Also I notice Osborn looks strangely well and youthful compared to Namor.

In fact it would probably make more sense if they traded faces, but granted since Osborn is king he would be trying to look the part more...meh

I think my main issue with this, is because despite what I say about Marvel Villains, (Lack-o-bawls) the reason they don't function well in groups is because their agendas differ greatly from one another. To a degree that they may see each others as villains as well. This is different from DC where the villains motive is usually just the death of the hero (Luthor and Joker to name a few).

My penis works well in the cold as well.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2008)

Namor looks like Jean Reno


and Doom was written...well...by....Bendis........BOOM! (well Better than normal)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

Maleev did the art for Daredevil, thus I can never hate him, ever.



> (well Better than normal)


I actually kinda liked the way Doom came out in this, at least when compared with Mighty Avengers


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2008)

Also the one thing I can hope to see from this is Avengers Mansion being used again by the heroes on the run


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

I kinda like Maleev's Doom.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

I said Doom not Namor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

I know.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 6, 2008)

Excuse me for not reading previous posts but does anyone else besides me think that the Iron Patriot might be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack Monroe, that fella who used to be Nomad and recently Captain America?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

Jack Monroe is so freaking dead right now. He got killed by Buckey during his time as Winter Soldier and before that he was going crazy from the side effects of  the 'new and improved' super soldier serum.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, he spent three months terrorizing a town because he thought they were all drug dealers. For his troubles he ended up stuffed in the trunk of a car.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2008)

Its not the art in that preview that I didn't like that was close to the worst bendis speak I've ever fucking read


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

better than a lot of Mighty


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2008)

BOOBIES!

Bendis is really just going through the motions for a lot of his dialogue now. Really, really scrapping the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Ronin (Dec 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Jack Monroe is so freaking dead right now. He got killed by Buckey during his time as Winter Soldier and before that he was going crazy from the side effects of  the 'new and improved' super soldier serum.



I do remember his mind being trashed but what I was thinking is that it might be Jack Monroe but who I meant to say was the fellow who was posing as Cap, the guy who Jack Monroe was partnered up with.

Imagine, down the road when Iron Man finally gets to confront the Iron Patriot only to see the strangely similar face of Steve Rogers looking back at him. That would cause Tony to go berserk, knowing that Osbourne has perverted the image of not only his closest friend but also America's greatest hero. Since Tony is going to be a fugitive in the latest Iron Man arc, him beating the crap out of Iron Patriot would all but damn him in the public's eye.

I hope that made sense, I might've rambled a bit in the beginning.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, you mean Steve Rogers II. I think Brubaker has control over that character for the time being. So I doubt any of that would happen. Also, lolz at the irony of Stark being hunted now.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 7, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I do remember his mind being trashed but what I was thinking is that it might be Jack Monroe but who I meant to say was the fellow who was posing as Cap, the guy who Jack Monroe was partnered up with.
> 
> Imagine, down the road when Iron Man finally gets to confront the Iron Patriot only to see the strangely similar face of Steve Rogers looking back at him. That would cause Tony to go berserk, knowing that Osbourne has perverted the image of not only his closest friend but also America's greatest hero. Since Tony is going to be a fugitive in the latest Iron Man arc, him beating the crap out of Iron Patriot would all but damn him in the public's eye.
> 
> I hope that made sense, I might've rambled a bit in the beginning.



I'd really love to see that.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry, why's Stark being hunted? I knew he was a pariah due to being perceived to having fled during the battle, and bankrupt due to having to destroy Starktech to prevent the Skrulls taking over it, but why's he a fugitive?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)

probably because he put killer nanites in Osborn's blood during Civil War and Norman want's revenge.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2008)

Watchman said:


> Sorry, why's Stark being hunted? I knew he was a pariah due to being perceived to having fled during the battle, and bankrupt due to having to destroy Starktech to prevent the Skrulls taking over it, but why's he a fugitive?




Norman is gonna come to stark and say "ok give me the list" 

and stark is gonna say no and Flee


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2008)

Stark would only need to extremis-ize the shit out of Iron Patriot.

Also, lol at Stark's decision to release Osborn knowing that he was the green goblin coming back to bite him in the ass.surprise much? At least he can still discharge the killing nanites.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

Tony is being hunted because he has all the secret passwords and shit, and he refuses to hand it over to Osborn.


----------



## icemaster143 (Dec 7, 2008)

I could get why the government would be after Tony. They want to throw him under a bus to save their own ass.

But the Hero's turning their back on him like Bucky just doesn't make any sense. If anything only Thor and Hulk would still have any real beef with Tony.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 8, 2008)

dark avengers is so awsome i love the line up! i cant believe osborn is the leader now wtf! lol


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> I could get why the government would be after Tony. They want to throw him under a bus to save their own ass.
> 
> But the Hero's turning their back on him like Bucky just doesn't make any sense. If anything only Thor and Hulk would still have any real beef with Tony.



And peter, but oh wait 


And I'm sure Black Goliath's family, and Luke Cage(and by extension the new avengers) are also out there.
Furthermore, all the mighty avengers are law bound now right?




But you know what? Tony stark wuold make a bitching villan. I mean, his leadership is what got them anywhere near Doom, imagine he just walking like an evil badass overlord , with a glass of scotch in his hand, through the fallen bodies of the mighty avengers, choking, not understanding that they've been infected with horrible nanites.
He walks up to the sentry and says "Infinity Gem powered Proto-Canon, bitch!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

lolz I had forgotten all about the Infinity Gems. I wonder if they would dare make a fourth Infinity Gauntlet space opera story. ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #8 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

I looked at the HAMMER logo, then lold' 

I don't wanna read this preview because it might ruin teh awesome.


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

Oops! No extremis? There goes all of Tony's super powers. Back to being just a regular billionaire.

Oops! No money? There goes all of Tony's personality. Better get him a high-class floozy to get him back in character.

Oops! No high class floozies? There goes Tony's entire character. Better get him a bottle of scotch.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

I really feel bad for Tony now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Oops! No extremis? There goes all of Tony's super powers. Back to being just a regular billionaire.
> 
> Oops! No money? There goes all of Tony's personality. Better get him a high-class floozy to get him back in character.
> 
> Oops! No high class floozies? There goes Tony's entire character. Better get him a bottle of scotch.


                             .


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

I wanna see Tony Stark being hunted down. I want to see Tony stark being cw capitan america, and I want to see tony stark, the baddass friend who fucks you up with batman like safeguard plans and robots that don't go all Ultron on your ass.
The guy who made an armor from scratch and scrap during a space alien invasion, and not just an instant Machina ex Reed.
I want to see _that _Tony Stark more often.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2008)

Hurm. So it seems that Daken is the Wolverine in Dark Avengers... I'm really seeing no point for the character...


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

They should go ahead and reveal Romulus and kill him and get all that shit behind us already. I like Daken, but his past hangs over him like a tarp. He should come into his own first before joining some random team.

Then again, he's a better decision than Ms Marvel and Wonderman.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

current Wolverine: Origins arc seems to be finishing up all this "Romulus" stuff once and for all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey gaiz. 

List the Dark Reign titles that you're reading. I mean, like, new books that you weren't reading before, not books that you were already reading that just so happened to fall under Dark Reign. 

I'm checking out Thunderbolts.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm definitely going to check out Secret Warriors and War Machine.  I might get Dark Avengers.

Definitely sticking with Tbolts and Invincible, might stay on with New Avengers.

Dropping Mighty and Initiative.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

After I check out the Initiative SI finale, I will have dropped all "Avengers" books. I only read them for SI


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't like the art of Koi Pham and thel ineup of Mighty sucks.  also I'm not that into Ramos (I don't dislike him, depending on ths book he can be awesome but on Initiative?)

New Avengers and Dark Avengers just cause I'm giving Bendis one last chance to dazzle me.



Warriors is only being co-plot by Bendis and is being written by Jonathan Hickman   plus it's about Nick fucking Fury


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

What has Hickman written? CBBD sin't working for me at the moment.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2008)

God-freaking-finally does Extremis get removed. Like 'the Other', it was just a retarded power-up that was both pointless and stupid (like YOUR FACE)
Seriously how can any Stark fan-girl be happy their god is running around being the biggest deus ex machina dbag around? 

I respect Ellis like God but his Extremis arc was one of the worst things to happen to a character, this is comics not shounen where power-ups is required. 

Oh and this is reminding me of Civil War again, the general population of Earth are once again tools with the memory capacity of a faulty keyboard


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2008)

Was the Extremis really that bad? I mean, its not like any writer used it beyond "I can sees into your computerz!!!". I personally liked it... but then I may be biased as an Iron Man fan.

The Nick Fury book should be interesting. The Punisher one too. Never read anything of Punisher besides his guest appearences so this should be a fun one.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What has Hickman written? CBBD sin't working for me at the moment.



he's a new writter, he's done Pax Romana and Nightly News, two really good series.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

so I was watching the Iron Man DVD and decided to check out the history of Iron Man docu, and they had Warren Ellis sit in a chair and defend Extremis.

basically his excuse was that he sees Iron Man as a futurist and inventor who sold his soul by making weapons to murder so he could get the means to help the world, so to atone for it he looks to the future to help out humanity.  blah blah blah.  basically he felt this was cooler and more futurist than having his armor in a suitcase.


oh and I liked the Other and all that Spider-Totem BS, fuck what everyone else thought


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

The least you can say for Other is that it made Madam Web relevant again, as she should be.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2008)

Extremis was literally 'LOL ANYTHING ELECTRICAL I OWN', he didn't need a computer because he was the computer. 

The Thor version of Extremis would be him not needing Mjolnir.

Only good thing about 'The Other' and the idiocy that is the 'spider totem' dross was Morlun and when he ate Pete's eye. That was badarse


Oh and Kilowog is the receiver with Arkillo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought extremis was cool.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59KpXaalHno[/YOUTUBE]

I have a feeling Dark Reign will be like that...except 10 times less epic.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

The Extremis arc is one of my absolute favorite main continuity arcs ever.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

karma sure is a bitch.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh the arc itself was fine (Ellis knows how to write), just like how the Spider Totem and Other arc weren't bad _themselves_. My beef is what they did to the character


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

Aaah, yea, I agree with you there.  Along with the whole "make him a super-villain" thing.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 9, 2008)

I think an evil Tony Stark would be quite a cool concept, if done well, and I didn't mind Extremis that much at all. (omg look at me i'm a maverick )

Also, hate the new Mighty Avengers lineup.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

hell no. douche bag? verily. villain? never.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

I think putting a team of super villains together to hunt down super-heroes is straight up super villain stuff.  The last person I can think to do that is Doc Ock and the Sinister Six, and Tony's team got closer to killing Spidey.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

But Namor and Emma aren't even bad guys

wtf are they doing there?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But Namor and Emma aren't even bad guys
> 
> wtf are they doing there?



The way Namor was portrayed in the preview looks like he's brainwashed or a doppelganger or something. Its not normal Namor though. ...or maybe he's just tagging along with Doom since they have an alliance now. (They still do have the alliance, right?)

Dunno about Emma though. Mebbe she's just spying or is being blackmailed with regards to the mutants.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But Namor and Emma aren't even bad guys
> 
> wtf are they doing there?



How do you know their intentions from 5 pages? If you got invited to an Evil Illuminati meeting wouldn't you go? Doom is only there on a curiosity


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> The way Namor was portrayed in the preview looks like he's brainwashed or a doppelganger or something. Its not normal Namor though. ...or maybe he's just tagging along with Doom since they have an alliance now. (*They still do have the alliance, right?*)
> 
> Dunno about Emma though. Mebbe she's just spying or is being blackmailed with regards to the mutants.



That's only if the higher-ups still consider Namor's recent mini canon. I mean Bendis is in charge and he doesn't care about what's meant to be


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's only if the higher-ups still consider Namor's recent mini canon. I mean Bendis is in charge and he doesn't care about what's meant to be



Man, and I liked that mini too.


On a different note. What do you guys think the point of Dark Reign is going to be? Besides "We-are-teh-evil-bad-guys-in-charge! Woohoo!" and probably having the Superhuman registration act taken out.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2008)

to lead into the next Event


duh


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> Man, and I liked that mini too.
> 
> 
> On a different note. *What do you guys think the point of Dark Reign is going to be?* Besides "We-are-teh-evil-bad-guys-in-charge! Woohoo!" and probably having the Superhuman registration act taken out.



profit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Juggalo has the most likely answer.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> Man, and I liked that mini too.
> 
> .



why did you take that post seriously?  that's just another term for "bendis is ghey"


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> Man, and I liked that mini too.
> 
> 
> On a different note. What do you guys think the point of Dark Reign is going to be? Besides "We-are-teh-evil-bad-guys-in-charge! Woohoo!" and probably having the Superhuman registration act taken out.



how about leaving the SHRA intact, releasing the identies to villains and having mass attacks against the heroes and blaming it all on a "demented" tony starks?

at least how id do it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2008)

mow said:


> how about leaving the SHRA intact, releasing the identies to villains and having mass attacks against the heroes and blaming it all on a "demented" tony starks?
> 
> at least how id do it.



What mow said.

I don't care if he's given fucking medication, he's NORMAN FUCKING OSBOURN, the GREEN FREAKING GOBLIN.

Only idiots would trust someone like him with Tony's former position of power.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

CBG seems to forget how easily people can be persuaded.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

he has even more power than Tony did, Tony was just incharge of SHIELD and had some control over the Initiative.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

there has never been more potential for lulz in the history of marvel. how i wish we'd have a Norman Osborn: Director of HAMMER monthly book penned by warren ellis


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

you know something funny?  Bendis had the idea for SI/DR forever, but making Osborn the one in charge was a recent change that he came up with after reading Ellis Tbolts


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

mow said:


> how about leaving the SHRA intact, releasing the identies to villains and having mass attacks against the heroes and blaming it all on a "demented" tony starks?
> 
> at least how id do it.


That would be great.  I mean, he is Norman Osborn for god sakes.  His name is the prime example of why registration was wrong and Cap/Spidey were right.  Every debate about registration in the MU should have gone:

Tony: "Heroes need to be responsible and accountable."
Cap: "Look what Norman Osborn did."
Tony: "Oh shit, you're right, fuck registration."


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

personally always thought Registration made sense, when they weren't being dicks that side was making a lot of good points imho

even though I was fervently rooting for Cap/Spidey to win the fight.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't think they ever really proved that it wouldn't get everyone in heroes families murdered, and Aunt May getting shot and breaking up Spidey's marriage kind of proved the opposite.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

Registration ,while completely understandable, is always a screwy idea. becuase you are publicizing the fact that you have a database containing the real names of all the heroes.  it implies everyone (including villains) will play nice and promise to never ever ever try to take a peek of it.

= 

sofa king we todd ed.

that's why Cap was right. and tony , futurist extraordinare will always be wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

that why Tony needed to harded his heart when he took control, because any other way would have ended in failure.



> I don't think they ever really proved that it wouldn't get everyone in heroes families murdered, and Aunt May getting shot and breaking up Spidey's marriage kind of proved the opposite.


also the whole "Kingpin had Aunt May sniped" thing always felt majorly out of character, hiring a sniper is beneath Wilson Fisk and goes against the way he dealt with Daredevil.  Hell Fisk stopped being a real Spider-Man villain *DECADES AGO*.



> Tony: "Heroes need to be responsible and accountable."
> Cap: "Look what Norman Osborn did."



that happened.  Tony answered that Spidey was far too inexperienced with the way he dealt with his villains and such and so forth


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

> Tony answered that Spidey was far too inexperienced with the way he dealt with his villains and such and so forth


and it was a retarded bullshit answer.  Sure, nobody would get hurt if all heroes were perfect, but then we wouldn't need registration anyways since they would have no mistakes to be held accountable for.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

Gooba said:


> That would be great.  I mean, he is Norman Osborn for god sakes.  His name is the prime example of why registration was wrong and Cap/Spidey were right.  Every debate about registration in the MU should have gone:
> 
> Tony: "Heroes need to be responsible and accountable."
> Cap: "Look what Norman Osborn did."
> Tony: "Oh shit, you're right, fuck registration."



What did he do? Did Norman Osborn knowing Peter Parker's identity being an icon for all that CW represented?

No way! The devil said it wasn't, and he didn't nor he ever has.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

basically what I thought Tony was going for was that if Spidey was on a team or a member of SHIELD or some stuff like that then he wouldn't have made so many enemies so recklessly and would have had backup and protection for his loved ones, like Ultimate Spidey does.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> basically what I thought Tony was going for was that if Spidey was on a team or a member of SHIELD or some stuff like that then he wouldn't have made so many enemies so recklessly and would have had backup and protection for his loved ones, like Ultimate Spidey does.


Back when Spidey was new there were no superheroes to team up with, kinda.  Iron Man didn't exist, Thor started the same month he did, Cap was frozen, and there were no X-Men.  Spidey didn't have much of a choice.

Even so, the problem wasn't too many enemies, it was just one of them in particular who threw her off.  Even if he was his only enemy that would have happened.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> My beef is what they did to the character



Other -> Titanium Man arc -> Civil War -> Back in Black -> OMD

Other didn't do jack squat, only real mention was that crappy BiB arc in Friendly Neighborhood


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

I miss Ezekiel


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

Back in Black was actually pretty awesome.  Spidey destroying Fisk in prison was so satisfying.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah the Kingpin (misgivings aside about the role of Kingpin) and Brock arcs of BiB were the best parts, as well as the Fraction Annual.  The Sandman and "Other" ones weren't good.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 9, 2008)

mow said:


> Registration ,while completely understandable, is always a screwy idea. becuase you are publicizing the fact that *you have a database containing the real names of all the heroes*.  it implies everyone (including villains) will play nice and promise to never ever ever try to take a peek of it.
> 
> =
> 
> ...



You mean like an, I don't know, IDENTITY DISK? Am I the only one who remembers this story? Juggs, Deadpool, Bullseye Sandman, Vulture, Sabertooth are sent to steal a disk which has EVERY Hero on the planet's civilian name, address, even their credit score!



Kilowog said:


> basically what I thought Tony was going for was that if Spidey was on a team or a member of SHIELD or some stuff like that then he wouldn't have made so many enemies so recklessly and would have had backup and protection for his loved ones, like Ultimate Spidey does.



Uh, Ultimate spidey is the perfect example of a kid trying to keep a secret and sucking at it. Or maybe the ultimate universe is filled with the smartest dumb people in comics history.  In the Ultimate universe, it's generally known that Spider-man is either a high school kid or a teacher at Pete's school. So why hasn't ANYONE just blown up the school, while school is in session, like the Kingpin said he was gonna do? You mean to tell me he can't send an order like that while in prison?


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Uh, Ultimate spidey is the perfect example of a kid trying to keep a secret and sucking at it. Or maybe the ultimate universe is filled with the smartest dumb people in comics history.  In the Ultimate universe, it's generally known that Spider-man is either a high school kid or a teacher at Pete's school. So why hasn't ANYONE just blown up the school, while school is in session, like the Kingpin said he was gonna do? You mean to tell me he can't send an order like that while in prison?



Kingpin's seen Spidey without the mask, so he knows he's a high-school kid for sure. Usually people and villains think Spidey's an adult, so it could just be a janitor and thus they wouldn't really know when to blow up the school. And really, that threat by the Kingpin was more just him crushing Spiderman's whole world rather than killing him. Really Peter would probably be a survivor of a blast like that unless he was right on top of the bomb, but all those people would've been killed b/c of him and that's where Kingpin wins.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2008)

Problem is the only one who has the resources to do that, IS Kingpin, and he pretty much is done.

If Bendis wanted to create a storyline that massively changed the tone of his comic, he would have Fisk blow up Peter's school (while Peter was running late) and wham, everything changes, and Peter would probably do the Back in Black thing except this time a lot more justified (not that I don't care about Aunt May but come on...).

Basically, it is a lot more realistic in Ultimate Marvel for many people not to care...but in 616 there would be so many attempts on the heroes lives it wouldn't even be funny.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> CBG seems to forget how easily people can be persuaded.



I didn't think they'd be this fucking stupid, gullible, and naive.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Really? Well, I have two words for you then: nine eleven.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> How do you know their intentions from 5 pages? If you got invited to an Evil Illuminati meeting wouldn't you go? Doom is only there on a curiosity



What?

What does this have to do with what I said?



warefumetsu said:


> Man, and I liked that mini too.
> 
> On a different note. What do you guys think the point of Dark Reign is going to be? Besides "We-are-teh-evil-bad-guys-in-charge! Woohoo!" and probably having the Superhuman registration act taken out.



I liked the mini as well, Namor was being badarse as usual. It was ruined because Venom and Wolverine were in it for no real reason



Kilowog said:


> why did you take that post seriously?  that's just another term for "bendis is ghey"



Doesn't mean I'm wrong. Bendis pays little heed to the world around him unless it's something sheer awesome like Ellis' TBolts



mow said:


> how about leaving the SHRA intact, releasing the identies to villains and having mass attacks against the heroes and blaming it all on a "demented" tony starks?
> 
> at least how id do it.



Yeah, Marvel isn't very good at writing 'real people'



Kilowog said:


> you know something funny?  Bendis had the idea for SI/DR forever, but making Osborn the one in charge was a recent change that he came up with after reading Ellis Tbolts



That's because it's that awesome. It is painful to see Ellis' TBolts shoe-horned into loads of other books and see the writers completely fail at writing them (examples are New Ways to Die and Moonknight)



Kilowog said:


> Other -> Titanium Man arc -> Civil War -> Back in Black -> OMD
> 
> Other didn't do jack squat, only real mention was that crappy BiB arc in Friendly Neighborhood



I was talking about how the 'Other' gave him a powerup across all areas, at the end of the arc (or was it the Spider-totem) he saves some people in a destroyed building and we're basically told he's stronger, faster and his spider-sense is way better. As I said giving someone a powerup in comics is retarded most of the time


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 9, 2008)

Gooba said:


> That would be great.  I mean, he is Norman Osborn for god sakes.  His name is the prime example of why registration was wrong and Cap/Spidey were right.  Every debate about registration in the MU should have gone:
> 
> Tony: "Heroes need to be responsible and accountable."
> Cap: "Look what Norman Osborn did."
> Tony: "Oh shit, you're right, fuck registration."



That doesn't clear up the whole fact about how people are suddenly justified in breaking the law by putting on a mask and giving people a thumbs up. I believe the best quote came from the "She-Hulk" writer just before the their take on Registration went the same "OMG FASCIST" way:

Imagine you get in a car accident, and a man in a uniform starts directing traffic, taking statements, and other such stuff. And then when that's all done he tells you he's not a cop.

There are a _lot_ of legal problems with that, not the least of which how you distinguish what's "good" vigilantism and what's "bad" vigilantism. Plus, Spidey _was_ safe until he took his family out of Avengers Tower.

Really, Norman Osborne is a better argument for why you _should_ accept government help, as they can protect them better than you can on your own. Peter wasn't registered at the time, and your identity will _eventually_ get out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

That's stupid. That's like suing someone that helps you after you broke your leg because they're not certified in hospitality or w/e


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> Really, Norman Osborne is a better argument for why you _should_ accept government help



Yeah, I have _real _faith in an ex-villain, especially one of Norman's caliber.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I didn't think they'd be this fucking stupid, gullible, and naive.





omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's stupid. That's like suing someone that helps you after you broke your leg because they're not certified in hospitality or w/e



but that does happen


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

interview with Andy Diggle (The Loser, now Tbolts)




interiors of the new Tbolts (no words yet)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Diggle did something else that I liked too. I forget what though. ?

**EDIT*
It was a Punisher one shot.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

> Diggle: The new team will include Yelena Belova (Black Widow II), Paladin, Ghost, Headsman, and the irredeemable Ant-Man. Norman will bring in additional team members as and when the situation requires.



Yelona Belova. God why won't Marvel give her some peace or a concrete path? She was first created by the Russian government as a possible replacement for the original Black Widow and some stuff happens and she ends up as an agent of SHIELD (don't ask me how) and get's beaten up and is turned into a Super ADAPTOID and is then blown up and then ends up on the super hush-hush government team, Vanguard (which also had Blade for some reason) and then when that gets disbanded she ends up as the leader of the new Thunderbolts team

Really wtf?

Paladin, yeah I can see him like that. Ant-Man? Ecchhhhh. I still like Kirkman's original portrayal of him the most, Slott did an alright job continuing it so my decision is up in the air on whether or not Diggle can play him out like what has been established or if he'll get a completely new direction


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2008)

Osbooooorn!!! Your gonna ******* Pay for stealing the glory from Deadpool you ****** ***** **** ****!!!!


BTW tiger shark? is that the best that you have got? hahahah you have to be kiddin me, deadpool its going to be eatin sushi's at the end of the day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yelona Belova. God why won't Marvel give her some peace or a concrete path? She was first created by the Russian government as a possible replacement for the original Black Widow and some stuff happens and she ends up as an agent of SHIELD (don't ask me how) and get's beaten up and is turned into a Super ADAPTOID and is then blown up and then ends up on the super hush-hush government team, Vanguard (which also had Blade for some reason) and then when that gets disbanded she ends up as the leader of the new Thunderbolts team
> 
> Really wtf?
> 
> Paladin, yeah I can see him like that. Ant-Man? Ecchhhhh. I still like Kirkman's original portrayal of him the most, Slott did an alright job continuing it so my decision is up in the air on whether or not Diggle can play him out like what has been established or if he'll get a completely new direction


I had almost forgotten that she was in 616 continuity. The last thing I remember of her was something in the Savage Land... but that gets glurred from my mind due to her MAX mini series. It's about sex and dominatrixes(?)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

Exactly. I think she was first introduced in one of Black Widow's minis and then she had her own MAX mini (which involved bondage and dominatrix)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

she's in the team because Diggle demanded it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

> *The Avengers*
> Publisher: Marvel Comics
> 
> The mighty Thor and both the New and Dark Avengers join forces against the frost-giant Ymir in a battle that will have terrifying consequences for the Marvel Universe — and for these heroes — in the days to come.
> ...



FCBD is May 2, 2009


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 10, 2008)

Free Comic Day...and they get a Photoshoped cover? 

Will the lulz ever cease?


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Yeah, I have _real _faith in an ex-villain, especially one of Norman's caliber.



I was talking about Gwen Stacy-type stuff, not Osborn leading the whole HAMMER thing, which I'm very much against.

Frankly, using Osborn as a way to say "Look how bad the Superhero Registration Act is!" is foolish. If Osborn becomes President, that's not an argument against the nature of the Presidency, that's an argument against _Osborn_ (And the writing that put him there).



			
				olpp said:
			
		

> That's stupid. That's like suing someone that helps you after you broke your leg because they're not certified in hospitality or w/e



I think a better comparison is Dwight Schrute's Sheriff career.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

^  I'd be scared shitless.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

SI: Dark Reign was good. Story was interesting and definitely has me looking forward to the coming months. I knew Doom would have his own agenda (It's fucking Doom). Maleev's art was a little iffy in this one though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

SI: Dark Reign made me think I was smart for choosing Thunderbolts and Iron Man as my only DR related titles.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not really too big on Iron man, but I think I will check out his Dark Reign stuff. I'ma read New Avengers just cause I do it every month, and it's one of my favorite books. Probably check out Secret Warriors and Thunderbolts too. Other than that, there really aren't that many Dark Reign related titles.


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> SI: Dark Reign was good. Story was interesting and definitely has me looking forward to the coming months. I knew Doom would have his own agenda (It's fucking Doom). Maleev's art was a little iffy in this one though.



understatement of the century


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

I didn't want to shout out the man's issues with the lackluster art. It's not like he's Joe Mad or anything.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

Maleev is definitely slipping.

Still a good issue overall.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

The only thing I didn't like about the art was Namor. The rest was ok.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the art was Namor. The rest was ok.



Agreed, several of his expressions made him look like a p*d*p****.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2008)

Norman used the word 'Badass' on panel............ugh


also


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah Maleev slipped a bit with Emma.

His Doom is still


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2008)

his Doom is a Doombot, I can't for the life of me guess who his friend is


because it has to be someone stronger than everyone else there


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

It's probably Venom or something stupid.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2008)

I was thinking Mephisto


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Taleran said:
> 
> 
> > his Doom is a Doombot, I can't for the life of me guess who his friend is
> ...



It's Jeph Loeb.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the art was Namor. The rest was ok.



i didn't see namor their, i saw jean reno though....

the French want to rule the ocean!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's true!!!


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I was thinking Mephisto



Or the Void. 

Oh god it's prolly the Void.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

But there's only one person that fears the Void.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

You know what. It _is_ The Void.

*reps for logic


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2008)

Why would the Void scare Loki?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Because voidbob has the power to do anything.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> But there's only one person that fears the Void.



But everyone fears the power of a thousand exploding suns, or whatever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Except for World War Hulk.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Except for World War Hulk.



No, he feared it, only cuz it would make him that powerful. Notice when they finally brought out the Bob Reynolds, Hulk was like "Ahhhh shit! Earth's about to start shaking!!" Hulk's all about minimizing collateral damage nowadays, it seems.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 10, 2008)

Didn't the Void beat just about the entire Marvel hero lineup at the same time, and break every single bone in Hulk's body to prove a point?


----------



## plox (Dec 10, 2008)

lol i learned alot from the first page of this thread about everything i missed

sadly, i am unable to buy comics since like the summer and have been missing alot


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy shit talk about a mixed issue. Some of the absoulute worst art I have ever had the displeasure to lay my gaze upon, being the rabid Namor fanboy that I am Maleev must have done that on purpose or maybe he paid the editors to allow him to drow this fat elf loser that's growing a beard and pass it off as Namor. Last time I checked, Namor wasn't starting to go bald. His dialogue wasn't as bad but if he wasn't trying to bed Loki and Emma then he was generally alright, I'm cool with him not liking or trusting Osborn. I'm surprised that Bendis didn't write Namor going 'IMPERIUS REX' with his introduction.

Osborn's dialogue felt exactly as when Gage was writing Thunderbolts, a cheap imitation. Bendis can try with all his retarded Power-Man groping might but at the end of the day he can only write in one single way, basically everyone and their grandma (and their grandma's neighbour, pet and landlord) is in love with Ellis' Osborn and so many have tried to imitate it but most have failed miserably. Bendis is no exception.
Literally that speech he gave could have been said by the Hood or someother 'evil leader figure' and it would 'fit', it was that generic and Bendis-like. Not to mention his moment with Swordsman at the end was nearly enough to give me a seizure, yes the incredibly bad art (so is Mr. Strucker bald or not?) coupled with some of the most out-of-character dialogue I've ever seen was bordering on sending me into a spasm and leaving me frothing at the mouth like the dirty rabid animal that I am. I was unaware that Swordsman enjoyed dropping profanities like a sailor. Maybe he quickly joined the Navy after killing some skrulls and burying his sister (and getting a hair cut).

Speaking of which, the Hood was portrayed in 'New Avengers' as some bad-arse (lol) with a cool attitude and speech but here he's trying to act all 'gangsta yo'. Bendis can't even get in continuity with himself.

Loki didn't have much dialogue but it was enough to totally ruin JMS' Loki, who was much more intelligent and conniving than a simple 'lol i want Asgard'. Seriously, can a villain get more generic than 'i want to rule'? Apparantly not. Well Loki also had saggy tits, saggy tits are never a good thing.

God I want to slash Maleev's throat for what he did to my Namor. Slut face

Emma.....yeah I can see why she's there and to Bendis credit, he portrayed her in a decent way. I was almost expecting her to jump on the bandwagon straight away but she's somewhat conflicted. So she isn't a total villain from the get go

The only thing I really liked was that Bendis actually read Namor's recent mini (or maybe he wikied it) and that Namor and Doom are actually allied (Doom's dialogue is the only one that feels in-character) and they have some ulterior motives against Osborn. Also Osborn has some guy in reserve, did some of you guys mention the Void? It'll be interesting to see Void again.

All in all, the best part of the issue was the previews at the end.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah I'm honestly shocked with Maleev's art this issue, it's like if Bendis' mediocrity has poisoned him or something, because his art on Daredevil was spectacular and galaxies above this.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

Everyone gets a lazy day. I don't fault Maleev for shitting out a one-shot.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah my theory is that this was sprung on him last minute by Bendis.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh I'm aware that he's capapable of good art (he did that issue of NA about Wanda and Clint right?) but I never forgive. I'd equally jump on guys like McNiven and Djurdovic if they ever broke stride


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

The guy did Civil War: The Confession, one of my all time favorite issues. I'll give him a pass whenever he does a sub-par job on artwork.


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> The guy did Civil War: The Confession, one of my all time favorite issues. I'll give him a pass whenever he does a sub-par job on artwork.



this is precisly why hew needs to DIE. I can forgive a half assed person half assing their job, but a top notch artist hitting the barrel like that. i hate him even more than anythign right now.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 11, 2008)

That's a little over dramatic. I mean even the story for this issue wasn't all that great. Good. Interesting. But by far, inferior to CW: The Confession. I'm willing to let this one slide, as long as I never see that Niko Bellic/Jean Reno/Elrond/Namor hybrid ever again.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2008)

Namor's look bothered me incredibly. Still better than Yu though. 

The writing was for the most part fine, I thought. However I don't really feel like we learned anything. We already knew Osborn was going to say 'ally with me and you'll get away with stuff', that was a given. So all we got was... Doom gets Latveria and Osborn has a mysterious new bodyguard. 

edit:
*Spoiler*: __ 




oh, and the swordsman got stabbed, not that that means he's dead because, hey, it's comics.


 Also I have to criticize again after reading again. Loki's depiction is terrible. She's just completely straightforward about her goals, which to me is a crime. This is the god of deception we're talking about! I could have never read anything Thor related and still be annoyed by that. 



Also, why is it artists can't use one look for a character at any given period of time? Namor doesn't look at all like you'd expect him to, and it throws you way off. Doesn't help that he's fat looking. Another example, Phobos from Secret Warriors, debuted with 'normal' hair, now has emo hair. That sort of thing kinda annoys me.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2008)

But I have to say, while no one may be able to write Osborn as well as Ellis did, I appreciate that they aren't just ignoring it and making him completely different from what he was before. When you ignore all that, you end up with something like _Hulk_.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

THE FINAL BENDIS ISSUE




*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #20 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

This seems much more interesting that SI: Requiem idea.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I wonder if Kingpin is coming back to the US to start a war with Hood


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

Possibly, but then he'd lose. The Hood works for HAMMER now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Everyone gets a lazy day. I don't fault Maleev for shitting out a one-shot.





mow said:


> this is precisly why hew needs to DIE. I can forgive a half assed person half assing their job, but a top notch artist hitting the barrel like that. i hate him even more than anythign right now.



mow's right.

The art was just atrocious.


----------



## Dr. Doom (Dec 11, 2008)

The real Doom will probably blow up that Doombot once a good writer gets his hands on the character again. Just like he did with the one who met Arcade in that issue. You know the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm gonna stick to my theory, since Maleev can't say no to Bendis, without him he'd still be doing small indy books.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm sure the art looked much better in pencil to Maleev when he was drawing it, drunk.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

since I'm lazy, can someone check and see how Maleev drew Namor in the pre-Civil War Illuminati one-shot?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Namor's look bothered me incredibly. Still better than Yu though.
> 
> The writing was for the most part fine, I thought. However I don't really feel like we learned anything. We already knew Osborn was going to say 'ally with me and you'll get away with stuff', that was a given. So all we got was... Doom gets Latveria and Osborn has a mysterious new bodyguard.
> 
> ...




you apparently haven't been reading Thor, Loki dosent [or Cant] Lie any more


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm going with doesn't because if IT gets caught now, it'll get the shit kicked out of it brutally by Thor, so it's taking a new approach: use the truth and slightly manipulate it to get what you want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm going with doesn't because if IT gets caught now, it'll get the shit kicked out of it brutally by Thor, so it's taking a new approach: use the truth and slightly manipulate it to get what you want.



Loki is a she [a very fine she]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm going with IT and no one can stop me


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm going with IT and no one can stop me



But SHE is soo damn fine


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

Really Zen-aku? I seriously thought Loki was liking like a drag queen in the issue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Really Zen-aku? I seriously thought Loki was liking like a drag queen in the issue.



not in this issue, iam talking about over in Thor


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

So Bendis retconned Pym from a wife-beater into someone that get's around

That's so much better


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

doesn't seem like anything was retconned, the whole wife beating didn't happen till later.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

Before or after him getting switched?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

the switch didn't seem to have happened that far back ago.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

So now Pym is both a wife-beater AND gets around a lot?

oh lawd


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

HE is now a true  pimp


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Hank just isn't a good person, why does this surprise anyone?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

Hank Pym is the Avenger's Loeb.
He sucks, he's sexually appauling, he preys on the weak, and everything he creates turns into an abomination.

Yet, all of his colleagues treat him like he's one of the good guys.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Hank isn't so bad, he saved the world from Ultron ONCE


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

look at all you hating a pimp for keeping his ho in line, whats a matter with the world tch tch.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, good call, and his wife is now just a sex toy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, good call, and his wife is now just a sex toy.



How else do u think she keeps getting on the Avengers?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2008)

ho is hank pym?

edit: oh now I now ho he is, he is that yello version of wanabe flash right? he should die by a bullet coming from her wife's revolver.

As she pulls the trigger all the stuff that hank has made comes across he's eyes The bullet now starting to pierce he's skin and he's skull he remembers the last thing he told he's wife wich is.......

too late hank pymp its dead... and now the shadows of denizens of the warp are feating on he's soul MUAHAHAHAHAHHAA!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2008)

^

wtf you on about boy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> not in this issue, iam talking about over in Thor


Oh, for a second there you had me worried.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> ho is hank pym?
> 
> edit: oh now I now ho he is, he is that yello version of wanabe flash right? he should die by a bullet coming from her wife's revolver.
> 
> ...



Before I make fun of you, I really need to know- are you mentally ill? Serious question, please answer yes or no.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Did Anyone Doubt Konohamaru's Technique To Be The Rasengan?

It looks like Ares is trying to stab her. :rofl


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2008)

not really


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, really.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ur Rong with a capital R.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 12, 2008)

its a fanfic. >


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> mow's right.
> 
> The art was just atrocious.



I'm in complete agreement that the art is pure shittopia...but I'll let this one slide.


----------



## mow (Dec 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Dream- and mindreading a reality?
> 
> It looks like Ares is trying to stab her. :rofl



Actually , they all look like they're reaching behind here. maybe the skrulls left a box of donuts behind? XD


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 12, 2008)

Ares looks like he's out for the kill. Sentry looks like he walked in while the Void was sexin his wife. Simon looks like hes takin a pretty mean shit. Carol looks like some stranger just smacked her ass. Still a pretty interesting cover, even though I don't give two shits about Wasp and Mighty. I'ma New Avengers guy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2008)

rocklee0036, despite your impressive resume against the low-ebb, it is because of 'incidents' such as these which is why you are not able to become a OLPP! Corp member

Because you lack hatred


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 12, 2008)

incidents? lack hatred? care to elaborate. I'm kinda lost.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2008)

A OLPP! Corp member would not forgive Maleev

Just like what both mow and myself have done. Never forgive. Always hate. Show no mercy. Crush with might. All shall burn under the OLPP! Corp's light. My light
























God I love saying that


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 12, 2008)

Ahhhh. Makes sense. I guess you're right. I just don't want to shit on Maleev for throwing out one bad product, and group him with a guy like Loeb, who as we all know, is the product of generations of massive inbreeding and a diet consisting of lead paint and male genitalia. But yes, that particular Maleev art will unfortunately stick in my mind the next time I read something drawn by him, which is a shame because he's usually attached to some pretty decent books.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2008)

I just go product by product. Secret Invasion generally sucked, but I like a lot of stuff Bendis wrote. Give credit where credit is due imo.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, Bendis aint Maddrox, he can't do fifty works at once and expect them to be not generic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hank isn't so bad, he saved the world from Ultron ONCE



Pym created Ultron.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Pym created Ultron.



that was the joke

CBG everyone, let's all give him a round of applause


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey what is that thing in the pic Kilowog? It's a post icon as well. ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

it's Excalibur from Soul Eater, probably one of the best damn shonens currently going.  Better than the shit this forum is named after, that's for sure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Interesting, got a link to it?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Right Here

doesn't start off all that good, but it picks up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

well Hercules is one of Marvel's best books and people who don't read it are stupid, so yeah gonna check this out.



MA cannibalizes the roster of YA   well at least herc is on the team



great book so definitely gonna check this out, also I'm curious what brought about the rhodey/tony fight



Another Ares vs Rhodey cover, gonna check this out.



not written by Bendis, that's a plus but the writer is new, at least it has the art from Catwoman, I'm leaning on skip since I don't really care for 616 hawkeye



written by Jonathan Hickman.  ok I'm sold.



written by Zeb Wells.  ... you mean the same Wells that wrote some horribleBND arcs and the bad venom mini.  ya - NO.



so the search for Strange's successor begins (?)



yeah this doesn't tell me anything except that LeFay is mad and that was mentioned in last months solicits


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Do we really need all of these Dark Reign one shots and minis if Dark Reign isn't going to be an event? 

Tony vs Rhodey round two (or three)?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

hehe ghost rider as sorcerer supreme would kick ass [the scarlet bitch better not actually be in the running though!]


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought it was already stated that doom was next in line. anything else is pure blasphemy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I thought it was already stated that doom was next in line. anything else is pure blasphemy.



from the looks of the cover it looks like strange is gonna be picking the successor, u really think he will give it to doom willingly if he can come up with an option heed prefer


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 13, 2008)

But Strange no longer holds the title of Sorcerer Supreme, so he pretty much has no say in who gets the title.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

Bendis said he was going to stop being Sorceror Supreme, it really hasn't happened yet.


----------



## mow (Dec 13, 2008)

The Hood? the fucking hood as a potential Dr. Strange's successor?

I swear to ever fucking deity in this planet that if Doom doesnt get to be the new SS i will go to marvel and kill every single person there except Brubeck. I swear to fucking god i'll do it. evem if they was just implying it ill kill em all.

I'll save Loeb for OLPP and Bendis for Neo. CBR can get Quesada 

EDIT: covers of War Machine #4, Dark Reign: Elektra and Invincible Iron Man #11...
*waxes his knob*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

It's a Bendis thing, he was first shoe-horning Sentry into everything and now he's doing it with the Hood

Seriously I remember there was a time when everyone was in awe of Sentry, they really thought he was top-shit and could bitch slap most people on Earth. This wasn't really Bendis fault directly (since he's actually one of the few people that writes him as something other than a complete dbag) but the fact that he started bringing him to the fore then he just became weaker and weaker because he joined a mainstream team (Mighty Avengers) and since it would be bad (but realistic) storytelling he if finishes the fight in two panels so they drag it over multiple issues and fill it with either him being emo and trying to /wrists or deciding that he doesn't want to lose control (the first MA arc is an excellent example, Sentry pops in and punches Ultron for a few pages then is knocked away for the rest of the issue but then returns the next issue to repeat the mess)

And now Sentry is starting to appear in everything and fights people he should beat by looking at them (the drudgery that is Avengers/Invaders is a good example). Since it's obvious that he can't just come around and finish things solo, they just have him taken out in two punches or whatever.

I actually liked the pre-WWH/MA Sentry that intervened only if CLOC deemed it necessary. Really he's in a similar situation as Sodam Yat, he's the strongest DC hero by a large margin but he doesn't wrap fights up with one punch and a groin thrust (like he should)

But anyway, I'm getting woefully out-of-character. low-ebb is ghey and butsecks the quesada evryday with bendis watching


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

Scarlet Witch with Vision aaand Cassie Lang? 


The worse character than those that they could have possibly added to this mix short of Wolverine is probably Scott Summers and maybe her kids.::rofl
SW: Hoooney, why are you making out with the girls whose father I killed? And why are you alive?
Vision: Baby!! Look, this is not what it looks like
SWh please, cut it out, no more bullshit
The world burns white. Warren Ellis is now writing MA.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

Ellis writing MA? 

Refer to my usertitle to what just happened


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

Also, why is Pym in the same team as Cassie...
Talk about redundancy... Sure, if hurts his hands trying to smack on jocasta, I guess he'll go for her..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

Cassie is there so Pym can pick on someone his own size


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

And maybe the Hulk is actually Billy.
If that was true, then this line up has gone from retarded to awesome and lulzworthy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2008)

They better freaking mention Doom as next-in-line to Sorcerer Supreme.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

you know what, to avoid hearthache I refuse to call him Hood or Parker Robbins, he is now eternally:

Dormammu's slave monkey  or    Kingpin dick rider



as it is written


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

> All in all, the best part of the issue was the previews at the end.



which is why I have a lot of hope for "Dark Reign: New Nation".  It will have a Secret Warriors, War Machine, Skrull Kill Krew AND Agents of Atlas stories  



oh and Ronin & Mockingbird but who cares about that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> which is why I have a lot of hope for "Dark Reign: New Nation".  It will have a Secret Warriors, War Machine, *Skrull Kill Krew *AND Agents of Atlas stories
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Ronin & Mockingbird but who cares about that?



Wait, what?!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

they're giving 3-D man and his new friends an ongoing


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

Agents of Atlas are awesome, if you disagree you are wrong.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> they're giving 3-D man and his new friends an ongoing



Is 3D Man is win enough for me to accept the return of "90's EXTREME "?. 

?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

well only 2 of them are still alive, rest are either dead or got the Futurama treatment

also sdoes 3D man count as 3D man anymore?  I hope he doesn't go back to being Triathlon, he sucked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

You mean with his broken glasses? That sucks. I hope he gets som super glue or something.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

you know what would have been awesome?  having 3D man join the Agents of Atlas, the original was in the original "what if?" story that the current team is based on but he was left out at the last minute.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting... ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

100% confirmed now that Bullseye is Dark Hawkeye





also for the billionth time, I love the AoA, not even Land can mess them up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

Land.....?







LAND?!?!??!?!??!













LANDLANDLANDLANDLANDLANDLANDLANDLANDLANDLAND!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

That's not 100% confirmed Kilowog. 

Heroes is on! Oh shi-!!!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

Matt Fraction talks about his Dark Reign arc of Invincible Iron Man and his Uncanny X-Men Annual


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Land.....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, that sucks. I mean, he's going to have to resort to Ape porn to find the right images facial images to trace...

And the Dark Avengers are essentially the Thunderbolts in new T-Shirts? OMG I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN NEXT!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

ok so the current score is

Norman - leader of HAMMER
Venom - Dark Spider-Man
Bullseye - Dark Hawkeye
Moonstone - Dark Ultra Girl
Swordsman - killed by Osborn
Penance - locked in nuthouse
Radioactive Man - deported
Songbird - likely going to be killed or will be on the run


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

OLPP if fucking ghey


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Debatable. We don't know if SI: Dark Reign takes place before or after Thunderbolts 126



Well I highly doubt that Swordsman would let himself get stabbed then go and put on a wig and go and bury his sister


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, he didn't have hair in DR. Meleev's art is distracting.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

ok so the New Sorceror Supreme will be chosen by combat.


also Hickman is probably the best new writer out there, I'm highly anticipating his 2 new series






> *DARK REIGN: FANTASTIC FOUR #1 (of 5)
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by SEAN CHEN
> Cover by SIMONE BIANCHI
> ...








> *SECRET WARRIORS #2
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS & JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG
> ...


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2008)

> Dark Reign strikes Marvel's first family—in an explosive way! Prepared to be blown away as: HAMMER agents attack the Baxter Building. Reed changes everything. The Human Torch suffers a horrible loss and Franklin and Val go shopping. There's Time travel, Alternate realities, Celestials, Eternals, Deviants and Doombots... and more important than all of that, we find out the answer to the question: *What is the Bridge?*
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99



Is this a question I should've been asking myself?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes. The Bridge is something that I've always wanted to find out. I've stayed up tossing and turning in bed thinking about wtf the Bridge is


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 16, 2008)

The fuck is the bridge?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

Something clever.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 16, 2008)

If they're doing a website, it better be as kick-ass as gideonii.com was.

(Login: CARL DRAPER, Password: wilhelmina)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

only passcode that will work right now *eagleeye* which was on the cover of Secret Warriors #2.   

In 2009, many of Marvel's other books will include secret code for more info.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Secret Warriors #0* :xzaru


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

yes, for those too lazy to go through the SUPER SECRET WEBSITE they can just click the above

:xzaru


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

I have no intention of reading this book while Hudlin is still on it, but still DOOM


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2008)

You know, the only way you can put "lame" "sucky" and "Doom" in the same sentence and not sound like  a retard, is if you add "Hudlin" somewhere in it.


----------



## Id (Dec 16, 2008)

Didnt Doom get his ass kicked by Sentry not to long ago?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah, he got sent to the Raft, then he got kidnapped by the future Invisible Woman, Doom kills her and goes on the run.  The Osborn contacts him and gives him immunity.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 17, 2008)

...I never noticed Doctor Doom had a massive D for a belt buckle, lol. Pretty damn hammy.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2008)

what's with the really gay belt buckle?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

Id said:


> Didnt Doom get his ass kicked by Sentry not to long ago?



Nope didnt happen




> yeah, he got sent to the Raft, then he got kidnapped by the future Invisible Woman, Doom kills her and goes on the run. The Osborn contacts him and gives him immunity.



nether did this, it was a Doom bot


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

New Nation was awesome.  Secret Warriors is going to ROCK HARD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

New Nation was SI: Dark Reign, -1 the Illuminati, +3 old previews (Secret Warriors, War Machine, Agents of Atlas), +1 new preview (Kill Krew). I actually feel kinda sorry for the people who paid for this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Invincible Iron Man is great. Just great! :WOW


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Invincible Iron Man is great. Just great! :WOW



Aye

am i the only one who thinks pepper is gonna become the new iron man/iron patriot/Iron woman?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have suspicions, but Iron Patriot looks like a dude and he works for Osborn as a Dark Avenger. I bet she gets some type of Armor though.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2008)

he's right though. Another founding avenger bites the dust, two years away from cap


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2008)

at least darkn reign will give us villans for a change


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> New Nation was SI: Dark Reign, -1 the Illuminati, +3 old previews (Secret Warriors, War Machine, Agents of Atlas), +1 new preview (Kill Krew). I actually feel kinda sorry for the people who paid for this.



previews in SIR were like 2 pages, in DR:NN they're at least 6-7 each.  plus they had a Ronin/Mockingbird story  also no shitty Maleev art.

I see no bad in this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, I had forgotten about the crappy story about the two lovebirds.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah that was the weakest one, still you have to admit no Maleev Namor make this >>> than SIR


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

No, the dude from Skrull Kill Krew's story (wait did I say that) made this > DR.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #48 preview_ 















Bucky


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Why, oh why, do I sense Bendis failing up my BuckyCap the same way he continued the failure that was Steve Rogers?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

GAhh who do u think it is?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

It's Iron Man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

if it is i hope Barton Punches him in the mouth


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's a game to play.  For those who have seen the diagram with Fury in the center, what are your thoughts?

What I've got cooking so far...

As the numbers get higher and radius wider, people and groups not as close to Fury are seen as less trustworthy, the other two kinds of caterpillars are stealth (moths), and heavy hitters/destroyers (locusts).

Who the hell is Scorpio?  He has a brother?  Really?

Though, him seeming to know more about the French event than the US event almost doesn't make sense, until you realize he's been out of country for so long?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _New Avengers #48 preview_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yu's not drawing NA anymore? Cool

And wasn't Logan half naked in the final fight in SI#8?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2008)

> And wasn't Logan half naked in the final fight in SI#8?


His suit has a mutant healing factor too.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2008)

^ I was just caught not doing my work because I laughed my ass off to that. lol. Good stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

interview on AoA


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2008)

Awwww, Agents of Atlas's Venus isn't the real one? All my interest in this title went right out the window.

Temujin may be cool. If he is, u gais tell me plox.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

who else thinks Norman is crazy enough to wear the armor himself?


----------



## shit (Dec 19, 2008)

^ I already called that, so me obviously. Tho now I kinda doubt he'd want to get his hands dirty. But maybe he can use that suit to vent his madness and then claim it's not him in there.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

Norman can rape blond girls on national television and still come up with an plausible excuse why that isn't him. He is that awesome


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

IIM was great

"this means WAR "


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

yup. Kinda made me wanted to have read IM up to that point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2008)

You people scoffed when I called pairing at that pic of Steve Rogers cradling Iron Man. Now behold, their love child.

Who's laughing now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

You're laughing now, probably like this...


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2008)

Agents of Atlas looks fucking INCREDIBLE


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm just kinda sad that Leonard Kirk can't do pencils for it (he did all the previous appearances) since he's already on Cap Brit (which I also love). let's hope paguwhatever can keep up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes the art is increible but doesn't look like something that can be done consistently month-to-month


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

SI: Requiem was ok, the title was mistake though cause I was mentally comparing it to FC: Requiem but the two are really different and anyone who likes SI:R more than FC:R needs a severe asswwhupping.

but aside from that this is basically just a prequel to Slott's Mighty Avengers run.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 25, 2008)

New Avengers #48 brings back what I love about that book so much. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come. Ok, so Bendis fumbled with Secret Invasion. But if Dark Reign continues to be this consistent, then I might just let SI roll off my back. Maybe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2008)

You liked NA #48?

It's more of the same since the original 'New Avengers' at the time Mighty Avengers was created. But I guess you like that sort of thing


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2008)

I liked the "EVERYBODY UP!"  part


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You liked NA #48?
> 
> It's more of the same since the original 'New Avengers' at the time Mighty Avengers was created. But I guess you like that sort of thing



Call me a sucker for Bendis' textbook Avengers stories.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2008)

What  happened to Kilowog?


----------



## shit (Dec 25, 2008)

Prolly rep abuse.

NA was alright. Not much happened tho. The shield agents were pretty dumb, and if I was part of the Avengers (or especially Cage), I'd beat them all unconscious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Prolly rep abuse.
> 
> NA was alright. Not much happened tho. *The shield agents were pretty dumb, and if I was part of the Avengers (or especially Cage), I'd beat them all unconscious.*



I was thinking the same thing! Get out of my brain!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 25, 2008)

Cage probably fired that gun 10 times in the air to get the barrel hot, shoved it up the guys ass, then fired another 2 hots.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I liked the "EVERYBODY UP!"  part



Me too 

i loved new Avengers [ ive always loved that book] i now think that Luke Cage is is gonna be the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Iron Patriot




and Requiem was so awesome i loved it, Hank Pym is quickly becoming my new favorite Avenger [i like the "Redeemer" type of character]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

> What happened to Kilowog?


I don't know


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I don't know



Good to have u back


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2008)

So am I right in thinking that the only Dark Reign titles left to come out now are:

Avengers Initiative 20
War Machine 1

?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 26, 2008)

Secret Warriors

Well, I don't know if it has the Dark Reign tag, but it's coming out of Dark Reign and SI.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see that on the Marvel Checklist.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

its on     there


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 27, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Hank Pym is quickly becoming my new favorite Avenger



Pym was always your favorite avenger. He's also everyone else's favorite Avenger. HE IS THE AVENGERS!


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> Pym was always your favorite avenger. He's also everyone else's favorite Avenger. HE IS THE AVENGERS!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2008)

Iron Man gets jacked into the Matrix. :xzaru


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 29, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Call me a sucker for Bendis' textbook Avengers stories.



The reason you can call it textbook is because he's written this storyline THREE FUCKING TIMES already...but were just splitting hairs at this point, now aren't we?


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 29, 2008)

^^Consistency...It's a good character trait.


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah will inbred induced stupidity isnt.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


>


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2008)

I knew you'd like that.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> The reason you can call it textbook is because he's written this storyline THREE FUCKING TIMES already...but were just splitting hairs at this point, now aren't we?



Three times and still good. Plus it washes off the bad taste that the last few Secret Invasion tie-ins left in my mouth.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #9 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow

And I use to like Larocca's art

:/


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

jesus christ, Typhoid Mary?  you lied to me Marvel, you fucking lied to me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2009)

Huh. Didn't expect to see her there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

It's clear as day that Slott wanted us to think it was Jean Grey which would leave us wondering htf it could be her


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 3, 2009)

typhoid mary what?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2009)

Typhoid Mary is Mutant X?

Guffaw...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Iron Patriot
Moonstone
Venom
Bullseye
Noh-Var
Ares
Sentry
Daken


better roster than both of Mighty's that's for sure


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow. Only nutjobs except for iron patriot moonstone.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Noh-Varr seems to have gotten over a lot of his crazyness


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe. He never did "White Out" again.

Here's to hoping the Runaways and the YA are too far beneath Norman's radar.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Iron Patriot
> Moonstone
> Venom
> Bullseye
> ...



In DC characters like these are put in Arkham. In Marvel they're avengers!

Moonstone better watch her ass. Everybody on that team could tear her apart. If she starts scheming this time... 

Also, speaking of Thunderbolts, Doc Samson's absence is very conspicuous right now, considering he was partly responsible for the team turning against Penance.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

no, Osborn always wanted him off the team


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

That's a team with 'Wolverine' and 'Spider-Man' on it that I like

Since it's two of their 'main' enemies (lol daken) playing dress-up with them, probably to besmeech their name or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just read War Machine. It was cool. Very cool.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to sound ignorant, but who is this Daken? From what I've heard he's wolverine's son? And he has the same powers or something. That's real original, bet he's really different from Sabertooth. Or Lady Deathstrike. Or Marrow. Or X-23...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Sorry to sound ignorant, but who is this Daken? From what I've heard he's wolverine's son? And he has the same powers or something. That's real original, bet he's really different from Sabertooth. Or Lady Deathstrike. Or Marrow. Or X-23...



Or is he?


----------



## shit (Jan 5, 2009)

Speaking of Daken, Origins needs to hurry up and get the fuck on with it already. We're still hip-deep in Romulus shit, and baby-wolvie is too nube to be in multiple places at once like poppa-wolvie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

He still needs to be gang raped by hulkling and wiccan


----------



## shit (Jan 5, 2009)

...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

You know I'm right. You don't get to be a second generation of the Avengers without going through "The Rite"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

> We're still hip-deep in Romulus shit,



they seem to shelving that, unelss the next issue they magically find and kill Romulus.

since the issue right after is a Dark Reign tie in about Daken trying to find hte maramusa on Osborn's orders, also a Nick Fury cameo


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

Typhoid Mary aside, I liked the new ATI, it had some neat moments, it progressed a lot of plot points and such and so forth.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone else think that "Rhodey's body 2.0" could be the Iron Patriot?


----------



## shit (Jan 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Anyone else think that "Rhodey's body 2.0" could be the Iron Patriot?



I think we have our answer now, yes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think that's the reason he's going to fight Iron Man. No one likes being cloned. Just ask Thor.


----------



## shit (Jan 7, 2009)

Shin-deep in Dark Reign already, and Spiderman hasn't said word one about Osborne in power yet. I swear to God, if they totally ignore him when one of his fucking villains just took over the whole country, I'm gonna shit, and then I'm gonna rage, and then I'm gonna combine the two into something totally obscene and unnecessary.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

So....cyborg.  Just....the fuck ever Joe.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't like Daken.  Logan is one of my favorite characters and there only needs to be one of him, X-23 can stay though.  Just have to wait and see where Daken's character goes in that series.  I like the way Venom looks in that pic with the closed mouth and original symbiote design.  

Is Iron Patriot Osborn?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I don't like Daken.  Logan is one of my favorite characters and there only needs to be one of him, X-23 can stay though, cause she has tits..  Just have to wait and see where Daken's character goes in that series.  I like the way Venom looks in that pic with the closed mouth and original symbiote design.
> 
> Is Iron Patriot Osborn?



fix'd


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 7, 2009)

Touch?
Tacos


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah the spaying of Spider-Man when Norman is the king ball breaker pisses me off.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

filler post


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Deadpool #6 preview_


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2009)

Somebody at Marvel loves killing random people with sharks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

That's Tiger Shark, a old Namor floozy

lol Marvel. He was beaten up by the Mighty Avengers in Fallen Son and taken away by Namor then he appears in a Thunderbolt one-shot to get taken away by Osborn and now he's here


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

wordless preview






*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #1 preview_ 












ok I'm curious who Osborn's assistant "Ms. Hand" is.  I didn't pay her mind because she just appeared in Invincible Iron Man, but there she is in Dark Avengers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2009)

All the males in the last shot seem to have the same body, with very minor differences

Even Iron Patriot is nothing but abs and muscle


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

without any words I can pretend that I'm looking at Ellis Tbolts again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

Morgan Le Fey is pissed cause Doom "stood her up" when he was wrongfully detained for the Venom bombs.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2009)

Ms. Hand really reminds me of someone that I know, their hairstyle is very similar


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey what does this remind me of 

oh wait I know something else Norman Related


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Deodato on art, 4 of the same major characters.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

I was more referring to the good guys going away so a group of villains dress up as heroes while they are away


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

at the end of the first issue Iron Patriot turns out to be Zemu


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Bucky vs the AoA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

Why is everyone in Marvel trying to cash in on Bucky's awesome.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

Bullseye is Hawkeye

I also love Paco Medina's art


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Agents of Atlas is endless win.  Bucky is endless win.  Bucky + Agents = universe exploding.

also it would make sense since the Agents first met around the time Bucky was Winter Soldier.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

lol bucky is win...i wish i had a time traveling spell right now.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm calling Jimmy Woo being one of Winter Soldier's main enemies during the early cold war.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder how long until they address the fact that Ares works for Osborn and Phoebos works for Fury.


also just read War Machine.   the paste eating kid has 2 registered kills


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I wonder how long until they address the fact that Ares works for Osborn and Phoebos works for Fury.
> 
> 
> also just read War Machine.   the paste eating kid has 2 registered kills



Yeah, I was like ??? Rhodey should've put that brat down. He must've been poisoning his classmates' kool-aid or something. Marvel U is truly a fuct up place to grow up.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 12, 2009)

So wait... since Obama is President now (or just about) in Marvel Comics... is he going to keep Norman Osborn on?

Shit. This is why you don't use real politicians in comic books.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> So wait... since Obama is President now (or just about) in Marvel Comics... is he going to keep Norman Osborn on?
> 
> Shit. This is why you don't use real politicians in comic books.



They don't, really. They don't even ever name the president either.

Anyway, they'll probably use the old "your position is seven security levels above the president's" excuse that they always used with Nick Fury. If they bother to address it, they could just say that Congress appointed him, which is fine since their approval rating is down in the single digits half the time.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 12, 2009)

But Norman was directly appointed by the President... and wasn't there a Spidey Comic with him winning (Barely beating out Stephen Colbert)?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 12, 2009)

Doesn't have to make it canon. Can't it just be standalone?


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2009)

If Marvel has a splash page with Obama and Osborne shaking hands in front of a press conference, I'll send high quality hookers to Quesada on my dime.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

ok this has to be like the 5th time I've had to say this but:

Bush appointed Osborn at the end of his presidency.  He was grandfathered into the Obama administration, Obama looked into his record and has second thoughts.  Osborn creates a threat which will trick Obama into putting trust into him.  It's what the upcoming Thunderbolts is about, the team is going to hijack AF1.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok this has to be like the 5th time I've had to say this but:
> 
> Bush appointed Osborn at the end of his presidency.  He was grandfathered into the Obama administration, Obama looked into his record and has second thoughts.  Osborn creates a threat which will trick Obama into putting trust into him.  It's what the upcoming Thunderbolts is about, the team is going to hijack AF1.



lol really? That sounds pretty hillarious actually.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

Hickman talks about his DR stuff (FF and SW)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

Agents of Atlas interview


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

oh god these "who is the next Black Panther" promos are getting fucking stupid

I just saw a REAL one that implied Sue Storm might be the next BP.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

All of the real ones are dumb. I like the forum PS ones better. More lulz.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dark Reign: The Cabal #1*





*Dark Avengers #4*






*Incredible Hercules #128*




*Thunderbolts #131*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

The Dark Avengers is _suchhhh_ a publicity stunt on Marvel's behalf

'omg! why is black spidey, wolverine, colour-blind iron-man and hawkeye fighting good guys for!?!?!?'

Those covers are still dead sexy though, especially the first and last


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dark Reign Cabal seems like it'll make Secret Invasion: Dark Reign obselete... Or maybe they're trying to do the "one shot followed by miniseries" thing that they did with NA Illuminati.

Also, Cabal is a more fitting title than "Evil Illuminati" or "iIluminaughty". Those were just stupid and caused much disinterest for me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder if Namor will still be balding and fat. I wonder if Hood will be dropping profanities like a sailor.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #21 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome! My least favorite Young Avengers.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah I know, why aren't you know the one's ACTUALLY RELATED to Scarlet Witch appearing?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe it'll happen in the later pages. Also, Eli looks bad ass... even in statue form.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2009)

Great, it's Khoi Pham. Everyone will be singing or making weird faces when they talk


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Uncanny X-Men Annual #2 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

the SHIELD logo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> HAMMER logo


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked the Tony/Norman stuff with the HFC


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2009)

That whole preview was awesome! I love that kinda stuff. Just different characters being around each other.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2009)

Stark seemed pretty funny. Was he really such a simple dope at one stage?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

*War Machine #2 Preview*

​
*Written by Greg Pak; Art by Loenardo Manco; Cover by MATT
*In the blasted heart of occupied Aqiria, the mercenaries of Eaglestar International literally write the laws, committing heinous atrocities with no repercussions. But today, the loopholes are closing -- around their necks! Who will pay the final price when the skies explode with the arrival of the world's only eight foot tall, hundred-gun-equipped, shoulder-rocket-mounted, titanium-vibranium-alloy-armored, kill-number-counting, one-man-army for truth, justice, and good old-fashioned payback? And what does last issue's mind-blowing ending mean for Jim Rhodes, the shattered man inside this shocking new War Machine? 
*Marvel | **32pg. | **Color | **$2.99 US ** | Rated T*

*Click the pic or the link below...*


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh yeah! BOB IS BACK! 

Now Tiger Shark its  F***ed up!   tought I think that Tigershark it spretty cool toguht, they should make him more important and even more badass after this.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

> *AGENTS OF ATLAS #3
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by CARLO PAGULAYAN & GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...









> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #12
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA*
> Pepper Potts takes flight! Maria Hill fights back! And Iron Man heads for a Stark Lab hiding somewhere in the briny deep where Norman Osborn dispatches PRINCE NAMOR to take him out. Man oh man is THAT gonna be a fight for the ages. By Matt Fraction and Salvador Larroca!
> 32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99









> *WAR MACHINE #5
> Written by GREG PAK
> Penciled by LEONARDO MANCO
> Cover by FRANCESCO “MATT” MATTINA
> ...


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the artwork for War Machine 2.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

some Hickman goodness 






> *DARK REIGN: FANTASTIC FOUR #2 (of 5)
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by SEAN CHEN
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY *
> ...












> *SECRET WARRIORS #3
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS & JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG
> ...









> *DARK REIGN: THE CABAL
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN, MATT FRACTION,
> PETER MILLIGAN and others!
> Pencils by ADI GRANOV, KYLE HOTZ and others!
> ...


----------



## shit (Jan 19, 2009)

Namor vs depowered Stark under the sea? Yeah, curbstomp.

And lol at one of the Secret Warriors maybe dying in the third issue. Talk about flash in the pan. This is exactly how the new New Warriors started out.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

don't you dare jinx this


----------



## Deviate (Jan 20, 2009)

Solicts for issue 3? Did issue 1 come out yet?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

it'll be out in a couple weeks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't get over how awesome Namor looks


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2009)

the house party hair-do is the shiznit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I can't get over how awesome Namor looks



Marvel must be making up for his look back in the Dark Reign oneshot.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2009)

Forseti said:


> Marvel must be making up for his look back in the Dark Reign oneshot.


Oh god don't remind me, he looked and acted so bloody ridiculously in that!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

Worst off, it was drawn by Maleev, I think.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

Maleev is a pretty good artist overall, even though recently he hasn't been on his A game (Namor = guy from GTA4, Nick Fury = Lincoln Burrows from Prison Break)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

Fantastic Four sounds gener-


> it's Val and Franklin versus the agents of H.A.M.M.E.R.!


And I'm back


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

*reads Dark Avengers

egads what a huge fnal twist we never saw coming


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

Mighty spoiled Dark Avengers    If you don't want to know read Dark Avengers first


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2009)

I predicted it first.  I am master obvious detector. 

Dark Avengers: lulz
Uncanny X-Men annual: o rly
Mighty Avengers: lolwut
Thunderbolts: bama
War Machine: meh


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not exactly much of a surprise. I got it ruined by MA, yay. Still looking for 'DA'


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

I liked MA THe Avengers Assemble think made me mark out


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2009)

Hank Pym is a fucking douchebag. Sorry, I just had to say that.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean the freak of nature has the audacity to badmouth Stark right when Stark's in the midst of trying to single-handedly save the entire world at once. Pym meanwhile is throwing a pity parade for himself, making the smartest kid in the world and fucking Hercules grovel to him to help them save the world. What a POS.

And Cho's just egging him on about Stark, and then he berates Pym and calls him a pussy faget more or less. This coming from the brat who hasn't done anything more spectacular than play dead while Hercules single-handedly won Secret Invasion back in its second month.

All this title needs is Reed Richards. That would make this the perfect storm of pompous, self-important hot ass air in the history of comicdom. With their retard brigade in tow to do all the heavy lifting.

But at least this confirms that Wanda Maximoff is the Marvel's one and only goddess almighty. And lol Quicksilver? Rly? Rly rly? K lol.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

I like Pym


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2009)

Juggalo
*Spoiler*: __ 



I read it more as the guy has low self-esteem and Cho kinda talked him up to get him out of his 'depression', but yes Pym's whole 'thing' is he's the pathetic jealous wife-beater superhero. 

I dont get the quicksilver thing at all. Since when is he an evil scarlet witch?


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe I was a little harsh. Feels nice to vent.
But I don't like Pym.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

But the Pym you hate is was a Skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

Might Avengers kinda reminded me of COIE.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

I dunno what COIE is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

Crisis on Infinite Earths. It's a DC maxi-series.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 22, 2009)

K, I haven't read Mighty #20 yet, and I just jumped on 21 after reading a few posts about it. I got to page 6, and I predicted almost the ENTIRE sequence in this comic.

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #21 spoilers/next issue predictions_ 




As soon as Wanda Took vision and stature away, I figured she was making a new team of avengers. The only person I didn't expect were U.S. Agent (why are you called U.S. Agent but work for a canadian superhero group?) and kinda/sorta Hulk, cause I had no idea where he was since I gave up on the character after he became dumb again for some reason. The New New Avengers getting killed will be retconned away as a mystical thing, and since they showed us in SI #8 that Hank Pym isn't the giant douche we thought he was, I knew he would get pegged to be leader when new cap wasn't picked. They're gonna try to justify wanda as a hero by making it that she wasn't in control of herself when she went batshit crazy, and this chthn demon quicksilver was manipulating her, and her subconscious is fighting him by remaking the avengers that she destroyed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers 100%, page by page, SPOILERS_ 





*Setting - Castle of Morgana Le Fay, 690 AD*
Morgana Le Fay uses her powers to look in on her "Betrayer" Victor Von Doom, witnessing his round table discussion with Norman and his Dark Illuminati.

*Setting - Avengers Tower, Today*
Iron Patriot debuts his Avengers team for the world

*Setting - One Week Ago*
Norman meets with Victoria Hand, his former SHIELD appointed secretary , whom he offers the position of Deputy Director of HAMMER, which does not stand for anything yet. He assigns her the task of compiling a list of SHIELD candidates, heros, and villains, shaving down the names of those loyal to Stark, Fury, and Captain America. The rest will act as his new army. He also wants a full report on the 50 States Initiative, with Camp Hammond being stripped down and rebuilt. He wants the Helicarrier, the Cape Killers, and all the Stark Tech replaced. No more red and gold. Osborn wants her because she was vocal against previous administration and he wants someone who will speak their mind (he almost seems admirable on that point).

*Setting - Thunderbolts Mountain*
Norman has Maria Hill brought to him. He promptly fires her for her failures regarding the Skrulls. She says she saw it coming and just wanted the opportunity to tell him that when he crashes and burns, she'll be there laughing her ass off.

Maria departs and Bullseye enters. They talk meds, and how Bullseye's killer tendencies are being surpressed. His reward for his achievement in the Skrull invasion is a slot on the Avengers team. (Hawkeye)
*
Setting - Avengers Tower, 5 Days Ago*
Ms. Marvel returns to find Norman Osborn. Stark used SHIELD funds to rebuild the tower after World War Hulk and fund the Avengers. So they both belong to Norman now. Ms. Marvel quits the Avengers. Norman says she is registered and military, so he can order her to stay. She still quits. Ares and Sentry side with Norman. Ares is a god of war and a killer, so he has no problem with Norman. Bob stays because Norman helps him with his crazy. Norman tells Carol to surrender and let a military court decide her fate, so she flees.

*Setting - Thunderbolts Mountain*
Norman tosses Moonstone the Ms. Marvel uniform. She wants to be Moonstone. He tells her that Moonstone is imprisoned in Thunderbolt Mountain under guard. Ms. Marvel has her own NY penthouse with privileges. She says she is Ms. Marvel. She asks if she is still team leader, but Osborn is gone.

Cape Killers hold a Skrull prisoner in a darkened hallway, before tossing him into a darkened cell. Venom tells him to change into Spider-Man if he wants to live. Venom promptly eats the Spider-Man Skrull. Once Venom is fed, Osborn meets with him and thanks him for his service. He offers him a formula that will make his life more livable. The formula turns him into the black suited Spider-Man.

*Setting - New Orleans, 4 Days Ago*
Daken enters a diner, only to be greated by Norman, Ares, and Ms. Hand. Norman offers Daken a job. After a tense exchange with Ares, Daken asks what he'd be doing. Norman replies that he'd tick off his dad for starters. Daken is Wolverine.

*Setting - The Cube, 3 Days Ago*
Noh-Varr sits alone in a cell. Norman asks why he has secluded himself. He says he is fascinated by Noh-Varr and how he helped defend a planet he was supposed to conquer. He offers him the chance to be what he already is: a Kree warrior, enemy of the Skrull Empire, stranger from another world who stood alongside Earth and saved us. Captain Marvel.
*
Setting - Avengers Tower.*
The new team meets. Osborn asks Ms. Hand what the team is missing. She suggests Jarvis and a support staff to clean up after his disgusting pigs. Ares says he is missing a Captain America and an Iron Man, a soldier and a knight, more than men, symbols that people gather behind.

Norman brings the Ghost in and has him open a door for him. Behind the door is Stark's Iron Man armory.

*Setting - Latveria, This Morning*
Hammer agents drop off Doom from his meeting with Norman and co. Latveria is a wasteland. No one is there to greet the chopper. A woman stands in the distance. Suddenly, she unleashes a magic attack against Doom.
*
Setting - Avengers Tower, Now*
Iron Patriot unveils his team. Captain Marvel, Sentry, Ms. Marvel, Ares, Wolverine, Hawkeye, the Amazing Spider-Man, and finally himself, Iron Patriot. IP removes his helmet and says, "My name is Norman Osborn, and I approve these Avengers!!"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 22, 2009)

I see. Thanks for saving me the *cough* cost of a comic.*cough*


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 22, 2009)

It's funner to read the actual thing. While I already knew the entire team's make-up ahead of time, I thought it was still pretty good.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> But the Pym you hate is was a Skrull



no it wasn't


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 22, 2009)

To be completely honest, I enjoyed _Dark Avengers_ more than I probably should have. It worked damn well as a transitional issue to the new status quo. I think someone here called Iron Patriot a while ago, but overall I really enjoyed the whole issue, which is amazing considering I was almost dead set on not liking it.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no it wasn't



 Thank you.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

this guy still hit Jan and created Ultron.


I really liked the Uncanny Annual, why the hell can't Uncanny be this good regularly?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Becase then we'd get used to it and actually react to crappy comics instead of just complaining about them while we hand over money.

Jaaaded like a statue?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Becase then we'd get used to it and actually react to crappy comics instead of just complaining about them while we hand over money.
> 
> Jaaaded like a statue?



So jaded it's completely illogical.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think you posted this in the wrong thread


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2009)

mighty avengers promisies more herc and more YA. I would by it for that, but then throw it away for lack of merit


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

I loved Dark Avengers.  "Wolverine" is awesome


----------



## Gooba (Jan 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I think you posted this in the wrong thread


What are you talking about?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Othyrs is high.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm glad Venom isn't some huge random monster anymore.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 22, 2009)

Dark Avengers seems like it'll be much more interesting and grounded than Mighty. Mighty just seems too out there. They're both delving into the magical realm, which I'm not a fan of, but DA has Doom so it's win. 

Doom seems like the new Wolverine. Seriously, this guy is appearing in every book. Not that it's a bad thing........yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2009)

I LMAO d at the Part with MS. Marvel, Karma IS awesome


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I think Othyrs is high.



he deleted on me :| :|


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

my main issue is that I don't really care about the Marvel magicigal character, aside from ystic Arcana, they've never really even tried to get people interested


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> my main issue is that I don't really care about the Marvel magicigal character, aside from ystic Arcana, they've never really even tried to get people interested



they  have tired they've just failed horribly


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Books of Magick forever, Mystic Arcanna never


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Books of Magick forever, Mystic Arcanna never



I agree but mystic arcana wasn't Unenjoyably just ....pointless, specially since it was advertised as "the Magical Version of Annihilation"


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2009)

More like the magical version of "Nobody fucking read it" 


Dark Avengers is fine but if this is going on...then what the fuck do we need Mighty Avengers for? Mighty Avengers was meant to be the "mainstream" team, and now Dark Avengers are the "mainstream" team that is going up against the "non-conformist edgy" New Avengers team.

At this rate, Mighty Avengers seems like the "Is trying so hard to be cool, but is fucking rolling over everything" team. If the Avengers franchise was a Nuclear Family, Mighty Avengers would be the dweeby kid brother who just sort of hangs around and makes up shit to make his life seem cooler.

The fact that the first issue is so lined up to be one of those "We saved the world so good, it is like this shit never happened" scenarios shows how hard it's trying to be cool. IMHO that means the first issue of Mighty Avengers is a lie, because we all know this shit is going to be reset before the first arc is over. It's trying to act like it has this epic first story, when in reality it is an illusion to hide the fact that Mighty Avengers has no real driving force behind it.

It exists because Marvel will be damned if they are gonna miss out on selling 3 Avengers books.

I can already see the next event focusing on some Avengers vs. scenario. It'll be like Secret War all over again.

Is anyone else sick of Hawkeye and Mockingbird?

It's like so...postmortem, it would make the list of the top things readers didn't want or care to have. Soap Operish to the max, in all definitions of the term. Also is it just me or does Peter still seem married in New Avengers?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mighty Avengers is still the 'classic Avengers' team as opposed to the 'all-star' New Avengers team. Dark Avengers is Thunderbolts Lite.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2009)

If I could I would call Mighty Avengers, West Coast Avengers, and just cut my loses on the whole "Mighty Avengers" deal...such a dumb name anyways.

And the idea that classic equates good is repulsive.

Avengers was shit. Why do you think Marvel handed it over to Bendis? They gave the man a turd hoping it would turn to gold. The idea that the mightiest in the world should be filled by 3 A-Listers and a bunch of ball suckers was a dumb idea to begin with.

The fact that they decide to hold tryouts for this mind fuck of a team in the first place instead of just drafting every pissant character they could get, then it would make sense. But no they were supposed to be the best of the best, and they had fucking She-Hulk on the team for a large chunk. And fucking Lionheart, I swear to god this shit was gay

If I could, I would burn every single issue of the Avengers.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well it just comes down to the fact that some people did like avengers before NA, and therefore there's a market for it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

According to Marvel:

Dark is the "mainstream" team, New is the underground rebel team.

Mighty is the team that stays out of their way and actually does stuff.  And unlike the New and Dark teams, Mighty will be more international based and such.


anyways Mighty had Amadeus and Herc so I didn't mind it


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Diggle talks about Bullseye's mini


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> More like the magical version of "Nobody fucking read it"


It had an issue about Nico Minoru. That's it.


> Dark Avengers is fine but if this is going on...then what the fuck do we need Mighty Avengers for? Mighty Avengers was meant to be the "mainstream" team, and now Dark Avengers are the "mainstream" team that is going up against the "non-conformist edgy" New Avengers team.
> 
> At this rate, Mighty Avengers seems like the "Is trying so hard to be cool, but is fucking rolling over everything" team. If the Avengers franchise was a Nuclear Family, Mighty Avengers would be the dweeby kid brother who just sort of hangs around and makes up shit to make his life seem cooler.


It's more like the sick kid who has anorexia and obesity and the same time.


> Is anyone else sick of Hawkeye and Mockingbird?


I was promised they were going to be Marvel Mr and Mrs Smith, only good.





> It's like so...postmortem, it would make the list of the top things readers didn't want or care to have. Soap Operish to the max, in all definitions of the term. Also is it just me or does Peter still seem married in New Avengers?


He seems just as married as before


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

not EXACTLY Dark Reign related, but close enough



> When asked about rumored cancellation of Captain Britain & MI13, a Marvel representative said, “The series isn’t cancelled—in fact, we’re coming up on a storyline that’s going to change the team forever starting in Captain Britain & MI13 #10 when Doom & Dracula enter the mix. Add in the return of Meggan, an appearance by the team in Mighty Avengers and more for a pretty exciting time to be a fan of the series!”


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #49 preview_


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2009)

lol skrulls


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

for some reason I was bored enough to reread Mighty Avengers

god I hate Hank Pym so fucking much


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> god I hate Hank Pym so fucking much



 exactly
I mean what a weirdo douchebag.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _New Avengers #49 preview_



maaaan , the Skrulls are never  gonna be taken seriously again, its amazing how Pro-Wrestling terms can apply to Comic books so much, this is a


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Pym is just a plain horrible character, it's like the only emotion he has is "pompous selfish jackass"

I'd rather Norman run the Avengers then Hank


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

again due to boredom I reread Dark Avengers #1, I actually ended up liking it more for some reason.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _New Avengers #49 preview_




Why do they have to keep Venom as a cannibalistic type character?  I like the way he looks now, they don't need to make he hulk size.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

> cannibalistic



Venom is a skrull?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

I wanted the skrulls to live so they could rally behind and for Billy.

Aperently nobody cares about Hulkling


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

who dat?  whodat whodat whodat?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Venom is a skrull?



I'm pretty sure that if he could, he'd eat humans too. I think he ate a guard in one issue of Tbolts, and Brock Venom has eaten people as well.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

he bit off a guys' arm, I was taking a jab at the way he phrased it


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Venom is a skrull?



He has eaten humans before.  I'm making a comment that they have him eating human's and humanoid type aliens too much.  They really humanized the Skrulls alot also.  To him they're not that much different, other than Skrulls make him gassy.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

why do people not pay attention to the smilies?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 23, 2009)

Because​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #21 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

Disassembled all over again.


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2009)

art is so fucking ugly


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2009)

Reading the Uncanny Annual made me want to do nothing more than fuck the shit out of Emma Frost

I'll go and google up some Frost Porn


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Is that the Runaways art?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

I personally don't mind Ramos that much as long as he sticks to "teen" books like Runaways or Impulse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

The previous guy on RW was amazing with every single pannel but he took so looonng


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

oh tvtropes how I love thee 



			
				Idiot Plot said:
			
		

> The Green Goblin is being hailed as a hero, and is now basically in charge of America's self defense.
> Just to be clear, Norman Osborn was outed months ago. He was convicted of murder and strafed his own arraignment hearing. He is known to be dangerously bipolar. This. Man. Now. Has. Every. Registered. Superhero. On. File. And. Under. His. Authority. *Legally. *


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Reading the Uncanny Annual made me want to do nothing more than fuck the shit out of Emma Frost
> 
> I'll go and google up some Frost Porn



Harder to find than you think?  I think artists are scared of her catching word.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

mow said:


> art is so fucking ugly



The Superboy-Prime Teen Titans issue is worst.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 24, 2009)

Wasn't Mutant X supposed to be a mutant and someone that has regularly appeared on the covers of X-Men comics? Wasn't she also supposed to be someone that is recognizable to people who have only watched the X-Men movies?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

slott is a filthy liar and a hypocrite.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 24, 2009)

You are damn right he is.

I'm not a fan of Dark Reign personally because I just cannot bring myself to believe that Osbourn could get to this level of power. I did enjoy the Uncanny X-Men annual though. I always like a good Emma Frost story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

Either the writers are severely underestimating the public, or the public is really that damn gullible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

The public of the United States as individuals are quite intelligent, but as a whole, have the IQ equivalency of a rock quarry.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

At least 616 America.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

a person is smart, people are stupid


----------



## Taleran (Jan 24, 2009)

So surprise surprise Norman is leading his team after the real heroes have been ousted in various ways all wearing disguises under a different name


now where have I seen this before


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## WarriorS (Jan 25, 2009)

Forseti said:


> The Superboy-Prime Teen Titans issue is worst.



Actually, the Teen Titans/Infinite Crisis #6 is actually uglier. Look at Superboy's (Or maybe it was Nightwing's) humongous chest! I can't believe he manages to balance himself...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> a person is smart, people are stupid



That's EXACTLY what I meant. Why can't I rep thee?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

> *NRAMA:* Since we're on the character of Norman Osborn, he's Iron Patriot?
> 
> *Bendis:* It's either him or Tommy Lee Jones.


:rofl                                   .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2009)

> BMB: No. It will be addressed. And remember that the last real dark shenanigans that Norman was up to was something I'd written with him in The Pulse, with Spider-Man and Luke Cage and all that. Mark Bagley drew it and maybe you should check it out because both that and what happened with Norman in *Mark Millar's Spider-Man* book will be addressed directly.



Being a big fan of Millar's run on Sensational Spider-Man (back when it was known as Marvel Knights Spider-Man), I'm interested in this part


----------



## Sanada (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anybody think its a bit strange that Wolverine (Daken) is on the roster? I mean I thought Wolvie was so bad for PR after the president incident that they had to hide the fact he was on the New Avengers team.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

I like Ramos' Art


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

Sanada said:


> Does anybody think its a bit strange that Wolverine (Daken) is on the roster? I mean I thought Wolvie was so bad for PR after the president incident that they had to hide the fact he was on the New Avengers team.


affirmative action?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Magic Action obv.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

Writing action.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I suppose if we have to believe Norman would be able to become so powerful then I'm sure we have to believe that the public forgot about Wolverine trying to kill the President.

There is only one man who can stop stormin normin and thats Colbert.

Colbert 2012!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> a person is smart, people are stupid



One of my favorite lines from Men in Black!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

well, a team without wolverine cannot possibly work.
Even if, your entire team is composed of wolverine minded people.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolverine is everywhere. Near-omnipresence is one of his powers.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

He's just Lobo less evolved.  That'd make a disturbing amount of sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Lobo is to wolverine what deadpool is to deathstroke


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

we're all wolverine


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

That's what she said, bub! Oooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

Uh....as in Lady Deathstrike...and if so....awkward....


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

**


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Lobo is to wolverine what deadpool is to *deathstroke*



pretty much this.

also fixed


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 26, 2009)

I propose a new team called the feral Avengers, we'll have Wolverine, Logan, Weapon X, James Howlety. What ddo you all think?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2009)

They had a DC comic where Deathstroke and others met alternate reality version of themselves.  Deathstroke's dopple ganger look like Deadpool except he was in orange and half his mask was black out like Slade's (The opposite side from Slade's as well).   It was funny how every time Slade's opposite tried to introduce himself, he kept getting interupted, "I'm Dea...."  He was also goofy like Deadpool.  Overall it was pretty funny.

From what I've heard, the person who created Deathstroke also had a hand in creating Deadpool.  Does anyone know if it is true or false?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I propose a new team called the feral Avengers, we'll have Wolverine, Logan, Weapon X, James Howlety. What ddo you all think?



Got beaten to it.

There was an incarnation of Exiles comprised of nothing more than alternate versions of Wolverine.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 26, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I propose a new team called the feral Avengers, we'll have Wolverine, Logan, Weapon X, James Howlety. What ddo you all think?



I'm pretty sure thats the original pitch for X-Force


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 26, 2009)

​


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ​




I have a toy of the one in the top center. It's arms pop out.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a Weapon X figure way back in the day. It had a removal helmet that was lost within a few days.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> They had a DC comic where Deathstroke and others met alternate reality version of themselves.  Deathstroke's dopple ganger look like Deadpool except he was in orange and half his mask was black out like Slade's (The opposite side from Slade's as well).   It was funny how every time Slade's opposite tried to introduce himself, he kept getting interupted, "I'm Dea...."  He was also goofy like Deadpool.  Overall it was pretty funny.



that was Anti-Matter Deathstroke.  That's how the Anti-Matter universe works, everything is completely opposite.  Ultraman (AM Superman) is pure evil and a complete dick

Funny thing, that story was written by Joe Kelly who was the guy who made Deadpool the crazy wackjob he is now (before then he was just a smartass)





> From what I've heard, the person who created Deathstroke also had a hand in creating Deadpool.  Does anyone know if it is true or false?




this is complete bullshit.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that was Anti-Matter Deathstroke.  That's how the Anti-Matter universe works, everything is completely opposite.  Ultraman (AM Superman) is pure evil and a complete dick
> 
> Funny thing, that story was written by Joe Kelly who was the guy who made Deadpool the crazy wackjob he is now (before then he was just a smartass)
> 
> ...



Well thanks for clearing that up for me.  Do you happen to know the issue #'s which Anti-Matter Deathstroke appeared in?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I had a Weapon X figure way back in the day. It had a removal helmet that was lost within a few days.



Same here.  He had the best claws though


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Well thanks for clearing that up for me.  Do you happen to know the issue #'s which Anti-Matter Deathstroke appeared in?



Superman/Batman Annual #1, or #2.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2009)

Forseti said:


> Got beaten to it.
> 
> There was an incarnation of Exiles comprised of nothing more than alternate versions of Wolverine.



And to add onto this, all of their enemies were even more Wolverines


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Gooba had to end up wearing a diaper after reading it?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2009)

So on topic how do you guys want to see Norman's empire come crashing to an end?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Something cliché, like, videoevidence of him calling Americans a bunch of fat idiots before venom eats Obama's head off.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd like it if the Agents of Atlas' plan ended up working in the end, but I doubt they'll have a large role in it.  If anything it'll be something in New or Dark.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dark, perhaps.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Bendis says he'll be crisscrossing them like he was with Mighty anf New so


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> So on topic how do you guys want to see Norman's empire come crashing to an end?



Thor.



By the way, what do Thor and Osborne think of each other at this moment?  Have they confronted each other yet?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

he's going to send the Dark Avengers after him in Thor #600


solicit for #601 say that Thor is exiled from Asgard.



so yeah, score one for Norman


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he's going to send the Dark Avengers after him in Thor #600
> 
> solicit for #601 say that Thor is exiled from Asgard.
> 
> so yeah, score one for Norman



Does that include Sentry as well?


----------



## Sanada (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow. Thors gonna have some trouble with the Dark Avengers considering they have Ares and Sentry.

Though those two were near useless in Mighty Avengers.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

they seem to have everyone BUT Ares and Sentry.  Though this is early art




anyways Loki has been planning this for a long time, and has even brought in Doctor Doom into it well before Norman came in.  Now he has the tools to finally defeat Thor.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 27, 2009)

As somebody who did not read the original Marvel Boy mini, how powerful is he?

Ive only seen him in the Civil War Young Avengers Runaways book and Secret Invasion.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope Thor somehow wins.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Thor.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what do Thor and Osborne think of each other at this moment?  Have they confronted each other yet?



I dunno, but I do know that Norman suposedly has a "little friend" who can even make Loki have good reasons not to fuck with him.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

Honestly, at this point, I believe Thor should be stronger and more powerful than Sentry.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis says he'll be crisscrossing them like he was with Mighty anf New so



Yeah but at least this time we don't have to worry about Cho delays


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

> Honestly, at this point, I believe Thor should be stronger and more powerful than Sentry.


he's not talking about Sentry

anyways I agree


> I hope Thor somehow wins.


he doesn't


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe he is leaving for other reasons?

Who would he be talking about?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

> Maybe he is leaving for other reasons?



he leaves after issue #600 which is the culmination of all of Loki's plans which have included poisoning the asgardians against Thor and kidnapping his lover, and even includes his allies in the cabal showing up

and you think it's for some other reason.

seriously?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he leaves after issue #600 which is the culmination of all of Loki's plans which have included poisoning the asgardians against Thor and kidnapping his lover, and even includes his allies in the cabal showing up
> 
> and you think it's for some other reason.
> 
> seriously?



Actually I thought he got the crap beaten out of him by, JUST, the Dark Avengers.  I wasn't thinking clearly when you typed about Loki's plans.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

you mean the one where he
*Spoiler*: __ 



 tricks Thor to ressurect his grampa?



Not confirmed, but I'm calling it anyway


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Loki kill him in the first place though? I think it's more likely that Baldur is in control of Asgard.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think THAT plan is going into action yet, just stage one.

also Balder comes off as weak and gullible


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Balder rules Asgard, but it is Loki that really rules it.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they seem to have everyone BUT Ares and Sentry.  Though this is early art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because they are actually heroes, and the rest are villains.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2009)

Thor leaving better not be related to those failures


and besides he leaves Asgard hes probably going to go chill with the New Avengers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2009)

When did Daken get those third bone claws?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

> Probably because they are actually heroes, and the rest are villains.


nope Ares is 100% behind anything Norman does.  and Sentry is a worthless coward.

also Ares is a complete and utter grey area imho.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When did Daken get those third bone claws?



if they knew that, that would imply that JMS and Coipel have ever read "Wolverine: Origins"

and that's blasphemy.  get out of my sight until you repent


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When did Daken get those third bone claws?



He always had 3, it is Laura that only has 2 in her forearm


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When did Daken get those third bone claws?



He's always had three.  That third one pops out from his wrist on the palm side.  He isn't depicted using that third one much.


----------



## Z (Jan 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> nope Ares is 100% behind anything Norman does.  and Sentry is a worthless coward.
> 
> also Ares is a complete and utter grey area imho.



How dare you insult teh awesomeness that is Teh Sentry?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

really Spider-Man that's your only responce to the fact that Osborn rules everything?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2009)

Zal The S said:


> How dare you insult teh awesomeness that is Teh Sentry?!



Can we check this guy to see if he's Teh Void?


AKA


Sentry Dupe?


----------



## Z (Jan 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Can we check this guy to see if he's Teh Void?
> 
> 
> AKA
> ...



Errr.....


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

Sentry was this huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge dickface who was an unintelligent bitch, blew the whistle on our illegal comics trading forum which forced the mods to get rid of it, then he went crazy and posted porn everywhere

also he keeps making dupes every few months


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 28, 2009)

Huh. He chose a fitting name, really.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Sentry was this huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge dickface who was an unintelligent bitch, blew the whistle on our illegal comics trading forum which forced the mods to get rid of it, then he went crazy and posted porn everywhere
> 
> also he keeps making dupes every few months



what a douche bag!


----------



## Z (Jan 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Sentry was this huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge dickface who was an unintelligent bitch, blew the whistle on our illegal comics trading forum which forced the mods to get rid of it, then he went crazy and posted porn everywhere
> 
> also he keeps making dupes every few months



I'm talking about the comic character.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2009)

So are we.


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> really Spider-Man that's your only responce to the fact that Osborn rules everything?



You should hear the stuff he's saying in his head tho. It's hillarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Zal The S said:


> I'm talking about the comic character.






Hammertime


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

my two absolutely most anticipated Dark Reign titles are coming out next week 







*Spoiler*: _Agents of Atlas #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Warriors #1 preview_


----------



## shit (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm hoping these two titles will impress me, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

Agents of Atlas mini was awesome so I'm hopeful

Jonathan Hickman is a fucking awesome writer so I'm hopeful


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2009)

Agents of Atlas seems kind of retarded to me.

Now Secret Warriors on the other hand.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Nor Var was intresting. Mee likes him, White-Out is sick.
One question though, what's up with Carol not using her powers?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Agents of Atlas seems kind of retarded to me.



you are the enemy of all that is good in this world


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

Agents of Atlas is alright.

Incestuous Namora.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you are the enemy of all that is good in this world



You don't mean that. :luigicry:


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2009)

so what did every one think of New Avengers?


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Sanada said:


> Does anybody think its a bit strange that Wolverine (Daken) is on the roster? I mean I thought Wolvie was so bad for PR after the president incident that they had to hide the fact he was on the New Avengers team.



Maybe it has something do with Wolverine almost taking out the Skrull Queen?


----------



## shit (Jan 31, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> so what did every one think of New Avengers?



lol skrulls


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> lol skrulls



yeah.. i thought that too


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2009)

I find it hilarious how even though Iron Fist is "off the team", Bendis seys he's in every issue of the first story arc


----------



## Deviate (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope Peter's reaction to Osborn being the head of New Shield and Avengers won't just be 'wait, what?' in NA 50.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

AoA and SW   

did not dissapoint


also lol at Iron Woman


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2009)

AoA doesn't seem like my cup of tea. A little bit too out there just for the sake of being a little bit too out there. Also talk about having a cast too big for a book. Just these guys' game of dialogue hacky-sack takes up most of the issue. >.>

IronMan is the best comic around right now, with Deadpool nipping at its heels. Bob is total lol. Really hoping for Weasel and all the rest to join up.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

> A little bit too out there just for the sake of being a little bit too out there. Also talk about having a cast too big for a book. Just these guys' game of dialogue hacky-sack takes up most of the issue. >.>


lol you just listed why I love this series, my one complaint is that Pagulayan is a poor replacement for Kirk, but Kirk is busy with Captain Britain.

also Komugin


----------



## Z (Feb 4, 2009)

Deadpool!!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

so did DP really kill Bob?  I mean I honestly couldn't tell if he decided to kill him for shits and giggles or if he was lying to trick Osborn.


also lol at the ransom note


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2009)

No.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



DP shot Bob in the hand.


 That was Bob's punishment. Cable & DP is still canon, more or less, so they're friends. kinda sorta maybe


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

I want an Eric/Bob fight


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob is a pet not a friend.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

Secret Warriors was really good until the last two or three pages... Fucking Hydra? Really Bendis? Really. I'm not a continuity nerd but I strongly agree with this statement...





> its lazy writing to just retcon anything that happened in the marvel U before he joined, to fit [Bendis'] stories rather than finding a way to fit his story to existing continuity


At least when Johns retcons things it's one; done within reason (Sinestro ruling Krougar with an iron fist not because he was a dictator, but because he didn't want to see his home planet destroy itself) or two; the original idea/concept was fucking stupid to begin with (Green Lanterns can't fight yellow "just because").


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

well it's Bendis' _ideas_, here's hoping Hickman's writting skills can make it work.

also I guess it's the ultimate con job, everyone thinks HYDRA is the shittiest spy organization ever in the history of EVERYTHING because they wanted us to think that so that no one would take them seriously


----------



## Deviate (Feb 5, 2009)

I like where SW is going. I'm sure the reveal on the last page will make a lot more sense eventually. I love the stuff included at the end of the issue. It's about damn time Hydra made a revival.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

as I've said many times, the aquisition of Jonathan Hickman by Marvel may be one of the smartest things they've done in the past year, his indy work is SPECTACULAR.

So I have hope he'll make it all work out in the end.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope it will. The reveal at the end can be potentially the best thing to EVER happen to the Shield/Hydra/Spy side of Marvel, or the worst thing. I know people say that about everything comic related, but there is no middle ground for this plotline. It either works or it doesn't.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

though really Marvel has done jack fucking shit with the whole Marvel Espionage side of the universe for decades, and no having HYDRA agents added into a story arc as fodder doesn't count, so that leaves a large whole in time.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

I love how Sentry is basically Norman's bitch now, he's been portrayed as much in like 5 DR books


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2009)

Remember when Hydra mind raped Wolverine? I hope we get more stories like that. 

So this whole Hydra revival is fine by me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr. Lao is awesome, I want him to meet Osborn at some point, they'd be fast friends


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I love how Sentry is basically Norman's bitch now, he's been portrayed as much in like 5 DR books



I rather see the Void again.


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2009)

Could be interesting to see how Norman would deal with the Void.

And also great to see how the "allmighty Sentry" comes running like a lapdog when Osbourne calls for him.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 6, 2009)

What ever happened to the void after he saved Sentry's wife during SI?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

What happened to the void?  Probably the same thing that happened to Bob.  

Deus Ex 'oh shit let's just try and innundate the masses with flashy images so they forget that we have this character here with the power of a milion exploding sunss.  After all, it's easier to just have him be a bumbling idiot than intelligently writing his mental and emotional flaws' Machina


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

I think Void is being set up as the New Avengers' "ace in the hole" for their final stand against Norman


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2009)

man, Punisher and Secret Warriors alone make up for the dirt fest that was SI. so so damn good


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I hope Peter's reaction to Osborn being the head of New Shield and Avengers won't just be 'wait, what?' in NA 50.


I thought that was pretty funny. I'm sure that will all get explored a lot more next though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Bullseye is not the only Dark Avenger to be getting his own mini.  It will be written by Way and the person who wrote the most recent NYX mini.


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2009)

Read Black Panther. It was very nearly interesting. Thiiiiiiiiiiiiis close.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

When Millar leaves, Hickman is taking over FF fulltime.
guy who did the art for JSA has switched sides and will be on art in FF  ... traitor 
Paul Cornell will write "Dark Reign: Young Avengers".  Norman Osborn has created a new team of "Dark Young Avengers", this pisses off Eli to no end and thus he declares war 
Hood will be getting his own Miniseries
Zodiac, Mr. Negative and Anti-Venom are getting one-shots
Amazing Spider-Man will have a big Dark Reign tie-in arc
Thor will be appearing in Dark Reign books
Omega Flight will appear in Uncanny
Bullseye will be in the Elektra mini
Norman still has spider-man issues
Hood will be a MAJOR figure in Punisher
Magneto will be appearing soon in Uncanny
Daken might upgrade to Adamantium claws


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Norman Osborn has created a new team of "Dark Young Avengers", this pisses off Eli Lil' Mo to no end and thus he declares war



Fixed


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> When Millar leaves, Hickman is taking over FF fulltime.
> guy who did the art for JSA has switched sides and will be on art in FF  ... traitor





I'll still be ignoring F4, so don't care.



> [*]Paul Cornell will write "Dark Reign: Young Avengers".  Norman Osborn has created a new team of "Dark Young Avengers", this pisses off Eli to no end and thus he declares war



At least YA will be relevant again (sorry m0). I really really hope they're established characters and not all noobies. 



> [*]Hood will be getting his own Miniseries



he's pretty cool guy



> [*]Zodiac, Mr. Negative and Anti-Venom are getting one-shots



Ahhhh, there's something to look forward to.



> [*]Amazing Spider-Man will have a big Dark Reign tie-in arc



It'll still beat the odds and turn out shitty.



> [*]Thor will be appearing in Dark Reign books



uh, of course he will, Loki's in the fucking cabal



> [*]Omega Flight will appear in Uncanny



Yay, all new type of suck for Uncanny.



> [*]Bullseye will be in the Elektra mini



 Do I care or do I not?



> [*]Norman still has spider-man issues



 It'd be blasphemous any other way, but it's still 



> [*]Hood will be a MAJOR figure in Punisher



Punisher's a good one for Hood to piggy-back on. I remember back when the old Jigsaw suggested Hood's gang go after Punisher.



> [*]Magneto will be appearing soon in Uncanny



Dammit Mags, don't make me buy Uncanny. 



> [*]Daken might upgrade to Adamantium claws




this idea = shit. Daken already has pseudo-psychic powers. He doesn't need adamantium too.  Bone claws rule.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Yay, all new type of suck for Uncanny.



 **


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Hickman interview about DR: FF





> I'll still be ignoring F4, so don't care


Hickman is awesome 


> he's pretty cool guy





> Do I care or do I not?


probably not





> this idea = shit. Daken already has pseudo-psychic powers. He doesn't need adamantium too.  Bone claws rule.


sorta makes sense, since Osborn wants people to think this is the real wolverine


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 6, 2009)

I hate Daken, but that picture is actually good IMO.  I don't think he should get adamantium either.  We already have enough metal laced individuals with claws stabbing people.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2009)

Wait, what? People are supposed to think that's the real Ms Marvel, Wolverine, Spider-Man, Hawkeye up there?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

*McCann described "Dark Reign" as not so much an event as something that is happening in the Marvel Universe. *

I know... context.  But I don't fucking care.

*Has Osborn officially given up his Spider-Man obsession? Several panelists: "No!"*

Of course not.  It's just being saved until people get tired of Dark Reign...oh...wait.


UFF cover art for 616 FF?

 I want that cover art sans the hood.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

> UFF cover art for 616 FF


That's how Ferry always draws


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> That's how Ferry always draws



Oh...well...explain THIS one then.


I think I want.

*"When we produce books that aren't part of an event, there's a significant drop-off," Quesada added. "You vote with your dollars.... We try to give you the stuff you want to read. When it's not successful, we stop publishing."* 
You SEE people?  STOP BUYING RULK  STOP BUYING EVENTS!  HE'S TELLING YOU THE SECRET!

*- What's going on with Dormammu and the Hood? Bendis: New Avengers #51 through #55 is the search for the new Sorcerer Supreme now that it's not Dr. Strange. *
This was ...not an answer, merely a plug that doesn't even confirm the  answer is in the book, right?  I'm not just being too cynical am I?  See, I would be accpeting of that as an answer but I have this thing called a memory, faulty as it is.  And my memory tells me that whenever people plug books, it's not nearly as grandoise as promised.
*
- Will there be a Pulse or Frontline for Dark Reign? Isn't the press interested in this? Quesada: The prior events were so huge that we needed a ground level view in a special series. This is not that kind of thing so it's not necessary to have a series from that point of view. Brevoort: You'll see some of that in Amazing Spider-Man. Remender: And also in The Punisher. *
Translation; The masses are too stupid to realize when the villians are running the country into the ground on purpose as opposed to flawed heroes making mistakes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

lolz It looks like Pepper got caught. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

ok so after the Tbolts/Deadpool crossover there will be a 3 issue arc where Deadpool is hunted down by Bullseye/Hawkeye and then Way is moving onto a new arc


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

you know I wouldn't be at all surprised if it gets revealed that norman was working with the skrulls then backstabbed them to take the top job


----------



## shit (Feb 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>



he maeks packs wif demons and doesn't afraid of anything 

/sarcasm


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Oh...well...explain THIS one then.



here



those are the "Dark Young Avengers"


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2009)

> That is, the Melter (who's got the vaguely useless organic power to melt anything, and is trying to figure out a way to make it work for him, while trying to stay in charge of the group, and in issue one stumbles into doing something hideous); the Enchantress (his sometime girlfriend, who insists she's from Asgard, but can't quite get the speech habits right, and is dangerously random); the Executioner (an organised and ruthless urban vigilante, who kills criminal scum, and what's the difference between him and the Punisher, exactly? No, go on, what?); Big Zero (who can grow to giant size, or shrink to microscopic, she's a white power skinhead who's organising a rebellion against the US Federal government from the Microverse); Coat of Arms (an accomplished artist whose subject is super heroes, she put the Melter in charge, and organises the team into 'scenes' like foiling a bank raid or fighting another super hero team) and Egghead (their terrifyingly cracked android).



wat



> Big Zero (who can grow to giant size, or shrink to microscopic, she's a white power skinhead who's organising a rebellion against the US Federal government from the Microverse);



no, srsly

wat


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya know what Marvel really needs to do?

'Dark Runaways'

Children of good guys turn evil. :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

young avengers are back on?:amazed

When? WHEN?
Be still my restless heart!




Sylar said:


> Ya know what Marvel really needs to do?
> 
> 'Dark Runaways'
> 
> Children of good guys turn evil. :ho



That would actually be a mindblowing concept for the heroes point of view.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ya know what Marvel really needs to do?
> 
> 'Dark Runaways'
> 
> Children of good guys turn evil. :ho



I say fuck yes to this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2009)

Runaways being involved I approve, evil Runaways I do not. 

... Why exactly has Namor sprung back to being evil again? Considering he's been good most hardcore defender for quite a while now...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

A; Yeh, I was actually hoping this was disillusioned kids of heroes that turned rogue and are 'villians' who just gave up on the system. I was too smart, but I still like how this is sounding.....too bad marvel is going to make it suck like all young team books start out.

Then when they finally get in the groove of it being good, marvel's gonna rename it or just nix it altogether. I miss my New X Men.

"These are teen heroes on the run from the establishment, trying to get by, based in their invisible mansion in Central Park. Eli absolutely hates that they've taken the YA name, and feels kind of hypocritical about that at the same time. So he's going to give this worrying mixture of error, bigotry and hope a chance. But this really isn't going to go well."

See there's a chance for it to be good.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

They have a neo-nazi size-changer pym 
Ha, I'dd like to see her trying to be a dick around Wiccan or Xavin
Also, an invisible mansion in central park? Really? At least Runaways lived in a hole in LA, or YA lived.. in NY too, but nowhere specifically.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 8, 2009)

what are some of the issues that I should read after the skrull invasion so i can catch up to whats going on in the marvel universe


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

... Anything with avengers on it and runaways. And uncanny x-men, x-force, x-factor without turtle man and Cable, if you care about mutants.
Deadpool for teh lulz, She-Hulk if you're a fan, Hercules because I said so. TBolts isn't a "must" but it is worthy. Even though teams of villans pretending o be good guys is something you don't have in shortage after SI.


Space stuff, anything with war of kings on it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> ... Anything with *avengers* on it and runaways. And uncanny x-men, x-force, x-factor without turtle man and Cable, if you care about mutants.
> *Deadpool* for teh lulz, She-Hulk if you're a fan, Hercules because I said so. *TBolts* isn't a "must" but it is worthy. Even though teams of villans pretending o be good guys is something you don't have in shortage after SI.
> 
> 
> Space stuff, anything with war of kings on it.



^This

Plus the new Punisher series for ass kickin' made be Frank

the Secret Warriors for Mr Badass nick Fury

the Agents of Atlas for a fuckin' gorilla wielding machineguns a very well written team book

and if you like her

Ms Marvel

because.... well.... she's a hottie 


------------------

Edit: The X-Books (not counting "uncanny") are awesome but atm not so important for the Dark Reign "event".


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> what are some of the issues that I should read after the skrull invasion so i can catch up to whats going on in the marvel universe



if you're just looking for the status quo, read Avengers, everything else is extra credit


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

> ... Why exactly has Namor sprung back to being evil again?


He's not evil at all, he just recognizes that with Atlantis destroyed it would be beneficial to be on Norman's side.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2009)

I really hope we get to see Captain America's reaction to Namor being on Norman's side.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

not well.


also the Dark Reign arc of ASM will be written by Joe Kelly and will be entitled "American Son" and will center on Harry Osborn.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2009)

Atlantis was destroyed? By Who? how?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

> Atlantis was destroyed?


in the "Sub-Mariner: Revolution" miniseries that showed the consequences of Namor's actions in Civil War





> By Who?


Nitro





> how?


Namor evacuated the city, then allowed him to blow up.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 9, 2009)

Which incidentally got Nitro to Latveria so Penance could attack him and then torture him into a catatonic state.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

The Atlantean people are now scattered throughout the planet and pretending to be humans until one day Namor will call on them to reform.

But Norman found out and it's basically "I'll ignore them all if you do stuff for me"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

heh, so the Hood mini will be by the guy who writes Agents of Atlas, and it will be pencilled by the guy who did the original Hood mini with BKV

I might give this a half shot


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2009)

I will probably read it, but i'm looking forward to the (seemingly) inevitable meeting between Frank Castle and the Hood.

Shoot him in the face Frank


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2009)

I remember seeing this one before. What issue is it from?

You just _have_ to love the reaction of everyone in that room, Norman takes insanity to a whole new level


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2009)

New Avengers #50 Preview


look at bottom Image, find Wolverine proceed to laugh ass off


Dark Avengers #2



Why can't marvel just be happy with Books of Doom as the good Doctor's origin and leave it at that


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2009)

> Why can't marvel just be happy with Books of Doom as the good Doctor's origin and leave it at that


Brubaker left the absolute biggest origin back door retcon ever and Marvel feels like they *have* to use it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #595
> Written by JOE KELLY
> Pencils & Cover by PHIL JIMENEZ
> Variant Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...








> *DARK AVENGERS #5
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE DEODATO
> Young Guns Variant Cover by KHOI PHAM*
> ...









> *MIGHTY AVENGERS #25
> Written by DAN SLOTT
> Pencils by STEPHEN SEGOVIA
> Cover by KHOI PHAM*
> ...








> *NEW AVENGERS #53
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by BILLY TAN & CHRIS BACHALO
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> ...








> *SECRET WARRIORS #4
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS & JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG*
> ...









> *DARK REIGN: FANTASTIC FOUR #3 (of 5)
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by SEAN CHEN
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY*
> ...










> *DARK REIGN: YOUNG AVENGERS #1 (of 5)
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Pencils and Cover by MARK BROOKS*
> The Melter; The Executioner; The Enchantress; Egghead; Big Zero and Coat of Arms: they call themselves the Young Avengers, teenage rebels, on the run from the authorities, hated and feared by a world they've sworn to protect. Their interests include interspecies romance, modern art and bloody murder. Everything is permitted, and so are they. Until they meet the original Young Avengers. And then their grey areas will come home to roost.
> 32 PGS./Rated T+...$3.99










> *DARK REIGN: THE HOOD #1 (of 5)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by KYLE HOTZ
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

> But why would HANK PYM want to rip off MR. FANTASTIC?



Hold it in hammer, you're stronger than that, remember, it is beneath you :swear


Also, yay for young avengers, in all of their incarnations.


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2009)

MA cover is as hideous as the concept of that book.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

yes, but it has ya and Hercules.
First mistake and I axe  them.


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2009)

Prepare thy axe. I mean, all the win that is Herc is bound to be neutralized by the fail that is Pym and Reed.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

well, at least hulk and sw aren't there


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

No Marvel....don't do it.  Don't ruin Herc.  Don't ruin Cho.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 17, 2009)

mow said:


> Prepare thy axe. I mean, all the win that is Herc is bound to be neutralized by the fail that is Pym and Reed.



Really its Reed and Pym you're worried about and not USAgent?

Cmon how retarded is it that he's an Avenger?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 17, 2009)

That's not as bad as making Pym the leader of the Mighty Avengers.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

hank pym, the wasp


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

Now, if only Mr. Fantastic stops acting like a dick. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sentry's crazy :amazed


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

what did he do now?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark Avengers is


----------



## Slice (Feb 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Sentry's crazy :amazed





Banhammer said:


> what did he do now?



I think it could have something to do with this:



Did not enjoy Dark Avengers this much, Sentrys dumb, Morgana is bitchy and i prefer Doom winning his fights.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2009)

Is it just me, or are the Dark Avengers about to get their very own Scarlet Witch?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

Eh. Why not?

One crazy magic user, coming right up.


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark Avengers is pretty fun.

I thought Ares and Sentry glaring at Norman when he was debating them going after Stark was pretty sweet. I had to go "d'awwwwww, they still like him."


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 19, 2009)

It looks like Bullseye doesn't even have a face in that panel


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark Avengers is pretty neat, definitely more than I expected


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 19, 2009)

I mostly ask this because of how the Iron Patriot armor was depicted in Thor 600:

Did I miss Norman Osborn injecting himself with a successful dose of Extremis at some point? Because that is the Extremis armor he's using, right? Dark Avengers 2 even has the levitation of armor parts bit in it.


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2009)

Um, no actually, Stark's going through a big thing now to keep Extremis and other stuff away from Norman.

He must have some Oscorp equivalent somehow.
I'm actually surprised he didn't build a glider for the thing, lolz.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark Avengers wasn't bad.......for a Morgan le Fay story. Hopefully Doom gets back up, cause hes been getting his ass kicked lately.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 19, 2009)

You know, come to think of it, isn't this the first real effective Sentry we've seen? Since he dealt with Carnage and the Collective. Of all the people to use Sentry properly, figures it would Norman Osborn. 

Additionally: Doom better step up his game. He's just been swatted around of late.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2009)

^Sentry...effective?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

well Sentry did beat up Dr. Doom and rip off his mask.

but I gotta side with rocklee.  Morgaine LeFey sucks, Marvel version sucks, DC version sucks, arthurian legend version sucks,

only time I'm happy for a LeFay arc is in DC because there's a slight chance Etrigan might show up, and Etrigan is fucking awesome.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> ^Sentry...effective?


I know. Oxymoron, innit?



Kilowog said:


> well Sentry did beat up Dr. Doom and rip off his mask.
> 
> but I gotta side with rocklee.  Morgaine LeFey sucks, Marvel version sucks, DC version sucks, *arthurian legend version sucks,*
> 
> only time I'm happy for a LeFay arc is in DC because there's a slight chance Etrigan might show up, and Etrigan is fucking awesome.


Nothing wrong with the Arthurian Legend Morgana le Fey. 

Otherwise, you're spot on.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well Sentry did beat up Dr. Doom and rip off his mask.



Who hasn't beat down Doom lately? Sentry. Bunch of bums from alternate Earth in Millar's F4 run. Morgan le Fay. Even Mjolnir shitted on him before Civil War.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

yes but none of them ripped his mask off


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2009)

Sentry also was effective against Hulk in WWH #5. Normally i dont like the Sentry that much but those panels were pretty epic.

Its a shame that they arent able to use him properly, when he was introduced in NA in the Raft i thought this guy had potential....


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know if 5 issues of sitting down counts as being effective. Even if it did precede one issue of fighting to a standstill. Besides, he ended WWH with the seeds of a God Complex planted. What the frack happened to that?

...You know what? I wonder if Sentry on the Dark Avengers means the Void is going to become a "good guy". He is supposed to do the exact opposite of Sentry, right?


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just talking about the actual fight in issue 5.

And no, the Sentry still believes he is there to help and save people and until now he did not do anything against this. So the Void would still be a major threat to anyone.

(Oh i would love to see the Void rise again and how Osbourne would deal with that)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2009)

it probably allready has. Remember his "little friend" at the evil illuminati meeting?


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 20, 2009)

Sentry was pretty epic in "Don't hold back mode"


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> it probably allready has. Remember his "little friend" at the evil illuminati meeting?



So it was the Void that Norman had in the shadows? Hmmm...I thought it was Jeph Loeb.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

Void's back now? And not killing people?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

> Besides, he ended WWH with the seeds of a God Complex planted. What the frack happened to that?


that's why he went straight for the decapitation


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont think that was the Void, IMO it was either the Sentry or Ares.

I doubt that the Void would agree to work for Osbourne


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 20, 2009)

Im calling the void finds Luke Cage and become the New Avengers ace in the hole for when they have to go up against Normie.


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2009)

Ares? that hack sack couldn't scare a fly. Marvel's version of The God of War is shite. Nothing in comparison to DC's. All he has done since he joined the Mighty (aka Lame ass) Avengers is rumble. Namor could take him on, hell even Emma could. Hardly the guy to frighten any of the Cabal. Same goes to sentry, Emma could sort him out easily. unless he was wearing Magneto's helmet or something

god i wish this Void/Sentry plotline dies out. It's been nothing but sheer disappointment since it's incarnation. It couldve been an incredibly interesting re telling of the "superman" mythos, but it's just lame thro and thro. Makes no sense whatsoever to have someone with that much power waltzing around in Manhattan. Send him to space and have him stalemate Big G or some other "feat" crap, as long as it's done off panel.

so much wasted story telling potential. i loathe when this happens, and marvel has such a knack for it


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> New Avengers #50 Preview
> 
> 
> look at bottom Image, find Wolverine proceed to laugh ass off



I don't understand who boner wolverine made it to the copier


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

mow said:


> so much wasted story telling potential. i loathe when this happens, and marvel has such a knack for it


 
I'm really confused why Marvel doesn't have Sentry just go off and be his own thing.  I mean really, noone can tame him unless they mindfuck him.  He knows that, void knows that.  Why not just go off and be a hero.  Be a vigilante.  But for big guns.  Oh snap, suddenly villians don't have something they've under lock and key.

And what the fuck is up with his wife.  Who is she, how does she even deal with Bob.  I don't want Marvel to let such potential slowly die away.  Kill that shit with fire and salt its gravestone.  *blink*  Oh hey, that was nerd rage.  Anyways, how is it noone at marvel can use Sentry in a cool way?  Are we just oversimplifying something I just don't see?


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2009)

marvel is being marvel. great potential, excptional concepts, horrific excution. they oughta make their slogan: "Marvel , we aim to disappoint 	"


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2009)

I recommend the third issue of "The Sentry." You can tell from one inexplicable splash page in the middle of mindless cheese that they are actually building up to something grandious with him.

For Godsakes don't get the whole series, don't get me wrong. But that one page gave me hope for him. If I had the resources and/or nerd skillz to show you that page, I would. I think it should be a topic here. I've tried to explain this before, but as usual I fail. Someone help me if you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> it probably allready has. Remember his "little friend" at the evil illuminati meeting?



Oh shit, I completely forgot about that guy. It doesn't make any sense right now, but it could be the Void. It can't be the Sentry or Ares for the same reason Mow said.

Or maybe the Red Hulk...


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Or maybe the Red Hulk...



No matter how good Dark Reign was before that reveal, it would all be complete shit after that. Loeb shit.  The worst kinda shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> I dont think that was the Void, IMO it was either the Sentry or Ares.
> 
> I doubt that the Void would agree to work for Osbourne



No, it has to be someone who's a surprise, otherwise why bother hiding him at all? 

As an aside, I kind of like the idea of potentially turning Sentry in a sort of villain. He'd probably work better like that than he ever has as a hero- a hero who went crazy and became a bad guy, essentially.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

A big event about the Sentry?

Do we really want to suffer through that?


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> No, it has to be someone who's a surprise, otherwise why bother hiding him at all?
> 
> As an aside, I kind of like the idea of potentially turning Sentry in a sort of villain. He'd probably work better like that than he ever has as a hero- a hero who went crazy and became a bad guy, essentially.



even then the concept topples on it's self. The man stalemates galactus, putting him well above all the heartless and into the realms of Celestials. If he gets over his Void fears and becomes a villain, who can possibly stop him?

the character's existence makes no sense, or at the very least, the enormous power he was given (paired with what is possibly the worst origin ever). And everytime Marvel tries to pen him they end up digging them self a ditch

think of it this way; Sentry in MU, for all intent and purpose, is the equivalent of Saint of All Killers in the Preacher universe. A Deus Ex Machina, but where Sentry fails miserably, SoK actually changes the concept of DEM on top of itself and makes it work.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A big event about the Sentry?
> 
> Do we really want to suffer through that?


did I say event?

But yes, sentry is stupidly powerful, which is why he needs to be killed off or turned into a one-time big avengers villain and then killed off <.<


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2009)

A superhero that is nearly all powerful, rivaled by no one in the world in terms of strength, raw power and speed.

But on the downside having to deal with major mental problems that always keep him down and a split personality that at any given time could singlehandedly turn the world we know into utter chaos.





I think it sounds promising, but what they gave us was the Sentry....

If he had gotten an extremely well written origins story and an interesting mini series revolving around his mental state and problems as a (super)human that is extremely flawed it could have been great.


They ended up giving us an "zomfg all powerful character" origin and then tuned him down in making him sick AND stupid. There goes great potential.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

Sentry needs to be given the standard Brand treatmant and be a badass somewhere else.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

A good, competent writer will do.

But who?


----------



## mow (Feb 22, 2009)

Diggle would kick serious ass if given the sentry.

Morrison will own it, own. no way he would pick it up, but man, he'd so own in.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd love to see Sentry take on a threat his own level or beyond his level (like Surfer or Thanos)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

> A good, competent writer will do.
> 
> But who?


indeed.

Supreme was once as fucking bad a Superman rip-off as Sentry but then Alan fucking Moore came along and made him epic in his own right.


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> indeed.
> 
> Supreme was once as fucking bad a Superman rip-off as Sentry but then Alan fucking Moore came along and made him epic in his own right.



The problem with Alan Moore's run on Supreme and Sentry is that it was all meta-textual; examining the evolution of the Superman archetype in a literal fashion. It's great... but it's not something that works for Sentry.

What Sentry needs to do is to take a leave of absence and join the cosmic Marvel universe; he's far better suited for it, and it'd keep him from being a problem with Marvel NYC Events.


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2009)

I really fuckin hope that the next cosmic event involves the coming of the 5th Celestial Host. No better way to involve the sentry in a cosmic event where he can go all out than that


i want my bloody Celestials marvel!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

A character like Sentry could only work as a focal point of a storytelling universe.  Notice that Superman more often than not is the one who 'steps up' or moves to deal with a problem?  That's because with all those tools, a character needs to do something.

Be it acting out a la superman or acting out a la SBP, they are never  Trapped by themselves.  Atleast not in the extroverted sense.  Even Dr. Manhattan, who has most of his story told 'in his head', he's constantly trying to figure out what to do.

Where Sentry fails is that he has all of these tools, but due to the whole void thing, he's too much in his head to do anything and he is never written as effectively trying to work his issues out, so we don't get development from that angle either.

What we have here is a Superman who never had a Pa Kent.  But I mean that in the wierd ass metaphysical Grant Morrison Alan Moore way.


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2009)

I remember suggesting Sentry go to space months ago. I'm so ahead of the times.


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 23, 2009)

That's not a bad way of putting it. The problem is that Marvel can't deal with the idea that if Sentry was a moderately stable person, he still wouldn't fix all the problems in the world instantly. People have this problem with Superman ("Why doesn't he fix everything because he's so powerful?"), and don't realize that Superman doesn't want to be a benevolent fascist dictator; that he'll let things happen because he can only do so much before he impedes progress rather than helping it. That's the hardest part about being Superman; not being able to save everyone.

Along with this is the Patented Marvel Character Flaw©: you can't have a Marvel character who doesn't have some sort of crippling personal flaw. So they take away Superman's power of will and give him doubt. The problem with this is that everyone sees this as the easy way to slow him down, and won't hesitate to use it.

So a combination of "We don't know how to handle it" and "All good characters are flawed" makes him a failure.

This is why they need to reset him in the cosmic universe. You can give him back some willpower, but give him a new mission; Earth is small, and the universe is big. He's a whale in a fishbowl, so he leaves Earth on long sojourns, stopping cosmic crises and coming back every now and then to see his wife and friends.


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> That's not a bad way of putting it. The problem is that Marvel can't deal with the idea that if Sentry was a moderately stable person, he still wouldn't fix all the problems in the world instantly. People have this problem with Superman ("Why doesn't he fix everything because he's so powerful?"), and don't realize that Superman doesn't want to be a benevolent fascist dictator; that he'll let things happen because he can only do so much before he impedes progress rather than helping it. That's the hardest part about being Superman; not being able to save everyone.
> 
> Along with this is the Patented Marvel Character Flaw?: you can't have a Marvel character who doesn't have some sort of crippling personal flaw. So they take away Superman's power of will and give him doubt. The problem with this is that everyone sees this as the easy way to slow him down, and won't hesitate to use it.
> 
> ...



That would kinda turn him into a Nova rip off tho.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> That would kinda turn him into a Nova rip off tho.


 
The power of a million exploding suns cannot be held by one person.  We need a corps to save the cosmos.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> The power of a million exploding suns cannot be held by one person.  We need a corps to save the cosmos.



"Robert Reynolds of sector 2814 you have the ability to instill great doubt, welcome to the Sentry corps"


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

In brightest day
in darkest void
Try to run far away
All real action do avoid.
Those who worship evil's might
Unless they're shapeshifters, mind readers, illusion casters or the Goddamned Moonight
Beware my power
*skrull shows up*
Boby's fright


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Elaborate on how the mostly humanoid faux batman (moon knight)defeated sentr...you know what...don't.  I can hypothesize


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing, I imagined it. Came to me in a spirit walk across dimensions. God I hate dimensions crap.

It has nothing to do with Jeph Loeb.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL...Spiderman wins the quote of the day: "You've had sex?"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't believe he isn't more pissed about this. The fact that the green goblin is in charge of the world isn't something you just chuckle at...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I can't believe he isn't more pissed about this. The fact that the green goblin is in charge of the world isn't something you just chuckle at...



If I think like Bendis, he's covering it up with humour or not thinking about.

. . .

Did I just think like BENDIS?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2009)

CBG spends next few days curled up in a corner muttering about Skrulls...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If I think like Bendis, he's covering it up with humour or not thinking about.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Did I just think like BENDIS?


And now you're going to go to hell.


rocklee0036 said:


> LOL...Spiderman wins the quote of the day: "You've had sex?"



Big whoop? No really, is this something hard to stop by? Doesen't he have like, a paraplegic girlfriend and an ex-wife with green hair?


lol


X-Wife.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And now you're going to go to hell.
> 
> 
> Big whoop? No really, is this something hard to stop by? Doesen't he have like, a paraplegic girlfriend and an ex-wife with green hair?
> ...



It's Spider-Man. Clearly he was displaying his well documented sense of humor. 

And I don't see how Peter would know such things anyway. He does maintain a certain view on Wolverine that would justify such a question.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 27, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> It's Spider-Man. Clearly he was displaying his well documented sense of humor.
> 
> And I don't see how Peter would know such things anyway. He does maintain a certain view on Wolverine that would justify such a question.



Its like what Ares said to Daken when he found out that Wolverine was his father.  "Can't image a woman would let that ferret climb on top of..."


----------



## Quasar (Feb 27, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Its like what Ares said to Daken when he found out that Wolverine was his father.  "Can't image a woman would let that ferret climb on top of..."



Its funny but Wolverine bags the most females out of all of them.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

doble doses of Jonathan Hickman goodness




also a dash of awesome for good measure


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

". . . Skrulls. Skrulls. . ."


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

so the upcoming Agents of Atlas arc will be about the New Avengers royally fucking up the Agent's perfect plan for bringing down Norman Osborn, thus allowing the Dark Reign to continue.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

this seems to be made of win and awesome


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I don't know how to feel about that pic. On one hand, I hate the fact that Norman Osborn is now the new Nick Fury.On the other hand, I hate the character that is Cyclops with a passion. If they showed a picture with Norman blowing a hole through Scott's abdomen while getting his head knocked off with an optic blast I'd be fapping right now.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

ya know, I'm kinda warming up to Mighty.  it feels like an old school Avengers book from back before Bendis took over, could be a lot better though.


also

Joe Casey is awesome


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope he takes off his bloody gloves before he eats his bagels. Otherwise that'd just be nasty.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

.





> In the current Marvel Universe, super-villains are trying to go respectable. They're trying to be heroes. They're trying to be bureaucrats. It makes me f**king sick. I wanted to bring out a super-villain that doesn't want to be anything but a super-villain, that wants nothing more than to ignore the rules, to be the personification of chaos and to f**k s**t up. To coin a term, a postmarvel villain, so to speak.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2009)

That just sounds sick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Kefka. . . KEFKA.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2009)

^how dare you give me hope about BND.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't see that happening.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)

me either, but I can dream can't I?

Spidey is Norman's greatest enemy, even with all his power he is still obsessed with the little nutball, so him taking him down would be the perfect way to end the Dark Reign.

also 128% of ALL "deal with the devil" plotlines end with the hero winning in the end and defeating the devil with his heroism, which is NOT how OMD ended at all, so this would be the perfect payoff.

but alas there is a reason its called "pointless optimism"


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2009)

I would love it... but then again its not going to happen


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2009)

> I think it was Snell who said it best over at his blog Slay, Monstrobot of the Deep that it seems like they don't even care what's done with any of the characters at all. I mean, Norman Osborn has the Mac Gargan Venom masquerade as Spider-Man as a member of the Dark Avengers, a government run and sanctioned superteam. Okay, neat little twist, but isn't Spider-Man a wanted fugitive over in his own books as the 'Spider-tracer Killer?' So did Norman do Spidey a favor? Absolved him of all wrongdoing so his evil doppleganger can pose as a government hero? Is this the Marvel equivalent of the Chewbacca Defense?



i was just about to point that out


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2009)

No, actually, it's the spartacus defense.
As shown by matt murdock.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Secret Warriors - fucking awesome, Strucker really feels like a challening and awesome villain

Agents of Atlas - pretty darn good.  great melding of the two timelines and character work.

Fantastic Four - a damn good first issue, Hickman has a strong feel for writting the FF.  Has a lot of potential.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Fantastic Four - a damn good first issue, Hickman has a strong feel for writting the FF.  Has a lot of potential.



Ha, he was at my LCS today.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #11 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2009)

seriously why is no one gushing over SW?  I mean Von Strucker uses the fucking Satan Claw


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2009)

SW is excellent, I'm definitely following it. I just didn't have anything to say about it I guess.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2009)

Satan Claw?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Is that what that was?  I thought that was just a transmitter of his pimp.  Gotta admit, though.  What they did with Hydra was brilliant and I totally accept it.  Just gotta wonder where they are going with this?

I mean, they're obviously going against Fury but both are starting kind of blind aren't they?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Satan Claw?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2009)

I dislike Hydra because of the way they just keep vaporizing fodder. Fifteen thousand people died off panel, because strucker didn't give a shit, and they just snap their fingers and fifteen thousand more rush to be mindless soulles minions to him..

The fodder just keeps coming at numbers that make very little sense. Is really no one going to miss hundreds of thousands of people? Or not notice them as they're all dressed the same?

It's the single complaint I have about. Everything else is top notch, Phobos for president.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 7, 2009)

^ Dude. Look at funamentalist terrorsts. The middle east is rife with people who are willing to die for a cause, and people on the top willing to let them.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2009)

How many middle easterns have you seen in Hydra?

And granted, there are many of these extremists, but there aren't hordes after hordes of them, specially those who would join the green peace army and could be quietly stowed away for a place where dozens of thousands of people all wearing the same jumpsuit could be stored.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 8, 2009)

Well a lot of them are like Bob and only in it for the dental plan.


----------



## Slice (Mar 8, 2009)

I FINALLY got to read the new Deadpool, poor guy, how can he expect to beat the TBolts without his brain helping him? 

Cant wait to see the next issue!

Also: Hydra... always impressive how they get these amounts of fodder running around doing their stuff, but hey thats why its called fiction


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2009)

Hickman says he has a concrete plan to make Secret Warriors last 60 issues as long as he doesn't get forced to make any crossovers.


----------



## mow (Mar 8, 2009)

Im happy for 2 reasons;

1) hickman is kick unparalled amounts of ass with SW and FF.
2) dark reign is gonna last for 2 years+ (?)


----------



## shit (Mar 8, 2009)

the end of SW
This could take awhile. The teenage crew looks severely outclassed here.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

mow said:


> 2) dark reign is gonna last for *2 years+* (?)



You really think Marvel will have no big event by then?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2009)

well DR is one large event if you think about it.

but I'm guessing that the eventual complete downfall of Osborn might take the form of a crossover.

also Bendis confirmed that the "Dark Avengers" book will outlast Dark Reign


----------



## Slice (Mar 8, 2009)

mow said:


> 2) dark reign is gonna last for 2 years+ (?)



And here is was hoping that in 3 months from now it would end with Deadpool putting a bullet in Normies head.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 8, 2009)

Secret Warriors #2 makes me go HAIL HYDRA!!


----------



## londonmoon (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont know why norman over puple man....crazy


----------



## Sylar (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah real crazy. Wait what?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2009)

actually, purple man would be insanely better for all of you who read marvel 1602


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2009)

I like it how the big changes in the status quo are not build ups as much as they are things that happen in the last five minutes of the crossover.
Cap america dying.
norman osborn rising
mutants gone
world war hulk had...
Wait, what was the point of WWH?
anyway, Osborn loosing power will be something tipipical like an old tape of something nasty he said or did against the american people, that was allready old when the ppenguin did it in his batman movie.

Also, lol, Deadpool
All Your Bases are Belong To Us.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 8, 2009)

I just realized something about WWH...

What happened to the Hulk's Warbound? After WWH I completely lost track of them. Are they all dead? Stranded on Earth/ Left to find another planet?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 8, 2009)

Osborne's playing the media to make it seem like he was a hero was a heavy focus of the Thunderbolt's series from the end of Civil War.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You really think Marvel will have no big event by then?



Civil War was a while ago now. I could see Dark Reign lasting 2 years, easy.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Civil War was a while ago now. I could see Dark Reign lasting 2 years, easy.


That doesn't mean there'll be no event. It just means there will be another World War Hulk. No last repurcussions, and status quo won't change.

Wait. Isn't this year's summer event War of Kings? So it won't be another WWH.


----------



## Slice (Mar 9, 2009)

War of Kings is more like a "mini event" to me (at least in Marvel standards).

But those are usally the best (and of course least expensive) so i'm fine with that 



Banhammer said:


> Wait, what was the point of WWH?



Shiny pictures of Hulk smashing? And for once Sentry beeing useful.



Banhammer said:


> Also, lol, Deadpool
> All Your Bases are Belong To Us.



All our bases will belog to him when he's finished


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

wait Morlun is back ... _in Black Panther of all things?_

*WHAT. THE. HELL?*


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2009)

BP makes me weep. He has ceased to be relevant in any shape or form since his karate kid headlock. I had hoped that kick ass min during SI would breathe  a breath of fresh air into the character, but so much for that.

I shall have comfort with FF being actually decent for a change (it hasnt been remotely decent since Ellis penned UFF, and that kick ass 1234 min by Morrsion, thanks again Kilowog) Fury and Castle tho. 

ooooh, Fury and Castle


----------



## Sylar (Mar 10, 2009)

The entire Black Panther franchise has just become complete crap. Its bad enough they ruined Storm just so they could have a mainstream 'black' couple. But then you have things like Black Panther being a better fighter than Captain America and then his freaking whores can apparently get the better of Dr. Doom. Its gotten too damn ridiculous.


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought about picking up BP issue 2 because of Doom, then i saw the ugly cover, and got Daredevil instead (because that one had an awesome cover). I must say, i choose wisely.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 10, 2009)

Sylar said:


> The entire Black Panther franchise has just become complete crap. Its bad enough they ruined Storm just so they could have a mainstream 'black' couple. But then you have things like Black Panther being a better fighter than Captain America and then his freaking whores can apparently get the better of Dr. Doom. Its gotten too damn ridiculous.



HUDLINNNNNNN!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

I think Tony's email is part of a viral campaign or something.  I sent a message to it and did not get a "does not exist" notice.

I tried to log in with the given password (in both lower and uppercase) but it didn't work though.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

Hickman interview


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

new Punisher was pretty neat.


----------



## Slice (Mar 19, 2009)

Half of Dark Avengers wasting on a whining Sentry. 

Second half was decent, i just love to see them get owned by Morgana


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 19, 2009)

It's just enough to get you anticipating the next issue.


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2009)

argh! Confirm my Void theory, Dark Avengers!!! You know you wanna!!!


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 19, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> argh! Confirm my Void theory, Dark Avengers!!! You know you wanna!!!



What _is_ your Void theory?

@Dark Avengers: This is one of those times where I want to wipe the idea of time travel from every human mind.


----------



## Slice (Mar 19, 2009)

If i remember correctly it is that Norman has found a way to control the Void thus explaining the shadowy figure standing outside when the cabal was meeting in the Dark Reign special.



Kilowog said:


> new Punisher was pretty neat.



It was, with a decent script even the Hood can be a badass villain.


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> If i remember correctly it is that Norman has found a way to control the Void thus explaining the shadowy figure standing outside when the cabal was meeting in the Dark Reign special.



yes                          .


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

you remember how I emailed the email from the new Iron Man, I finally got a responce



			
				Sue Donym (calicomom63@gmail.com)  said:
			
		

> You've compromised the system-- we are all in danger now.  Osborn onto us.  Run.  Don't waste any time.  Take only what you can carry.  Run.  RUN.
> 
> 
> T


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2009)

Ur doin it rong


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2009)

Way to compromise the system!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Way to screw us, Poozer!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone here NOT like Hood?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

Dark Avengers continues to be pretty good.

it's like all the crap Bendis has been doing for the past few years has been one big smokescreen so he could surprise us with this.

Hell, I no longer feeling like vomited when I see Sentry.  hell I read all the words in the Norman/Bob scene and liked it

I'm scared 



> Anyone here NOT like Hood?


just about everyone, half of this thread has been bashing him.

though Jeff Parker is a phenomenal writer so I WILL give his Hood mini a chance, I mean he was able to write a good Sentry story, so I'm sure he'll write a good Hood story.


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2009)

In this new Punisher issue he was quite awesome, but normally i do not like the character. (Althought i never read a story that featured him as the main villain / protagonist only some new Avengers and stuff like that)


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2009)

I liked Hood in DD. He was just a crappy New Avengers baddy, especially considering his battles with them always went nowhere and just ended up filling up issues with no consequences.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

> I liked Hood in DD.


yeah Brubaker used him quite effectively and really did make him seem like the new "kingpin"

also he employed Turk, and that's fucking awesome


----------



## Sylar (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the Hood.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

I found this post on CBR



> This makes more sense than what the rest of the paranoid haters have been saying on this thread. I'm starting to believe in Osborn and so should you. That speech with Sentry really was something because you know what not a single person has tried to level with the Sentry like Norman has. Everyone acts afraid of him and insults him behind his back, calling him an "agoraphobic schizophrenic" has practically become a catch phrase. And these are mostly said by his teammates of all people. And Stark, well Stark treated him as nothing more than a weapon like some deranged Pokemon he could send into battle at his call. Now you may argue that Norm is doing the same but you know what he's at least talking to Bob like a friend and buying him cheeseburgers to go.
> 
> But in all seriousness the part he said about denying your humanity leaving you with a void makes more sense than anything else that anyone else has said to Sentry.
> 
> ...



I Believe in Norman Osborn


----------



## Quasar (Mar 21, 2009)

I Believe in Norman Osborn. I heard he's gonna be the top gun in New-York Marvel earth for a few years!!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

@ "Hawkeye" wanting to have a "private visit" with Elektra in the hospital


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2009)

I Believe in Norman Osborn.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

Speaking of believing in Norman Osborn (and not acknowledging it you fucking neo-cons) is anyone in the Universe reading Mighty Avengers?

It's like the book that was canceled after Dark Reign began, but somehow still exists.

I think it involves Pym Particles...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

it has Herc thus I feel I must read it.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it has Herc thus I feel I must read it.



this plus I like the artist, which actually I think was Herc's artist for a bit.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

Hank Pym: why should we let you be in charge Tony?  SW, WWH and SI were all your fault, why should be let you in charge?

Tony: because, *YOU'RE. HANK. PYM.*

Hank Pym: hey that's not a va-

*everyone ignores him*

Hank Pym: com'n you guys

Tony: listen Yellow Jacket, we don'y need someone with your issues messing things up.

Hank Pym: I'm not Yellow Jacket, I'M THE WASP

Tony: *. . .*



> I think was Herc's artist for a bit.


he did the "Against the World" arc


----------



## Sylar (Mar 22, 2009)

Basically Mighty has some magician guy trying to destroy the world or something so Wanda gathers up Herc, Pym, and some other guys to try and stop him.

And Pietro is trapped in a book. :seltzer:

So yeah...


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2009)

I read it for Wanda.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2009)

so Venom is getting his own mini entitled *The Sinister Spider-Man*


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so Venom is getting his own mini entitled *The Sinister Spider-Man*



Are you serious:?  Where did you read this?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 22, 2009)

If that's true...


----------



## Batman (Mar 22, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Basically Mighty has some magician guy trying to destroy the world or something so Wanda gathers up Herc, Pym, and some other guys to try and stop him.
> 
> And Pietro is trapped in a book. :seltzer:
> 
> So yeah...



Yeah, Might is really zzzz for me right now. Gave it up for the time being.

and lol at the sinister spiderman arc. How are they gonna swing that? Osborn gonna give them some time to their twosome?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I read it for Wanda.



I read for Wanda's powers, because they're a fucking bitch to place in tiers.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I read for Wanda's powers, because they're a fucking bitch to place in tiers.



Why is that? She is the most powerful person on Marvel Earth at the moment. Only Layla Miller (her creation?) can beat her.


----------



## Slice (Mar 22, 2009)

How could Layla beat her? By knowing what she is going to do next?

Wanda at her "House of M" level could just make her vanish, and make it as though she never existed.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2009)

> Where did you read this?


a Quesada interview


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2009)

Wanda created Layla's powers, didn't she? Layla's like reality's built in fail-safe switch.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2009)

Didn't Wanda technically create Layla herself?

anyways for those wondering if every DA would be getting a series?

Bullseye - Mini
Venom - mini
Daken - "Wolverine" retitled to "Dark Wolverine"
Moonstone - playing a major role in the Ms. Marvel title (taking over?)

Norman is in everything now.

no word on if Noh-Varr, Ares or Sentry are getting anything


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

> *DARK REIGN: ZODIAC #1 (of 3)
> Written by JOE CASEY
> Pencils and Cover by NATHAN FOX *
> Norman Osborn may be running the show, but not every super-villain is going to accept the new world order. But who -- or what -- is ZODIAC? In this dark, brooding tale that snakes through the underbelly of the modern Marvel Universe, the new breed of super-villain has finally arrived! The order of the day is "mischief for mischief's sake," and no one -- neither hero *nor* villain -- is safe!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99







> *AGENTS OF ATLAS #6
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU *
> ...







> *SECRET WARRIORS #5
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG *
> ...







> *DARK REIGN: YOUNG AVENGERS #2 (of 5)
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Pencils & Cover by MARK BROOKS *
> The Young Avengers vs. The Young Avengers. Guilt and
> ...








> *DARK REIGN: THE HOOD #2 (of 5)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by KYLE HOTZ
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC *
> ...








> *NEW AVENGERS #54
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by CHRIS BACHALO
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> ...








> *DARK AVENGERS #6
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE DEODATO
> Young Guns Variant by RAFA SANDOVAL
> ...








> *DARK REIGN: FANTASTIC FOUR #4 (of 5)
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by SEAN CHEN
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY *
> ...








> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #14
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Variant Cover by MARC SILVESTRI*
> ...


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2009)

God, looking @ Yu's cover makes me cringe. How can people be fine with his shit faces and have such an issue with Doug's?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2009)

mow said:


> God, looking @ Yu's cover makes me cringe. How can people be fine with his shit faces and have such an issue with Doug's?


I don't like Yu's work either 

Well, actually, I really like him on Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk. It works for those characters and the latest issue looked great, especially Hulk. But yeah, everything else he's done has been really cringe-worthy for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

As a person wit ha shakey moral core, I believe I have no qualms in believing in Norman Osborn.  Who actually erads DA for the bow slam pow, though?  It's all for the oh so groundbreaking dialogue.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 24, 2009)

Yu was brilliant on Secret invasion, though the colorist did a fantastic job with Yu's pencil work as well. He's come a hell of a long way from his days back on New Avengers. Though his chins still irk me a bit, he draws one heck of a Wolverine.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

honestly, my only big problem with Hood is how important he got so quickly without any real build up.

I mean I personally enjoyed BKV's mini, but then we don't see him for like 4 years and then he's practically founded the Secret Society of Super-Villains, is strong enough to take on Strange, and has taken over pretty much all of Fisk's power overnight and now he's in the same room as Doom and Namor.



but I will once again conceed I liked the way he was originally portrayed, as pretty much the Anti-Spider-Man, and Bru's take on him as the new Kingpin was tolerable. anyways I'll give Jeff Parker a shot, he's a FANTASTIC writer.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2009)

> and now he's in the same room as Doom and Namor.



Yeah, but he acts like such a noob tho. Pulling guns like he never heard of mutants before. He's pretty much Osborne's number two stooge (number one being Sentry of course), and he's little more than the big guy's dog. I predict that Hood will go down hard and fade back into obscurity before DR is over, and that's why no one's bothered to introduce him as anything more than a plot device.


----------



## Slice (Mar 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Yeah, but he acts like such a noob tho. Pulling guns like he never heard of mutants before.



Thats one of his problems, he had so little interaction with almost everyone else that i believe he really had no idea what (in this case) Emma is capable of.


On the other hand i really enjoyed his monologue in front of his employees in the latest Punisher issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

> And while Reed searches for the final answers that will get him home, Val and Franklin take on the head of H.A.M.M.E.R. himself, NORMAN OSBORN!



That makes it who?

Mrs Marvel, Deadpool, the Richard's Kids, Spider-Man, Hawkeye, etc, etc..


Everyone wants to be Frank Castle.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent. Mephisto's work is just beginning to be undone.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 25, 2009)

You can tell Bendis has been wanting to do that for awhile now.

Oh and Loki is such a devious bastard bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

I liked the "world hates a coward" quip. 
but what I disliked about BND wasn't the re-masking, it was the litteral irrelevance of the past twenty years of story and the assasination of Peter Parker's character.

Also, when are the dark young avengers coming out?



On another news, maybe Dark Runaways wouldn't be that great of an idea.
Imagine a full team made of little Robbie Riders...


----------



## Sylar (Mar 25, 2009)

A team of Richard Riders. 

Unless you meant Robert Rider in which case :killitwithfire

We need a :killitwithfire smiley.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, I haven't read Nova in months : /. I meant Robbie .


I think there's a keeleet with fire smilie, but it has sasuke on it


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

@ the entire 2nd half of New


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

I wish NA was like that all the time. It was'nt amazing, but it's so much better than the tiresome fight scenes where everyone sounds exactly the same.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

Deadpool's getting a girlfriend?  I support this.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

Deadpool and Siryn just got a whole lot more complicated.



TB was great by the way. It sometimes failed to capture deadpool, I felt, while at the same time, making perfect sense.


They just need to have deadpool entering full "Serious Buisness" Mode for this book to be complete.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

You're still on about DP/Siryn? I've been keeping up with comics for over a year now and haven't heard one even mention the other. It's over.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2009)

Juggalo's obvious a Marvel dupe, sent here to throw us off the trail.  After losing her baby, Siryn ain't staying with Madrox.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

stop exposing me, Agmaster


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 26, 2009)

Luke pissed that Jessica had a crush on Pete!!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2009)

hey did you checket out the new thunderballs already?
That guy writes deadpool way better than daniel way xD...

the ending was pure LULZ!

anyways was deadpool speaking with weasel or taskmaster?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

that wasn't pure lulz, it was pure silly.
Here I was thinking he had gone "Oh Shit, Serious Buisness" and he decides to go all "Saturday Morning Roarshac" in his most badass moment?


Meh. Didn't hate, didn't love it.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2009)

It had to be Taskmaster.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm thinking Taskmaster.

You know, it'd be funny if Norman hired Agent X against Deadpool.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm thinking Taskmaster.
> 
> You know, it'd be funny if Norman hired Agent X against Deadpool.



Isn't Agent X still to fat to walk?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2009)

Doesn't Agent X have that 'hunger' gene or whatever Hydra developed? So even if he GOT liposuction he'd just eat until he was that fat again.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Doesn't Agent X have that 'hunger' gene or whatever Hydra developed? So even if he GOT liposuction he'd just eat until he was that fat again.



This is pretty much how I would respond too.  He can't stop eating.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2009)

Sylar said:


> It had to be Taskmaster.



Check Ign


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2009)

He'll probably have dealt with it later.

Plus, Agent X in sumo threads = cosmic.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2009)

_I will not "fight" you, I will annihilate you_

Osborn = #1

also; DA:Elektra. thoughts? i personally loved it


----------



## Quasar (Mar 28, 2009)

I am 100% sure that Stonewall is Nick Fury's son.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2009)

mow said:


> _I will not "fight" you, I will annihilate you_
> 
> Osborn = #1
> 
> also; DA:Elektra. thoughts? i personally loved it



Yeah it was good. I didn't know what to expect, so I was definitely pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah same here. the part about "hawkeye" wanting to pay her a visit made me chuckle immensely.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2009)

Osborn looking at the entire pantheon of Greek gods and telling them in no uncertain terms that he would wipe them off the face of Earth if they fought was just another reason why him being in charge is the best thing ever.

Seriously who'd a thought him ruling the planet would be this awesome.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonder how long this will last though....a year, if even?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

well maybe they can set up Agent X with Stane tech, then he's be fucking unstopabble


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well maybe they can set up Agent X with Stane tech, then he's be fucking unstopabble



DO WANT!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2009)

I want Parker Robbins to die so much


----------



## Deviate (Mar 29, 2009)

*Preview for Iron Man 12*


*Spoiler*: __ 























"I've just received intelligence suggesting there's a skrull sleeper agent on board shoot it down." Osborn is one evil bastard.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2009)

Osborn


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 29, 2009)

i love the new avengers


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

mow said:


> _I will not "fight" you, I will annihilate you_
> 
> Osborn = #1
> 
> also; DA:Elektra. thoughts? i personally loved it



I liked it. I never knew that she was so bad ass


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2009)

I did >_>

Too bad she sucks in MUA.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2009)

> I liked it. I never knew that she was so bad ass


Read

Elektra: Assassin


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

Any on eelse happy that Spidey unmasked to the rest of the Avengers


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2009)

Personally? I couldn't give a rats ass what that hack sack character could ever do in that hack sack of a book.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah.... I can't find myself to really care what Spidey does anymore.

So far, I'm liking what Dark Reign has given us so far.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

Whythe Spidey hate


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 29, 2009)

Not hate; more like indifference. He just doesn't really matter for me. Him taking off the mask basically matter about as much as Luke deciding to drink some coffee.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2009)

the bland generic re-hash of a nerdy ball of lies?


----------



## standing (Mar 31, 2009)

Dark Reign is a good one!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Whythe Spidey hate



OMD black mark.


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2009)

nah, "shitty writing" black mark.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have they actually established a timeline for what's going on in the Avengers books? Because the shit going on in with Mighty seems like something Osbourne would've tried to shut down already.

NA was just downright dumb aside from the lulz with Jessica fangasming over Peter and Peter not knowing who the hell she was back in high school.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

quesada embodies dent's words in the TDK so much.  So much.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 1, 2009)

Slott's first MA event felt like a 'classic marvel' story only because;

1. The whole planet was fucked
2. The whole planet was saved in one day and no other comic seems to mention this large scale disaster.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

lolz. So the Mighty Avengers take place when exactly:

1. the future
2. another dimension
3. ???
4. profit


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2009)

5. Wolverine


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

Hickman (SW & DR:FF) and Parker (AoA) continue to be fucking awesome as usual.

also new Iron Man was pretty good too.



> So the Mighty Avengers take place when exactly:


with Wanda involved, I wouldn't be surprised if it never actually happened chronologically, they just remember it did


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2009)

Not wanda! 

But I'm pretty sure that's _exactly_ what happened. Iron Man (I think) noted that if you take out the god of chaos, then everything he did gets undone or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2009)

not 
*Spoiler*: __ 



loki


 either. I still refuse to agree with that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chaos God


 line.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2009)

You are pretty determined to hate that series


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

he's always been the Chaos god, way back in the 70's as well.


also mischief =/= chaos


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2009)

Loki tries to ally himself with a chaos God because of his patronage, chaos god explains how Loki is in fact an enemy of it.
70's was too long ago


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Loki tries to ally himself with a chaos God because of his patronage, chaos god explains how Loki is in fact an enemy of it.
> 70's was too long ago



Um. That made no sense at all to me.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Because Loki lies to control people, the opposite of anarchy.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 2, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Because Loki lies to control people, the opposite of anarchy.



Oh I got that. I mean, thats just how Loki gets his mojo on. But Ban's post just confuses me.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

Bucky vs The Agents of Atlas




alos morep eople need to gush over Hickman


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> alos morep eople need to gush over Hickman


Milady, 'tis the clobbering hour.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2009)

Hickman? More like Dickman 

He's really good.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2009)

So the best part of Dark Reign is


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

Hickman certaintly has me sold o his FF run, and with the guy who did the art on JSA?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thunderbolts.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

He is in plane


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2009)

"I need to change guns... Hands.. *HANDS*... definately hands!"

He just continues to amaze me!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

anyone else wish for this


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Yes, escpailly after reading that Deadpool - Great Lakes Avengers summer special for the 5th time last night.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2009)

For me, Dark Reign is slowly loosing it's appeal. I hope Bullseye/Hawkeye is win.


----------



## shit (Apr 8, 2009)

Hawkeye is shaping up to be quite fucked up. Can't believe they let this guy run around at night.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 8, 2009)

Even in a world where people can shoot webs out of their wrists, Norman fucking Osborn basically being the leader of the world was too ridiculous to me to ever have appeal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Even in a world where people can shoot webs out of their wrists, Norman fucking Osborn basically being the leader of the world was too ridiculous to me to ever have appeal.



See. Gooba understands.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Marvel public is fucking stupid anyways.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

does it make me a bad person if I thought Dark Reign: Hawkeye was fucking hilarious 



> For me, Dark Reign is slowly loosing it's appeal


Hickman and Parker being given more books makes me personally disagree


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2009)

You're not alone Kilowog.

"What about the innocent bystanders?"
"The what?"

:rofl


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

I meant the part where


*Spoiler*: __ 



he butchers those muggers then kills the the woman who asked for his autograph


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She shouldn't of called Osborn his boss.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought Dark Reign would lose its appeal pretty quickly, but week after week, mini after mini, Marvel has been proving me wrong (FOR NOW). Dark Reign Hawkeye was great!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I'm really curious abot Dark Young Avengers and Proposition X.
After that, I'm done.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

hickman & parker[/copypaste]


edit: Prop. X doesn't have anything to do with DR, it's mainly a snipe at Prop. 8.  though I would imagine it'll be part of the lead-up to DA/UXM


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I'm assuming the riots the dark avengers are sent to quell are the snipe at the prop 8 riots.
Wich why i'm intrested.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 9, 2009)

I just read Dark Reign: Hawkeye...

Another reminder that Marvel USA is ridiculously retarded.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 9, 2009)

Hawkeye/Bullseye is awesome. This whole issue to me was awesome.

First we have norman osborne getting owned.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 "Let them see how inferior starksurplus is to oscorp weaponry!!!" "REFLECTOR PWNT" 




Then the most epic "not my fault" quote by bullseye

*Spoiler*: __ 




Osborne: You Killed three dozen innocent civilians, bullseye. Live on national television.
Bullseye: That wasnt me, that was gravity. Besides they had it coming, rubber neckers..."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Dark Reign does have its moments, and stories.

But like Gooba pointed out, it's too farfetched to accept a villain like Osborn with such political power, ESPECIALLY given his past.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Dark Reign does have its moments, and stories.
> 
> But like Gooba pointed out, it's too farfetched to accept a villain like Osborn with such political power, ESPECIALLY given his past.



My thoughts exactly. I've found the Dark Avengers very entertaining, the latest incarnation of the New Avengers has been good too, and there's been quite a few other plot lines to come out of this. 

But having Norman 'mass murdering former supervillain' Osborn be given unprecedented political power is just daft, especially given that he's not just any washed up villain, he's the _Green Goblin_. It's like if I woke up tomorrow and read in the papers that Peter Sutcliffe (the 'Yorkshire Ripper' serial killer, to you none British folk) was the new head of MI5.

Some of the stuff they've tried to make it work has just been insulting as well, especially that little nativity play that was apparently meant to pass as a legitimate frame up for Doc Samson.

"Osborn! I should have gutted you when I had the chance - back at *Thunderbolts Mountain!"* 

"I think we're done with you, Goblin. *Whoever* you were"

It's painfully stupid. And it _worked._

Was it established somewhere that the Obama of the Marvel universe has a mental age of 5?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2009)

He fucking straight up murdered an innocent girl.  That ruins your political career no matter who you are or what you do, unless you're a Kennedy.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

hey if Spider-Man can be considered worse than Hitler by the public for decades because of one newspaper, I figure the inverse can happen when every single major news media in the country is on your side


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, I just read DR: Hawkeye and notice Dakken has black claws that cut into Hulkbuster armor.  Looks like I know how that Wolverine: Origins storyline wraps up.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, it's not ridiculously farfetched.
First, the criminal charges had been loose to begin with.
Second, ever since Civil War the public has gone from ambiguous at best @ superheros, to well, Civil War.
Third, Spider-Man mindraping the entire with BND could have made all sort of rotten eggs.
Fourth, Osbourne's entire Thunderbolts run has been about how he's been decieving the public. It hardly cames out of nowhere since,
Fifth, except for the Initiative (which was again, heros fixing heroes messes) and all the other self contained SI tie-ins, Osborn went and saved the president.
Sixth, Bush is a dumbass.
Seventh, The public is a dumbass. Vanilla Ice Records, Dragon Ball Evolution, Church, and Yu-Gi-Oh. In the universe where college graduates can't wait to join Hydra, or a Capitan Marvel Suicide cult.
Eight, Tony and Nick, the options, although bona fied heroes, have both sullied their reps for the greater good.
Ninth, Obama was never a really NY kind of guy, where the nut jobs, and the whole Osborn shin dig stuck around. When he did have some personal experience in the matter, _that_ happened.
Tenth, the public is a dumbass.
Eleventh, Osborn is rich
Twelvth, the public is a dumbass.. Please, World War Hulk, save us, we love you...
Thirteenth, after a huge paranoid enviroment, Osborn had the foresight to take names of trusted Avengers.(while making them diffrent enough). Remember how it was after september eleventh? Sure, to this planet, (specially to NYC) the impact is not the same, but still, THEY WERE INVADED BY SHAPESHIFTING GREEN MEN OF DEATH! AFTER THE HUGE GREEN MAN OF DEATH ATTACKED! They couldn't wait to give their power to the strong bad guy.
Fifteenth, take a wild guess.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Well, it's not ridiculously farfetched.
> First, the criminal charges had been loose to begin with.
> Second, ever since Civil War the public has gone from ambiguous at best @ superheros, to well, Civil War.
> Third, Spider-Man mindraping the entire with BND could have made all sort of rotten eggs.
> ...



So basically the main gist of it is that the public is a dumbass.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

people are stupid, just look at this forum


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2009)

Ha cha cha cha


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

indeed.
And notice how every other super hero short of the Runaways and curiously enough, Peter Parker, has decided to go all frank castle and go after Norman?


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2009)

Pete's just happy that Ozzie is someone else's problem now. He probably couldn't believe he had to deal with this guy alone for so long.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah man, he's just my dead best friend's father who killed my first one and only love so he could mess my identity...


Whati, why did he do that again?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yeah man, he's just {fixed due to BND}...
> 
> 
> Wait, who is he to spiderman again?




. . .fixed due to BND.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh then, just fuck the most iconic villan spider man ever had. It's not like his rogue gallery was ever relevant to his stories.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm surprised the Internet isn't making more fuss about how ridiculous it is to accept Norman in power.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 9, 2009)

After the numerous shows of how massively retarded Marvel American citizens are...why even bother anymore?:taichou


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Because it's not.

Specially not after SI CW WWH, Hulk, Ultimatum and BND

Particularly when you have ultimatum to throw up over.
And now that the Dark Knight thing is subsiding, marvel is gonna de the obious and mack on the gritty violent hero
I mean
Dark Reign
Dark Knight?
It's always about the fracking movies.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

> And notice how every other super hero short of the Runaways and curiously enough, Peter Parker, has decided to go all frank castle and go after Norman?


you've made this post at least 4 times already


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, yes, but this time is more to point how how the all the individuals with an actual personality see through it.
It's not like everyone has gone retarded.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm surprised the Internet isn't making more fuss about how ridiculous it is to accept Norman in power.



Rule of Cool


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

It was pretty cool, specially for someone like me who has never heard of "President Lex"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Rule of Cool



It's too far to even suspend disbelief. . . at least, for well-read readers.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

> It's too far to even suspend disbelief. . . at least, for well-read readers.


what part of Rule of Cool do you not understand?  as long as it's awesome, no one gives a shit


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2009)

President Lex Luthor

That is all.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, people would complain a lot more if all the stories coming out of SI and Dark Reign were shit, but so far they've been overall pretty good.


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2009)

If Norm's goblin formula had been worth a shit, he'd have gotten this job long ago. It's not like it's ooc for him to seek power like this, and it's not like he got elected anyway. People don't bitch so much about who the Sec of Defense is; they just heap criticism on the president if things go shitty in that dep't.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 9, 2009)

They heaped shit on Stark.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

He got capitan america killed.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't exactly buy into that personally, seems like it could have happened at any time when cap was in public with his hypnotized girlfriend. But that's not the point, point is Osborn's position is very public and the public is very willing to heap shit on him. So it'd logically be the same for Osborn.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, but you see, osborn is actually intrested and makes an effort to give public apperences. He masks them well.
Tony bothered more in getting the job done than looking good.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

not sure if anyone gives a shit, but they just killed off Carol Danvers.  her solo book is being given to Moonstone


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2009)

Deadpool # 10 preview

(LINK)

"respawn, lol!"


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> not sure if anyone gives a shit, but they just killed off Carol Danvers.  her solo book is being given to Moonstone


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

here's the cover of the Moonstone as Ms. Marvel books


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 10, 2009)

I did read that Ms. Marvel just to see the death or whatever. The last few pages kinda gave me the impression that they might make Moonstone legitimately try to live up to the Ms. Marvel name.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

apparently there are no real plans to address Danvers' death in New Avengers for at least the next 4 months

:


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2009)

probably deadpool is gonna say "haven't you been dead for the past four months?", and she's gonna go "no way!".
The he yanks out the issue, during the big damn heroes scene, and she's just gonna say":S" and die
Much lulz will be had by me.


----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> not sure if anyone gives a shit, but they just killed off Carol Danvers.  her solo book is being given to Moonstone



Sometimes i feel like i am the only person in the world actually reading her book 

And it's not that they cant bring her back. She only overloaded and went out in a huge explosion. In Marvel people came back from worse


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2009)

So for those who (barely) care, how'd Carol die?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2009)

Remember her being re-activated by magic vodoo? Well, when she over-exerted herself in SI her powers went haywire, making everytime she used them unbearably painfull.
Well, one day she needed to use them. Aot.
Kaboom


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2009)

Essentially, Carol was punished for being some-what cool in SI by getting killed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> apparently there are no real plans to address Danvers' death in New Avengers for at least the next 4 months
> 
> :



You serious?

Marvel continuity.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, aren't the NA currently looking for the next sorcerer supreme? Maybe that whole arc takes place before Ms. Marvel's  death. Its certainly possible if the story takes place within a week of Marvel time.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

A week to pick to ultimate mystical guardian of our universe.

Hmm, whatever could go wrong..


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2009)

Banhammer is praying Nico is the new Sorceror Supreme.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, someone with the Staff of One would be one of the best choices possible for Sorcerer Supreme.
It allready has the power to make dormamu shit himself.
And I tried to hope for wiccan, but what for? Just another responsability a YA can run away from?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Banhammer is praying Nico is the new Sorceror Supreme.



Won't happen, she doesn't live in New York and she's not Doctor Doom so it's impossible.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Actually, someone with the Staff of One would be one of the best choices possible for Sorcerer Supreme.
> It allready has the power to make dormamu shit himself.



For fuck's sake, I wish THAT issue would be addressed. Ever since Volume 1.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

well they said at ECCC that Nico will at least be _mentioned_ in the arc


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

Bronzetti: ''Calderon is able to get both Cristiano ronaldo and Kaka at the same time''

as much as I dislike hood, it's being written by Parker and it has the same artist as the original BKV run


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 16, 2009)

The Punisher armed with a shield, Hawkeye arrows, and a classic Ant-man helmet...all in Punisher color motif.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #52 preview_


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 16, 2009)

Bendis, a writer that doesn't need to be writing Dr.Strange. I so miss Dr.Strange: The Oath.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2009)

has anyone beend reading "50 reasons why I should write doctor strange?"


----------



## Z (Apr 17, 2009)

Loki will be the new sorcerer supreme.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Incredible Hercules #128 preview_


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there anyone other than me that really wants the Hood to be the new sorcerer supreme?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2009)

that last pannel was  and :ho at the same time.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm glad that no Men beat Gods in that.  I _seriously _hate that shit every time I see it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

"they are not gods, not really" - Beta Ray Bill


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

well

...

that was ... fast


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought she was dead!? I want her to stay dead! I mean COME ON, comic book death has got even more freakin ridiculous! Aaaaaaaaaaagh.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2009)

her death was heavily mistical related. You know you can't stay dead that way.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2009)

Just give me a gun, and point me at her boobs


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

> her death was mistical related.


it was more science based than mystical


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2009)

meh.

Also, how awesome was Sentry's pwnage by Cape?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

seen 1 person get owned by his cape, seen em all.


also I gotta say I'm warming up to Mighty Avengers quite a bit, preview looks good.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2009)

if the next few stories are extreeeemly YA-Herc centric, and don't feature hulk, I might keep an open mind.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

Hulk and Tony were only on the team for the first arc


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2009)

I still don't respect Hank Pym, especially in THAT costume.


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd like to share a little though with everyone here:

Jerome Opena is the fuckin tits.


----------



## Slice (Apr 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well
> 
> ...
> 
> that was ... fast



Is it only me or has Carol developed some serious ridicculous "manga style" oversized boobs?

Also  for previews giving away plot points months in advance...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmm. Covers may not always deliver.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2009)

story arc is called "War of the Marvels"


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Hulk and Tony were only on the team for the first arc



sadface



Yoshi said:


> I still don't respect Hank Pym, especially in THAT costume.



this


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

I reread the original Hood mini in one sitting recently.

I personally loved the mini.  Robbins was an interesting character, BKV had given him a great supporting cast and really his mini pretty much ended with a big billboard saying "GIVE ME AN ONGOING" then he fell off the face of the earth, then he comes back like 8 years later and suddently he's all powerful.  The original Hood mini focused a lot on Robbins himself as a person and not just his criminal ambitions, it also felt like if an ongoing would be coming out it would focus on him slowly gaining more powers, but so to see him suddently have a huge massive d list villain army, with enough power to take on Dr. Strange and then torturing people on camera kinda threw me, it was like Bendis said "I want a new character, but am too lazy to make one up" and then copy pasted Hood in with little to no disregard for the character.

also I'm kinda miffed none of the cliff hangers were ever followed up:


The wife of the cop Robbins killed using Stark tech to become a superhero to kill Hood

the fact that hood is still alive will fuck up the FBI

the fact his girlfriend is pregnant (though Jeff Parker confirmed Hood now has a baby girl)
no follow up to the Gollem, who his master is or even him getting revenge on Hood becayse of his kids
the fucking monster Hood took the hood from is still alive and knows his name


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2009)

See that's the reason I like The Hood. His mini.

Everytime I say I like him everyone acts like I'm nuts.

Hopefully The Golem and Nisanti aspects will be covered in his new miniseries.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

well Jeff Parker is awesome incarnate so we might get to see them.

one thing that makes me sad is that the trio of villains from his mini won't be showing up

Jack O'Lantern was killed by Punisher in Civil War
"Con Man" is in the Shadow Initiative and thus always off the grid.

that just leaves Shocker


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't Shocker actually part of Hood's army?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2009)

hood had a mini?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup it ran under the MAX imprint and it was damn good.


----------



## Slice (Apr 20, 2009)

*checks it out

Hood has regained a lot of respect from me during the recent Punisher run, but that shitty New Avengers story still keeps him very low on my personal "awesomeness list".


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

personally to me, Hood seems like one of those characters who's journey is more interesting than the destination.  it's like in a sitcom where all the tension goes away when the two leads get married.



> hood had a mini?


it's basically the only good appearance he's made.  everything else was Bendis trying to use him but failing.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

in Hood related news





> *NEW AVENGERS #55
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN*
> 
> ...








> *DARK REIGN: THE HOOD #3 (of 5)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by KYLE HOTZ
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hickman/Parker awesomeness





> *SECRET WARRIORS #6
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS & JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG
> ...









> *DARK REIGN: FANTASTIC FOUR #5 (of 5)
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by SEAN CHEN
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY*
> ...









> *AGENTS OF ATLAS #7
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by CARLO PAGULAYAN & GABRIEL HARDMAN
> Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
> ...








> *AGENTS OF ATLAS #8
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by CARLO PAGULAYAN
> Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU*
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2009)

venom vs the human torch, oh what a wonderfull idea


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2009)

> Ultimate Spider-Man artist Stuart Immonen rejoins series regular Brian Bendis for this all-new blockbuster Avengers story



yeah, I gues with all of loeb's delays Ult spidey's has had more than enough time for spare projects.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2009)

It helps that Immonen is a damn fast worker to boot...


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> venom vs the human torch, oh what a wonderfull idea



I'm curious if he still has a weakness to fire though.  When they symbiote bonded to that mob boss's kid, he didn't seem to notice fire.  A tanker truck exploded near him and he seemed to come out fine.  He even had flames on him and it didn't seem like he knew they were there.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 21, 2009)

FCBD Avengers was   Thor really is the Bad ass of MU


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, I gues with all of loeb's delays Ult spidey's has had more than enough time for spare projects.



Immonen is leaving USM after Ultimatum, this was announced 3 months ago


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

Hercules was fucking awesome yet again


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

Must track down this Hood mini. Tho I'm confused... I thought nothing in Max was ever 616 canon.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

_certain_ MAX stories are in continuity


*Alias* - introduces Jessica Jones. was the prequel to "Pulse", was acknowledged many times in Bendis' DD and is pretty much crucial to the current characterization of Luke Cage

*The Hood* - introduces the Hood character

*Wisdom* - prequel to Captain Britain & MI:13.  Seriously *everyone* should read this, it's fucking awesome.  it takes the zaniness of Cap Brit to the max, Cornell goes all Morrison in this and never lets up with the awesome.  moments of awesome include

KUNG FU DRAGONS
Talking mountains that make nightmares
elderly british captain america who swears like a friend
invasion by multiversal jack the rippers
skrull beatles
hardcore faerie sex

he even includes a fucking playlist.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #4 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2009)

yea, whatever, Doom.
Why is he fighting osborn anyway?
Also, first time I see team up factions fighting against each other, _after_ the big villan


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yea, whatever, Doom.
> Why is he fighting osborn anyway?


Where do you see them fighting each other?


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2009)

The cover could just be misleading

or it is some mindcontrol action by Morgana


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark Reign Electra is f#cking awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2009)

It's very well executed, yes.


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn Osborne got witty. Spidey really rubbed off on him.

Elektra is awesome, but a little too irrelevant. I like the end of the issue tho, it gives me hope.

Mighty Avengers was lol. Loki has his/her hand in too many pies, and it's about to get bitten somewhere.

And Thooooooooooooooooor!!!!! Not Dark Reign on it, but I love it. When is Thor gonna mess up Dark Reign?

They're dragging their feet too much on Emma and Namor being in the Cabal. They need to do more, prove their worth to the cause.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Mighty Avengers was lol. Loki has his/her hand in too many pies, and it's about to get bitten somewhere.



Loki's been appearing in the least amount of books out of all of them.  right now his plans just seem to include having the Mighty Avengers as a fly in the ointment and fucking up Thor's life






> They're dragging their feet too much on Emma and Namor being in the Cabal. They need to do more, prove their worth to the cause.


both of them are going to prove their worth in *Utopia*
, but you'd have to read Uncanny first


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm pretty excited for that one.


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loki's been appearing in the least amount of books out of all of them.  right now his plans just seem to include having the Mighty Avengers as a fly in the ointment and fucking up Thor's life



She's the major player in what she's involved in though. Doom's just networking, and Osborne is just flying around and whipping it out to everyone he meets to see whose is bigger. They don't really do anything in the books they're in.

Also Loki's known for biting his own ass more than the rest.



> both of them are going to prove their worth in *Utopia*
> , but you'd have to read Uncanny first



bah humbug

i'll get the trades


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

Daken has his own Goblin Glider


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, well, he should get something.

That's still pretty retarded.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

he IS the only non flyer on the team aside from Ares, but Ares has the endurance to keep up with flyers


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2009)

Mighty Avengers was a lot more tolerable this time.

While New Avengers is kind of boring. This 'search for the new Sorcerer Supreme' should be instead in its own mini, written by the guy you did The Oath. Spider-Man was quite the whiny bitch in this issue. Who the fuck cares how they got that jet.

Elektra's mini was pretty good. Even the Hammer fodder were pretty cool for about two pages.

Herc's dark reign book was decent. I reaaaally didn't like the art in this one. Why the fuck did they make Venom look like an empty costume swinging around?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he IS the only non flyer on the team aside from Ares, but Ares has the endurance to keep up with flyers



Hawkeye too. Ares has his own glider too in the Free Comic Day Avengers issue. Maybe Hawkeye too, but Venom is in the way so we can't tell.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

> written by the guy you did The Oath.


BKV is too busy with Lost and all the comic time he has he devotes to Ex Machina.

though he would be *perfect* for this, since he also created The Hood


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2009)

Exactly! Fix the two characters that Bendis fucked up the most!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

Bendis didn't 'fuck up' the Hood. Dormantu did. That's the ENTIRE POINT.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope that Parker's girlfriend (wife?) finds out about him being the Hood with him because she though he was a good person), also the fact that he's cheating on her with a supervillainess AND that he regularly went to a hooker _while she was pregnant_.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

If she's going to find out it'll definately be in his upcoming miniseries.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 24, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Hawkeye too. Ares has his own glider too in the Free Comic Day Avengers issue.



How do you know this? I thought that wasn't until May 2.


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2009)

Skrull Kill Krew was lol.

That is all.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Skrull Kill Krew was *epic fail*.
> 
> That is all.



Fixed.

Gotta watch that spelling.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 25, 2009)

Further proof that Dark Reign is Marvel's current storyline point only there to make us laugh:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2009)

HERC > sentry 

Let it be written in the Stone of Mount Olympus


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

And Sentry fails even more.

At this rate, he'll be a worst jobber than SS.


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Gotta watch that spelling.



I wouldn't call it epic anything. It does fail at its existance tho.

Too bad one of the few good things that came outta SI turns to shit immediately after.

Note: You can't brutally murder a girl off panel unless you throw her severed foot at the hero.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 25, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> How do you know this? I thought that wasn't until May 2.



Its out. Check you-know-where.


----------



## mow (Apr 25, 2009)

just read DR: Elektra

this is way, way, way too awesome for my brain to handle.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 25, 2009)

Isn't it?! This was probably the first time I've seen Hammer soldiers with common sense, even if they were only alive for like three pages. I look forward to Hawkeye 'visiting' Elektra next issue!


----------



## Deviate (Apr 25, 2009)

Preview of Dark Reign : The Sinister Spider-Man

:lolkubo


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And Sentry fails even more.
> 
> At this rate, he'll be a worst jobber than SS.



what jobbing?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Further proof that Dark Reign is Marvel's current storyline point only there to make us laugh:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hercules is a comedic comic book


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2009)

also the only DR book where Sentry comes off as badass is in *Agents of Atlas*, god damn he actually makes me think he's capable of half the things people say he can.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't forget him in Dark Avengers. 

Ya know before Morgan came back.


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Preview of Dark Reign : The Sinister Spider-Man
> 
> Khojali deal



Bachalo's getting too much work. Put him on this and leave him on it, please.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Taleran said:


> what jobbing?



You know what? At this point, that's pretty true.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Hercules is a comedic comic book



And...? The Hawkeye book made me laugh with how ridiculous it is. Dark Avengers pretty much does the same. Thor's mahandling of Osborn was just good fun. If I couldn't take the Secret Invasion thing all that seriously, how can I possibly not laugh at Dark Reign from time to time? So far, I'm only taking Agents of Atlas and Secret Warriors seriously at all.

In short, another joke among jokes.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Bachalo's getting too much work. Put him on this and leave him on it, please.



I love the cover he did to Sinester Spider-Man #2

though my nephew keeps calling it the ""


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2009)

Sinister Spidey is a title that fits him. He can't touch New Avengers or ASM anymore tho.


----------



## MHVishal (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow it's excellent I really can't wait to read this.I love young avengers ans you comic work is aways fantastic.This new team looks awesome the young master of Evil may be I 'm just a sad person...but I actually liked the deniel way dillon mini aside from preacher It's the only thing that I like that either of them have done


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2009)

Dark Avengers was pretty fracking Great. Specially Doom and specially, and I can't believe I'm gonna say this, the _Sentry_..


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, I couldn't really find anything to complain about in that issue. Banishing Morgana is always a plus. Hopefully it's for a long, long time.


----------



## Slice (Apr 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Dark Avengers was pretty fracking Great. Specially Doom and specially, and I can't believe I'm gonna say this, *the Sentry*..



The Sentry... useful *and* awesome?

I refuse to believe this!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2009)

Dark Avengers rah rah rah


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 30, 2009)

Sentry was mad badass at the end of DA #4. I think thats the first time I've seen Norman really shaken up since...well ever. That was a 'crap your pants' moment for him.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

The Marvel Universe

{The Big Bang}

[01] Marvel 1960s - 1970s
[02] Marvel 1970s - 1980s
[03] Marvel 1980s - 1990s
[04] Marvel 1990s - 2000s

{You have deviated from the light my son}

[01] House of M
[02] Messiah Complex
[03] Civil War
[04] Secret Invasion
[05] Dark Reign
[06] Messiah War
[07] Ultimatum
[08] Brand New Day


----------



## Told You Sentry is GAR (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeh Sentry is fucking awesome. I told you hahahahaha. Love being right. Bring on Thor sluts.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh maaaaan Hercules > you.


----------



## Told You Sentry is GAR (Apr 30, 2009)

Hercules could beat galactus in his book. Sentry = Vulcan >= Thor>>>>>>>>>>>(infinite>>)>>>You


----------



## Gooba (Apr 30, 2009)

WTF my opinion of the Sentry just changed 180 and all he did was glow.

Doom was awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

Doom is a fucking pimp.

DAand  the Cabal mini prove this.


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sentry is putting on his best Superman impression.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 30, 2009)

Sentry isn't dead and pops up with a mean face... YAAAWWWNNNNN.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Doom knows how to treat a lady... even Loki.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2009)

Doom, and the Hood had the best Cabal stories.  Man Parker is sick, and Doom is awetastic


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2009)

That's the Hood we know and love.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder what fail Sentry will do next?

Equal action, equal opposing reaction, for him.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2009)

Dunno he's been pretty damn good in DA so far....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Only in DA.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Doom knows how to treat a lady... even Loki.



Doom is so Pimp he is 

*Mr. Pimptastic*


----------



## Deviate (Apr 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Doom is a fucking pimp.
> 
> DAand  the Cabal mini prove this.





LIL_M0 said:


> Doom knows how to treat a lady... even Loki.



Doom =


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Is that a Vampirella costume I see there?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Vampirella and Princess Leah


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2009)

Doom part was the best. The Emma part was a waste of fucking time. Hood part was ok, but I can't help but feel like he is still the least of them. Namor's was pretty good. Loki's was a waste of time especially considering that I got most of it out of Thor 601 (and Thor had better art).

I knew immediately Doom's part was a dream when he started kicking ass left and right. Although I liked the look of it, the fact that Norman is that unprepared  to his OWN meeting is a damn shame.

But the fact that I think Norman fucking Osborn is even in Dr. Doom's same class is stomach ache inducing. I really enjoyed the last panel of the story. Shows how fucking insane Dr. Doom is all the freaking time.


----------



## neodragzero (May 1, 2009)

I have to admit that Emma's was kind...well...already done in other books. I liked the Namor one the most.


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

God War Machine is shit. Kid flew an airplane engine. Flew through the sky on top of an airplane's _engine._ No propulsion or wings, just....

Killed this series for me.


----------



## Slice (May 1, 2009)

As in DC one day all will kneel before Zod, one day the same will happen in Marvel with Doom.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Sentry isn't dead and pops up with a mean face... YAAAWWWNNNNN.



Oh whatever, it was a cool panel and you know it. 

We knew sentry would come back somehow, but instead of doing some time-travel crap to bring him back with some weird exposition, they just had him 'come back' with no explanation and that makes it an awesome moment.



Juggalo said:


> God War Machine is shit. Kid flew an airplane engine. Flew through the sky on top of an airplane's _engine._ No propulsion or wings, just....
> 
> Killed this series for me.



Question: is he not Iron Man's one-time sidekick with similar pieces of armor?

Second Question: does Iron Man need wings to fly?


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Question: is he not Iron Man's one-time sidekick with similar pieces of armor?
> 
> Second Question: does Iron Man need wings to fly?



Answer: I'm not talking about War Machine himself, but his token white teenage sidekick. Rhodey took all the pieces of a jet to make his armor bigger, and his sidekick ended up flying on the jet's engine. And landing it perfectly off-panel, might I add.

Second answer: Iron Man has rocket propulsion from his boots.

Question: If you don't read War Machine, why defend it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

War Machine is awesome.


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

Token white teenage sidekick riding airplane engine drained all the awesome, sorry. Ares tried to save the issue, but he couldn't quite pull it off.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

I meant the arc overall was awesome. You're right, that part was dumb, but I still like the book.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Answer: I'm not talking about War Machine himself, but his token white teenage sidekick. Rhodey took all the pieces of a jet to make his armor bigger, and his sidekick ended up flying on the jet's engine. And landing it perfectly off-panel, might I add.
> 
> Second answer: Iron Man has rocket propulsion from his boots.
> 
> Question: If you don't read War Machine, why defend it?



I actually did read it but somehow I do not remember the sidekick whoever riding a jet engine.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

That's a jet engine? Looks like some kind of weird hoverbike thingy.

I've been following war machine since issue 2 or 3 and I still don't even know who that kid is...


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2009)

Ripoff of Amadeus Cho to have another meshing of practical experience and high grade intellect done externally so we get actual witty banter as opposed to in head arguments like stark has.   Not too hard to see, especially during dark reign, this could be a darker version of that tale.  

But hey...I don't even read war machine.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Only in DA.



Agents of Atlas.


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

I enjoyed Sentry in Punisher and thought he was pretty badass, at least showing godly powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Agents of Atlas.



That, I haven't read. Although I'm hearing of i*c*st between the Namors.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2009)

> That, I haven't read.


  best DR book, tied with SW

in the book, Sentry is basically Osborn's muscle and he basically just throws people and looks tough.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 1, 2009)

"IM COMING TO SAVE YOU BECAUSE YOU'RE MY CHAMPION, WAR MACHINE"

I don't know why that made me laugh.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> best DR book, tied with SW
> 
> in the book, Sentry is basically Osborn's muscle and he basically just throws people and looks tough.



Still a 2D cardboard. . .


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> best DR book, tied with SW
> 
> in the book, Sentry is basically Osborn's muscle and he basically just throws people and looks tough.



I think you might be the only one who reads it because no one even knows who the agents of atlas are.

She-namor, a robot, ultra boy or something and that's all I know. And I don't know anything about them or what the general plot is and it's just reaaaaaaally hard to care.


----------



## Z (May 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> That, I haven't read. Although I'm hearing of i*c*st between the Namors.



Not yet.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Still a 2D cardboard. . .



I never said he wasn;t ,just that he seemed a bit cooler.

I personally lold when he threw away Temugin like a ragdoll


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I think you might be the only one who reads it because no one even knows who the agents of atlas are.
> 
> She-namor, a robot, ultra boy or something and that's all I know. And I don't know anything about them or what the general plot is and it's just reaaaaaaally hard to care.



which saddens me since Jeff Parker is Marvel's best writer (yes, better than Bru and the others), and the book is fucking awesome and well written


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2009)

I read agents of atlas.


Untill very mildly recently. All I remember is Venus getting him and stuff.


----------



## Petes12 (May 2, 2009)

If it's that good I might try it and go back to the start of this volume.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2009)

Its not good. Is basically some team you've never heard of (because they've never existed except they have and haven't shown up before) and they basically try and go against Norman Osborn in the stupidest way possible.


----------



## mow (May 2, 2009)

i said this before, and ill say it again:

I expect nothing less coming from a guy named after that Heroes Villain


----------



## Z (May 2, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Its not good. Is basically some team you've never heard of (because they've never existed except they have and haven't shown up before) and they basically try and go against Norman Osborn in the stupidest way possible.



Agents vs New Avengers might be good though. Although they might not even fight...


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Its not good.


splendid farce my inebriated fellow


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2009)

Let me rephrase:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It sucks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Let me rephrase:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've been saying that since the previews.


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2009)

Noh, it's pretty solid.

Haven't got a good grasp on it, but it's gud.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Agents of Atlas #4 preview_


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

> they basically try and go against Norman Osborn in the stupidest way possible.


honestly their plan is one of the few that make any real sense.  I mean seriously what did Clint think they were seriously going to accomplish by beating them up?  if anything they're just going to dig a deeper hole


----------



## shit (May 3, 2009)

My only gripe about them is I've never heard of them until now. They're like Namorita's really cool friends that are suddenly kicking ass. We don't know where the fuck they were during WWH, but here they are now.

I still enjoy it, but I'll be kinda pissed if it affects the big event in a really big way. Just cuz I consider them both noobs and inactive oldfags that don't care about noob attention, all rolled into one.

Petty I know, but eh.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

> My only gripe about them is I've never heard of them until now.


the characters were all created back in the 50's, most only being reintroduced into the canon in the 2006 mini (even Namora was in limbo with them forever)


----------



## Gooba (May 6, 2009)

Cabal: Doom was sweet, especially the art.  I love Adi Granov so much.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign: Young Avengers #1 Preview_


----------



## Deviate (May 6, 2009)

What's with the giant girl hating on white guys?


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

I hate them allready.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

Deviate said:


> What's with the giant girl hating on white guys?



she's actually the neo-nazy bitch.... that has hank pym powers.. 



Seriously, is size changing really that much of an intresting thing, or is it that if marvel dosen't use it on every team but the x-men they loose the rights to it?


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

she's probably calling him a "race traitor" or something for hanging out with blacks


----------



## shit (May 6, 2009)

that looks pretty awful


----------



## Z (May 6, 2009)

Well I heard they are gonna piss the shit out of Norman Osborn.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> she's actually the neo-nazy bitch.... that has hank pym powers..
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, is size changing really that much of an intresting thing, or is it that if marvel dosen't use it on every team but the x-men they loose the rights to it?



Maybe giving her Hank Pym's powers emphasizes her failure as a human being.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Maybe giving her Hank Pym's powers emphasizes her failure as a human being.



the whole team except for melter are made of failures.

And by the end of the issue, Melter will go emo over his failure.


Witch Bitch fails @ Asgardian
Robot guy fails @ not being the butler
punisher wannabe fails @ being gangstah
size changing girls fails @ being a human being

Sword chick with six hands will be made into patriot's lil ho, and fails @ being more than cameo


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

I want the ACTUAL YA back, damn it.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

don't worry they will.  this entire mini is about Eli and his team beating the crap out of these guys


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

I'd assume they'll appear at some point in the issue


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 7, 2009)

Dark Avengers is a pretty mediocre book tbh


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2009)

The most interesting and compelling character on the team so far is the Sentry, that right there should really say it all. 

Thankfully a lot of other stuff coming out of Dark Reign is pretty good. 

And welcome back, maybe?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 7, 2009)

Bendis is terrible at trying to make a 'super-hero team of super-villains' like Ellis' Thunderbolts. 

Speaking of Tbolts, Diggle's Tbolts feels a bit meh to me


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2009)

I really don't think he's well suited to team books in general. 

And yeah so far all the thunderbolts have done is look like idiots trying to fight deadpool.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2009)

Indeed. while I respect Diggle as a writer and it's still a large improvement over Gage's TBolts, he is still trying to regurgitate Ellis'

I'm still interested in seeing how it goes after the current Deadpool arc


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> don't worry they will.  this entire mini is about Eli and his team beating the crap out of these guys



God, yes


----------



## Quasar (May 8, 2009)

Looks like Sentry is about to job to the other she-hulk .


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2009)

is job a verb?


----------



## Quasar (May 8, 2009)

Methinks so.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 8, 2009)

The main problem is Marvel's Devotion to Team Books as a way for progressing the overall plot of the Universe. When books like Captain America and Thor do a better job of it than any Avenger book has ever done.

The only reason to ever read a team book right now is to find out how close the next Event is, and whether or not it will fuck up your favorite book


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

There'll probably WILL be another event. Cause lord knows there isn't enough, according to them, damn it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2009)

I dont want them using thor to push forward some event thing. books like thor and daredevil work well partially because they're just free to tell their story.




Quasar said:


> Methinks so.


No, it's not, not technically. And I've never heard it used as one, so I have no idea what you were trying to say.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There'll probably WILL be another event. Cause lord knows there isn't enough, according to them, damn it.



Bendis Quote

"Why do u  want Nothing to happen"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> No, it's not, not technically. And I've never heard it used as one, so I have no idea what you were trying to say.


 
Magnelson


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2009)

Ah thanks that clears things up.

edit: Loeb wrote supergirl? No wonder everyone hated her.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2009)

he wrote the first arc, as well as the S/M arc that brought her back.  they had other writers like Kelly and Puckett, but it wasn't until recently people stopped hating her


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

I liked the issue that Kelly did about her trying to fit in with the high school kids.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Bendis Quote
> 
> "Why do u  want Nothing to happen"



So I don't need to spend so fucking much for events that fucking disappoint.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2009)

Anyone check out the new Deadpool? Hilarious as always.


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2009)

I actually think it's Way's best issue so far.


----------



## shit (May 8, 2009)

respawn lol

Agents of Atlas continues to not quite disappoint and not quite impress.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2009)

Never read Agents. I liked the last panel in Dark Avengers.


----------



## qks (May 9, 2009)

im only keeping intrest in this(lord know sim not buying) cos i wantt to see norman crash n brun anybodyknow hwo long this is ment to last


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2009)

I like atlas due to Venus Namora and peopple with what promises to be an actual solid plan to take out osborn, that will never work, since AOAtlas aren't important ienough in the MU


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Anyone check out the new Deadpool? Hilarious as always.



Is Issue number 10 already out? Must have missed it :/

*runs off searching the issue


EDIT:

Got it, the issue is pure awesomeness!


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

Well I use a site with direct DLs too... just don't know if i should actually give out the url.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

No. Don't you dare give out that url!


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

Can't even tell if you're serious or not, because you do have a thread there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Oh. I thought you meant some other place. Sure, give that one out all you want.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

lol, respawn needs to be used more often


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Bwahahahahahaha LOL! Respawn is hilarious.

I specifically told them to BURN THE DAMN CUST!!!


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

lol, killing the pizza boy for grocery prices.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

My favorite part was this


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2009)

> lol, killing the pizza boy for grocery prices.


he killed him because some lady paid him to over craigslist


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 10, 2009)

DEADPOOL: The original Craigslist killer...


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2009)

I didn't realize that story was national.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

That was some funny shit.

Cable and Deadpool
"Been thinking about starting up a super hero porn site whaddyou think?"
"Nothin' too rude, I mean, tasteful naked shots of Sue Richards when she's visable, right? Cos otherwise duh..."


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Unbelievable. To think that I don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

Dark Reign Hawkeye was great.


----------



## shit (May 13, 2009)

I dunno if I like the direction of Hawkeye now. I want more random slaughter.


----------



## Deviate (May 13, 2009)

^ I completely agree. Pointless killing should have lasted for another issue.


----------



## neodragzero (May 14, 2009)

Here's a message for anyone that works for HAMMER:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Here's a message for anyone that works for HAMMER:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Alright that right their just convinced me to start reading the book


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Here's a message for anyone that works for HAMMER:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Aww dammit I didn't read the issue yet.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

only part of DR:YA #1 was laughing at how much the dark YA suck so fucking much.

DR: hawkeye #2 was pretty good.

Secret Warriors #4 was fucking awesome.  this and the Howling Commandos one-shot remind me why Nick Fury is "the goddamn Batman" of Marvel


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

I almost picked up Young Avengers but I decided against it. I guess it was a good choice.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

I'm certain it'll pick up now because the actual YA have entered the stage


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Is Wiccan still one of them?


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

he is, but they only enter at the end of the issue?

Fuck, i'm not picking it up untill next month.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Not bad Secret Warriors issue, this month. . .


----------



## Yoshi (May 14, 2009)

I love Nick's reply at the end there. Classic.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

kinda tragic, since many people at H.A.M.M.E.R. still see Nick as the hero he is.


----------



## mow (May 14, 2009)

Fury


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2009)

Has there really been a bad SW issue yet, CBG?


neodragzero said:


> Here's a message for anyone that works for HAMMER:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


We're going to need a cleanup on aisle 3.  Is this out yet?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

for those curious, the crappy Young Avengers are similar of the *Masters of Evil*, the same way the good Young Avengers are similar to the Avengers


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

really? What is melter suposed to be?


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Link removed



BEWARE FOR HE MELTS...YOU!


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

lol, I concede.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Agents of Atlas #5 preview_


----------



## NeoDMC (May 15, 2009)

Bucky seems so out of place in a Super Hero Team...


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

I don't read Cap. America, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

It's not that riveting. Mostly plots and characters connected to Bucky's past, rather than something geared towards the future.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

young avengers better son those failures.


----------



## shit (May 16, 2009)

I don't get dude's plan either. I bet in the end it'll turn out to be more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> It's not that riveting. Mostly plots and characters connected to Bucky's past, rather than something geared towards the future.


for all we know this is all building up to the future, Bru and Brevoort have both promised #600 will top #25


----------



## Quasar (May 16, 2009)

Why is no one talking about all those LMD Fury keeps in his closet?


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2009)

Fury with LMD's is about as new as spiderman with web-shooters.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Fury with LMD's is about as new as spiderman with web-shooters.



This


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if someone came out and said _every_ Fury was always an LMD.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> It's not that riveting. Mostly plots and characters connected to Bucky's past, rather than something geared towards the future.





That's what makes his stories unique and largely enjoyable. And there's only been 1 new arc since the big Red Skull arc ended... and you can't tell me that you didn't think that was excellent, because it was.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2009)

"I call the runt with the claws"

holy shit quote of the fucking year! XD


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

mow said:


> "I call the runt with the claws"
> 
> holy shit quote of the fucking year! XD


Oh come on moe, what about:


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2009)

they kill his wife, hurling him in a prepertual abyss of bitterness loneliness and despair, you sell yours to the devil. See Spider-Man, there's no reason for you and logan not to be friends.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2009)

Wolverine should quit the X-Men and just do a permanent team up with Spiderman. Of course the New Avengers would have to go away, but that'd be fine. I don't care about 80% of them now and actively dislike about half of them.


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

That's why I like the What If story where Spider-Man and Wolverine team up and Spider-Man changes and becomes meaner. What If: Spider-Man Vs Wolverine.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2009)

^yeah that was a good one
But I'd rather Spiderman have changed Wolverine more too, just to show that both their outlooks are accurate in their own ways. As it was, Spidey turned into Wolvey's sidekick, and that's not right.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

Wolverine should just go to space. It's the only place he hasn't covered yet in the present with his omnipresence.


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

I'm sure there'll be a series to cover that. He almost doesn't have enough comics to conquer everything.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2009)

Whedon sent Wolverine to space. Jumping through atmospheres? No problemo.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2009)

and he did it right. I liked his wolverine. Reminded me of Jayne, only very honorable.


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wolverine should just go to space. It's the only place he hasn't covered yet in the present with his omnipresence.



Korvus is basically Wolverine light. They got the same hair, he's fucking a red haired/phoenix host, he was treated like an animal in his past........


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Korvus is basically Wolverine light. They got the same hair, he's fucking a red haired/phoenix host, he was treated like an animal in his past........



 Oh my god your right


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

> They got the same hair


that's how all shi'ar have their hair


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

If you look closely Korvus's hair is unruly and Wolverine like, other Shiar's is nice and neat.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2009)

Agents of Atlas gets better better and better 


also home to the most on point Spiderman I have seen in a LOONG time


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, based on this issue I wish Parker would write NA.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

I like it how he thought a web would stop either namorita or ms marvel



Speaking of, God,  Namorita and Ms Marvel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

Namorita? I thought you'd say Namora.


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> ^yeah that was a good one
> But I'd rather Spiderman have changed Wolverine more too, just to show that both their outlooks are accurate in their own ways. As it was, Spidey turned into Wolvey's sidekick, and that's not right.


They can't have their resident badass having more than bits and pieces of humanity leaking out through his pained, gruff exterior.  I am rolling my eyes now.  Really hard.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Namorita? I thought you'd say Namora.



It's a really bad name either way.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's a really bad name either way.



I thought you prefer the blond-human-looking one to the blue-skin one.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

I do. Alot. They just both have unfortunate names.


It's like, imagine this drop dead gorgeous brunette, with beautifull locks that cascade on her shoulders, curves everywhere God meant for a woman to have them, and not enought clothes to hide them, a seductive smile as if stolen from a kougar ready to prowl.


*Spoiler*: __ 




And then you find out her name is Anthony  Starka


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

so wait, does this mean Ms. Marvel has bi tendensies?


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

No one that blonde with that rack has any buisness with sexual exclusiveness.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

And so we think?!


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2009)

Thunderbolts was just


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so wait, does this mean Ms. Marvel has bi tendensies?



what? **


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

Venus' siren call affected Carol.  Also it had a ... stronger effect on her than the others.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign: The Hood #1 preview_


----------



## Deviate (May 22, 2009)

Parker is making Hood's goon's look somewhat intelligent and coherent. I like.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

Madam Mask is pissing me off with her stupid mask. Either leave it on or take it off already.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so wait, does this mean Ms. Marvel has bi tendensies?



If so, it'll be the most interesting thing she's ever done. No question.


----------



## Yoshi (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, the Hood protects his own.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Until Dormammu eats him!


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2009)

I can't wait for next week now.


----------



## Deviate (May 23, 2009)

Next week will see many releases under the Dark Reign banner:

Wolverine Origins # 36 Preview

New Avengers # 53 Preview

Dark Reign: Elektra #3 Preview

Avengers: Initiative # 24 Preview (They CXL CB, but not this?! AI hasn't been decent since the M.I.A. arc. Scratch that, I think the last time AI was good was the two issue cross-over with WWH)


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

^ You mean KIA. And I thought that arc was pretty damn awesome until it was all neatly wrapped up at the end.

Also  at them never following through on the clown guy's madness.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

As a Registration Act oponent, I strongly hate Avengers Iniative.


With that said, it had great great characters, from Trauma To Gaunlet, and not least of all, Baron Von Giasdfeudtasjgzltach


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2009)

> As a Registration Act oponent, I strongly hate Avengers Iniative.


same logic as spitting on a drafted vietnam vet for being against the war


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

Did you miss he part where I compliment the characters?


----------



## Deviate (May 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> ^ You mean KIA. And I thought that arc was pretty damn awesome until it was all neatly wrapped up at the end.
> 
> Also  at them never following through on the clown guy's madness.



Exactly, that's what I didn't like about that otherwise cool arc.


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2009)

The biggest problem with AI is that the writer just HAS to throw in the New Warriors every single time to show much more speshal they are than the eeeeeeeeeevil registered heroes.

Fight against Zodiac? Nope those basass guys get owned offscreen so the NW can save them.
Fight against KIA? He stomps every hero at Stamford (a couple of whom would solo the NW) and yet the NWs show up when they aren't even needed just to cause more problems so they can save the day again.

And then *AGAIN* against Clor the NWs are the only ones capable of fighting against him despite Trauma (who fought WWH closer than anyone other than the Sentry) and Thor Girl (the real one to boot).

Its like Marvel just has to point out how superior the 'rebel' heroes are to those horrible eeeeeeeeeeevil registered types and its gotten fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Sally Floyd, anyone?


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

maybe because I might not have seen as many sally floyd stories as you (her origin for once) but myspace page aside, I don't mind her that much.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

Everyone still hates her for her Captain America rant.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

yeah, she was a douche.


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

What rant?


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

the one at the end of Civil War when cap is captured.


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

I may not like her rant against Captain America, but I do enjoy her go against Tony Stark. All of that followed by a resounding "Get the hell out of my office" was great. Nice to see someone grinding Tony's gears.


----------



## Sylar (May 24, 2009)

Apparently you don't read Marvel comics much...

After Civil War EVERYONE was owning Tony either verbally, physically, or both.


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

But I liked that one the most.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

yeah, something about his helmet suddenly being very easy to pry open.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> What rant?



The rant where America is more about pop-culture than its rights.

That Captain American isn't relevant anymore.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

hey, one hundred million votes for american idol.
527 gave bush a second mandate.

I would still have falcon punched her though


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

Do you agree with her sentiments CBG? I kinda see her point.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The rant where America is more about pop-culture than its rights.
> 
> That Captain American isn't relevant anymore.



I'm surprised she wasn't skinned alive


----------



## neodragzero (May 24, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Do you agree with her sentiments CBG? I kinda see her point.



Pop culture determines how American you are?

Seriously, my thoughts on her rant:


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2009)

Captain America swears?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Pop culture determines how American you are?
> 
> Seriously, my thoughts on her rant:


----------



## Quasar (May 24, 2009)

Cap was right!!


----------



## neodragzero (May 25, 2009)

And I'm finally Celestial...


----------



## shit (May 25, 2009)

Tony was right.

Cap was killed.


----------



## The Rook (May 25, 2009)

Osborn was right.

Tony is currently undergoing brain death.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

I don't approve of Cap using such language


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I don't approve of Cap using such language



he's a WW2 vet of course he swears


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> he's a WW2 vet of course he swears



But not in costume dammit

Eli would never do such a thing

Eli Bradley for Captain America


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But not in costume dammit
> 
> Eli would never do such a thing
> 
> Eli Bradley for Captain America



maybe when his Balls Drop


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> maybe when his Balls Drop



Maybe his balls hang low
And they drag across the floor
He can tie em in a knot
He can tie em in a bow


>_________<


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Maybe his balls hang low
> And they drag across the floor
> He can tie em in a knot
> He can tie em in a bow
> ...



 God i know that song


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> God i know that song



Its sad dude, I couldn't help but post it.


----------



## Yoshi (May 25, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Pop culture determines how American you are?
> 
> Seriously, my thoughts on her rant:


Let me put my place in the queue to slap her silly.


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2009)

I would totally wear that


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

I'm gonna make one right now


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Cap was right!!


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But not in costume dammit
> ]



he's not wearing the mask, so he gets a pass


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

Booooooooo


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2009)

Sally is one of those characters, I don't want to be murdered.  I want her to live a long, miserable life before she dies alone of STDs and alcoholism in a pit of feces.


----------



## Deviate (May 25, 2009)

Everyone already knows about my bottomless rage against that tart. So instead of repeating myself I shall sit back and enjoy the Sally-Bashing and give out reps a-plenty.


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2009)

What's really bad about Sally (aside from ya know everything) is that Marvel felt the need to retcon her into a bunch of old stories.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

i wonder what the bitch has to say now that every time she turns on the tv she  sees Osborne's face


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2009)

Well she hasn't appeared at all in a while so I'm hoping Osborn had Hawkeye give her an 'interview'


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

you know, I allways hoped for a SallyXFury pairing/wrists


----------



## Taleran (May 25, 2009)

BEST THIS TEAM HAS BEEN IN A LONG TIME


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

I'm laughing!


----------



## mow (May 26, 2009)

I'm negging


----------



## shit (May 26, 2009)

Tony was right to always wear a bullet proof helmet in public, that's for sure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm laughing!





mow said:


> I'm negging



:rofl **


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

you can't neg Comic Book Guy, your soul will burn


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

I did once. It was quite refreshing.


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2009)

Cap did piss me off more during Civil War than Tony did


I mean he goes from giving Spidey this speech





TO FUCKING DOING THE EXACT OPPOSITE IN THE FINAL CONFLICT

it was incredibly lame


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

The entire conflict of Civil War was contrived to make it impossible for the 2 sides to just work out their differences and come up with a reasonable compromise. The fact is Tony is basically right, except that he turns superheroes into slaves of the government or permanent prisoners of the negative zone, which is just ridiculous.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

And then mormon gave you herpes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Cap did piss me off more during Civil War than Tony did
> 
> 
> I mean he goes from giving Spidey this speech
> ...



I belive that's called having a....what's the word....epiphany? Is that the word I want? YEah I'm going with that


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Yes it was. And then he went on and shared that... epiphany with Kate Bishop aaaaal night long


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The entire conflict of Civil War was contrived to make it impossible for the 2 sides to just work out their differences and come up with a reasonable compromise. The fact is Tony is basically right, except that he turns superheroes into slaves of the government or permanent prisoners of the negative zone, which is just ridiculous.



tony is only right from a republican stand point


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Is it me or did it seem like even Tony's side didn't agree with what they were doing. It seemed like some only did it because it was the law, not because they agreed. Hell, didn't Tony even seem reluctant about the idea at first?


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> tony is only right from a republican stand point



Noooo, he wasn't. Quite the oposite. He used usual republican tactics, but his point of view, it was preetty damn liberal.


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2009)

cue that image of before the War even starting of Tony defining why the idea of Registration was idiotic


----------



## neodragzero (May 26, 2009)

My problem with Tony thinking that the government and superheroes can mix that well is the fact that the Marvel US and Canadian government come off as being run by genocidal nutters at times. I mean, what else do you call it when you make stuff to kill a specific race and even some concentration camps. Not to mention the whole Secret Wars thing where the US government didn't seem to care that US tax dollars were used to fund artificial supervillain terrorism that occurs in the US because of Latveria.


...In short, Nick Fury was RIGHT!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Is it me or did it seem like even Tony's side didn't agree with what they were doing. It seemed like some only did it because it was the law, not because they agreed. Hell, didn't Tony even seem reluctant about the idea at first?



Tony was the first one to pitch the idea to Washington, so I'm gonna go with "no"


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> tony is only right from a republican stand point



I don't really agree. If you're going to have superheroes handling supervillain problems the way police handle normal criminal problems, i think it's logical for them to be employed by the government the same way a policeman is, rather than just some guy who 'takes the law into his own hands' as it is often put, and yes a hero should logically be trained just like any other law enforcement. 

Where it gets dumb and contrived is the idea that you HAVE to work as a hero if you want to use your powers in any way at all, like simply to fly. Or else you'll be imprisoned indefinitely. I think that's really just to paint Tony's side as more of the 'bad guy'.


----------



## neodragzero (May 26, 2009)

I could of sworn there was an Amazing Spiderman issue where he openly argues against it. The same arc when it turns out he payed a villain to stage an attack.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, Tony was depicted as trying to make the very best of a bad situation basically.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Tony was the first one to pitch the idea to Washington, so I'm gonna go with "no"



His idea was that the idea was coming.
Comprehensible if you know anything about Mutants.
His point of view is that if he was there, he could do some good out of said "idiotic way"



> ...In short, Nick Fury was RIGHT!



Cue Maria Hill's T-Shirt


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Tony was the first one to pitch the idea to Washington, so I'm gonna go with "no"



he went to congress with Spidey to try to convince them NOT to pass it.  then he even payed a russian supervillain to attack congress so that spidey could prove himself to them by saving them even though he's "anti reg"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

No, (chronologically) before that.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

what? that was pretty much the start of civil war wasnt it? what came before that?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't really agree. If you're going to have superheroes handling supervillain problems the way police handle normal criminal problems, i think it's logical for them to be employed by the government the same way a policeman is, rather than just some guy who 'takes the law into his own hands' as it is often put, and yes a hero should logically be trained just like any other law enforcement.



this only works under the assumption that the government is an immaculate one


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2009)

Illuminati


although that was all of their faults, T'challa was right


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Illuminati



this.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> this only works under the assumption that the government is an immaculate one



If they're simply employed as 'super-police'? Its even been made clear that the government sanctioned avengers Norman has right now can't do anything internationally, they can only operate in their own country.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

you know what?  fuck it

*everyone was right about everything*


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you know what?  fuck it
> 
> *everyone was right about everything*



Dont be a pussy. Someone is wrong here


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

T'Challa was indeed right.

So was Dr. Strange for staying neutral in this clusterfuck war.

I would've sided with Cap though.:ho


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Cap did piss me off more during Civil War than Tony did
> 
> 
> I mean he goes from giving Spidey this speech
> ...



that's why he was killed.

Brubaker saw only 3 options:

1). have him "search for america"
2). go to prison
3). kill him

Brubaker himself said that if that speech was never printed, Cap would still be alive.

#2 was flat out not going to happen because of these



he'd be forever branded as "*The guy who puts superheroes in prison*"

before anyone asks, it was Bru's idea to put Matt in prison, not Bendis


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Really? I thought Bendis kind of just left him with that, supposedly the way Brubaker is going to leave Diggle some nasty cliffhanger to work with.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> If they're simply employed as 'super-police'? Its even been made clear that the government sanctioned avengers Norman has right now can't do anything internationally, they can only operate in their own country.



yeah that's why the Avengers just finished an arc in latveria

not only that how many regular cops are dirty a ton, i don't even wanna think about a dirty super cop, the vigilante system works cause that means  their in the job to help people they wont let the power  and badge go to their head like areal cop might

don't be naive , the government has overseas missions all the time, and spider man and  Luke cage had no formal training and they do just fine


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

realistically most people without formal training would not do just fine. and there are dirty cops but i think it'd be kind of hard to be a 'dirty supercop' if the only thing you were brought out for was to stop a robbery made by dr. octopus or whatever.

obviously dark reign is all about what happens when that system gets abused because someone in charge doesn't have as good intentions as tony does. even so i dont think the whole 'vigilante do whatever you want' system had a lot of merit either.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> the vigilante system works cause that means  their in the job to help people they wont let the power  and badge go to their head like areal cop might



The vigilante system also is the reason that criminals keep getting out of jail.

As for the power abuse... I'm just not feeling like posting scans right now.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Bru was in the room when Bendis was pitching "The Murdock Papers" to the editors and when Bendis was trying to explain the ending, Bru blurted out "why doesn't he just go to prison" and Bendis thought that was a great idea


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The vigilante system also is the reason that criminals keep getting out of jail.
> 
> As for the power abuse... I'm just not feeling like posting scans right now.



Or maybe they just need better jails


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> realistically most people without formal training would not do just fine. and there are dirty cops but i think it'd be kind of hard to be a 'dirty supercop' if the only thing you were brought out for was to stop a robbery made by dr. octopus or whatever.
> 
> obviously dark reign is all about what happens when that system gets abused because someone in charge doesn't have as good intentions as tony does. even so i dont think the whole 'vigilante do whatever you want' system had a lot of merit either.



your pretending that when tony stark was in charge their wasn't an abuse of power going on

and again your being naive , what happens if that cop stopping dock ock decide he knows better then every one else and starts cutting corners with law and order


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

and does what exactly? all eyes are going to be on him when hes working. And what's to stop a vigilante superhero from doing the same thing?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Zen-aku said:
> 
> 
> > and again your being naive , what happens if that cop stopping dock ock decide he knows better then every one else and starts cutting corners with law and order
> ...



Spandex?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Or maybe they just need better jails




I remember when Maria hill was giving tony shit about the  hulk and said some thing like "when dose it become spider mans responsibility for all the people the green goblin kills cause he doesn't have the ball to finish him once and for all"

and i remember thinking some thing like "when dose it become the governments for not putting him on death row or at least building a better prison"


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> and does what exactly? all eyes are going to be on him when hes working. And what's to stop a vigilante superhero from doing the same thing?



Well their is the fact is that the Vigilante doesn't have a badge so if he dose cut corners he'll get a rep like the Punisher were he ends up just as wanted as the bad guys, so their is a risk

the other is the the fact that...again, "you wouldn't be a vigilante [you know saving people for no rewards], if you were willing to abuse your powers


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

try that again, but without a billion typos so i can understand you


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I remember when Maria hill was giving tony shit about the  hulk and said some thing like "when dose it become spider mans responsibility for all the people the green goblin kills cause he doesn't have the ball to finish him once and for all"
> 
> and i remember thinking some thing like "when dose it become the governments for not putting him on death row or at least building a better prison"



I actually think heroes need to do more killin. I remember liking the fact that Batman never killed his rogues, even the psychos like Joker.....then I found out Joker once gassed an entire Kindergarten class just for the lulz of it, and I decided then that it's super heroes responsibility to kill supervillians(though there are some that can't handle such power and will end up killing every two bit Cat-Man who robs a bank.)

And if someone's gonna take the "Not Killing is what seperates the heroes from the villians" spiel, save it, because I won't read it or pay it any attention.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

no, zen is right. It's the government who needs to do a better job keeping the villains jailed properly.


----------



## neodragzero (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> and does what exactly? all eyes are going to be on him when hes working. And what's to stop a vigilante superhero from doing the same thing?



No, all guys aren't going to be on you. The general public doesn't see everything a cop does on such a heavy basis. Especially when said cop does whatever they want when the media is practically manipulated.

Seriously, it doesn't really fit as analogies go. It's nuts to consider planetary+ issues within the boundaries of control for a US government that can't do what you can do.

I agree on the better prisons things...except that a better prison in Marvel always craps out.

At least they make more an effort than DC does.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> no, zen is right. It's the government who needs to do a better job keeping the villains jailed properly.



And is it not the heroes place to step in where the goverment fails? If they make better prisons (which would help alot) and people still get out and cause harm, then they need to be taken care off.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> No, all guys aren't going to be on you. The general public doesn't see everything a cop does on such a heavy basis. Especially when said cop does whatever they want when the media is practically manipulated.
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't really fit as analogies go. It's nuts to consider planetary+ issues within the boundaries of control for a US government that can't do what you can do.
> 
> ...



cops dont fucking fly and shoot fireballs at guys with metal arms or demonic hoods.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And is it not the heroes place to step in where the goverment fails? If they make better prisons (which would help alot) and people still get out and cause harm, then they need to be taken care off.



I don't think spiderman should kill green goblin because he assumes the jailers cant do their fucking job, no.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> try that again, but without a billion typos so i can understand you


:rofl **


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't think spiderman should kill green goblin because he *assumes *the jailers cant do their fucking job, no.



Assuming they can't do their jobs is :"Well I have Sandman here. I highly doubt the cops can hold him so I better off him right now!"

What I want is:"No! Not another helpless person slain by Venom! Ok, it's clear since this is his 4th time escaping custody that they can't hold him, so it's time for this SPider to get venomous!

But that probally re-affirms why I should never get super powers


----------



## neodragzero (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> cops dont fucking fly and shoot fireballs at guys with metal arms or demonic hoods.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I actually think heroes need to do more killin. I remember liking the fact that Batman never killed his rogues, even the psychos like Joker.....then I found out Joker once gassed an entire Kindergarten class just for the lulz of it, and I decided then that it's super heroes responsibility to kill supervillians(though there are some that can't handle such power and will end up killing every two bit Cat-Man who robs a bank.)
> 
> And if someone's gonna take the "Not Killing is what seperates the heroes from the villians" spiel, save it, because I won't read it or pay it any attention.





Petes12 said:


> no, zen is right. It's the government who needs to do a better job keeping the villains jailed properly.



Circumstance apply

In the SCW Superman Reprimands Powergirl for threatening to kill SBP S*M*P

he said some thing like "Watch the line" and this is right after the little prick ripped a guys arm off for the fun of it

they should have killed him their but they didn't cause of the morality, and that is on their heads ,cause they had already put him in the best prison possible, but they let him live and what did SMP do first chance he got, he  killed a planet, and that one is directly Super-man's fault  IMO



> cops dont fucking fly and shoot fireballs at guys with metal arms or demonic hoods.


 that dosent stop the New hawkeye for going on lulzy killing sprees

nothign would stop a Super cop , from say...... letting a supervillan go to get a share of  the profit


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Assuming they can't do their jobs is :"Well I have Sandman here. I highly doubt the cops can hold him so I better off him right now!"
> 
> What I want is:"No! Not another helpless person slain by Venom! Ok, it's clear since this is his 4th time escaping custody that they can't hold him, so it's time for this SPider to get venomous!
> 
> But that probally re-affirms why I should never get super powers



It also re-affirms why you should never, ever  write comics.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

it's both. It's the goverment's fault for not being able to contain american citizens. Criminals, but citizens.
The goverment is however, not without limit or flaw, and if you are without that limit then it's your personal responsability to take it upon your hands to protect those that  cannot do so for themselves.
You can't however, go around shooting laserbeams off your eyes anywhere you want. You could be fucking up covert operations etc.. If you want to go out every night looking for criminals then register to do it. Or else, you're assaulting citizens and should be arrested for it.
if your powerfull beyond the goverment's grasp, well then, we have a problem now don't we?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Assuming they can't do their jobs is :"Well I have Sandman here. I highly doubt the cops can hold him so I better off him right now!"
> 
> What I want is:"No! Not another helpless person slain by Venom! Ok, it's clear since this is his 4th time escaping custody that they can't hold him, so it's time for this SPider to get venomous!
> 
> But that probally re-affirms why I should never get super powers



your right to a degree, Sept hear is how i see it

in your scenario, Spidey should Try to kill venom, But he should *hit harder*, he shouldn't try to subdue him he should try to beat him any means necessary... which means no grabbing his hand saving his life as he falls of a cliff,  it means If he dies he dies,


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Circumstance apply
> 
> In the SCW Superman Reprimands Powergirl for threatening to kill SBP S*M*P
> 
> ...


 Well DC is especially adamant about their heroes not being killers in almost any circumstance, and it is a bit less realistic. However I could not ever see Spiderman having a villain defeated and at his mercy, and then just killing him. 



> nothign would stop a Super cop , from say...... letting a supervillan go to get a share of  the profit


Um, how is this specific to a government employed superhero? What's with this idea that a hero could only possibly be 'dirty' if he worked for the government?


----------



## neodragzero (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well DC is especially adamant about their heroes not being killers in almost any circumstance, and it is a bit less realistic. However I could not ever see Spiderman having a villain defeated and at his mercy, and then just killing him.


Just like how we never expected him to make a deal with his verse's version of the devil... I really wish that didn't happen.


> Um, how is this specific to a government employed superhero? What's with this idea that a hero could only possibly be 'dirty' if he worked for the government?


I think the idea is that you can be dirty for both. Just that not having the backing of the US government makes it harder to cover up that kind of thing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It also re-affirms why you should never, ever  write comics.


Hey.....it took me like 7 seconds to think of that line


Zen-aku said:


> your right to a degree, Sept hear is how i see it
> 
> in your scenario, Spidey should Try to kill venom, But he should *hit harder*, he shouldn't try to subdue him he should try to beat him any means necessary... which means no grabbing his hand saving his life as he falls of a cliff,  it means If he dies he dies,



But what happens if he doesn't die? Do you let the cops take him away? Would'nt that just start the cycle all over again?


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> BEST THIS TEAM HAS BEEN IN A LONG TIME



Cowboy Beyonder is epic


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

so what? You shoot them into space?
The devil you know....


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey.....it took me like 7 seconds to think of that line
> 
> 
> But what happens if he doesn't die? Do you let the cops take him away? Would'nt that just start the cycle all over again?


 That right their is the Moral Dilemma, that u cant possibly answer  unless ur in the position 



neodragzero said:


> I think the idea is that you can be dirty for both. Just that not having the backing of the US government makes it harder to cover up that kind of thing.


that's part of it but id Trust The vigilante in it for the sake of helping people more then id trust the guy getting the  paycheck and only doing it to stay out of prison


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well DC is especially adamant about their heroes not being killers in almost any circumstance, and it is a bit less realistic. However I could not ever see Spiderman having a villain defeated and at his mercy, and then just killing him.



its not even less Realistic its Border line Retarded, i mean just look at how they handled Doctor Light

Here is a question say Dr. Light was in Marvel and he did what he did To Sue Dibney to Sue Storm what do u think the Marvel super hero community would have done to him?


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

well i already said the whole 'putting those who dont want to fight crime in prison' is ridiculously stupid.

also, i could see a superhero who uses his powers to save peoples lives, but is also willing to steal some money to help pay the bills. Actually, I would read a comic about that guy,


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> well i already said the whole 'putting those who dont want to fight crime in prison' is ridiculously stupid.
> 
> also, i could see a superhero who uses his powers to save peoples lives, but is also willing to steal some money to help pay the bills. Actually, I would read a comic about that guy,



I'd read that too


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> its not even less Realistic its Border line Retarded, i mean just look at how they handled Doctor Light
> 
> Here is a question say Dr. Light was in Marvel and he did what he did To Sue Dibney to Sue Storm what do u think the Marvel super hero community would have done to him?



Depends on who it is. Spiderman would probably just put him in jail. Wolverine would kill him. Iron Man would apparently shoot him into space. The sentry would rip his head off and toss it into the sun.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> well i already said the whole 'putting those who dont want to fight crime in prison' is ridiculously stupid.
> 
> also, i could see a superhero who uses his powers to save peoples lives, but is also willing to steal some money to help pay the bills. Actually, I would read a comic about that guy,



I would too, they Played with that With the Prowler by the way


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Depends on who it is. Spiderman would probably just put him in jail. Wolverine would kill him. Iron Man would apparently shoot him into space. The sentry would rip his head off and toss it into the sun.



I would have emma trap him in a permanent loop where he'dd expirience his victim's rape for the rest of his life.


----------



## neodragzero (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> well i already said the whole 'putting those who dont want to fight crime in prison' is ridiculously stupid.
> 
> also, i could see a superhero who uses his powers to save peoples lives, but is also willing to steal some money to help pay the bills. Actually, I would read a comic about that guy,



...Hmm, Simon Dark is the closest thing to that.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Depends on who it is. Spiderman would probably just put him in jail. Wolverine would kill him. Iron Man would apparently shoot him into space. The sentry would rip his head off and toss it into the sun.



Spidey being a close friend  of Sue's i can see him killing Dr. light 

Same with Tony to be honest


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Uh, the Green Goblin killed Gwen Stacy and Spider-man did not kill him (on purpose). And has just been putting him in jail ever since.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Depends on who it is. Spiderman would probably just put him in jail. Wolverine would kill him. Iron Man would apparently shoot him into space. The sentry would rip his head off and toss it into the sun.


Sentry's plan works best



Banhammer said:


> I would have emma trap him in a permanent loop where he'dd expirience his victim's rape for the rest of his life.



This is a good idea too, but the best choice is to let Namor loose on him


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Sentry's plan works best


Only if he doesn't pussy out and sit in a corner crying first.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Spidey being a close friend  of Sue's i can see him *beating him up a little more harshly than usual and then make a dead with satanic gods to bring Susan's unholy soul from heavenly peace back into douche richards' arms*



Fixed for you


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Fixed for you



Well played good sir


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This is a good idea too, but the best choice is to let Namor loose on him


 I Like that one  but my mind went right to a certain Scene from League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Vol.2





Petes12 said:


> Uh, the Green Goblin killed Gwen Stacy and Spider-man did not kill him (on purpose). And has just been putting him in jail ever since.


Parker is not the same guy as he was then


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I Like that one  but my mind went right to a certain Scene from League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Vol.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it that one scene where that invisible guy got butt raped?!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Was it that one scene where that invisible guy got butt raped?!



yes......


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> yes......



Good, cuz thats the only Piece of League media I've ever consumed.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Parker is not the same guy as he was then



YES HE IS!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> YES HE IS!



...........................................................................................................
................


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> YES HE IS!


.................................................. .................................................. ....................... :WOW


----------



## Quasar (May 26, 2009)

It has been retconned?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Quasar said:


> It has been retconned?



If it does I'll stop reading.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

if it does, I'll start buying


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> if it does, I'll start *buying*



So you admit to reading it? What a fatal Freudian slip Mr Hammer.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

logical fallacy detected.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> So you admit to reading it? What a fatal Freudian slip Mr Hammer.



there is nothing in my sentence that required me having read it.

Ownage Denied.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> there is nothing in my sentence that required me having read it.
> 
> Ownage Denied.



Everyone here knows how to read comics without buying them. You read BND Spidey... and like it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Everyone here knows how to read comics without buying them.* You read BND Spidey... and like it.



I have no idea as to what u are inquiring


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Everyone here knows how to read comics without buying them. You read BND Spidey... and like it.



No we don't and no I don't

Ownage Denied.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Public libraries, duh!


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Oh exploitable


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2009)

Osborn was right.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Right wing maybe. Right to cash on Nick Fury's righteousness, undoubtly. But just right? No.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Ownage Denied.



O Rly? 


Banhammer said:


> That was some good Osbourne


You read BND Spidey... and like it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

I read Harry Osbourne-Man and I liked it.

*Ownage Denied*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

:rofl **


----------



## Quasar (May 26, 2009)

BND is not bad at all. It's just the way they threw away years of character development like it was shit was annoying.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Quasar said:


> BND is not bad at all. It's just the way they threw away years of character development like it was shit was annoying.



plus they got rid of his bad ass 360 vision spider sense

that's right Spider-man had the Byakugan!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Osborn was right.



I say Patriot was right


I think I feel a new forum fad coming along


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

It started out pretty mediocre, with some really really bad arcs like the freak one.


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2009)

My hat is off to Marvel for one thing however, the series of events systematicly leaving the Marvel Universe open to attack both in space and on earth since the events of Dissasembled is quite awesome


Dissasembled got rid of the main avengers team and Thor(because if Thor was around for the events between here and when he came back those events wouldn't have happened)
House of M took out the Mutant Factor and Scarlet Witch
Civil War split the heroes led to the removal of Cap
WWH ended with both Bruce Banner and Dr. Strange out of the way
SI right on the heels of both of those gave Norman his time to shine


(I will not be surprised if SI was a deal between Norman and the Skrulls who he backstabbed to be put in a position to take the top spot, it was already revealed that Skrulls were behind Wanda's breakdown)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Which is why sometimes, I wished the Annihilation Wave reached Earth.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

No, we've seen what happened if it would have,


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

DR: Hood #1 was good.  It felt like a true continuation of the original mini and not Bendis' BS.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #5 preview_ 















dammit Gargan, wisecracks are Pete's thing


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

It was because the symbiote was bonded to peter and therefore knew what he would say.

totally. 

<.<


----------



## Yoshi (May 29, 2009)

I agree with the above statement.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

All in favor that statement say Aye


Aye



Also, fuck, that art is beautifull.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No, we've seen what happened if it would have,



Yeah, in the What-If.

But I still wished it destroyed them all.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

Laura Layla Hercules Capitan Brittan Maddrox Runaways Thor and Bucky forgive you for your sins.


----------



## Hellion (May 30, 2009)

Anyone else realize the Taskmaster paradox created by Deadpool and AI


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

paradox? They were in that mission while Osbourne was officially taking over

deadpool ocurs after that,


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Anyone else realize the Taskmaster paradox created by Deadpool and AI



Pssh.

Try and sort out the Wolverine appearances.


----------



## Hellion (May 31, 2009)

Well what I was thinking was if Taskemaster accepts then it would throw a wrench in logic, since you know he aided DP.  I just kinda asked my question prematurely


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Dark Reign: Elektra is da shit.


----------



## Hellion (May 31, 2009)

Agreed.  Why couldn't her movie be this


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2009)

Two words:

Jennifer. Garner.


----------



## Hellion (May 31, 2009)

HEY!!!

Don't you talk about J.Gar


----------



## neodragzero (May 31, 2009)

The New Avengers hating on Cap using a gun...even though it freaking solved the situation.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2009)

No one really hated on cap. Spidey was freaked because he thought maybe Madame Masque had been killed. And they refused to use them themselves. But it's not like they attacked cap for using them.


----------



## neodragzero (May 31, 2009)

It's more like how they suddenly freak out so much when it comes to Ms.Marvel's military background while Bucky is confused as to why Spiderman and Ms.Marvel don't use guns. Madam Masque is an Iron Man villain... It's incredibly awkward as attempts to suggest how different the new Cap is.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2009)

Not sure why it matters who's villain Masque is. And I didn't really get the impression that Ms Marvel was freaked or anything by the gun... but it is true that she never uses one, none of the other heroes on that team do.


----------



## neodragzero (May 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Not sure why it matters who's villain Masque is.


An armed Iron Man villain gets killed with a simple firearm. One that is already known to wear a mask that's not simply tinfoil.


> And I didn't really get the impression that Ms Marvel was freaked or anything by the gun... but it is true that she never uses one, none of the other heroes on that team do.



There's no reason whatsoever for Bucky to waste time giving guns to Ms.Marvel and Spiderman. It shouldn't come up as an issue at all.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting title, new event?


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2009)

hopefully it will be contained within DA/NA

oh what am i saying, ofcourse it will be a giant multi title event that will CHANGE THE STATUS QUO....AGAIN

sigh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Contained within DA/NA with a one shot to kick it off like the X-book arcs (Messiah Complex, Messiah War) would be ideal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

Marvel usually likes to give big, shiny, famous titles to universe-storylines, not so much as to events.

But it works. They're making sales.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Good cause I only read one of the nine books depicted on screen.


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2009)

duuuuuuuuuude! no Punisher/ Secret Warriors? they are really awesome.

i already know how you feel about DD. 

hmm, i wonder who is the "target lost"? (im presuming Tony). What could Osborn do, more than he has done? superheros are already outlawed unless they work for the states, the remainder showcased are all hallmark leaders of the "good" guys, but who are all renegades, already viewed by the public unfavorably. is it an all out systematic assault on these heroes with cover HAMMER/Super powered ops? sounds a bit too early for DA to still trying to get a footing. Also, i can see why Thor is left out, as Loki already nipped that threat in the bud (tentatively), but where is Cap? and why is Skaar there? 

colour me interested


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Pass. I only read Spidey and "target lost" is most likely Deadpool. lol respawn XD


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

DD's inclusion kinda confirms that Diggle's upcoming DD run will be DR related.

finaly we get to see DD fight "Hawkeye"


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> DD's inclusion kinda confirms that Diggle's upcoming DD run will be DR related.
> 
> finaly we get to see DD fight "Hawkeye"





Kilowog said:


> finaly we get to see DD fight "Hawkeye"





Kilowog said:


> DD's inclusion kinda confirms that Diggle's upcoming DD run will be DR related.
> 
> finaly we get to see DD fight "Hawkeye"





Kilowog said:


> DD fight "Hawkeye"


:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

last true fight we got was in Hardcore (which still goes down as one of the most awesome things in any comic book ever)

in Murdock Papers he got dispatched in like a panel


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Seeing as how he's the main focus of Osborne's witch hunt, I wonder why Iron Man isn't on the screens? Maybe he's the lost target?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

mow said:


> hopefully it will be contained within DA/NA
> 
> oh what am i saying, ofcourse it will be a giant multi title event that will CHANGE THE STATUS QUO....AGAIN
> 
> sigh.



guy who runs LCS says it'll be a mini


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Seeing as how he's the main focus of Osborne's witch hunt, I wonder why Iron Man isn't on the screens? Maybe he's the lost target?



that's what I'm guessing


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Agents of Atlas #6 was just great. :WOW

start of a new arc where the Agents meet Namor.  this pretty much sets up the new status quo for Namor and the Atlanteans after Civil War and stuff hapepned.

also  @ Bob's weird fixation with sea life


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 5, 2009)

Areeeeeeeeeeeees!!! You will listen to him or be broken! Aye!!

It was nice to see that Noh-varr didn't join the DA knowing the team were psychopathic criminals. He might be worth something after all.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

DA 5 was actually good. I was pleasantly surprised. Naturally it was an issue with zero fighting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

DA 5: the book that made me like the series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> DA 5 was actually good. I was pleasantly surprised. Naturally it was an issue with *zero fighting*.



Was it written by Bendis?

If so, was it MODERATE dialogue by average standards?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

think of it this way.



No thought bubbles


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

It was dialogue heavy, mostly Osborn dealing with Sentry and twisting the media, which was enjoyable to read.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 5, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> DA 5 was actually good. I was pleasantly surprised. Naturally it was an issue with zero fighting.



I could of sworn that past issues did have fighting.

Ares pimp slapping Bullseye wasn't enough?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Osborn basically pointing out (rightly strangely enough) what a hypocrite Hawkeye is due to him being an excriminal who ended joining the Avengers was beautiful.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## neodragzero (Jun 5, 2009)

I wonder if Hawkeye has the balls to go back on TV and say: 

I stole shit.
He killed a prego.
Who is more likely to get skull f**ked in prison with a rep like that?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Heh M.O.D.O.K.

"And that was it for Monday. Now on Tuesday.."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

MODOK is 7 pages of epic lulz. XD


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Areeeeeeeeeeeees!!! You will listen to him or be broken! Aye!!
> 
> It was nice to see that Noh-varr didn't join the DA knowing the team were psychopathic criminals.* He might be worth something after all.*



He was created by Grant Morrison, that should be enough for you


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

You know what we all should be dying to see in Nor Vahr?


White Outs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

HOLY STRETCHIN' PAGE, BATMAN!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> I could of sworn that past issues did have fighting.



Yes and they sucked. You are clearly confused. I liked DA 5 because it wasn't full of terrible one liners spouted during battle.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> He was created by Grant Morrison, that should be enough for you



It was enough way back when. Then other writers got their hands on him.

And I might have to go read Dark Reign MODOK after that humongoid page up there. Freaking awesome, it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

after reading da5 I have to admit.


if I was an average american in a post SI CW HOM world, I would fall for Osbourn's tricks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2009)

U know, I always tought that the mythological gods was more a dc stuff than marvel, imo.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

Who will Agents of Atlas waste time talking to next week? I'm on the edge of my seat!

And for those who care and those who don't, New Avengers: Reunion sucks from beginning to end.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 6, 2009)

I can only imagine it's like Ross and Rachel, but with capes.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

They fought AIM flunkies. I should've known it would be awful from that. Can't wait for Mockingbird to die again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

the end was meh. The whole thing didn't suck, the problem was, he decided to aproach it through a Mr & Mrs Smith angle, and well, Mr & Ms Smith needed it not be about divorce.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> It was enough way back when. Then other writers got their hands on him.



Civil War: Runaways/Young Avengers


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> And for those who care and those who don't, New Avengers: Reunion sucks from beginning to end.



I figured as such.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't think it was terrible but i didn't care much either. Pretty sure it's made for Mockingbird fans, whoever they are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Civil War: Runaways/Young Avengers



Nor Vhar was pretty sick in that tie in.

Also, it preluded the beatdown the Illuminati gave him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Civil War: Runaways/Young Avengers



I liked Runaways/Young Avengers. I didn't like Noh-varr's portrayal in there. Although that ending, with him sitting on the scientists and declaring that area the new capital of his empire? That was awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I liked Runaways/Young Avengers. I didn't like Noh-varr's portrayal in there. Although that ending, with him sitting on the scientists and declaring that area the new capital of his empire? That was awesome.



OH!

SO that's who he is! This whole time I'm reading DA thinking "Whose this jerkwad?"


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone catch the nipple slip in the latest Initiative?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard and seen it.

Don't think that was intended -- an inking thing, perhaps.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Nor Vhar was pretty sick in that tie in.
> 
> Also, it preluded the beatdown the Illuminati gave him.




Namor

don't ever change


Bergelmir said:


> I liked Runaways/Young Avengers*. I didn't like Noh-varr's portrayal in there*. Although that ending, with him sitting on the scientists and declaring that area the new capital of his empire? That was awesome.



basically what I was ing about


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2009)

"Avengers.  Time for your meds"




also it looks like Bendis has _finally_ gotten the hang of writting Ares.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 8, 2009)

Bitch slapping Bullseye is a step in the right direction, but Bendis' Ares needs to get rid of the axe and pick up the AK.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

You don't slap me.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2009)

If I had hit you for realz, you'd be broken.


----------



## Witch King (Jun 9, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Anyone catch the nipple slip in the latest Initiative?



WHOAAUU, PLEASE show me scans!
They keep drawing such full bodied woman that is just natural and eventual.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2009)

Witch King said:


> WHOAAUU, PLEASE show me scans!
> They keep drawing such full bodied woman that is just natural and eventual.





Could just be an inking thing like Comic Book Guy said. I like to think otherwise though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

What are you guys like 8?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty sure that's her zipper buddy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Shouldnt u guys have porn for times like this?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. Thought the same thing when whatshisface was drooling over that Supergirl cover with the picture of Superwoman's ass. Like, why are you drooling over a drawing? Clearly you can use the internet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Thought the same thing when whatshisface was drooling over that Supergirl cover with the picture of Superwoman's ass. Like, why are you drooling over a drawing? Clearly you can use the internet.



I can't go that far because I too enjoy some good Sentai with an H from time to time, but a nip slip in a comic, no thanks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

cartoon sex is lame... animated or not 


Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Pretty sure that's her zipper buddy.



Could be 



LIL_M0 said:


> What are you guys like 8?





Chaos Ghost said:


> Shouldnt u guys have porn for times like this?





Petes12 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Thought the same thing when whatshisface was drooling over that Supergirl cover with the picture of Superwoman's ass. Like, why are you drooling over a drawing? Clearly you can use the internet.



Lol wut? I just thought it was interesting that they slipped that in, so I mentioned it here, the guy asked for a scan so I posted one . You're acting like I was going on about how I wanted to fap to it or sth 

Anyway, I haven't really been keeping up with Dark Reign, just caught up with Initiative actually, how does it compare so far to the last few Marvel crossovers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Invincible Iron Man and War Machine are the only DR titles worth reading.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well you actually looked at that and apparently thought "OH EM GEE IS THAT HER NIPPLE?!?!?!?!" I mean, really. That just comes off as seeing what you're hoping to see rather than what's actually there...

Also Witch King's response was hilariously retarded, as I have come to expect of him and his short tenure in this forum. I'm not sure if he's ever drawn anything at all, but you can't accidentally draw a nipple. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> cartoon sex is lame... animated or not
> 
> 
> Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign Dark Reign


Sentai with the H is awesome. Where else can I find the sick things that haunt my dreams in cartoon form?


*Spoiler*: _Stephanie _ 



On topic, I've only gotten around to reading Spidey so far, which made me laugh slightly, only because of Spidey trying to play a convincing Venom.




Fuck Iron Man and I'll read War Machine later


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Spoilers! 

I hadn't read spidey yet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Spoilers!
> 
> I hadn't read spidey yet.



Is it really a spoiler if they clearly show whats gonna happen last issue?

I shall spoiler nontheless though.

I should do em so I don't ruin it for Teh Hamma


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck Iron Man and I'll read War Machine later


read War Machine* AND *Iron Man later.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> read War Machine* AND *Iron Man later.



Go read some Runaways will ya? I ain't reading no stinking Iron Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

> Go read some Runaways


You have offended my honor. I challendge you to a duel.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You have offended my honor. I challendge you to a duel.



Been waiting to pull this out for a week now



*ahem*




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's On Bitch





:Vegeta


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

lolz.


That reminds me: Might Avengers seems like a decent book too. Issue 25 onward seems like it anyways. It doesn't seem at all related to DR though. I guess "Scarlet Witch" loosely ties it but not really.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Which is fine, there's plenty of dark reign stuff as it is.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

so concisely explain wanda's rez?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well you actually looked at that and apparently thought "OH EM GEE IS THAT HER NIPPLE?!?!?!?!" I mean, really. That just comes off as seeing what you're hoping to see rather than what's actually there...



uh huh ok



LIL_M0 said:


> Invincible Iron Man and War Machine are the only DR titles worth reading.



Lol I forgot about Iron Man, and haven't read War Machine since Secret Invasion. I think I'll go catch up on Invincible now though since I've heard good things


----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Invincible Iron Man and War Machine are the only DR titles worth reading.



Things tying into Dark Reign i liked (as a whole series):

- Agents of Atlas
- Deadpool
- Elektra
- Punisher
- Ms Marvel

plus several single issues and stuff that never stops beeing awesome (eg Herc).


Right now DR > SI i enjoy far more of the books than back then when SI was published


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

Dark Reign X-men seems pretty exciting


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> so concisely explain wanda's rez?




*Spoiler*: __ 



'Tis not Wanda. Loki's doing a cosplay to have his own Avengers team.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

needed this after the horrendous Millar FF


*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm gonna buy it. No choice.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

DR:FF is the greatest thing ever


----------



## mow (Jun 11, 2009)

Hickman is the current and future king.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

DR: FF is fucking hilarious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Slice said:


> Things tying into Dark Reign i liked (as a whole series):
> 
> - Agents of Atlas
> - Deadpool*
> ...


I forgot about Elektra. That's a great mini-series


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Gargan: Ms. Hand! Ms. Hand! Bullseye said he's going to kill me!
Bullseye: Did not!
Gargan: Did too!
Bullseye: Not!
Gargan: Too!

Bendis once again proves that he is such a writer that truly gets into each characters real personality to create a situation that makes one really feel like they're immersed in the comic-book world


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Venom has been regressing into  a more spider-man like persona, and Bullseye has always been a litte... Flippant about killing peopple. He sees it like a very sexual act on which he's a player.
Going "did not" "Did too" is actually pretty believable.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Uh, he's been talking like spider-man because when Bendis writes team books everybody talks like Spider-man 

Except for the times that they don't and then the issues are really good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

still, venom has a simplistic hungry mind. He'dd either tell or devour his head in his sleep.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Venom has been regressing into  a more spider-man like persona, and Bullseye has always been a litte... Flippant about killing peopple. He sees it like a very sexual act on which he's a player.
> Going "did not" "Did too" is actually pretty believable.



Yes

Because two psychotic killers talking like they're at the first day at school makes perfect sense. I mean it is completely in character for Venom to run and cry to the teacher

I think Osborn isn't the only person that needs their meds


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Venom and Osborn have been building a relationship for a while now. Personally, I think Norman has made the symbionte more his than Gargan's.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe. I doubt Bendis read anything about Gargan other than maybe looking at his entry on wikipedia


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Remember that Thunderbolts issue, where norman built a punkin bomb in a pen drive


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Gage wrote that


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

It helped ingratiate norman in my eyes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Your face helped inaugurate Norman in your eyes

If that makes sense


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

it did. In ways I cannot explain outside the bath house


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow.  The creation of the shitty Young Avengers was the most retarded thing I've ever read.  I hope to god, Eli beats the fucking shit out of them

Fantastic Four continues to be the greatest thing ever


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

I usually hate dimensional crap, but DR:FF is so epic


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

indeed.  Everything about it is awesome.  *Everything*.

The divergent timelines, Hickman's Reed Richards, the other 3's adventures in the multiverse, the misadventures of Franklin and Valeria.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Warriors #5 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

What was the second?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry.  fixed.


Nick Fury and the Howling Commandos are awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

another issue i have to buy.

I should really start writing these down


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Good reads. Good reads. . .


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2009)

DR: YA just makes me dislike Eli more.

I just can't like hypocrites.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

DR:YA made me a dissapointed panda.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> DR: YA just makes me dislike Eli more.
> 
> I just can't like hypocrites.





Banhammer said:


> DR:YA made me a dissapointed panda.



This is why I won't read it. I told you any book that the Young avengers have to share a title with will suck.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's entirely their book, it's just introducing the young masters of evil


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2009)

Hickman is god


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> DR: YA just makes me dislike Eli more.
> 
> I just can't like hypocrites.



I should shit in your breakfast cereal then puke in your dinner. Eli is awesome and so not a hypocrite.

EDIT: Coat of Arms wins. She's like Deidara, only more manly. 

And someone has to shop out Eli doing that facepalm for me

EDIT 2: OMFG NO NO NO NO GIANT SNAKE GIANT SNAKE HELLLPPPP!!!ing


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

This is from what this week?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dark Wolverine.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

> EDIT: Coat of Arms wins. She's like Deidara, only more manly.




Wait, you are aware Deidara has testicles


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Wait, you are aware Deidara has testicles



Just because all men has testicles, doesn't EVERYTHING with testicles is a man


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

And you're aware that coat of arms does not


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

ok so

Mark Waid interviews about *Strange*
this one
this one

Rick Remender interviews about *Doctor Voodoo*
this one
this one
this one


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And you're aware that coat of arms does not



Or does she?

She don't but that still doesn't make Deidara any less of a bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

damn.  I just read the interviews I posted and am now uber hyped for Doctor Voodoo.  I hope Remender can deliver.

I mean Brother Voodoo actually has a PhD, is the Houngan Supreme (Voodoo Sorceror Supreme), on top of having all of Strange's old powers.  Also DOOM


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> damn.  I just read the interviews I posted and am now uber hyped for Doctor Voodoo.  I hope Remender can deliver.
> 
> I mean Brother Voodoo actually has a PhD, is the Houngan Supreme (Voodoo Sorceror Supreme), on top of having all of Strange's old powers.  Also DOOM



How depleted does this leave Strange? I mean, how powerful is he gonna be now that he aint the Head Magician in Charge?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

NEWSRAMA:  So what is the status of his magical powers? He's still got some, right?

Mark Waid:  Yes and no. He doesn't have the magical powers we associate with him. He can't just toss around magical bolts. Nothing comes as naturally and easily to him as it used to. In that sense, it feels like a little bit of a come-down for him. He's no longer automatically connected to the mystical energies that whip around the Marvel Universe. He's no longer connected in that sense, so he has to work at it the same as he did when he first started.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> NEWSRAMA:  So what is the status of his magical powers? He's still got some, right?
> 
> Mark Waid:  Yes and no. He doesn't have the magical powers we associate with him. He can't just toss around magical bolts. Nothing comes as naturally and easily to him as it used to. In that sense, it feels like a little bit of a come-down for him. He's no longer automatically connected to the mystical energies that whip around the Marvel Universe. He's no longer connected in that sense, so he has to work at it the same as he did when he first started.



Hmmm, interesting. I might read that Strange book just to see how the mighty have fallen. I dunno why but I envisioned him without the Supreme powers as being roughly a step below Doom.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> NEWSRAMA:  So what is the status of his magical powers? He's still got some, right?
> 
> Mark Waid:  Yes and no. He doesn't have the magical powers we associate with him. He can't just toss around magical bolts. Nothing comes as naturally and easily to him as it used to. In that sense, it feels like a little bit of a come-down for him. He's no longer automatically connected to the mystical energies that whip around the Marvel Universe. He's no longer connected in that sense, so he has to work at it the same as he did when he first started.



Any REASONABLE explanation though, other than rationalizing editorial decree and Bendis' portrayal?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

It's Mark Waid.  Have faith.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

e u p h o r i s t i c

Ares is getting his own mini.  That leaves only Sentry and Marvel Boy who have yet to get any such treatment.

Bullseye - Dark Reign: Hawkeye mini
Venom - Dark Reign: Sinister Spider-Man mini
Moonstone - Ms. Marvel ongoing
Daken - Dark Wolverine ongoing
Ares - Dark Avengers: Ares mini
Norman - DA is essentially HIS book.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

page 10

Dark Reign is reaching its climax.

Dark Reign: The List - a series of one-shots starting in September, and featuring Osborn taking on the heroes from the “Iron Patriot Acts” teaser image. The eight specials announced at Heroes Con and simultaneously at Wizard World: Philly are:

Avengers - by Brian Bendis and Marko Djurdjevic
Uncanny X-Men - by Matt Fraction and Alan Davis
Secret Warriors - by Jonathan Hickman and Ed McGuniness
Punisher - by Rick Remender and John Romita Jr.
Daredevil - by Andy Diggle and Billy Tan
Wolverine - by Jason Aaron and Esad Ribic
Hulk - by Greg Pak and Ben Oliver
Amazing Spider-Man - by Dan Slott and Adam Kubert


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2009)

I've said it, and I'll say it again.
I want the white-outs back


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

so it seems like *The World* from Morrison's New X-Men is the focus of Dark Reign: The List - Wolverine

  this could cause problems


also
*
FANTOMEX IS BACK*

:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW
:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *FANTOMEX IS BACK*
> 
> :WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW
> :WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2009)

Meh. That reminds me, I wanna go get Mistique's series


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> It's Mark Waid.  Have faith.



Waid, eh? Very well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

Heroes for Hire guest star on T-Bolts
*Spoiler*: _Luke and Danny_ 









> Osborn targets Cage and Rand because they have a history of working together and their unique abilities lend themselves to stealth and “wetworks” style operations.
> Saphyrr


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2009)

and they look like rabid zombies because..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> and they look like rabid zombies because..



Because MATT (the cover artist) apparently had an awful childhood, therefore he always draws creepy looking cover art and never scenes of joy. 

page 12


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2009)

Good lord, they look like they're possessed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

War Machine lost to Ozzie?! 




			
				WAR MACHINE #10 said:
			
		

> *COVER BY:* Francesco Mattina
> *WRITER:* Greg Pak
> *PENCILS:* Allan Jefferson
> *COLORED BY:* Jay David Ramos - A
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Ozzie _does_ have the superior armor


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


>



from what I can tell, the Wolverine one-shot will just be Fantomex killing things while Wolverine fights Marvel Boy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2009)

isn't the iron patriot a relatively old armor?

I mean, atthe very least, pre-extremis


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

War Marchine lost?

Red herring, I smell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> isn't the iron patriot a relatively old armor?
> 
> I mean, atthe very least, pre-extremis


Yeah, Rhodey's armor is more sophisticated awesome. I bet he just got his arms and legs blown off so he could integrate the Iron Patriot suit with his own. 


Comic Book Guy said:


> War Marchine lost?
> 
> Red herring, I smell.



smells more like billshit.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhodey's gonna assimalate IP's suit.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

Here
Here
Here
Here

List interviews.

Seems like this is truly the beginning of the end for Osborn.


Wolverine - Osborn sends Marvel Boy to take over Weapon Plus facility known as "The World" from Morrison's NXM.  Only to be met by Fantomex and Wolverine.  In an act of self preservation, "The World" activates Weapon XVI...

Daredevil - seems to be about Osborn finally giving Bullseye the OK to go after DD.

Amazing Spider-Man - The set up for the final confrontation between Norman and Peter.  builds off of New Ways to Die and American Son.

Punisher - Norman is ... annoyed by Castle, so he decides, for one day, to concentrate *ALL* of H.A.M.M.E.R. plus the Dark Avengers on killing Frank Castle.  Can Frank survive?

Hulk -  The return of Smart Hulk. Osborn messes with one of Banner's friends so he and SKaar go after Osborn.  near as I can tell, there will be no Red Hulk

Avengers - Clint decides to try to kill Norman by storming Avengers Tower

Uncanny X-Men - Seems like an epilogue to Utopia, but more focused on Namor.

Secret Warriors - Straight up Norman vs Nick Fury.  a duel of wits and personalities


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

The Green Goblin is getting his fingers on all the big pies, eh? Who'dd know..

Win some, loose others, 'tis how it will go untill the next event.

I predict norman's fall to be in the event after the next one, which should be the iron partriot act


----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Daredevil - seems to be about Osborn finally *giving Bullseye the OK to go after DD.*
> 
> Punisher - Norman is ... annoyed by Castle, so he decides, for one day, to concentrate ALL of H.A.M.M.E.R. plus the Dark Avengers on killing Frank Castle.  Can Frank survive?
> 
> ...



This looks like some really interesting weeks, i approve!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

Green Scar Hulk and Skaar team-up?

Oh fucking god.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

I actually wouldn't mind if the hulk didn't show himself up for the next five years or so.

Or at least untill he helps steve alongside tony and thor to de-throne norman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought Hulk would be MIA after WWH#5.

Then Loeb wrote Hulk. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd be surprised if Dark Reign ends in these one shots.

edit: it seems that it does end Dark Reign but maybe not necessarily Osborn's reign, since apparently the status quo after the List greatly involves the Cabal.

Also, if I had to guess after knowing Daredevil is on the list, I'd say issue 500 ends with him taking over the Hand.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Daredevil - seems to be about Osborn finally giving Bullseye the OK to go after DD.
> 
> Punisher - Norman is ... annoyed by Castle, so he decides, for one day, to concentrate *ALL* of H.A.M.M.E.R. plus the Dark Avengers on killing Frank Castle.  Can Frank survive?
> 
> ...



All of that sounds epic! Punisher's one-shot sounds fucking awesome. I actually hope Punisher loses this one. He doesn't have to die, but damn if Castle out smarts all of those groups, it just makes HAMMER and the Dark Avengers look weak as fuck.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2009)

Wait, when is Utopia released?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2009)

If there's anything I definitely like about Dark Reign, is that Punisher's in his element.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> isn't the iron patriot a relatively old armor?
> 
> I mean, atthe very least, pre-extremis



yes.  He took the pre-extremis armor and added his own Oscorp tech to it.   it's unknown how strong the armor actually is right now.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

Link removed

Hickman talks Secret Warriors


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol. I was reading the first dozen pages, with all the hate we housed towards Dark Reign, thus far MA and NA are the only titles that have been sub par. (as predicted by us all then).

anyhow, it's 6 months into the thing, how do you guys rate this? I frankly think this is the best thing to happen to Marvel in a long time, and they actually managed to run with the concept in a great direction. Osborn is better than ever and the stars of the show are def Hickman, who Marvel should sign an exclusive contract with for the next 20 or so years.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think you mean NA and DA 

Although DA's last issue was good, I think that's probably just like all of Bendis' Avengers stuff where it's meh most of the time and then every once in a while it actually has a really interesting talky issue instead of generic fighting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2009)

The stories done by Dark Reign range from alright to pretty damn interesting.

But I still dislike the concept behind it.

No fucking public with a shred of common sense would consider, never mind allow, a villain as infamous as the Green Goblin to assume such political power.

I've heard of suspension of disbelief. . . but this is really pushing it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2009)

> No fucking public with a shred of common sense would consider, never mind allow, a villain as infamous as the Green Goblin to assume such political power.
> 
> I've heard of suspension of disbelief. . . but this is really pushing it.



Well, having read thunderbolts, and with the latest issue of DA, I don't hate it, and with BND, I'm just too fucking confused to object.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The stories done by Dark Reign range from alright to pretty damn interesting.
> 
> But I still dislike the concept behind it.
> 
> ...



Lol since when does the public have common sense?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 22, 2009)

These are the retards who actually buy the Daily Bugle's DB's spew about Spiderman being a villain. Of COURSE they're going to think Osborn is a great hero after saves the planet on national television.

And I'm very sad Dark Reign is almost over. It feels like it barely started.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2009)

dark reign lasting less than ultimatum is desgusting


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

> I've heard of suspension of disbelief. . . but this is really pushing it.


my well thought out rebuttal

shut up


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it works given the latest DA issue. You could almost see how people buy into him. The way he took over is still dumb though, just shooting the skrull queen.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

Just got around to reading the Hickman interview

His plans for Secret Warriors and Fantastic Four sound amazingly awesome.

He also said he's working on a 3rd book...

:WOW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

MAKE IT SO.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone reading Skull Kill Krew? I know I'm not. I skimmed the whole damn thing. Something about rodeo Skrulls....and Wolverine was thrown in as well. Just awful.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

Hood mini continues to be pretty darn good.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

elektra too


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought bringing in Wolverine would Make Elektra suck. It didn't.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

Zodiac was neat


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

I lol'd at the artist's (fox?) incredibly unflattering take on the human torch.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 26, 2009)

Zodiac looks pretty good so far. It does of course help to see Human Torch get schooled. Does anyone even like the character anymore?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Does anyone even like the character anymore?



No. **


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ghost (of the TBolts) is hilarious.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Both the avenger titles today were decent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Eh. NA ended with a fizzle.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2009)

DA was nice, Namor got his balls back, Norman slowly going nuts (I wonder if he doesn't sleep because then the Goblin would take over)


and Hellstorm was doing some major hinting that might tie back into something from a while ago

mainly


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol@ namor


I find the fact that I haven't sent a tidal wave to destroy your east coast to be a great proof of patience and character


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

What da hell is going on here?

Initiative was good, Force was good, Factor was messed up, Dark was interesting, and New was eh...  By the way, I thought that girl was white at first.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

Zodiac is a villain I want to see more of.  He reminds me of TDK's Joker but with his own type of madness.  The cover to #2 is


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2009)

I wanted to see how the original Zodiacs were killed. >.>
The fact that I read the most recent New Warriors makes me care.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Inspired by the Zodiac Killer?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Also, what the fuck happened to Penance?  Last I saw he was awesome, how'd he get caught up by GG again?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

> I wanted to see how the original Zodiacs were killed. >.>
> The fact that I read the most recent New Warriors makes me care.


it was funnier to see all their heads in a sack thrown in front of Clown



> Inspired by the Zodiac Killer?


Not even fucking close.

Cheaters)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Huh. Good start.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Also, what the fuck happened to Penance?  Last I saw he was awesome, how'd he get caught up by GG again?



The initiative is like the comic that just picks up any forgotten plot threads isn't it?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

they're a literal universal garbage bin.

But I liked how trauma grew a pair of balls just to loose them again.


----------



## Z (Jun 26, 2009)

Osborn got schooled by Namor. 

And do I sense the Goblin coming back? 

And  "Captain Marvel" ran away.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Getting laid musta cleared his head.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ms Marvel is awesome now that Danvers is "dead".


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

I wonder if he'll come back or if someone else becomes a Dark Avenger.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2009)

I really hope Marvelboy doesn't leave before he does _anything_ on the dark avengers besides leave.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope Marvel Boy KICKS DAMN ASS sometime.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2009)

Noh-Varr is coming back, Fraction says he'll be in Utopia, also he's taking on Wolverine and Fantomex on Osborn's orders in The List


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

Wonder if he'll do something good.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 27, 2009)

Deadpool in Ms. Marvel?!?!?!?! Dear God, let this continue! 

Death, Copycat, Syrin, Black Widow II, AND Ms. MARVEL?!?!?! I smell EPIC harem. :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

> Deadpool in Ms. Marvel?!?!?!?! Dear God, let this continue!


As part if the opposition, I say make it stop. 

You could tell that those pages were last minute additions. They almost failed up the flow of the story.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 27, 2009)

His little appearance in that comic was funny though.  The little bit with him wanting to make an entrance and breaking the 4th Wall was good.


----------



## mow (Jun 28, 2009)

man, i never though id ever say this, but Daken was incredible in Dark Wolverine. I really enjoyed that book.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

He felt like just a Mary Sue to me


----------



## mow (Jun 28, 2009)

go back to crying about runaways bitch


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

you crue harlot


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

i def have an interest in daken now.  Way more than logan.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2009)

Dark Wolverine is actually probably my least favorite Dark Reign Tie in so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

sinister spider-man for me.


----------



## mow (Jun 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> you crue harlot



id honestly feel bad for you, but you make it so amusing xD



Petes12 said:


> Dark Wolverine is actually probably my least favorite Dark Reign Tie in so far.



Well, it's inevitable that Osborn will be one step ahead of him in every turn and the goblin smack down that will occur will def be amusing, but i just loved the fact there is someone out there that has no issues a all with fucking with Bullseye, and actually get a chuckle out of it. The dude's a straight up nutter mate. 

Plus that panel when he mentioned spiderman  and osborn just went all  was hilarious


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah, I'm all for fucking with bullseye


On another news, fuck this week has been horrible for fictional and real people alike


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> On another news, fuck this week has been horrible for fictional and real people alike



Yeah. MJ, and now Billy Mays.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Farah Fawcet and that Kill Bill guys..


Not mention Old Lace and Bon Clay


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Old Lace is the raptor?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

David Carradine died the best way possible 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Violent Masturbation


 but I could care less about the fictional deaths Marvel may or may not be throwing at us (the death of Wolverine has been hinted somewhere I think?)

I have to say...Bendis's love of obscure Blaxplotation era characters is uncanny. First he made Luke Cage the unassuming leader of the New Avengers and now he makes Brother Voodoo Sorcerer Supreme?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> David Carradine died the best way possible
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



And according to their lawyer possibly murdered by a secret sect of kung fu assassins!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

no black guys in usm though..


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

Nick Fury?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

I stand thoroughly corrected


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2009)

Ult. Nick Fury is more Millar's than he is Bendis'


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

But he is in Bendis, and he is awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2009)

There's Ultimate Blade


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think any of us want to remember that arc to be honest. At least, I don't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2009)

I do, even if only because of what Blade says to Spidey when he gets in his way


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't remember ultimate blade


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 28, 2009)

He told Spidey that he'd f*ck his sh!t up if he ran into him again...


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

I just remember it being a Ben Urich heavy storyline that was never brought up again...much like most of Ultimate Marvel's storylines...Minus Ben Urich.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought it was during that annual when he was talking to MJ? The one with Electra as well?


----------



## Z (Jun 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> And according to their lawyer possibly murdered by a secret sect of kung fu assassins!




**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

Invincible Iron Man is still very good. 

I think next Madame Masque (without the mask) will either be depicted as being incredibly gorgeous or Leper Queen, and for the sake of teh lulz. I'm hoping for Leper Queen.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 7, 2009)

Didn't The Hood tap that after she showed him her face? If she looks like Leper Queen...

WTF was he drunk?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)

HELL YES, the shit is on


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2009)

Black Widow? Darkhawk? Songbird and Tinker(?)?


----------



## attackoflance (Jul 8, 2009)

So when is Dark Reign supposed to be over and what is next?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Darkhawk?

So he survived WoK.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)

It's not Darkhawk, it's Mach-IV, you know one of the founding Thunderbolts and practically Songbird's bestest friend in the world


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

Quesada vaguely implies Zemo might show up in Tbolts at some point


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2009)

Zemo?

Oh fuck!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign: Fantastic Four #5 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah Diggle said the same thing


sweet more Hickman next week :swoon:


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 16, 2009)

Dark reign any good?

Worth checking out?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

like I said before that's a very vague question, it varies from book to book.

but personally I'm liking it a lot


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2009)

As a whole I'd have to say it's wildly successful. The quality obviously differs from book to book, but I don't think any book suffers from having to try and tie into Dark Reign, and most books are better for it. Most of the DR minis are entertaining too. 

And despite the massive amount of DR books I read every month, I've never felt like I was getting sick of the concept. I don't think Marvel could do any better than that. Except, you know, have made Secret Invasion good and make Norman's power grab more logical.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes Osbarn, summon venom to fight the human torch


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

And didn't reed make the first sonic gun spidey used vs. brock?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 16, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> As a whole I'd have to say it's wildly successful. The quality obviously differs from book to book, but I don't think any book suffers from having to try and tie into Dark Reign, and most books are better for it. Most of the DR minis are entertaining too.
> 
> And despite the massive amount of DR books I read every month, I've never felt like I was getting sick of the concept. I don't think Marvel could do any better than that. Except, you know, have made Secret Invasion good and make Norman's power grab more logical.


Pretty much my opinion, and double on that last sentence.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

truly an exercise in Machiavelli.

Does the ends (Dark Reign's awesome) justify the means (Secret Invasion)


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yes Osbarn, summon venom to fight the human torch


I wonder if fire can still affect the Venom symbiote like it used to.  When the symbiote was on the mob bosses kid, a tanker truck exploded, practically in his face, yet it didn't seem to bother him much.  He even had flames on him yet, he was still chucking a car at Spider-Man.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2009)

that's not the only feat really.
Spider-Man vs Firelord? Etc. Still, I bet you when the need comes for some Smart-Card bearing character to pwn Venom without actually having to fight him, his pyrophobia is gonna came running back


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

I lold at Spidey reminding himself that he beat Firelord once to psych himself up when he was getting beat in a recent fight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> truly an exercise in Machiavelli.
> 
> Does the ends (Dark Reign's awesome) justify the means (Secret Invasion)



Yes.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

Dark Reign certainly makes SI look worse and worse with every arc. To think Marvel comics sucked so bad just 9 months ago. An agonizing labor for a glorious rebirth.

Oh wait, Rebirth.  Here we go again. More labor pains.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2009)

too many things named "Rebirth" out there.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

My statement applies to them both. The two I know of. Probably more Rebirths going on right now.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

well Cap is being _Reborn_, it's Flash and GL that got a _Rebirth_


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

>.<                           

.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Jul 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> truly an exercise in Machiavelli.
> 
> Does the ends (Dark Reign's awesome) justify the means (Secret Invasion)



No, because they could have done a better job on SI and still have the same result.


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2009)

Secret Invasion lead to Hickman in marvel.

That justifies _anything_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

Dark Reign: The List covers


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

CASTLE


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2009)

being owned by Daken...



EDIT: Fantomex!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2009)

> *COVER BY:* Salvador Larroca
> *WRITER:* Matt Fraction
> *PENCILS:* Salvador Larroca
> *INKS:* Salvador Larroca
> ...






> *COVER BY:* Francesco Mattina
> *WRITER:* Greg Pak
> *PENCILS:* Wellinton Alves (from Nova )
> *INKS:* Nelson Pereira
> ...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 21, 2009)

Holy shit.
That is an awesome fucking cover


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Holy shit.
> That is an awesome fucking cover



Welcome to a long time ago. MATT is indeed the best cover artist bar none


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

DR:FF #5 was mainly just a transitional issue, bridging the mini with Hickman's upcoming run of the main title. 

alos lol at Franklin owning Norman


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Franklin has his powers back.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2009)

No he dosen't.


He has them in a way like "he never lost them" if that's what you meant.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well that's a first. I was genuinely impressed with Ms. Marvel, for the most part. Big long brawl throughout the issue that was well done, and a nice little twist at the end.

edit: misleading cover though.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No he dosen't.
> 
> 
> He has them in a way like "he never lost them" if that's what you meant.



How can a toy gun shot bullets? Thats some minor reality warping right there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a toy gun owned by the kid who is the son of SCIENCE

It will shoot whatever he wants it to shoot


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's a toy gun owned by the kid who is the son of SCIENCE
> 
> *It will shoot whatever he wants it to shoot*



Reality Warping much?

Besides Franklin is retarded. Valeria is the genius.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSHHH

That is the sound of the joke flying over your head


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSHHH
> 
> That is the sound of the joke flying over your head



No I got the joke. Didn't mean to come of agressive


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 29, 2009)

Am I a bad person for wanting someone (Spidey, Cyclops, War Machine, Punisher, hell, even Tony Stark) to just kill Norman already? Just, ugh. I love the DR concept but he's just becoming inpossible to tolerate


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

end of new Hawkeye issue was funny


----------



## Deviate (Jul 30, 2009)

Solo. I remember that guy from Amazing Spider-Man issues in the mid-1990's. Some kind of teleporting punisher clone. Yup, he's gonna die.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Every time I see Dormammu now I remember how much better Bacchalo's interpretation of him was.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Recap page of Sinister Spider-man.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Coat of Arms has the stupidest origin ever


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Secret Warriors was just


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol at Dr Everything.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

Exxtra, extra, dark reign young avengers still sucks


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Secret Warriors was just


waait...wut?

Edit;  Wait wait...so does that mean what I think it means about BW and DP?  That conflict's resolved.  LOL gingers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Exxtra, extra, dark reign young avengers still sucks


I told you guys that whenever the YA share a title with another group the result is always gonna be crap. Civil War: YA/R, crap! Secret invasion: R/YA, crap!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

Only the art in SI was crap Civil war wasn't crap at all.

The only thing I object is how scopeless they were in the big pivture.

YA presents on another hand, was mostly crap


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> waait...wut?
> 
> Edit;  Wait wait...so does that mean what I think it means about BW and DP?  That conflict's resolved.  LOL gingers.


speak english


LIL_M0 said:


> I told you guys that whenever the YA share a title with another group the result is always gonna be crap. Civil War: YA/R, crap! Secret invasion: R/YA, crap!



I'm about 87% sure the last issue will just be Eli punching the shit out of the Young Masters


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

> speak english



He's talking about deadpool and how Heroes Prefer Redheads


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

Actually I am referencing Natasha having faked interest in Wade so there is no conflict for Siryn to show up.  IF it happens, it will be very natural.  And yeah, I never noticed how many romantic good girls are ginger.  MJ, Tarot, Natasha, Jean come to mind immediately.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone think that JJ is acting OOC?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Coat of Arms has the stupidest origin ever


I know. But I kinda like her for some reason



Banhammer said:


> Exxtra, extra, dark reign young avengers still sucks


 .............Yeah it does. It seems kinda.......aimless



LIL_M0 said:


> I told you guys that whenever the YA share a title with another group the result is always gonna be crap. Civil War: YA/R, crap! Secret invasion: R/YA, crap!


Civil War was good, and SI was decent


Kilowog said:


> speak english
> 
> 
> I'm about 87% sure the last issue will just be Eli punching the shit out of the Young Masters



Thats the only reason I'm still watching. I'm thinking Melter and maybe COA will end up getting all good guyed up.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Aug 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Actually I am referencing Natasha having faked interest in Wade so there is no conflict for Siryn to show up.  IF it happens, it will be very natural.  And yeah, I never noticed how many romantic good girls are ginger.  MJ, Tarot, Natasha, Jean come to mind immediately.



You doubt the sparks? All this last Thunderbolts issue shows is that they both were wearing masks. The sparks were there, regardless of the face. Natasha's expressions were still her own. AWWWW YEAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2009)

so did anyone else read Secret Warriors?

Hickman is a god


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2009)

*raises hand*

Marvel better not pull a JMS on him.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2009)

*Nick Fury is surrounded by a half dozen mens pointing guns at him*

Fury: "you have 5 seconds to stand down or I will take your gun and beat you to death with it"

*everyone surrenders*


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2009)

It's one of my favorite books, I just didn't have much to say about this issue, other than to reiterate that it is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2009)

the last page twist was good.  honestly did not see it coming, but it makes some sense.  also the potential for great stories in the future.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well sure you didn't, we didn't even have one issue knowing there was a traitor to hydra before it being revealed who the traitor is. It's not like there was a lot of build up to this twist. And now, this too has to be explained, same as the shield working for hydra thing has to. 

Still, Hickman is basically Bizarro Loeb.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

srsly , look at her face 

Secret Warriors and Tbolts are having a light crossover.


----------



## mow (Aug 6, 2009)

Diggle and Hickman

:fapfap


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> [post]
> 
> *Secret Warriors and Tbolts are having a light crossover*.



How can a crossover be light?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

they won't be directly crossing over, like wit did with DP.  but more like both series will look at the same event from different perspectives, like the Venom Bomb thing.

oh and also expect another "light" cross with Dark Avengers (first post Utopia issue is Ares going after Fury)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah. That'd be alright.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2009)

> Editor Bill Rosemann explained, “Nick Fury vs. Norman Osborn? The Secret Warriors vs. the Thunderbolts? Andy Diggle and Jonathan Hickman trying to one-up one another? Miguel Sepulveda and Alessandro Vitti out for blood? Something tells me this is going to get messy”




this will be good

oh and Secret Warriors shows another reason SI sucked no awesome Dum Dum and Fury team


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

also no HYDRA


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also *no HYDRA*



IMPOSSIBLE!

I call bloody lie!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

well it's true, HYDRA did not show up in SI


also it looks like the Young Avengers mini will actually be mildly relevant


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

Jason Voorhees in Thunderbolts!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

Jeff Parker taking over for Andy Diggle.

Great news since Parker is simply one of Marvel's greatest writers right now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

Tell me why I should be excited


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

Jeff Parker is writing it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

Ms. Hand is really hot in Goblin Legacy

Also should I read Ms. Marvel or is it like like Wolverine with it focusing entirely on Moonstone and not Danvers?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ms. Hand is really hot in Goblin Legacy
> 
> Also should I read Ms. Marvel or is it like like Wolverine with it focusing entirely on Moonstone and not Danvers?



I read on issue, and that one was all Moonstone, and I think that's the path its taking.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Tell me why I should be excited



Agents of Atlas


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

plus Exiles, Age of the Sentry, DR: Hood, and especially Mysterius: The Unfathomable


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well it's true, HYDRA did not show up in SI



Probably enough green colored fodder as it was. And to be fair, SI launched Secret Warriors, which has made Hydra more awesome than it's ever been.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Also should I read Ms. Marvel or is it like like Wolverine with it focusing entirely on Moonstone and not Danvers?



There was one issue that introduced Moonstone as Ms Marvel in a one off, after that the story is about this 'war of the marvels' and it starts out from Moonstone's PoV, but looks like with last issue it will be both narrating.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats going on in the Marvel Universe? I 've only been keeping up in the DC BLackest NIght universe

Spiderman?
Captain America?
Wolverine?
Avengers?
Hulk?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Osborn replaced Tony Stark as head of SHIELD and is basically ruling the world. Most of the Marvel Universe seems to revolve around that in one way or another, but especially the Avengers titles.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

> Spiderman?


Mary Jane is back, and she apparently knows Spidey is Peter
Aunt May got married to JJJ's dad
JJJ was elected mayor of NYC
Harry Osborn has cut ties to his father, trying to make a new life for himself.
Hints that lot of Spidey's enemies are getting together for something big.




> Captain America?


Bucky is on the New Avengers roster.
Steve Rogers isn't actually dead, he's "unstuck in time"
3 way race to revive Cap: Bucky + co., Red Skull and Osborn
Heroes Reborn Bucky (girl one) is now Nomad
Human Torch (robot) is coming back to life.




> Wolverine?


Logan's son Daken is a member of Norman Osborn's Avengers
Logan still a member of X-Force, New Avengers and X-Men, given reason is that seeing Daken is a killer like him has given him a deathwish so he tries to overexert himself.
X-Force - helped save Hope from Bishop.
New Avengers - currently helping to right Hood
X-men - on his way to San Francisco
also he's finally found Romulus, confronting him now




> Avengers?


Mighty
Led by Hank Pym, currently affiliated with GRAMPA (like SHIELD but they suck).
currently fighting The Unknown, an epicly powerful Inhuman.

*Spoiler*: _Roster_ 



Hank Pym
Hercules
Jacosta
Vision 
Stature
USA Agent
Quicksilver
Loki (pretending to be Scarlet Witch)




New
Led by Clint Barton
helped defeat the Hood in New Orleans
currently fighting his gang

*Spoiler*: _Roster_ 



Ronin (Clint)
Mockingbird 
Spider-Man
Spider-Woman
Luke Cage
Bucky Cap
Ms. Marvel
Wolverine




Dark
currently at war with the X-Men in San Francisco

*Spoiler*: _Roster_ 



Norman Osborn (in an Iron Man suit)
Ares
Bullseye
Moonstone
Venom
Marvel Boy
Daken
Sentry







> Hulk?


Bruce Banner has lost the ability to turn into the Hulk
Skaar is on earth.
Bruce and Skaar are working together to learn more about the conspiracy that Rulk is a member of
Jennifer She-Hulk is off the table
new She-Hulk arrives from multiverse (Hulk's daughter), becomes member of ARMOR
Rulk is fighting X-Force
Skaar had a twin, who is in space leading the survivors of Sakaar


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think you forgot the solicit's text


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

I just wanted to post the cover.  I like it.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

All those knives makes me think Bullseye.

I wanna see Spiderman vs Ares or Sentry.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

knives have pumpkins on them.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

with glowing jack-o-lantern faces, yes


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

the pumpkin is actually a fruit


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

I love Joe Casey


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah no one's really been talking about Zodiac, but I've enjoyed it, especially the first issue.


----------



## attackoflance (Aug 18, 2009)

I wondering if I should read the up to date version thats up to 8/11/09 or just wait it out...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah no one's really been talking about Zodiac, but I've enjoyed it, especially the first issue.



Who is Zodiac? Thats the only reason I haven't read it yet


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

basically a new character, right? but he took the name of the group of decapitated heads seen there.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> basically a *new character*, right? but he took the name of the group of *decapitated heads *seen there.



sOLD!:IRIA


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

Still a little bitter about Zodiac killing Zodiac. 

Human Torch brutally beaten within an inch of his life was nice tho.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I love Joe Casey



Is that stupid non-smoking policy still in effect at Marvel?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes...but why do you ask?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

cus that girl has a lollipop instead of a cigarette


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

Do we know what hammer Stands for yet?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeff Parker really is a great writer.  If you had told me a year ago I would not only enjoy but care about The Hood again after what Bendis did to the character, I'd have kicked you in the balls.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Jeff Parker really is a great writer.  If you had told me a year ago I would not only enjoy but care about The Hood again after what Bendis did to the character, I'd have kicked you in the balls.



I assume this mini takes place before that New Avengers issue where Doc Voodoo handles him yes?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

most likely   .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> most likely   .



Only reason I ask is because I thought Hood's demon cloak got burnt or destroyed or something at the end of the issue


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

It takes place before that story, yeah.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

it seems to me the mini is just after the start of Dark Reign

also I like that Shocker was in the new issue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

I think I'm gonna look into that once I get off work.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

you should probably read Brian K. Vaughan's original Hood mini (ie. the only other good Hood story).  it's by the same artist and the current mini picks up a lot of plot points from it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you should probably read Brian K. Vaughan's original Hood mini (ie. the only other good Hood story).  it's by the same artist and the current mini picks up a lot of plot points from it.



I have. I actually read it twice because the first time it didn't really click with me, then I saw that he became a relelvent character so I went back to re-read it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

k.  cause some stuff from there is brought up again and Parker does a good job of making it fit with all the stuff Bendis pulled out of his ass

his family, White Fang, the way the hood works, the workings of his organization, his stance on the Cabal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Why the hate on bendis's work on the hood?


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2009)

becuase he basically was too damn lazy to create a new character, so he took the hood, removed everything that made him "the hood" and just had a ball of a time screwing around with him

Character rape of the highest caliber.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

mow said:


> becuase he basically was too damn lazy to create a new character, so he took the hood, removed everything that made him "the hood" and just had a ball of a time screwing around with him
> 
> Character rape of the highest caliber.



but he ended up in a better position then he was.....also he was the antagonist when he was in New Avengers


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2009)

...that's nothing to be proud off. AT ALL.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

why????


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Why the hate on bendis's work on the hood?



I'm sure his intentions were noble, to give the Hood a lot more exposure. But he got way too much, no characterization, and it just caused most people to hate him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm sure his intentions were noble, to give the Hood a lot more exposure. But he got way too much, no characterization, and it just caused most people to hate him.



i thought it did really well to put him over as a bad ass, and a Crime boss that could relate to the guys he was ordering around


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i thought it did really well to put him over as a bad ass, and a Crime boss that could relate to the guys he was ordering around



In rasslin terms(from I gather, I aint read the damn thing) but apparently he gave Hood a Main Event push similar to Orton's first one: lot of potential, had some popualarity,, but he just did it so wrong that it left him sorta coming off as sucky. SO yeah, like Orton.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> In rasslin terms(from I gather, I aint read the damn thing) but apparently he gave Hood a Main Event push similar to Orton's first one: lot of potential, had some popualarity,, but he just did it so wrong that it left him sorta coming off as sucky. SO yeah, like Orton.



Mind Blown


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Mind Blown



But do understand now?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But do understand now?



yes....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> yes....



Leave it to me bring Pro Wrestling to every discussion


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

You totally lost me but it looks like Zen got it so ok!


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 26, 2009)

So Dark Reign:  Elektra was awesome.  I wish it weren't Jeph Loeb getting to handle one of my favorite Marvel villains next, ;_;.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah the whole mini was really much better than I expected. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

Von Strucker is awesome

Norman: "I killed your son"

Baron: "...  Ok I owe you _two_ favors "


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2009)

Secret Warriors vs Thunderbolts!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2009)

Loki restored Hood's powers.

They are no longer associated with Dormammu, now run on Asgardian magic.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol @ Marvel. New Avengers doesn't mention that Ms. Marvel 'died' in her own book, but somehow in this book Hood lost his demonic powers and gained ASSgardian magic, which is thankfully being ignored in his own GREAT book.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2009)

well his mini takes place before any of the NA stuff.  thought that was quite clear.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Loki restored Hood's powers.
> 
> They are no longer associated with Dormammu, now run on Asgardian magic.



And again they are keeping the option of removing these powers again.

Is it really this hard to keep him powered all by himself? It's not like he is too powerful or something like that.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: Avengers #1 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2009)

^obviously a Nick Fury cyborg replacement

I'm so proud of Osborn tho!  I never thought he'd make it this long, and there's no sign of the Goblin coming out to screw him up at all.

Unfortunately tho, it seems the writing on the wall is that Spiderman will leave the Avengers soon.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> ^obviously a Nick Fury cyborg replacement
> 
> I'm so proud of Osborn tho!  I never thought he'd make it this long, and there's no sign of the Goblin coming out to screw him up at all.
> 
> Unfortunately tho, it seems the writing on the wall is that Spiderman will leave the Avengers soon.


yeah, Fury and LMDs are something that have always gone together, I mean we recently saw he still had a shitload of them lying around.





> DARK AVENGERS # 10
> The Story: Oh hey, you know how Norman Osborn was once the Green Goblin but he got it under control and now he’s one of the most powerful people in the free world? Oh, and you know that whole thing about him being a ticking time bomb who could snap at any minute? Yeah... you might want to check this issue out. The smash hit of the year continues!! Rated T …$3.99
> 
> In Stores: Oct 21, 2009 - see details


also this


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2009)

Ohhhhh Osborn, you magnificiently psychotic bastard.


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like someone else just made the List.


----------



## attackoflance (Sep 6, 2009)

When did Banner lose the power  to become the hulk, im confused as when pyms avengers fought quicksilver as the bad guy he was the hulk and when atlas found banner he was the hulk.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2009)

In Hulk 600, which I don't blame you at all for not reading. But it just came out very recently.


----------



## attackoflance (Sep 6, 2009)

It just seems that alot  of the stories are jumbled with things happening in one book on day one but not affecting the same character on day 4.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2009)

well AoA is _technically_ a Hulk family title so they had everything mapped out.  which why #600 came out after that AoA issue


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

that could have gone so much better, eh Barton?

also 

Bucky: I killed Hitler


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2009)

......age of apoc is hulk fam title?  Wut?


----------



## Slice (Sep 10, 2009)

He's talking about the Agents of Atlas not Pookie.
Pookie vs the (war) Hulk would not even be a fight, Hulk would smash with minor difficulties [/obd]


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 10, 2009)

So... I read Dark Young Avengers. Instead of a big fight scene between the 2 teams, the masters of evil wussed out and called in the Dark Avengers... yay. Plot points jump around pretty randomly. But really the weak point is the art, by far. Every single picture is just zoomed in on the character's faces or something, so that the entire miniseries feels like the characters are all packed into a closet together. And then he does that thing I hate where it's just RANDOM ACTION POSES, like on the last page. 

The artist on the X-men/DA crossover does it too: last page of the chapter before Exodus was Norman threatening to get the x-men... but he was just talking to bullseye and daken. And they randomly whip out their claws and bow and point them at the reader. Seriously, it's so out of place, I don't understand why an artist would ever do that.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: Daredevil #1 preview_ 























is Tan even trying?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

What? It looks better than his Avengers stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #9 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

you said that already.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

copy pasted


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder if Alex still has all those badass swordsman skills or if he forgot that when he got debrainwashed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Clint Barton is awesome. 

That is all.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: X-Men #1 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

So that whole fiasco where Namor blows up Atlantis (with his son), has his people live among the world as normal people with a large amount in Latveria......that never happened?

Or did it all happen and they all decided to move back into the sea again to have hot slimy sex with Nemo and Ariel (under the sea)?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So that whole fiasco where Namor blows up Atlantis (with his son), has his people live among the world as normal people with a large amount in Latveria......that never happened?
> 
> Or did it all happen and they *all decided to move back into the sea again to have hot slimy sex with Nemo and Ariel (under the sea*)?



You know what they say

Darling it's better, down where it's wetter, take it from meeee


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh the stuff with Atlantis still happened, but I think most of them went back into the sea for whatever reason (too attached to the sea/territory, didn't like surface, etc.)

Also when Pacifica was formed I think a lot of people returned.  I'm betting only a few hundred are still on land, if that


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

So it happened off-panel and with no explanation?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

It'll probably be explained in the initiative


----------



## mow (Sep 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So it happened off-panel and with no explanation?



It was all explained in Rulk #5. Go read it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

mow said:


> It was all explained in *Rulk #5*. Go *read* it.



Those two words do not belong in the same sentence


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

also you can kinda infer it.  how else did so many atlanteans show up in Pacifica?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

You missed my point you poozer faget, I'm bitching about some important plot point completely being glossed over


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

they mentioned in a single sentence no one read that should be enough for you and yet it isn't


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you know how Kaine was originally 'dealt with' before OMD?

A single line from some guy to Norman Osborn that was along the lines of "He's been dealt with". That's it. One of the biggest players during the Clone Saga removed completely off-panel and only addressed with _*1*_ line.

Uno. Ichi. 

That's award winning writing right there, many were the pants I jizzed in when I read that.

"He's been dealt with"

What about we have Banner appear somewhere as Hulk and the only reference we get is "I got angry again"? How awesome would that be!

Yeah, poozer faget. Suck on that. Stop disagreeing with me for the sake of it because you're wrong


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

The only parts of the Dark Reign worth mentioning are Iron Man, War Machine and Ms Marvel (in that order). The rest is all about milking the cash cow.


----------



## mow (Sep 16, 2009)

^ so it begins. I wonder how the status quo will change once Ozzy falls?

I love how kilowog just ignored OLPP's post xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Probably because OLPP is on his ignore list... He's on mine.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Even when he doesn't have to draw faces, Finch's art doesn't look particularly good, does it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

Marvel has stated the artists are Michael Lark and David Finch.  don't know if they mean Lark on interiors and Finch on covers, or if they're sharing like Bachalo/Tan did in NA.  which would be fucking weird become Finch and Lark's styles could not be more different.  in any case Michael Lark is awesome so all is well.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The only parts of the Dark Reign worth mentioning are Iron Man, War Machine and Ms Marvel (in that order). The rest is all about milking the cash cow.


Secret Warriors bitch.

I personally liked utopia and DA, but that's just me.

plus hercules is at the best its ever been and  that tied into DR

in terms of minis.  Fantastic Four, Hood, Elektra, and Zodiac are all very, very good.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 16, 2009)

No one ever defeats Doom. It is always a Doombot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Secret Warriors bitch.
> 
> I personally liked utopia and DA, but that's just me.
> 
> ...



Our opinions differ? Great! Let's fight about it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Our opinions differ? Great! Let's fight about it.


ok 

but seriously have you not read Secret Warriors or are you just lame 



Yoshi said:


> No one ever defeats Doom. It is always a Doombot.



Doom DID go to hell in the Waid run, also Sentry DID rip off his mask


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Secret Warriors is lame. 

Yoshi, that promo pic has Ultimatum Doom. Totally defeatable. :ho


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

> Secret Warriors is lame.


that's Glenn Beck type logic right there.

climax of first arc>>>> all of War Machine


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that's *Glenn Beck* type logic right there.


Who? 


Kilowog said:


> climax of first arc>>>> all of War Machine


Liez


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Probably because OLPP is on his ignore list... He's on mine.



I love OLPP


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

no seriously how could you not love Nick Fury in this series ("recoil ") and the big showdown between HYDRA and the Warriors in #6 was awesome. 

and the whole set up of HYDRA.





> Who?


a whackjob who has a show on Fox News.  everything he says is retarded, saying the health care bill is reparations for slavery, crying because he's afraid of what Obama is doing to our country and overall being a dumbfuck

also was the guy who did the whole "al-qaeda put clues in the $1 bill" theory

and this guy is actually as big as Hannity and O'Reilly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Was never too keen on 616 Fury, but gave SW a chance. Ended up not liking it. 

Oh. I don't watch Fox news.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Was never too keen on 616 Fury, but gave SW a chance. Ended up not liking it.
> 
> Oh. I don't watch Fox news.



This post makes me feel so conflicted. I wonder if I can rep and neg the same post.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

how much did you read?

also I'm betting in a while you'll change your mind, honestly lost count of how many times you've went "this sucks" *months late* "nvm"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I read 2 or 3 issues. Meaning, I actually gave it a good chance (in my book) instead of dropping it after the first few pages. Do not want.



Petes12 said:


> This post makes me feel so conflicted. I wonder if I can rep and neg the same post.



repneg = up, up, down down, left right, left right, B, A, [start]


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

So basically you don't like absolute badasses being badass all the time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

One man's badass is another man's douchebag.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Being a douchebag is a requirement of being a badass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Really, in your own words, define "douchebag".


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2009)

douchebags are people that are just utterly self serving and opening about it.  Oh sure, you can get into semantics about popped collars, tanlines, poses and whatnot.  But really it's just self people that think their shit don't stink/know their own good points.  

Oh wait....I'm not in this.


LIL_M0 said:


> repneg = up, up, down down, left right, left right, B, A, *[select] *[start]


I expect better of you, mow twin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> douchebags are people that are just utterly self serving and opening about it.  Oh sure, you can get into semantics about popped collars, tanlines, poses and whatnot.  But really it's just self people that think their shit don't stink/know their own good points.
> 
> Oh wait....I'm not in this.


Sure, get in on this. 

Doesn't sound much like a badass to me.


Agmaster said:


> I expect better of you, mow twin.


but select's just for 2 players.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

really picks up in the 2nd half of the arc.  Nick Fury cements himself as the biggest badass of all time

the entire takedown of the Helicarrier fleet was awesome, as was the massive freeforall against HYDRA made the book.

someone needs to repost the image of Fury's "recoil" line, and the "I'll beat you to death with your own gun" scene.  I know they were posted somewhere.




LIL_M0 said:


> I read 2 or 3 issues. Meaning, I actually gave it a good chance (in my book) instead of dropping it after the first few pages. Do not want.



how many issues did you give Blue Beetle?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

DD List one-shot was awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> how many issues did you give Blue Beetle?


One issue (pessimistically) the months later the first arc (open minded)


Also, from a military persons p.o.v. "recoil" wasn't a cool thing to say. In fact, it was the worst thing he could have said in that situation.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

he still kicks ass, but he ain't in his 20's anymore.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

oh dear lord the end of the new Dark Avengers was fucking hilarious


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

What the hell is happening here? And people give Oda crap about his art-style, how does Finch even find work?

Also the Cabal really went to crap too quickly, maybe we'll finally see who Osborn's backup is


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Really, in your own words, define "douchebag".



Kayne West


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

two words does not a good definition make.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

but it fits.


also  @ Taskmaster going after Loki


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm wondering where Emma is during all of this?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

on Utopia Island


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2009)

damn Doom lost the Purple


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #9 MAJOR spoiler_ 



Sentry's wife sneaks into Marvel Boy's room, takes one of his special guns and blows Sentry's head off.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn its being written by Bendis and he doesn't have the best Doom track record

and the only way Doom can loose that is really bad writing


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

well he did greatly improve his take on him from Mighty Avengers to Dark Avengers, so he might have gotten the hang of it by December?  I mean he's finally writing a good Ares, and I lost hope that that would happen.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2009)

Just read Dark Young Avengers 4 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Melter melted his parents when he was like 6 years old


  The whole series was worth it just for that! I'll even stick around to see the "epic finale" where the YA runs away from Norman's spanking! OMG that's so fucking great!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone else a tad shocked by what Bullseye did?  Don't mean the sheer number he killed, he's Bullseye.  But what surprised me was the way he went about trying to kill DD, seems so ... impersonal.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

Yo, what happened to that Noh-Vahr guy? I'm so behind with Dark Avengers


----------



## Deviate (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> climax of first arc>>>> all of War Machine



I agree.



Petes12 said:


> I love OLPP



I agree. ew pew:



Kilowog said:


> also  @ Taskmaster going after Loki



That's exactly what I was thinking. Why the fuck is he even on the cover.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Yo, what happened to that Noh-Vahr guy? I'm so behind with Dark Avengers



He got raped by Dark Ms. Marvel.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the last issue I read, where they did the nasty and she was "We all crazy" and he was all ""


----------



## Slice (Sep 17, 2009)

Deviate said:


> He got raped by Dark Ms. Marvel.



You cant rape the willing


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2009)

So...War Machine.  I was totally fooled by OSborn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2009)

Slice said:


> You cant rape the willing



the goverment disagrees


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

So I read the first issue Mr. Negative. I like it, I think I'll pick up the rest of the mini


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

You'd better. 

It's a sleeper hit. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You'd better.
> 
> It's a sleeper hit. I really enjoyed it.



I didnt even know wtf it was till today. My friend at school got a couple of free comics and gave em to me. It was one of them..........along with New Mutants


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

New Mutants?! 


Friends don't let friends drink and drive read New Mutants.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> New Mutants?!
> 
> 
> Friends don't let friends drink and drive read New Mutants.



It wasn't his fault. He knows next to nothing about comics. Once I explained his error (I said "This is like giving me a DBZ comic about Yamcha.") he understood. But, he got em for free, gave em to me for free, so eh


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Is it really that bad? I haven't read it at all, I'm still only barely interested in X-men.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Is it really that bad? I haven't read it at all, I'm still only barely interested in X-men.



It focuses on the New Mutants, who are, a bunch of shitheads and bitch made fuckers.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

Bullseye singing Billie holiday's "That Ole Devil Called Love." once Osborn gave him the green light to kill Daredevil wins moment of the week for me. I laughed so damn hard.

then he

*Spoiler*: __ 



killed 107 just to tick off DD. Dude's all kinds of messed up. I love Bullsy <3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It wasn't his fault. He knows next to nothing about comics. *Once I explained his error (I said "This is like giving me a DBZ comic about Yamcha.") he understood. *But, he got em for free, gave em to me for free, so eh





Petes12 said:


> Is it really that bad? I haven't read it at all, I'm still only barely interested in X-men.


I tried it, it sucked. The X-books (save X-Force) have all sucked post Messiah CompleX.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

mow said:


> Bullseye singing Billie holiday's "That Ole Devil Called Love." once Osborn gave him the green light to kill Daredevil wins moment of the week for me. I laughed so damn hard.
> 
> then he
> 
> ...



redesigned Hand ninja outfits are made of pure


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

I KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! damn that sneak peak of #601 was all kinds of epic. I srsly cant wait


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I didnt even know wtf it was till today. My friend at school got a couple of free comics and gave em to me. It was one of them..........along with New Mutants





LIL_M0 said:


> New Mutants?!
> 
> 
> Friends don't let friends drink and drive read New Mutants.





Chaos Ghost said:


> It wasn't his fault. He knows next to nothing about comics. Once I explained his error (I said "This is like giving me a DBZ comic about Yamcha.") he understood. But, he got em for free, gave em to me for free, so eh



Its times like this I don't know if I have good taste in stories or not. 'Cause I'm digging New Mutants, but all I hear is shit about it. 

Although I have to admit, Cannonball didn't end up being redeemed. He stuck to his guns and wound up a dickhead.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Its times like this I don't know if I have good taste in stories or not. 'Cause I'm digging New Mutants, but all I hear is shit about it.
> 
> Although I have to admit, Cannonball didn't end up being redeemed. He stuck to his guns and wound up a dickhead.



The story itself could be fuckwin for all i know, but I'm anti-New Mutants, so eh


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Its times like this I don't know if I have good taste in stories or not. 'Cause I'm digging New Mutants, but all I hear is shit about it.


Stick to what you like man. 

Most people slit their wrists in the bathtub while listening to Evanescence cd's because of OMD. I, on the other hand, loved it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

mow said:


> I KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! *damn that sneak peak of #601 was all kinds of epic.* I srsly cant wait



I know, I was all 





you can't just leave us hanging like that Diggle it ain't right


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Osborn is a dick for what he did to War Machine.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

Marvel is a dick for what he did to War Machine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

You mean canceling it? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

New Mutants had Legion and Illiana so it could have been awesome. But somehow i was not impressed by the arc at all.

Also i have to read that Bullseye going after DD thing, but that must wait until later today... have to go to work in half an hour. :/


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Stick to what you like man.
> 
> Most people slit their wrists in the bathtub while listening to Evanescence cd's because of OMD. I, on the other hand, loved it.



Not saying I'm dropping the book or anything. I like it regardless of other opinions. Just saying: maybe I have crappy tastes. Even if it is deliciously crappy. 


Also, now that Norman's managed to out tactic supposedly one of the greatest Marvel tacticians(Cyclops) into stranding himself on an island, are all the X-Books going to take place on the island? 'Cause that would bloody suck...



Slice said:


> New Mutants had Legion and Illiana so it could have been awesome. But somehow i was not impressed by the arc at all.


Legion? Pfft. I was reading for Roberto (and Illyana). Despite the retarded "join the Hellfire Club" move, the guy is interesting. Its too bad the whole "Askani philosophy" thingy that was installed into him seems to be ignored now.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2009)

DRD is proof that every hero who refuses to kill sucks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

DR: DD? As in Daredevil? I didn't even know they made a Daredevil Dark Reign mini.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2009)

It is about Norman telling Bullseye to go kill DD, pretty good read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, "the list"? I thought you were talking about something else.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

Gooba said:


> DRD is proof that every hero who refuses to kill sucks.



well DD is a lawyer, respect for the law is in his nature.  it's so much of a character that if he ever entirely abandoned that he may as well kill himself.  in that what if? where Bullseye _didn't_ kill Karen Page, DD goes crazy and kills Kingpin.  then promptly gives himself up to the cops, lives to old age and dies on parole.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Invincible Iron Man 18 was great!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> redesigned Hand ninja outfits are made of pure


Devil Ninja!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

I also like how LB and Kingpin are still going to play a big role, was worried they'd be pushed to the wayside.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I also like how LB and Kingpin are still going to play a big role, was worried they'd be pushed to the wayside.



Between them and DD's Hand, I'm looking forward to that supposed storyline involving the srteet level heroes. 

Also, DD: The List. Shit just got real....again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

What's "LB"?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's "LB"?



Lady Bullseye


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah but... they're working together now? Wasn't Kingpin sort of upset at her?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2009)

goddamn I love Matt Fraction

IIM is so much win


oh and I have a feeling that the Doom / Dark Avengers thing is going to be the start of the removal of Dark Reign since alot of things are seeming to come together at the same time.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Invincible Iron Man 18 was great!



yeah it was fuckin awesome! Who was it who called the twist here? I think it was kilowog

so was DR: Daredevil #1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

What twist? 
*Spoiler*: _you mean..._ 



Pepper pretending to be Masque? That was obvious from the previews (to me at least). You could tell by the eye color. Madam Masque has brown eyes.


But just because it was obvious, doesn't make it any less awesome. 


*Spoiler*: _Plus_ 



 imagine a fleet of Iron Men taking down HAMMER!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

scene where Tony goes "you're an idiot" and punches the wanna be terrorist was great

"the angel of death forgives you" 



Petes12 said:


> Yeah but... they're working together now? Wasn't Kingpin sort of upset at her?



Matt got them BOTH banned from the Hand for life.  I'm pretty damn sure their alliance is as strong as ever.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2009)

Matt is making a shitload of enemies, I wonder whos gonna die or get fucked up in his life next.

*DD The List review is up. Didnt really know what to write about though.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2009)

The only good thing about New Mutants is Magick.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

what about Warlock, don't read New Mutants but he was awesome in Nova


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Douglock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a new local comic book store that dosen't have the special comic book reading glasses I need, so I haven't done it for about three weeks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I have a new local comic book store that dosen't have *the special comic book reading glasses* I need, so I haven't done it for about three weeks.


Wut?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2009)

you know that thing you use to read comic books that my new comic book store dosen't have, because it's new


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> you know that thing you use to read comic books



Where I'm from we use out eyes to read comics...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, my eyes aren't the recomended sensor to read these comic books at my local comic book store.
I could browse my local mall for the recomded thing that lets me read these comic books I get from my comic book store, but I haven't found it, mostly for not looking hard enough and my new local comic book store not doing it for me.


----------



## shit (Sep 18, 2009)

New Mutants issue 4 was fuckwin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Well, my eyes aren't the recomended sensor to read these comic books at my local comic book store.
> I could browse my local mall for the recomded thing that lets me read these comic books I get from my comic book store, but I haven't found it, mostly for not looking hard enough and my new local comic book store not doing it for me.



You're not talking about tangible comics, are you? :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2009)

What? I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

My hat is off to Matt Fraction for writing Scott Summers as a competent leader


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah, he was straight up channeling Batman there.  He made all the right moves and beat Norman at every turn.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Iceman vs. Mimic was a great touch


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

> *AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #31
> Written by CHRISTOS N. GAGE
> Penciled by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by DAVID YARDIN
> ...









> *SIEGE: THE CABAL
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by MICHAEL LARK
> Cover by DAVID FINCH
> ...





> ORIGINS OF SIEGE
> SIEGE is almost upon us! And this special giveaway issue contains everything readers will need to prepare themselves for the ultimate conflict to hit the Marvel Universe, six years in the making! Showcasing an ALL-NEW lead-in story featuring Loki, the God of Evil, ORIGINS OF SIEGE also contains an ALL-NEW origins section covering all of the major players in the battle, as drawn by the biggest artists at Marvel, as well as pinups and a checklist so you don't miss a single important issue. All that and a preview of SIEGE #1! It's time!
> 
> 32 PGS./Rated T+…FREE (retailer note: it is only free if distributed on Dec. 30th)









> *MIGHTY AVENGERS #32
> Written by CHRISTOS N. GAGE
> Pencils and Cover by KHOI PHAM*
> 
> ...









> *THOR #605
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Pencils & Cover by BILLY TAN*
> 
> ...









> *SECRET WARRIORS #11
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG*
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm getting really tired of seeing the Dark Avenger's fight every damn Avenger team in the world. Shit is annoying.

That being said, I reeeeeeally think that the day-saver in DR has to be either Thor or one of the villians like Doom or Loki or Hood.


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2009)

^ Lacks Nick Fury


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 21, 2009)

^^Yeah, I tottally forgot Fury. My bad

I got another comment. Why the fuck is Dum Dum so damn awesome?

I didnt know he was involved in SW, I may need to read this now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm getting really tired of seeing the Dark Avenger's fight every damn Avenger team in the world. Shit is annoying.
> 
> That being said, I reeeeeeally think that the day-saver in DR has to be either Thor or one of the villians like Doom or Loki or Hood.



Agreed. They're kinda like the Mighty Avengers and Thunderbolts (Eliss' versions that is)

They totally shown as incompetent idiots in anything other than their own solo titles.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

that's every team ever.  for the extreme look at the Ult. U.  the only team that can ever do shit is the stars.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Agreed. They're kinda like the Mighty Avengers and Thunderbolts (Eliss' versions that is)
> 
> They totally shown as incompetent idiots in anything other than their own solo titles.



RE: EVERY SINGLE VIlLLAIN TEAM EVER


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

Considering that they're meant to be a *SUPERHERO* team and they're in *ENOUGH COMIC BOOKS TO MAKE WOLVERINE PROUD*

No


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Considering that they're meant to be a *SUPERHERO* team and they're in *ENOUGH COMIC BOOKS TO MAKE WOLVERINE PROUD*
> 
> No



costumes do not make the character


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

Doesn't change the fact that they are meant to be a super-hero team


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

but seriously. the only team who ever really wins are the stars.

who reads Avengers to see the X-men beat the bad guys?  NO ONE that's who


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

also they technically count as a superhero team.  I mean they're not going around blowing up banks and shit, they're fighting monsters and robots and stuff.  I mean technically everything they've done in public so far has been on the up and up.

except for you know, going off around the world and preventing the death of Doctor Doom.  I'm sure if that got out that would cause bad PR.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2009)

when its done as well as it was

I DO



also I have no idea what Norman could possibly have on Victor


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

oh no, I didn't mean that

I meant say Kang was doing shit in the Busiek era, then Claremont's X-men win the day.  they can guest, but the stars win


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2009)

Not when the stars are secretly a bunch of evil morons being lead by an insane man


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> but seriously. the only team who ever really wins are the stars.
> 
> who reads Avengers to see the X-men beat the bad guys?  NO ONE that's who


uhm...i do...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> when its done as well as it was
> 
> I DO
> 
> ...



Bendis does


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

way I see it, Doom owes Norman 2 favors.  One for giving him Latveria and getting the charges dropped (he could have easily done this himself but it saved him time), and two for helping him angainst Morgan Le Faye (plus you know, he gave Norman access to his armor and he did no betray him).

He blew one on getting Doom to fuck up T'Challa, wonder what the 2nd one will be.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Not when the stars are secretly a bunch of evil morons being lead by an insane man



yeah but for now, the DA are the public team, and Norman cares about PR.  is someone wipes out the world, that's bad for norman


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh yeah the X-men beating the Dark avengers was glorious. I'm so buying that bit


----------



## Gooba (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy shit I would love if the Sentry stayed dead.  I'm getting really tired of people telling me how powerful he is while he is crying his way to space.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

oh god Sentry is DR - The List: X-Men was hilarious.  he's a butler 

also Namor was awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

It is simply impossible to make Namor not insanely awesome


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It is simply impossible to make Namor not insanely awesome



yes it is when he is drawn to look like Jean Reno


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 24, 2009)

It wasnt better than Daredevil the List though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 24, 2009)

Shit! I had no idea that came out this week!

I gotta go get me some of that.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> It wasnt better than Daredevil the List though



Alan Davis >>>> Billy Tan

but aside from that I agree


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

best summary of this issue



> DARK REIGN: THE LIST—X-MEN While Alan Davis isn't my cup of tea, I fully support comics in which the Green Goblin unleashes a bioengineered sea monster as a doomsday weapon against the people of Atlantis to get back at Namor (who used to be married to the sea monster), and then Namor and the X-Men beat the sea monster (who used to be married to Namor) to death and toss its giant decapitated head through the Green Goblin's window. I hope the Green Goblin unleashes more monsters as the Dark Reign storyline draws to a close. If President Obama made Charles Manson the head of the CIA and he used his new security clearance to gain access to a bunch of monsters, you know he'd unleash the living shit out of those things.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> yes it is when he is drawn to look like Jean Reno



WHY DID YOU HAVE TO REMIND ME OF THAT ISSUE

I HATES YOU I HATES YOU I HATES YOU



typhoon72 said:


> It wasnt better than Daredevil the List though



Your face isn't better. Namor throwing skull at Osborn was better than all of DD. And I liked DD


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

heh, so Doctor Doom brought Attuma back to life and gave him a huge power boost, because Namor has betrayed him enough times to know that when he takes out Osborn, Namor goes down with him.

though Tieri left it open ended if Attuma accepted (you can guess what'll happen if he didn't)


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2009)

Just Read Avengers:Initiative 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I always new Prodigy was Awesome


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It is simply impossible to make Namor not insanely awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

Bitch, we ain't friends no more


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Just Read Avengers:Initiative
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


As in....the black kid?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> As in....the black kid?



gun

No the *Real *Prodigy


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2009)

so it appears Daken _does_ have Logan's super senses afterall

also Hood has gotten a major power boost and he can use guns to shoot magic now.


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It is simply impossible to make Namor not insanely awesome



Even back in the day:

Link removed

Cheers


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so it appears Daken _does_ have Logan's super senses afterall
> 
> also Hood has gotten a major power boost and he can use guns to shoot magic now.



that's just wrong. He can shoot pheromones but he's imune to them even though he has powers that should make him specially vunerable?


Also, lol, Hood, lol for destroying everything Mistyc Arcana ever did for Magic in the marvel universe


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2009)

well he's using magic Asgardian stones that give you whatever powers you want.


----------



## Slice (Sep 27, 2009)

Best part of the issue for me was:

"You know Norman, i wish i was a better man. Because a better man wouldnt enjoy this so damn much"


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2009)

"Norm!"

*kicks in head*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Goddamn, don't remind me. PLEASE.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha kilowog gave me an infraction for that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

You're lucky you're not banned, boy


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh cmon it's hilarious.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

So is the infraction


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

petes12 is a bad, bad man


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2009)

I can see where Pete is coming from.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So is the infraction


Oh yeah I agree. I like how official it sounded. 



> Dear Petes12,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Naruto Forums.
> 
> ...


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so it appears Daken _does_ have Logan's super senses afterall
> 
> also Hood has gotten a major power boost and he can use guns to shoot magic now.



a....aaaa....aaaaa


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm betting Daken isn't intended to have super-tracking, and Bendis just screwed up.


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds possible 

I want to know more about the Hoods new powers. I kinda like that he seems to channel the magic through his guns (as Loki said, the power is whatever Parker wanted it to be) because then he would finally have a reason to wield these against powered individuals.

The whole thing with the Asgardian stones might take an interesting direction, or fail horribly, we'll see.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the hood, I like Loki, so I have ...faith.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2009)

The name Namor uttersconfidence power and oozes sexuality.
I think Pete should be banned for posting Jean Reno porn


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2009)

That may be a bit harsh, but then again the charges are totally justified.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 28, 2009)

Hood hasn't grown on me still.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 29, 2009)

Been away for a while so I'm just catching up and read New Avengers.....


*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga spoler_ 




*Spoiler*: _Seriously, don't get pissed if I spoil something for you..._ 



Soooo, did they just turn the Hood into Starrk???He's got freakin' Cero guns!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

Xanxus had that power before Starkk came around


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

you know, I gotta say I feel genuinely sorry for the Hood.  also I now find it believable that he could become such a callous monster in Punisher.  

essentially the mini is a point A to point B mini, showing how the basically good man who was Parker Robbins "lost his soul" and truly became The Hood.  though it would have made sense if this came out last year, but w/e


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea, I don't like the Hood at all yet.  He just came out of nowhere and all of a sudden wanted to be at the same fucking table as the Namor, Loki, and Dr. Goddamn Doom.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

blame Bendis.

Hood is one of those characters who is more interesting when we see his struggle to reach the top, not when he reaches it.

like when a show hmarries their main characters when their courtship was what made everything interesting


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yet Parker proves that there's still plenty that can be done with Hood in charge of a huge supervillain gang. And he played up the whole situation as Hood being in way over his head and trying to deal with that.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 1, 2009)

So waitaminute, does he have the runes, or does he have Hood powers from Dormammu? Cause New Avengers and the Hood mini are saying 2 different things....


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

Dorm got exorcized from him by Voodoo


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 1, 2009)

the mini takes place before he loses his original powers.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2009)

Also, is Hood getting a harem?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lethal Legion had a strong conclusion.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: Secret Warriors #1 preview_


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2009)

The Hood's "I... have had... enough... of you" was very Shatner. 

[YOUTUBE]5b1a-hqvGNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omega Level (Oct 7, 2009)

Molecule Man vs Sentry coming soon to a Dark Avengers near you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh boy. . . a fight between pussy personalities. . .


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2009)

*Norman Osborn*: You're on my list
*Nick Fury:* Yeah I head about that, so I made one of my own *pulls out small piece of paper*


Save the world
Punch Norman in the face
Have a beer


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2009)

yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

DoomWar



Before the Seige begins, Doom decides to get rid of all the people who are a thorn in his paw once and for all.

This includes the FF, Black Panthers, X-Men, Deadpool, etc.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2009)

not sure if want


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> MIRTHA IS SINGLE, GUYS
> 
> OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD



Thor + Captain America + Iron Man

That was not used at the end of Secret Invasion. We have bad memories and forget things easily



Kilowog said:


> DoomWar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's the Doom's east european The List redux? 

How original


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

also I love this image


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2009)

that is fucking glorious


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

> So it's the Doom's east european The List redux?


Not at all.

T'Challa decides it's time to put Doom down once and for all so he gets a huge team together, and Doom is more than happy to oblige his suicide.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2009)

> Fraction was then asked how dumb Tony Stark will get in the current "Invincible Iron Man" arc, where the hero has been seen losing his intelligence a little more in every issue. After an incorrect guess at the arc's end from the questioner, the writer explained that there will be a twist on the last two pages of issue #19, available in 2 weeks, that will explain it all. Fraction said it features "a line of dialogue I've waited two years to write."



I like where this is going


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJsXuWWf-wQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Not at all.
> 
> T'Challa decides it's time to put Doom down once and for all so he gets a huge team together, and Doom is more than happy to oblige his suicide.





> Before the Seige begins, Doom decides to get rid of all the people who are a thorn in his paw once and for all.
> 
> This includes the FF, Black Panthers, X-Men, Deadpool, etc.



Funny, that's not what you typed originally


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2009)

Loki's face should be redrawn.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's hoping Norman keeps being a major super villain player in the general Marvel U after it all comes toppling down. 

I want Iron Patriot to stay.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Loki's face should be redrawn.



That's how Coipel always draws Loki (male version)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

I think you should be more worried at Cap's face


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think you should be more worried at Cap's face



Time bouncing makes one constipated.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 13, 2009)

mow said:


> Time bouncing makes one constipated.


Doesn't Cap always look constipated? Even when he's fuck awesome, he looks like he's trying to squeeze a brick out.

Man its nice to see Thor, Cap, and Tony back together. I guess this also means that Tony's got all of his memory back by the Siege?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2009)

you must have missed me last post?



> Here's hoping Norman keeps being a major super villain player in the general Marvel U after it all comes toppling down.
> 
> I want Iron Patriot to stay.



if the big Bad Norman has behind him to keep his Cabal in check is who most think it is (Mephisto), then chances on that are slim


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you must have missed me last post?



Yeah, that only just clicked. For some reason, I read that as Tony's going to be a mentally challenged retard or an idiot savant type character. Which, in retrospect, was pretty dumb of me.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

It better not be Mephisto


----------



## Omega Level (Oct 13, 2009)

Its The Beyonder/Void/Sentry


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2009)

Emma and Charles already dealt with Sentry / Void

and Mephisto is the only current person I can think of that can take both Loki and current Doom


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't think of anyone other than Void/Sentry that wouldn't just annoy me, and Void wouldn't be a very good reveal. So I have no idea. I still have some reservations about Bendis writing Thor and a Thor-centric story, and also I thought this event was supposed to be grounded or something? What happened to that?

On the other hand, at least it's only 4 issues and with an artist I really like, rather than an artist I really don't generally like (WWH and SI).


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2009)

you don't like Romita?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about him.

Basically, in WWH I really liked his rendition of Sentry vs Hulk and hated everything else. 

edit: He does some cool action, panel to panel type stuff, but with horrible looking characters. He does terrible splash pages as a result, which isn't great on an event book. I almost wish he would draw a comic and then someone else would just come back and draw over everything he did to make it look good.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2009)

same his style works well when people are hitting things very very hard


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

And I've decided Leinil Yu needs to be on a Hulk book forever and absolutely never do any other book again, period. He's especially banned from Spider-man.

edit: anyway, Coipel and the rest of the Thor art team makes great looking books, and he does action really well too. And seeing his Thor and Iron Man in the Thor book, I really can't think of an artist I'd rather see do this big book reuniting the 'trinity', so major point to Marvel there. 

I guess when you think about it, Yu was a good fit for SI too, bunch of alien looking people who's defining characteristic is big malformed jaws.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Funny, that's not what you typed originally



my username is Kilowog and I write stuff before clicking articles as a way of pandering for poz
*
have we just met?*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It better not be Mephisto



it's gonna be him, I mean who else is powerful enough to keep Osborn's friends in line.

also after OMD, what better way could you think of making Peter's life hell than by making the man who killed Gwen Stacy in charge of everything?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> my username is Kilowog and I write stuff before clicking articles as a way of pandering for poz
> *
> have we just met?*



So you admit to being a souless poozer faget that spouts what the fat cats puts into your mouth like an obedient little child?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2009)

> They're all three in the book. Will they get over themselves and their previous disagreements to get on the same page and reunite? The answer to that is the price of admission – the price of the comic.



Bendis don't make me hurt you


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 13, 2009)

I read "the list" last time I was at twlight comics and it was wicked I don't realy get into Shiloh so it was awsome


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So you admit to being a souless poozer faget that spouts what the fat cats puts into your mouth like an obedient little child?



you keep acting like this is the first time we've met.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LIL_M0 again



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you keep acting like this is the first time we've met.



Answer my question

poozer


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Bendis don't make me hurt you



Don't worry about it, there's no way Bendis is that big a jerk. This is just him trying to make us want to read it and find out, making up mystery BS, like he did with UC Spider-man.


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Devastation...
> The Decimation...
> The Assassination...



Girls 

I read that, it was enjoyable - but the sword is better


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2009)

> *SIEGE: EMBEDDED #1 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Penciled by CHRIS SAMNEE
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...









> *SIEGE #1 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by OLIVIER COIPEL
> Variant Cover by GABRIELE DELL'OTTO
> ...









> *NEW AVENGERS #61
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN
> 
> ...









> *DARK AVENGERS #13
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE DEODATO JR.
> 
> ...









> *DARK WOLVERINE #82
> Written by MARJORIE LIU & DANIEL WAY
> Penciled by GIUSEPPE CAMUNCOLI
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...









> *AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #32
> Written by CHRISTOS N. GAGE
> Penciled by RAFA SANDOVAL
> Cover by DAVID YARDIN
> ...









> *SIEGE: STORMING ASGARD - HEROES & VILLAINS
> Written by JOHN RHETT THOMAS
> Cover by GREG LAND
> Variant Cover by GREG LAND*
> ...


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 17, 2009)

There are still more "secrets" to the Sentry...  

That Adi Granov cover is great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2009)

> Steve Rogers makes his triumphant return to the Avengers


Guess I know what that means for us BuckyCap fans...





​


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

> he most brutal event in Marvel history is about to ignite



Excuse me but I just can't stop laughing


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow...that's...alot of books.  





Taleran said:


> Bendis don't make me hurt you


HAHAHJAHAHA.  It's like he's TELLING us to just read it and not buy.  NO, it is NOT worth the price.  Because we are continuity nerds.  So even if it is awesome like fcbd 2009 avengers issue, the fact that it's greatness will be tainted in around 5 issues at most kind of answers the query no?

Then again, I doubt Bendis made such a dickish solicit.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2009)

> Wow...that's...alot of books.


Seige is only 4 months long, these are all the books that are going to tie into this (well I think Secret Warriors might join in later) and most of them are just 3 issues long.

this is actually progress


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #10 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

BENDIS YOU BETTER HAVE NOT JUST KILLED MAN THING!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good riddance. Man thing sucked.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2009)

there are many Man-Thing


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

Wait I thought Man-Thing had merged with the Nexus of All Realities?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2009)

wasn't that franklin richard's guardian during the whole post whatever it was mess?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think you can kill Man-Thing, if Marvel Zombies 3 (I think) is to be believed.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

> *MIGHTY AVENGERS #33
> Written by DAN SLOTT
> Pencils & Cover by KHOI PHAM
> 
> ...









> *THOR #606
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Pencils & Cover by BILLY TAN
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2009)

OH GOD

DOOM IN DESTROYER ARMOR


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2009)

That is awesome

I can't even describe. Nearly on Giarusso level awesome


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

New IIM was fan-fucking-tastic.

*Norman:* I don't care how retarded you've gone and gotten yourself, you're not going to ruin this for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> OH GOD
> 
> DOOM IN DESTROYER ARMOR



I have a horrible feeling he'll job.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

so the Mephisto theory gets some legs to stand on


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2009)

Iron Man 19 might be the best thing ive read in a long ass time...Cant wait to review it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

HOLY SHIT AT DARK AVENGERS.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 22, 2009)

spoilers, plz?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2009)

at the end of the issue Osborn is called before the leaders of hell, which include Mephisto in their ranks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> at the end of the issue Osborn is called before the leaders of hell, which include Mephisto in their ranks.



I was spazzed out more with the MIDGARD FUCKING SERPENT being there.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2009)

who's the guy who sits upon the throne of hell?





> MIDGARD FUCKING SERPENT


you mean Jormungand, the being who killed Thor?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

same name but yeah


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2009)

bit confused, did Jormungand simply kill Thor in the first ragnarok (the one recorded in the myths) or did that occur in all cycles?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

well in Marvel the repeating nature would have to bring him back each time aswell but yeah him and thor are meant to kill each other

but now that the cycle is broken


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

oh and some people think its just Molocule Man fucking with Norman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> who's the guy who sits upon the throne of hell?



From the costume?

Molecule Man.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 22, 2009)

Also from the fact he blew up the Sentry like nothing, MM makes sense.


----------



## Slice (Oct 22, 2009)

He has the "lightning scars" so it should be Molecule Man, but i have to admit apart from him, Mephisto and the Enchantress i dont recognize anyone...


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't recognize the character but I knew it must be Molecule Man based on some interview Bendis did. But is this really a character that can get Mephisto and Enchantress and all the rest to hang out together? Has anyone considered the possibility that, his powers being molecule manipulation, he just created all the others to trick or scare Osborn or whatever?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

MM _is_ half of a Cosmic Cube.

Considering what Bendis did for Wanda's powers, I can only imagine how he would treat a nigh-cosmic.

Of course, assuming he _adheres_ to continuity on MM's behalf.

And is that Beyonder?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And is that Beyonder?



I think so.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

picture time


*Spoiler*: __ 








Molecule Man
Beyonder
Mephisto
Enchantress
Set
Dragon of the Moon or Jörmungandr
Zarathos


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 22, 2009)

lol the green goblin is in way over his head


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> lol the green goblin is in way over his head



It's kind of strange seeing an old school Spider-Man villain standing (naked) before those types of characters.  Never thought something like that would happen.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

Invincible Iron Man was *FANTASTIC*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

FUCKING CONCUR.

WHO THE HELL IS DR. DONALD BLAKE?!


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> WHO THE HELL IS DR. DONALD BLAKE?!



He is one of Thor's aliases.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2009)

he's quoting Norman Osborn

also he's not his alias, he's a person.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he's quoting Norman Osborn
> 
> also he's not his alias, he's a person.



Heh, I haven't read the issue yet.  My bad.  I kind of figured it was something like that.

I was looking for a way to post what Blake was to Thor.  At first I had that he was one of the humans he turns into.  Then I looked on Marvel.com and Blake's name was listed under "Aliases".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> He is one of Thor's aliases.



I know that.

I was trying to make a sarcastic funny.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I know that.
> 
> I was trying to make a sarcastic funny.



I know you know that thanks to Kilowog, it was my bad.  I thought it may have been something like that the second after I hit the submit button.  I just got finished the comic, great issue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2009)

I nearly coughed a hernia _reading_ Dark Avengers

I bet Bendis gives himself a pat on the back after _writing_ the issue


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: Punisher #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: Wolverine #1 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2009)

Wait, what happened to Nor-Vahh and why isn't he a Dark Avenger anymore?

I must have missed an issue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: Punisher #1 preview_



I wonder how this will lead to Franken-Castle.

Speaking of such. . . who the FUCK thought of such a thing?

Didn't they *learn *with DIVINE PUNISHER?!


----------



## Id (Oct 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> picture time
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What does this mean?..... WTF Does this mean!?!?!?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2009)

^ I dont know, but it was epic.

Actually...Kilowog said:



> at the end of the issue Osborn is called before the leaders of hell, which include Mephisto in their ranks.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2009)

> Wait, what happened to Nor-Vahh and why isn't he a Dark Avenger anymore?
> 
> I must have missed an issue


in #5/#6 he realizes that Osborn is a crazy man and runs away


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 24, 2009)

frankencastle? what?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> frankencastle? what?



Solicits have Punisher being killed off and resurrected into a Frankenstein monster.

The cover to the latest Punisher solicits features Franken-Castle.


----------



## Slice (Oct 24, 2009)

Who the hell on this damn planet thought this would be a good idea??? Shoot that man damn it!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Solicits have Punisher being killed off and resurrected into a Frankenstein monster.
> 
> The cover to the latest Punisher solicits features Franken-Castle.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Solicits have Punisher being killed off and resurrected into a Frankenstein monster.
> 
> The cover to the latest Punisher solicits features Franken-Castle.


Halloween quickie maybe?  Hopefully?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2009)

Whole storyline.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2009)

talk about overkill on frank castle..
And underkill on the world


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

that preview is kinda messed up


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2009)

Bruce Willis is Spiderman. I'd pay to see that movie.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

I was dreading when Sins Past was going to be brought up.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 28, 2009)

Franken-Castle?!

OH GOD THAT IS SO CLEVER I'M BLEEDING FROM MY EYES!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

I have to admit though, Frank's new "micro" being Jigsaw's son is actually an awesome idea.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

But then I remember Franken-Castle, and I fucking RAGE all over again.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

weird, both Remender Punisher issues this week were darn good.  Maybe he can pull off Frank-

I'm sorry I can't bring myself to complete that sentence.  But still his 2 issues were good.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I saw they both got really good reviews from IGN, which just shocked me. I think I'll actually read them this week even though I basically never read anything Punisher.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

read Ennis Punisher.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

It's on my very very long list of things to read/finish reading from past runs. And it's low priority because I don't like Punisher much and the other stuff I haven't gotten to yet is mostly just as well known and praised. 

IE: I still haven't finished Sandman, I have to read that one in small doses, sometimes I really like it and sometimes it's just a slog to read. 

And I'm just starting Y: the Last Man, and I'm reading the Authority vol 1, and I haven't touched Fables or 100 Bullets or DMZ or Swamp Thing or Morrison's Doom Patrol or Lucifer or _etc_

That's just what I know is on the list off the top of my head, I have a longer one in a word doc on here. Basically whenever people, mostly you guys, mention a must read that I haven't read yet, I put it on the list. Punisher is on there but it's pretty much the least enticing thing on there.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2009)

last issue or dr ya is the only tolerable one of the entire series, even though I cringed when Billy said "I'm seeing someone" and patriot shouting "Yes we can!"


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

List - Wolverine was fantastic.  

I love Fantomex


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder how this will lead to Franken-Castle.



Daken killed the fuck out of Frank.  Cut off his arms, stabbed him repeatedly, then cut off his head and threw the pieces off a 10 story building.

But luckily Man-Thing was there to pick up the pieces.


what was interesting was that for most of the issue Daken and HAMMER were jobbing to Frank, I mean it honestly looked like he was going to make it, but then Daken showed up mad as hell (Frank bit his lip off)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2009)

But. . . Franken-Castle.

The concept itself. . . --


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

I hop Rhodey's punish is that he'll have to live life in his Rhodey2.0 body,  which I''m assuming has only human features, cause I'm tired of thinking of Cyborg saying 'Booyah!' when I see him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

The War of the Marvels ending was terrible.


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2009)

I wouldnt call it terrible, but lets say i'm glad i did not pay for it 

The entire war of the Marvels dragged on too long, it could have easily been finished in 1 1/2 issues. Also this means that Moonstone is no longer the main focus of the book which is kinda bad. I liked Karla in the oldschool miss Marvel outfit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

I liked Karla better than whatsherface. Too bad the book has gone back to it's terrible roots.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 1, 2009)

I love the Dark Avengers they are just so cool.

There is something about Norman Osbourn I just love.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Norman defibrillating Luke Cage



also what the fucking fuck, did Bendis not read the Hood mini at all?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Norman defibrillating Luke Cage
> 
> 
> 
> also what the fucking fuck, *did Bendis not read the Hood mini at all*?



There's your error: you're expecting Bendis to be aware of continuity.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

So how will DR end? Is the Siege gonna be another eight months of greed?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

all I know is that the ya are suposed to play a role in it


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Siege is only 4 issues long this time around.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

is Seige going to make every thing that's happened since Disassembled pointless?

[No jokes about it already being Pointless ]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

So havent really read any of the Dark Reign stuff after Secret Invasion.  Been reading up on most of it on Wikipedia.  So from what ive read in the last couple of pages and wikipedia. 

Somehow Norman appeared before the Legion of Hell? How did he end up there to begin with?

Are the regular (Non-Villain Avengers) doing anything?  

Daredevil is in charge of the Hand now? or is that a lie?

X Men are on Asteroid M? or are they still in San francisco?

I know whats going on in Spiderman and Deadpool as far as dark reign as they are the only thing Ive read that is sorta kinda dark reign related.  And maybe the first few issues of FF4 which sucked so i stopped reading...well sort of that machine is kinda interesting.  Not interesting enough for me to keep reading though


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Somehow Norman appeared before the Legion of Hell? How did he end up there to begin with?


 We dont know yet



> Are the regular (Non-Villain Avengers) doing anything?


Yes, 


> Daredevil is in charge of the Hand now? or is that a lie?


he i indeed in charge


> X Men are on Asteroid M? or are they still in San francisco?


Simple Answer, Yes



> I know whats going on in Spiderman and Deadpool as far as dark reign as they are the only thing Ive read that is sorta kinda dark reign related.


 Deadpool , blackmailed Norman for a ridiculous sum of money after cutting thru the Thunderbolts and Bulleye to make his point, 

Spidey.....well its a bit complicated


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

What are the Non Villain Avengers doing atm? Still looking for Luke Cage's Baby? No wait they got the baby back.....cuz i read on spiderman that whole spidey speech to jessica.  Which was AWESOME.

Although Asteroid M is the same asteroid that Magneto built? What is he doing nowadays anyways?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Shadow said:


> What are the Non Villain Avengers doing atm? .


 you mean like the Hood and his gang?





> Although Asteroid M is the same asteroid that Magneto built? What is he doing nowadays anyways?


 Astorid M was the bet safe haven they could come up with at the time

magneto was first Being emo over having no power, then he accepted it for a while and proceed to be a bad ass normal when ever he appeard , then he hooked up with the high evolutionary who helped him get his powers back, but the machine that didn't blew up, he recently showed up in Uncanny...to basically do what every one else has been doing , Blowing off Scott telling him how awesome he is


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Deadpool , blackmailed Norman for a ridiculous sum of money after cutting thru the Thunderbolts and Bulleye to make his point,



I don't think he blackmailed Norman.  Bullseye payed him that money to stay under Osbourne's radar.  Deadpool believes that Norman payed him the money to stay out of the public eye.

Edit:  Oh yeah, Deadpool also lifted Norman's credit card after the fight with him and the Thunderbolts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I don't think he blackmailed Norman.  Bullseye payed him that money to stay under Osbourne's radar.  Deadpool believes that Norman payed him the money to stay out of the public eye.
> 
> Edit:  Oh yeah, Deadpool also lifted Norman's credit card after the fight with him and the Thunderbolts.



its allot simpler to just say Deadpool blackmailed him

its like a cliffnote


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2009)

> We dont know yet



probably a simple guess due to we all know how MM's powers work


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

curious if MM's connection with the cosmic cube has anything at all to do with Norman using one in that MA solicit


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2009)

Taleran said:


> probably a simple guess due to we all know how MM's powers work



i don't......


----------



## Slice (Nov 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't......



He's basically half a cosmic cube. Whatever he can think about he can literally generate out of thin air.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

IGN is doing a *massive* series of interviews and etc. about the end of DR.  Pretty much going to end up being essential methinks.

First up is a spotlight on DR - Spider-Man


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess hes been Dead so long people have forgotten how to draw him


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I guess hes been Dead so long people have forgotten how to draw him



It's the most pointless teaser in the world. I can only imagine they want to give poor Bianchi some kind of work so that he doesn't starve to death. 

His weird drawing has nothing to do with it being Steve Rogers, look at how he draws the X-men in Astonishing.

I like how one glove fits in there the way you'd expect it to, but the other one is sideways and I think the thumb is seperated? Why?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2009)

Slice said:


> He's basically half a cosmic cube. Whatever he can think about he can literally generate out of thin air.



That's.....broken....why isn't he king of the world already


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2009)

because his very unstable and not that strong mentally he was only ever a threat in Secret Wars for like a page


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

anyone read the new Secret Warriors?  DR-TL SW should have really been delayed to come out after this issue.  before I had no idea who the hell that Leviathan guy was or why we shoudl care, but after reading the new SW I hate that guy and am now totally ok with him being tortured by Bullseye and having his head blown up by Garret.

also McGuinness >>> current SW fill in artist.  admit it


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought comics came out on Wednesdays?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

came out Last wednesday but I only just read the issue now (blame Ratchet and Clank on eating my time)


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2009)

I didnt even remember the SW coming out last week. McGuinness  is superior? I think Im gonna cry

*goes to d/l*


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

current artist isn't bad but compared to Casselli he sucks.  Also McGuinness on the DR-TL issue was good, don't understand the hate.  the man was out of his element and didn't completely fail it up.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2009)

But he _was_ out of his element, and as a result it didnt work as well. I think McGuinness is the superior artist as far as capturing an action or movement goes, but his style doesn't mesh with the book well and the fill in guy wasn't incompetent either.


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> But he _was_ out of his element, and as a result it didnt work as well. I think McGuinness is the superior artist as far as capturing an action or movement goes, but his style doesn't mesh with the book well and the fill in guy wasn't incompetent either.



What I was about to post. M is a good artist, it would be insane to argue that. The issue is I_ hate_ his style. It irks me, gives me a headache just staring at it and I honestly can barely read anything he works on.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

but he did a good job.  hell half the artists that are popular now would not be where they are had they not stepped out of their element to see how far they could take their artwork.

sure McGuinness doesn't typically fit this type of story, but he did his best and the end result was good enough.  his fight scenes were great and really showed a side of his art I never saw before, plus he did the humor parts Hickman put in nicely


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

"You're out Doom"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2009)

That panelling makes no sense

Doom, with a metal arm shoots.....himself......who is holding a sword, while Norman is counting the fingers on his hand when another Doom explodes and Loki is posing for Cosmopolitan


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That panelling makes no sense
> 
> Doom, with a metal arm shoots.....himself......who is holding a sword, while Norman is counting the fingers on his hand when another Doom explodes and Loki is posing for Cosmopolitan



Doom's shooting Taskmaster.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2009)

He shoots the less dangerous Taskmaster and not the more dangerous Osborn?

GENIUS


----------



## Slice (Nov 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That panelling makes no sense
> 
> Doom, with a metal arm shoots.....himself......who is holding a sword, while Norman is counting the fingers on his hand when another Doom explodes and Loki is posing for Cosmopolitan



I nominate this for "post of the year"!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 4, 2009)

I second the above.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

Also the fact that Doom is currently a million year old warlock

leave it to Kilowog to post a single page from a 6-7 page preview


----------



## shit (Nov 4, 2009)

it made sense to me because I read too much manga

lol wait looking back at it it doesn't, n/m, useless post but I refuse to delete it


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

don't typically like posting textless previews, and just liked that page.

in any case I'm surprised they're using Michael Lark for this, this is out of his element but I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2009)

So is Doom being millions of years old considered by Marvel? Or is something they don't bother/care about??

Those pages are kinda silly though. I don't really buy Green Goblin killing Doom like that, kinda lame.

Edit: Also, don't like the art. LOl @ Osborn counting fingers.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

It's by Millar, who the fuck listens to Millar in actual continuity?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Goliath is still dead.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Goliath is still dead.


Hm....exception proving the rule?  I didn't even know Millar had anything to do with CW.  Aside from Ultimates (which was non 616) I thought he avoided headlining events that weren't based around him.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

also Gorgon (Millar creation) showing up in Secret Warriors being brought back to life in a way that fit with what Millar was doing and talking and acting the same way he did when Millar was using him.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> It's by Millar, who the fuck listens to Millar in actual continuity?



Oh I don't know, the entire Marvel universe for the past 3 years? Since he...oh i dont know, fucking wrote the fucking Civil fucking War?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

also his portrayal of HYDRA is pretty much one of the foundations of the current HYDRA


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

Im gonna fo re-read Wolverine: Enemy of the State now.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol Wolverine seems to have grafted Colossus' hands on to his own.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

oh just in case you're wondering why Von Strucker is alive despite dying in EotS, in Nicieza's Tbolts they had a BS retcon that the Baron in EotS was a clone he made to throw Gorgon off his trail.

not that I mind since the Baron has been beyond awesome in SW.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

lol ares choping his way through reality


----------



## Id (Nov 4, 2009)

When is Dark X-Men mini going to be released? I needs ma X-Man fix


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Delta Shell said:


> So is Doom being millions of years old considered by Marvel? Or is something they don't bother/care about??


Some are ignoring it, like whoever's writing Doom War, while others are embracing it, like Hickman who is writing Fantastic Four.



> Those pages are kinda silly though. I don't really buy Green Goblin killing Doom like that, kinda lame.



No one does, Doom has more main character status than Sue Storm.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2009)

Is Bendis writing the Cabal book? Please tell me he isn't because I have around another 500 things to rip into him about


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

oh hey, you know how I was saying IGN is having a big 28 part series of interviews and such on how every characters is going to play a role in the end of DR?

well here's are the new updates

Namor & Emma - 
Sentry and Spider-Woman -


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 4, 2009)

Id said:


> When is Dark X-Men mini going to be released? I needs ma X-Man fix



Its supposed to start this month, if I remember correctly.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2009)

Bendis continues to reveal one measly interesting thing a day in these interviews. Magneto would've been great in the cabal.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2009)

Id said:


> When is Dark X-Men mini going to be released? I needs ma X-Man fix



six   days


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2009)

*What Price Victory?*


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2009)

i have less isues with murdering peter than devil dealing for divorce peter


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

They really need to fire that artist. Everything he draws is really shiney


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2009)

That one is just laughable


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, my autistic brother could make a better photoshop than that.

Anyways

*Odin* - No way in hell he would turn on Thor, also if he leaves where he is the beast he's fighting would have already attacked Earth.
*Beyonder* - ... plausible?  No one's used him in a while and he might just be bored enough to go along with Osborn
*Scarlet Witch* - No. Even Osborn (when written by Bendis) has admitted that SW is not to be trusted and should be killed on sight.
*Molecule Man* - reserving judgment till end of arc, but leaning on no since he's actively fighting against Osborn.
*Thanos* - like he'd ever willingly leave Death
*X-Man* - no.
*Mephisto* - this is who I thought it was last year and its who I'm going with now.  What better way to torture Peter Parker's soul right after OMD?


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 6, 2009)

Someone at Marvel didn't actually make that did they?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2009)

Mephisto and maybe Beyonder is only really logical answer to that cover, There's no way in hell the others would help him. Thanos would probably kill Norman the moment Osborn rezzed him back to life.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2009)

The only way I'll download Siege is if Invincible Iron Man crossover into it. If not, color me disinterested.


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2009)

You're no Osborn fan, m0?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2009)

Never liked nor disliked him.


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2009)

I loved this whole event.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 6, 2009)

I said it once, but I'll say it again....

Osborn has Balls to steal Aizen's chair!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

new trailer (skip to the end)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I loved this whole event.


The only good parts of Marvel are occuring either in Tony Starks fractured mind, or in space.


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2009)

I disagree strongly. This event was better than Civil War to me. I know it kinda played out like a cheesy action movie with the big corporate bad guy that everyone wants to kill but can't because they lack the clout, but they pulled it off as well as I've ever seen it done. It's been way too long since an event focused primarily on a villain and actually was worth a shit (SI not being). As far as I'm concerned, Norman Osborn is the best parts of Joker and Lex Luthor rolled into one, and DR captured him beautifully.

Also I like every single one of the Dark Avengers, but I realize I'm probably in the wayyyy minority on that, just like most of my preferences.

Also it's the first event that made me give a shit what 616 Fury was up to, which is saying something.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah, only parts of DR I've outright disliked have been BP and SKK.  Everything else has ranged from decent to great.


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2009)

BP  That reminds me to call my CBS and tell him to cancel my subscip on that. I always forget and then go "FFFFFFFFF" when it comes in the mail.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The only good parts of Marvel are occuring either in Tony Starks fractured mind, or in space.



Ghost Rider
Herc
Atlas
Fantastic Four
Cap Reborn


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

Herc truly is the greatest series ever, I'm surprised it's lasted this long at Marvel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2009)

The only good parts of Marvel are occuring either in Tony Starks fractured mind, or in space.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

No


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

And you fuckheads give me shit when I bag out crappy comics


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sentry is noticeably absent there, even though he plays some sort of role in Siege.

Also, that other picture depicts 8 of the 9 mythical lands in norse mythology, though I'm not sure which one is missing. The first panel is kind of ambiguous but probably giantland, after that it's darkelfland (I can't remember all the names), iceyplaceland, elfland, underworld, fieryplaceland, asgard and midgard. They're missing the realm that belongs to a second type of norse god called a Vanir (as opposed to Aesir).


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

nirvana is probably the one missing


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

why does ares have a sword


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2009)

Ares will use anything capable of killing.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 9, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Sentry is noticeably absent there, even though he plays some sort of role in Siege.
> 
> Also, that other picture depicts 8 of the 9 mythical lands in norse mythology, though I'm not sure which one is missing. The first panel is kind of ambiguous but probably giantland, after that it's darkelfland (I can't remember all the names), iceyplaceland, elfland, underworld, fieryplaceland, asgard and midgard. They're missing the realm that belongs to a second type of norse god called a Vanir (as opposed to Aesir).



got just the picture for that


*Spoiler*: _thank you Matt Fraction_


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

nidhog was an epic monster to have in Age of Mithology


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2009)

that just looks strange


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

cause of the smoke?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 10, 2009)

Bucky just look funny in that picture. He looks sort of stubby.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

more from ign's ongoing end of DR thing

Venom/Bullseye - 
Iron Man - 
Daken/Logan -


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 10, 2009)

He has legs the size of tree trunks.  He just looks sort of out of proportion.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2009)

I actually like that teaser, better than any of the others have been anyway.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2009)

Meh.

Norman ain't gonna die.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd be pretty disappointed if they did kill him.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 11, 2009)

He'd just come back in some horribly complicated, notoriously ill-thought out, dumpster fire of an event comic in a couple decades anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Reign - The List: Amazing Spider-Man #1 preview_


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2009)

This just might get me back into spidey.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

no it wont


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

The things that got me to read an issue of Spidey is how was Harry resurrected and Black Cat.

That's all.


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2009)

the thing that got me to not stop reading spidey is I'm a stupid sucker idiot
joe kelly's on the team tho, so now the shoes on the other foot
everyone should read his spidey stuff as it's awesome


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Does that Spidey one come out this week? My LCS is behind on The List(still didnt get a Wolverine one yet)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

I got back in for NWTD, mainly cause at the time Ellis' Tbolts was in my top 5 and was hoping the awesome would seep though (it didn't), then stuck around.  had their highs and lows.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

when it comes out almost every week, it's pretty easy to forgive the lows too. Just wait a month, np.


----------



## Id (Nov 12, 2009)

If X-Man does not turn out to be Norman's secret weapon. All the better. We will be treated, with Normans hand picked champion crushed under Nate Grey TK heel.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 13, 2009)

Id said:


> If X-Man does not turn out to be Norman's secret weapon. All the better. We will be treated, with Normans hand picked champion crushed under Nate Grey TK heel.



No way Nate Grey can take the Asbestos Man.  What's Nate gonna do against a guy in a suit made of asbestos?  He gonna do nothing.  He gonna die.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2009)

Del'Otto can paint some mighty fine art.

God damn pity he charges several hundred $ for a simple headshot. . .

And takes HOURS to paint just that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2009)

more of these DR profiles/interviews

Ms. Marvel/Moonstone - 
Mighty Avengers & Thunderbolts - 
Ares & Noh-Var - 
Hood and Loki -


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a good deal intrested in marvel boy


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2009)

Who gives a shit about Ms Marvel? It's like saying The Wasp's death mattered.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

Mrs Marvel could be the marvel verse's wonder woman.


Too bad I don't find wonder woman really intresting



Probably only untill Whedon gets his mitts on her


----------



## Slice (Nov 14, 2009)

I still enjoy the book, even if the War of the Marvels conclusion was kinda sucky i liked reading about Moonstone trying to do the job her way.

About Normans secret weapon, pre Utopia i was sure it would be the Void, and Molecule Man "summoning" Normie to him kinda rules him out too.
And Nate entered the stage too late to be it.

So i'm left with either Beyonder or Mephisto...

I never read this "hint" that the name would start with MM but if it really would be Miracleman i would go out and shoot someone.

Miracleman is too much to handle for 616 Marvel... he would get the Sentry treatment and dumbed down until he would be totally useless.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2009)

I honestly don't think it's Mephisto. I figure Loki would've buggered off the moment the dude 

Miracleman is out of the question, 2 sentry's? yeah, no way. I imagine Miracleman is getting a MAX treatment, tho if Marvel wanted to plug him into the 616, there really isn't any better situation. and look at it this way:

Sentry Vs Mircaleman.

Money's on Void.

Ban have you read Rucka's Wonder Woman?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I'm a good deal intrested in marvel boy


despite the lack of development you are not alone.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 14, 2009)

... I was kidding when I said Miracleman. I think Dark Reign even started before Marvel acquired him. I think Void is most likely by far. If it's Mephisto I'll consider the event completely ruined. No, Mephisto being the bad guy and it turning into a BND thing is not cool and no it doesn't make sense.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it wouldn't be a first for an editorial board to change already planned events, I wouldn't even be surprised if it was suggested in the corridors of marvel.

And I agree with your Meph thoughts, everything in marvel 616 being driven by demonic magic? yeah, no please. I don't mind demonic interference, but that's just way too much.\

plus, taking into account Dr. Doom, if Meph was involved, and he knew... yeah, it just doesnt fit at all


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

mow said:


> Ban have you read Rucka's Wonder Woman?



No I have not. I don't really do DC unless there's something it explictly intrests me to do so.


Secret Six aside, as I am about to drop green lantern.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 14, 2009)

Anything other than the Void or Molecule Man would be straight out of left field for the Dark Reign story, which means it'd be an awful reveal. 

Also Bendis said that they're 'turning over all their cards' with the Sentry in siege, which I think suggests an end to his whole avengers story, probably his actual death. But that also means he's gotta be important to the story somehow, and the void angle seems like the most obvious way.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No I have not. I don't really do DC unless there's something it explictly intrests me to do so.



just a note then, Rucka's handling of WW is almost on par with Morrison's handling of All Star Superman. It's seriously one of the best volumes in main stream DC history. Will completely alter how you perceive WW. Really worth while.




> I am about to drop green lantern.



You and me both, partner. Black Night has officially killed the entire franchise for me.

EDIT: yeah pretty much what I though when I read the IGN article too, pete.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

the sole reason I picked GL was because of brightest day war of light and th emotional spectrum. war of light lasted a day, and anything I could hope to get from bl i'm getting from necrosha so far
Except for certain chracter reactions, namely Kilowog and sinestro


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Anything other than the Void or Molecule Man would be straight out of left field for the Dark Reign story, which means it'd be an awful reveal.



I honestly think it could be the Beyonder, considering _the Illuminati_ and Bendis loving his own stories.  But Void does make the most sense, though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2009)

Osborn's big reveal is Hawkeye


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2009)

that reminds me, how long has the final issue of his mini been delayed?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure if this was posted yet. Preview for Dark Avengers # 11



Didn't think that Hand's hand swung that way.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2009)

poozer linked me that before

Didn't really surprise me eitherway.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2009)

lol accountants and their opinions


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2009)

Goddamned Lesbians. You know what you did


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2009)

they don't care BH  they relish in our angst


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2009)

goddamned lesbians


----------



## Deviate (Nov 16, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> lol accountants and their opinions



Lol, I'm actually an accountant. No one ever heeds our warnings.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

I blame you for AIG


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

> *DARK WOLVERINE #83
> Written by MARJORIE LIU & DANIEL WAY
> Penciled by GIUSEPPE CAMUNCOLI
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...









> *AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #33
> Written by CHRISTOS GAGE
> Penciled by JORGE MOLINA
> Cover by DAVID YARDIN
> ...









> *DARK AVENGERS #14
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE DEODATO JR.
> Special Variant by TBA
> ...









> *NEW AVENGERS #62
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by STUART IMMONEN
> 
> ...









> *SIEGE #2 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by OLIVIER COIPEL
> Variant Cover by GABRIELE DELL'OTTO*
> ...









> *MIGHTY AVENGERS #34
> Written by DAN SLOTT
> Penciled by NEIL EDWARDS
> Cover by KHOI PHAM
> ...









> *SIEGE: EMBEDDED #2 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Penciled by CHRIS SAMNEE
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...









> *THOR #607
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Penciled by BILLY TAN
> Cover by MICO SUAYAN
> ...









> *THUNDERBOLTS #141
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by MIGUEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...


----------



## Z (Nov 16, 2009)

That Thor art is amazing.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 17, 2009)

Which Avenger will Bendis kill in the second issue? I want to say Sentry, but it looks like he's getting killed off in DA 14.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder. . . how many tie-ins in total?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Slott interview


----------



## Z (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think Sentry is dying. It sounds too obvious.

Besides they're a bunch of weaklings without him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Which Avenger will Bendis kill in the second issue? I want to say Sentry, but it looks like he's getting killed off in DA 14.



Luke Cage.

My fucking moneys says he kills Luke

And as for one of the MAs leaving.....Herc?


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 18, 2009)

It's like Scary Movie - black guy always dies first.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bendis likes Cage/Jones too much to kill Cage. Plus, he's relatively popular. Not exactly the Wasp. 

That MA solicit made me laugh, because at first I missed the parantheses and thought 'bold words, pym is pretty insane'. Also, looks like Slott is writing again, that's excellent.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Bendis likes Cage/Jones too much to kill Cage. Plus, he's relatively popular. Not exactly the Wasp.
> 
> That MA solicit made me laugh, because at first I missed the parantheses and thought 'bold words, pym is pretty insane'. Also, looks like Slott is writing again, that's excellent.



I recall someone posting an interview with him where he stated that he plans to kill both Cage _and _Sentry.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

And he wasn't joking? He just gave away plot twists?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> And he wasn't joking? He just gave away plot twists?



*shrugs* I recall whoever posted it saying something to the effect that he seemed serious(though not sure how _they _would know). I only read snippets of it though


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2009)

Mighty was decent, loved the ending with Luna and Quicksilver.

Dark was ...  alright?


List - Spider-Man was


----------



## Z (Nov 18, 2009)

Read Dark Avengers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is Sentry dead?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 19, 2009)

I wouldn't mind Cage dying, Bendis clearly likes the character a lot so he should go against expectations and make it worthwhile. 



Echizen Ryoma said:


> Read Dark Avengers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



MM sure intended that when blowing him up, but he returns whole in # 12 as the Void before MM and a woman (Lindy Reynolds?) according to art posted in Brevoort's blog, and # 13-14 are all about him and during Siege so if he's going to die for good it won't happen until then.

That last issue also showed MM isn't Osborn's secret weapon from the moment MM had to introduce himself to Osborn, whose reaction to him and his "friends" makes me think Beyonder and Mephisto won't be either. I think it'll be the Void or someone out of left field.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Read Dark Avengers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that has never happened before in the dark avengers


Getting better is one of his powers.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2009)

"if you don't attack that big man, _the commies win_"


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 19, 2009)

Molecule Man is still the shit, I see .



Banhammer said:


> that has never happened before in the dark avengers
> 
> 
> Getting better is one of his powers.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It also helps that the guy who blew him up could just as easily bring him back.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2009)

more of IGN's Final Days of Dark Reign

Nick Fury and his Secret Warriors - 
Luke Cage and Jessica Jones - 
Steve Rogers and Bucky Barnes -


----------



## Shadow (Nov 19, 2009)

So finally got Dark Reign the list spiderman.............interweb.....really all that? i got all hyped about it for view tube? damn

about to read dark avengers now let u know sup in a bit


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2009)

he put up a video of Osborn cutting a guy open and removing all of his organs and poisoning him to see what would happen.


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2009)

But didn't in the Dark Avengers issue summary it says someone will die FOR REELZ.

Don't know if Golden Boy is coming back.

I was getting fond of him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Luke Cage and Jessica Jones -



It looks like Osborn did implant something in Luke after all. 'Twas to be expected, I guess, but I was hoping it wouldn't happen...

When did Luke get a heart problem anyways? Is this just completely new, or is it somethinig from his tiara days?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 19, 2009)

When I went to the comic book shop that was MILES away from me.....i quickly got to the end and was like ohhh ok osborns in jail and jessica's baby is dead ok......

theni read it and i was like hmmmm ok.........the video release.......how is that any worse than tony stark showing the world the beating he got from norman?

also dark avengers was weird.......so let me get this straight.......molecule man was scared that the ff4 and other heroes were going to go and find him and his cronies and beat him up? so he decided to take care of the avengers for us?


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2009)

Shadow said:


> also dark avengers was weird.......so let me get this straight.......molecule man was scared that the ff4 and other heroes were going to go and find him and his cronies and beat him up? so he decided to take care of the avengers for us?



I lol'ed at that. 

NO NOT REED RICHARDS PLZ NOT HIM


----------



## Shadow (Nov 19, 2009)

I know right I don't even think Reed Richards or the FF4 was even on Norman's list so i was like wtf.......


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> It looks like Osborn did implant something in Luke after all. 'Twas to be expected, I guess, but I was hoping it wouldn't happen...
> 
> When did Luke get a heart problem anyways? Is this just completely new, or is it somethinig from his tiara days?



It's. A. HEADBAND.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> It looks like Osborn did implant something in Luke after all. 'Twas to be expected, I guess, but I was hoping it wouldn't happen...
> 
> When did Luke get a heart problem anyways? Is this just completely new, or is it somethinig from his tiara days?



African Americans have a higher prevalence of some chronic health conditions, more so with males.





Shadow said:


> theni read it and i was like hmmmm ok.........the video release.......how is that any worse than tony stark showing the world the beating he got from norman?



beating the crap out of a fugitive

vs

vivisecting a live man


think about it for more than a second


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

Molecule Man showed some rather great genre saviness


I turned him into water. Felt like it would be a good way to subdue him But wait

Wow


That's some angry water





Shadow said:


> So finally got Dark Reign the list spiderman.............interweb.....really all that? i got all hyped about it for view tube? damn
> 
> about to read dark avengers now let u know sup in a bit



look out, naked belgians!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Thor: Giant-Size Finale #1 preview_


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 20, 2009)

^im  so exited for the issue

siege is going to be badass


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

I actually hope siege will be adequate


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2009)

So Sentry has now "died" in about half the issues of DA, this is somehow getting boring.
And MM whines a bit too much for my tastes.

But he created an Enchantress that has the hots for him, this gives him some plus points


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

Really? I found him to be simpathetic in the short time he's been around


----------



## Z (Nov 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Really? I found him to be simpathetic in the short time he's been around



Yeah same here.

That evil Richards.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

more Final Days of Dark Reign

Clint and Bobbi - 
Thor -


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thor: Giant-Size Finale #1 preview_



BILL!!!  Poor Kelda... she better wreck some shit up after this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 23, 2009)

Bill of Bills, Valhalla. Valhalla, Bill of Bills.


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2009)

A buncha gods around, one of them better rez Bill.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm glad JMS is done and can not wait for Gillen to take over Thor


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

thought you liked his run

also I'm looking forward to Gillen's run, but Billy Tan is a laughable choice for artist, but still we'll see how it goes


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

I did, but I like a more classic Thor hits things with his hammer run more and I think Gillen will deliver that


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

on his blog he describes his run as "shakespearian"

but still Tan is a "hit stuff" artist, so who knows.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

So does anyone think Dum Dum and the Howling Commandos are gonna come calling during Siege


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2009)

I sort of doubt it, seems like their story is probably just their own thing in Secret Warriors.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

last 3 "final days of dark reign" editions

Taskmaster - 
Doom - 
Osborn -


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

I hope Bendis doesn't do something really dumb with the Shadowy guy


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Like if it was Mephisto?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2009)

well, he has no love lost for non ultimate spidey.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Doesn't matter, Dark Reign isn't really a Spider-man story. It is (especially with Siege) an Avengers story.


----------



## Z (Nov 26, 2009)

BILL NOOO

And lol at Celda (did I spell it right) thinking she can go to Castle Doom and solo.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 26, 2009)

It's Kelda.


----------



## Z (Nov 27, 2009)

I am ashamed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Siege: The Cabal #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2009)

*DO NOT READ THIS UNTIL YOU HAVE READ THE FINALE TO THE JMS RUN*




*Spoiler*: _Thor #604 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2009)

SOOOO GOOD.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2009)

So I want to bet that Loki is the voice in Normans head

edit: I LOVE YOU GILLEN SO FUCKING MUCH, hey look he just nailed another character goddamn it


----------



## Z (Nov 27, 2009)

You always know what to say. :ho


----------



## Amuro (Nov 27, 2009)

So is there any clue as to what the future holds for norman after he gets knocked off his giant magnificant bastard perch? Besides probably getting put in the raft for a while.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> So I want to bet that Loki is the voice in Normans head
> 
> edit: I LOVE YOU GILLEN SO FUCKING MUCH, hey look he just nailed another character goddamn it



"immortals feel immortal pain"

good line


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2009)

so, which Thor do I read first?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2009)

just the JMS run


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2009)

which I will know by the name of?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2009)

thor v3 1-12
thor 600-603
thor giant sized finale


then Gillen begins his run in 604


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm... Has it came out yet? I don't think I saw it


----------



## Deviate (Nov 27, 2009)

Yum


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Hmm... Has it came out yet? I don't think I saw it



Gillen's run starts next week, JMS's run wrapped up this week with Giant Sized. Why weren't you reading Marvels best book?


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

I was really sad about JMS leaving, but damn 6 pages just made me feel alright.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2009)

If i dont remember that wrong his Thor run was the only comic book by JMS i ever read. Has he done any other "must reads"?

Before Thor i only knew of JMS because of "Babylon 5"


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 28, 2009)

First Bill and now Kelda.  Is there no justice? I had hoped at least Kelda would come out of this okay (although heartbroken).


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2009)

It's understandable that Kelda is full of rage... but going to Latveria on her own is all kinds of stupid.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 28, 2009)

To be fair, she's a goddess. And probably one who hasn't interacted with Earth all that much. She probably didn't think any earthling could pose a threat, only other gods.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2009)

She was already in Latveria. Going into Doom's castle was a mistake though.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Gillen's run starts next week, JMS's run wrapped up this week with Giant Sized. Why weren't you reading Marvels best book?



I AM READING IT'S! IT'S LORD THOR! DON'T HURT ME 


It's just that I didn't see it


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Gillen's run starts next week, JMS's run wrapped up this week with Giant Sized. Why weren't you reading Marvels best book?



hold on a second there Marvels best book

you be looking in the wrong Pantheon for that


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

Truly, the Herc/Thor issue of iHerc is the grandest achievement by a mortal man.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

"Let it be known today that THOR was defeated by the godly HERCULES!"

So much win.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Taleran said:


> hold on a second there Marvels best book
> 
> you be looking in the wrong Pantheon for that



Hercules is good too, but before the delays Thor was definitely my favorite.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

> Has he done any other "must reads"?


Amazing Spider-Man

best Spider-Man run of the decade


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh my God, what did doom just do to Kelda the Stormrider godess?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

Doom didn't do anything it wasn't his hand look closer


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

OH MY GOD, is that the armor?



DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

Next thing we know, Doom uses the Destroyer armour.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone actually saw that cover.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel like a little kid going


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Amazing Spider-Man
> 
> best Spider-Man run of the decade



oh yeah and Supreme Power


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn, guess I gotta read Thor now.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2009)

It was always required reading 

JMS also did Silver Surfer Requiem


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah kickass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2009)

JMS' final issue was pretty lacklustre

Volstagg saved the issue. You could see he was forcing himself to finish the issue, it was all over the place and felt tired


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2009)

Well editorial essentially told him

"end it in one issue and don't let the door hit you on the way out"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate editorial.

But then again, everyone knows that.


----------



## Z (Nov 29, 2009)

....

Doom.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 30, 2009)

So, Why did JMS get canned? Or did he? From the sound of you guy's convo, it sounds like he did...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

Hes a very loose cannon


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

Got screwed over by Marvel Editorial who rendered an almost 8 yr run on Spiderman utterly moot with a swipe of a wand, and when Siege event was first propositioned as the means to end Dark Reign, he refused to play ball as it completely interfered with the direction he wanted to take Thor in.

(this is what I'm aware off, might be more to it with more drama lama)

So he got the book, now going to DC. A superman mini. Give us a Superman mini by JMS, DC.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> JMS' final issue was pretty lacklustre
> 
> Volstagg saved the issue. You could see he was forcing himself to finish the issue, it was all over the place and felt tired



The shuddering of Volstag is too much for mortals


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

Be glad we only saw part of it.

The whole thing, we be blinded from awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers Annual #1 preview_


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 30, 2009)

Who's gauntlet was it that got Kelda? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

Destroyer armour most likely


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2009)

I was wondering where the Bendis-speak was in the DA annual... until that last page. It's like 'oh! there it is'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

The day there is a Bendis-issue with no Bendis-speak will be the day --

Eh. Fill in the blank.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

the final issue of USM had no bendis-speak


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

^What he said.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

So the Brilliant plan to tie this all back into what started it all is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Stamford 2: Asgardian Boogaloo


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

Norman's secret weapon is



Volstagg?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

all the promo stuff say this is "seven years in the making", which means this is going back to 02/03, but Dissasembled was 04.  curious


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

yes, well, dissassembled was planed in 03


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2009)

Taskmaster so does not belong at that table. For everone that doesn't read the Initiative, they'll be wondering 'Why him?'


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

SIEGE CHECKLIST


Siege: The Cabal
Siege #1-#4
Avengers: The Initiative #31-#35
Origins of Siege
Siege - Storming Asgard: Heroes and Villains
Dark Avengers #13-#16
New Avengers #61-#64
Siege: Embedded #1-#4
Dark Wolverine #82-#84
Thor #607-#609
Thunderbolts #141-#143
Mighty Avengers #35-#36
New Mutants #11

and a one-shot which either begins with an "E" or an "F" that is blocked by a *CLASSIFIED* sign


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

So what 12 books because of the event, wow they really did cut back


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

I know, SI was at least twice this.

neat to see that NM is tying in, what with the whole Valkryie thing and all.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2009)

So, I just read the last two issues of Thunderbolts. lol

First off, Iron Fist kinda shrugged off the deaths of a lot of his employees when he was kidnapped by Osborn. That was pretty hardcore until he just forgot about them in the end. Then it turned lame in usual crappy TB style mediocre story telling.

Moving on, TB fails to capture Iron Fist and Cage, but they think they stand a chance against M-11, let alone the rest of Atlas??? Fucking lawl.

And finally, I'm really anxious to see the blonde widow back in action. IIRC we last saw her wayyyyyyy back in the very beginning of New Avengers, when she was burned alive and deformed in the Savage Land, and a mysterious benefactor offered her a second chance at ... w/e perks come with being a Marvel villain. We see her later after red-head Widow's ruse is uncovered, and she's got her sexy face back which is awesome.

But will the writers reference that mysterious ending she had 4+ years ago? Or has that already been explained somehow? Seemed like it was supposed to be more Skrull conspiracy stuff when the Invasion was revealed, but her plot thread was never brought up again. So wtf you guys think?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't like Captain Marvel's new status quo. Don't like the costume, don't like the mask, don't like that he replaced his awesome wristband that turns into a gun with boring looking ones.

And Siege Cabal was pointless. But the preview for Siege 1... Volstagg


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 2, 2009)

Poor Volstagg...

I actually somewhat liked what happened with Noh-varr. Heck, for all we know his new wrist bands might turn into an even bigger gun...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

stupid thanksgiving


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 3, 2009)

Why hate on Thanksiving?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

new comics pushed to thursday

also I don't celebrate, so I get no benefit aside from no classes


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm guessing Doom is referring to Menace's unborn child since Norman could honestly give a shit what happens to Harry or Gabriel, and the fact that Norman referred to it as his legacy.


also Volstagg 


also anyone notice the Doom bot looked just like movie megatron?


----------



## pnoypridz (Dec 3, 2009)

woah i didnt expect dark  avenger annual to be  that good.....




*Spoiler*: __ 



nor-varr new band and costume looks awesome cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 3, 2009)

pnoypridz said:


> woah i didnt expect dark  avenger annual to be  that good.....



Me either.  It was _way_ better than I expected, but Noh-Varr is , so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  Also, I don't know why I love Bachalo's art so much, considering the amount of people that hate it, but screw them, I do >=O.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

I also like Bachalo's art. His Ultimate Magneto looked great.

And yeah poor Volstagg....


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2009)

so, if donald blake was standing next to warriors three, why haven't they warned him of the horn?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

liked the annual a lot.  liked the status quo.  no comment on his costume


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> liked the annual a lot.  liked the status quo.  *no comment on his costume*



That's an awfully kind thing to do.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> SIEGE CHECKLIST
> and a one-shot which either begins with an "E" or an "F" that is blocked by a *CLASSIFIED* sign


36 books total.  These all gonna be 3.99?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

only the stuff written by bendis


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2009)

Just read DAA.

*Spoiler*: __ 



So uh...Steve?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

the Chicago Bears suck but they didn't deserve to die for it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

So... huh, guys..

Steve?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 4, 2009)

Tyr looks like a gay Frenchman on steroids.  Other than that, new Thor was pretty fun. This is really turning out to be the summer of zombie antagonists. I wonder if these technozombie Asgardians will play a role in the Siege.

Anyone else liking how Balder keeps on calling Thor "the exile"? Its so... cold.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

Bendis "commentary" for Siege: The Cabal


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2009)

With Avengers Tower down I hope the real Avengers now that they are back together move back into the Mansion

it would really work on a thematic level


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok Taskmaster creeping out like that keeps a whole lot of candidates off the list for "Normies superweapon".

Also i hate Noh Varr's new costume.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

I echo that.

So, Noh-Varr gets Nega-Bands. . . from his HOME universe.

*insert opportunity to bring back Genis-Vell*


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

So...what the fuck is loki planing?

Is doom gonna job again 

uh...Steve!?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2009)

who knows

Doom is out of Siege, will be the focus of the Black Panther event DoomWar 

yes


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Doom is out of Siege, will be the focus of the Black Panther event DoomWar



is this good or bad?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 6, 2009)

Noh-Vaar's new costume is lame as hell, but at the same time its passable

edit: Just read Seige the Cabal. I know im late but Doom was cool as hell...and Volstagg!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 6, 2009)

I say good.  After they got over the new BP thing, the book hasn't been bad from bits I saw.  Not as up to date as I was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah but should doom really have to sit out on this huge event so he can job to t'challa's sister?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2009)

Doom has conquered Wakanda, beated the heroes badly and is going to execute Storm on live television.

T'Challa and Wolverine mount a rescue operation with the X-Men and FF.  Also Deadpool shows up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Doom has conquered Wakanda, beated the heroes badly and is going to execute Storm on live television.
> 
> T'Challa and Wolverine mount a rescue operation with the X-Men and FF.  Also Deadpool shows up.



.....seriously


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Doom has conquered Wakanda, beated the heroes badly and is going to execute Storm on live television.
> 
> T'Challa and Wolverine mount a rescue operation with the X-Men and FF.  Also Deadpool shows up.



Doom conquered Wakanda by himself? The guys who repelled an army of Super Skrulls? And who are haxxed to begin with?

Bloody hell. Its Doom, so part of me can dig it. The other part is facepalming itself into oblivion.


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2009)

In Dooms defense. It was recently revealed that Doom was the Marquis of Death Appretince, having studied under his tutelage for like millions of years across the multiverse.

At this point, I can believe Doom can out prep  the likes such as Thanos.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2009)

You can only facepalm Doom being underhyped, not overhyped. Such is Doom.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 7, 2009)

Id said:


> In Dooms defense. It was recently revealed that Doom was the Marquis of Death Appretince, having studied under his tutelage for like millions of years across the multiverse.


I thought that was being ignored by everyone? If its still canon, then... well, this is small fries for Doom.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Doom conquered Wakanda by himself? The guys who repelled an army of Super Skrulls? And who are haxxed to begin with?
> 
> Bloody hell. Its Doom, so part of me can dig it. The other part is facepalming itself into oblivion.



Doom perseveres.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

No one remembers Millar


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

It's being ignored by the black panther guy who's doing Doomwar. It's not being ignored by Hickman.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2009)

at this rate shouldn't doom go fuck around with nova and the GOG , if the marquise stuff is cannon, earth is to small for him


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

1) We don't actually know how much more powerful Doom is.

2) I really think Doom is more interested in controlling earth than anything else, because Doom wants to show up Reed and everyone else he knows. I'm speculating, but I really don't think he would care much about taking over some planet where no one knows him. He'd say it's beneath him. But again, he just wants to show Reed that he's more awesome than Reed is. 

pre-hickman I would have wondered why he bothers, but hickman instantly proved why Reed is badass in his own way.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's being ignored by the black panther guy who's doing Doomwar. It's not being ignored by Hickman.



Hickman isn't Bendis


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't follow.

Hickman has a future story with Doom planned, he's already said he plans to roll with the Millar idea of Doom being a lot more powerful now. 

Bendis seems to be ignoring it too, as far as I can tell.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

A story that will only be in F4 and some select books that other writers might feel like addressing

It will have zero impact on the world and nearly everyone else that writes Doom will ignore it completely


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #12 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2009)

I bet Deodota fapped when drawing Hand


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 11, 2009)

So I guess MM left Osborn alone in nightmare land and Norman got his shit together, or MM was distracted by Hand in case he was actively minding him.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 11, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I bet Deodota fapped when drawing Hand



I know I would...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2009)

He's from Brazil, he likely got all his fapping out of his system when he hit puberty.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

This reminds me

How the hell were they able to keep the Molecule Man in the Raft?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

New Avengers Anual's art was too awesome to make sense. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

Meds          ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

Gillen talks Thor


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 14, 2009)

Where is this Doomwar material? I am fapping at the mere thought of Doom.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2009)

> >That Heavy Metal feel will continue to be part of the overall tone of Gillen's run on "Thor," especially when it comes to the fight and battle scenes. "Metal has an unstoppable quality to it. It's about power not grace. That's how the combat scenes feel to me," the writer said. "And Metal can have a certain campiness to it... but these stories are not campy. You could step back and say yes it's overblown... but why would you do that when you can submit to this greater glory and watch all these powerful contrasts clash and interact?"



My God


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah? Well My God has a hammer!


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Where is this Doomwar material? I am fapping at the mere thought of Doom.



Black Panther
sorry to kill ur boner


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A story that will only be in F4 and some select books that other writers might feel like addressing
> 
> It will have zero impact on the world and nearly everyone else that writes Doom will ignore it completely



Could I borrow your Time Machine?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

Because Marvel have a very high pedigree for consistency between their books and writers?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because Marvel have a very high pedigree for consistency between their books and writers?



do you have any idea how much new Talent Marvel has had writing for them the past year

and they all seem to get along


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

My point still stands


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2009)

They will tone him down again, or retcon his powerlevel.

If he keeps his "beeing able to give the killing blow to the Marquis" power who can seriously hope to do anything against him?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

If You want to know the reason Disassembled and everything up to now happened read on


*Spoiler*: __ 



Brian Michael Bendis: Yeah, Mark told a story that he had asked why Superman and Batman weren't on the Justice League, and he was shot down when he was at DC. And that when he was a wee Scottish lad, he loved to buy Justice League because you got all the heroes for 10 cents, so it seemed to be a bargain. And he would use his wee small Scottish hands and buy as many comics as he could with the 10 cents he was allowed to spend.

And then I yelled out the thing I've been thinking since I was 8 years old: "Why aren't Spider-Man and Wolverine on the Avengers?" And a verbal fight broke out in the room! And it was me and Mark vs. a lot of other people. Mark and I were on the exact same page on this. At the time, Tom Brevoort was very upset and purple faced. And the fight was a grand one. And our boss at the time [knew]... when he sees that kind of fight going on, it will translate into excitement among fans. The fight will continue onto the Internet, you know? It's good stuff. And the fight was a good one. The fight was worth writing about, in the sense that everyone's point of view was, OK, write that in the story. Prove it.

And by the end of the day, it was either going to be me or Mark writing The Avengers. I wasn't really at the retreat for a gig. I was good with what I had. I was there to be part of the retreat. But that night, we all went out, and both of us were going, "you should do it," "no you should do it." And it really came down to Mark was already writing the Avengers with The Ultimates.

I found myself a little scared of it. I found myself thinking, "could I do this? Should I do this?" And when I feel myself being that way, I have to examine it. And I was thinking about it, and I realized I wasn't scared of it for any good damn reason. And a writer writes. You know what I mean? And there's no reason that I can't apply the philosophies of comic writing that I applied to Daredevil and Spider-Man to the Avengers. And then maybe the language of group comics should try to do more than they are. And what could I add to it?

So I came up to Joe and I said, "I think I want to do this."

Tom got it once we sat down and really worked it out. And the fact that Spider-Man being part of the Avengers after not being on the Avengers all this time would be part of the story. And what those stories would be about. Wolverine's story would be a unique Wolverine story. Then he was on board and has been an amazing editor ever since. He has backed that book up like a knight in armor.

Nrama: Was the success of the Avengers spin-offs since then related to having Spider-Man and Wolverine on there? Or was it just more about shaking things up?

Bendis: I thought about, even with Spider-Man and Wolverine on the team, I knew I wasn't putting them on there because they were the best selling characters. Because not everything Spider-Man or Wolverine is a guaranteed success, you know? I was putting them on there because I thought that would be the coolest Avengers team, along with Luke Cage and Spider-Woman. They were characters that I thought were super goddamned cool. And I thought the dynamics between these characters would be super cool. Going literally back to Stan Lee, through Roy Thomas, through Kurt Busiek, through every Avengers writer, they've all done this. They have put together the team they thought was the coolest.




the marvel formula

1. Have Bendis troll writers
2. See what gets a reaction
3. Create an event around it
4. ...
5. Profit?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> If You want to know the reason Disassembled and everything up to now happened read on
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



worked didn't it?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> the marvel formula
> 
> 1. Have Bendis troll writers
> 2. See what gets a reaction
> ...


Fixed that.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2009)

Bendis asked a valid question, and it payed off big time. For them and for us I'd say.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2009)

Who at the retreat pitched the Sentry? Cuz he came around at the same time.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm guessing Bendis pitched using him when he decided to do NA, which was a little after the retreat I think?

You know, this siege stuff made me decide to finally read disassembled, just to see how all this started. And from there I decided to reread the early New Avengers a bit, and I actually think they were pretty good. At some point New Avengers just got so bogged down in boring storylines with the Hood. But the early stuff seems to work a lot better, for me at least.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

also Bendis and Millar's successes were pretty much the ONLY reason Marvel got the courage to hire guys like Hickman, Fraction, Brubaker, Remender, Aaron, Gillen, etc.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm guessing Bendis pitched using him when he decided to do NA, which was a little after the retreat I think?



I figure that too. I think it's funny tho that Bendis is tooting his own horn about pushing for Spidey and Wolvey to be in the avengers, but he's mum about creating the Sentry who has impacted Marvel recently way more than Spidey and Wolvey's avenger debuts.


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 15, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I figure that too. I think it's funny tho that Bendis is tooting his own horn about pushing for Spidey and Wolvey to be in the avengers, but he's mum about creating the Sentry who has impacted Marvel recently way more than Spidey and Wolvey's avenger debuts.



Bendis didn't create the Sentry though.  He was around for like five years before Bendis started writing him in NA.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Bendis didn't create the Sentry though.  He was around for like five years before Bendis started writing him in NA.



Interesting.

Anyone wanna spare me a trip to wiki and explain old Sentry comics real quick?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2009)

But Bendis was the one for put him in the spotlight. Just like the Hood


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Thor #605 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2009)

I still wish JMS stayed. . .


----------



## Taleran (Dec 16, 2009)

You are silly


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

I miss JMS, but I'm more than happy with Gillen and Fritchman.


oh and I really liked the way Deodato drew Loki in the new DA


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2009)

Hard to really sympathize with Asgardian children who have probably lived for hundreds of years. Actually I don't think I've seen an Asgardian child before this issue.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this happens


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

Embedded interview


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2009)

was there any good ben urich stories after the pulse?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

They could have at least kept Coipel or Djurdavic on the art

I know they're busy people but come on....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

At least finish the storyline!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

Djurdavic can not keep a monthly schedule

Coipel is doing Siege


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Djurdavic can not keep a monthly schedule
> 
> Coipel is doing Siege



JMS' Thor was not a monthly schedule either

And Coipel should return after


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

well now they want Thor to come out on time.

I would want to see that too, and Billy Tan even said Coipel was coming back when he was done, but I guess Fraction just wanted to work with JRJR


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

I like JRJR, he works for BIG SMASHY, you can look at his art and you can see the damage done. Too many current artists look so stagnant


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Warriors #11 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Secret Warriors goodness.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> JMS' Thor was not a monthly schedule either
> 
> And Coipel should return after



wrong his Thor was on a monthly schedule when it began and then it got bogged down


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> wrong his Thor was on a monthly schedule when it began and then it got bogged down



As I said it's not a monthly schedule. Unless you want to also classify Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk as a monthly as well


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well now they want Thor to come out on time.
> 
> I would want to see that too, and Billy Tan even said Coipel was coming back when he was done, but I guess Fraction just wanted to work with JRJR



Actually I think JRJR might only be doing the FCBD comic. Which would be good, for me personally. But it's also confusing, because if I ever wanted to try to get someone into comics, I wouldn't show them a story where 2 heroes team up because the sky is raining frogs, drawn by JRJR.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thor #605 preview_



I'd feel more sorry for Balder (for mowing down his own people) if he hadn't agreed to go to Latveria in the first place.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

blah blah blah


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

> *SIEGE #3 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by OLIVIER COIPEL
> Variant Cover by GABRIELE DELL'OTTO
> ...









> *SIEGE: EMBEDDED #3 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Penciled by CHRIS SAMNEE
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...









> *DARK AVENGERS #15
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE DEODATO
> 
> ...









> *NEW AVENGERS #63
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils by TIM GREEN
> Cover by STUART IMMONEN
> ...









> *MIGHTY AVENGERS #35
> Written by DAN SLOTT
> Pencils & Cover by KHOI PHAM
> 
> ...









> *AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #34
> Written by CHRISTOS GAGE
> Penciled by JORGE MOLINA
> Cover by DAVID YARDIN
> ...









> *DARK WOLVERINE #84
> Written by MARJORIE LIU & DANIEL WAY
> Penciled by GIUSEPPE CAMUNCOLI
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...









> *NEW MUTANTS #11
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Penciled by NIKO HENRICHON
> Cover by TERRY DODSON
> ...









> *THOR #608
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Penciled by BILLY TAN
> Cover by MICO SUAYAN
> ...









> *THUNDERBOLTS #142
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 18, 2009)

You know, I could have sworn we were promised Siege was not going to be a great big, sprawling, tie-in laden event.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

we've been over this already.  number of tie-ins is at least 1/3 of what we got with SI and SI was twice as long.

a baby step forward is still a step forward


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like I'll be buying some Siege shit

better get caught up with Thor by then


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> we've been over this already.  number of tie-ins is at least 1/3 of what we got with SI and SI was twice as long.
> 
> a baby step forward is still a step forward



I don't necessarily agree that a series half as long as SI only having a third as many tie-ins qualifies as a "step forward," but it wasn't really a complaint so much as an observation.  I never feel particularly compelled to buy books I otherwise wouldn't just because they tie-in to an event.  I'm just kind of surprised how many tie-ins there have turned out to be after how Quesada had made a point of talking about event fatigue in one of his earlier CBR columns.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

I must say, i am not hyped for Siege.

I cant really explain it but i'm just not interested.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2009)

Ca does not deserve to be in that picture with Asgardians.  His outfit is just fucking silly.  Even Bucky Cap and USAgent's outfits look better.  Ah well, my thoughts on event crap were mirrored pretty well by comic culture warrior.  Marvel's style is Marvel's style and has been for atleast 4 years.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

*looks at Thunderbolts cover*

Jason Voorhees vs. Captain America!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2009)

Nuke vs USAgent


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Nuke vs USAgent



O                    RLY?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2009)

I was watching Spiderman the Animated Series on YouTube the 90's version and I saw this and LOL'd all the way.  So I decided to download the video and cut the part that made me LOL the most.

I plan on using it everytime I read about a comic book arc that sounds sketchy.

And so far Siege and Dark Reign has been meh so far tbh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l3Bo1MK9_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Dec 20, 2009)

Normon Osborn is the best thing to happen to Marvel.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2009)

The only thing that I read Dark Reign that interested me so far was Spiderman The List and as much as I hyped it out to be I was dissapointed.

Second thing was Deadpool and it was the best thing ever.  Never have I laughed that much at a comic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 20, 2009)

What the hell happened to the Sentry?

Wow Bendis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2009)

It was Bendis after all, who soft-retconned the initially one-time Sentry Marvel Knights character into continuity.


----------



## shit (Dec 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> The only thing that I read Dark Reign that interested me so far was Spiderman The List and as much as I hyped it out to be I was dissapointed.
> 
> Second thing was Deadpool and it was the best thing ever.  Never have I laughed that much at a comic.



I enjoyed all of the Dark Avenger's solo books (except Ms Marvel cuz of Carol), Doom's new relevance in continuity, the way it finally pulled Thor into continuity, Iron Man's entire run during Reign, and the book Dark Avengers has been the best thing put out by Marvel in 616. The only things I've been disappointed in have been New Avengers, War Machine, Black Panther, Utopia, and Thunderbolts.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh wow, he's stronger than Reece now? 

_Ridiculous._


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #31 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

^how that phone call should have went...

*Gobzy:* Yo, Taskmaster, want this "a chance to get pwned by all of the heroes of the Marvel universe"?

*Tasky:* Sure, I'll have it!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Good, keep Niels.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Hagi said:


> Oh wow, he's stronger than Reece now?
> 
> _Ridiculous._



Sentry fanboys will now tout Sentry having multiversal power since Molecule Man years back had that kind of power.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh the humanity.


----------



## shit (Dec 23, 2009)

I for one support our new Sentry overlord.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

I for once welcome our new Sentry overlord









To leave.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

THor #605


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2009)

HOLY SHIT GILLEN , that FINALE to the Ares mini


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I'm really starting to like the cut of Gillen's gib


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Aw, i liked that ragtag band.


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> THor #605



There is nothing more to add


----------



## Id (Dec 24, 2009)

goes to read #605.
If Sentry hype stock went up, due to owning Owen Reece. Then X-Man will go up as well, after handing his molecular ass in a silver platter.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 24, 2009)

New Avengers #60 was pretty fucking good. Cept for the art in some spots (wtf was up with Daredevil's eyes?)


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2009)

That was the only issue I had with the art, daredevil's eyes thing. I hope this trend in NA continues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Id said:


> goes to read #605.
> If Sentry hype stock went up, due to owning Owen Reece. Then X-Man will go up as well, after handing his molecular ass in a silver platter.



I don't know. Sentry's an A-list compared to Nate's high-C to B-list.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2009)

"You have two men inside you"

"don't ever say that again"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2009)

technically. they did it. In the nose.


----------



## Z (Dec 29, 2009)

Id said:


> goes to read #605.
> If Sentry hype stock went up, due to owning Owen Reece. *Then X-Man will go up as well, after handing his molecular ass in a silver platter. :hir*o



When was this?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 29, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> When was this?



It hasn't happened yet but X-Man will go up against the Dark Avengers in Dark X-Men.


----------



## Z (Dec 29, 2009)

Charcan said:


> It hasn't happened yet but X-Man will go up against the Dark Avengers in Dark X-Men.



Sentry will prove too much for him.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2009)

Goddamn Secret Warriors is about to just *explode*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2009)

Gage interview


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Origins of Siege #1 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

7 years in the making.

Anyone really believe that?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

Why wouldn't we?  Bendis has been planting seeds for _something_ since Dissasembled, whether it was actually for Siege from the beginning or not doesn't matter.


----------



## EscapePod (Dec 30, 2009)

Kill Krew always read and just a bland gore book with aceptable kill targets that wound up coming intentionally as racist.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 30, 2009)

They could say it was 70 years in the making since technically they created Captain America back in WW2 and that is part of what lead up to this.


----------



## EscapePod (Dec 30, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 7 years in the making.
> 
> Anyone really believe that?


that's what they said about secret Invasion


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh neat, the thread title changed. Will this turn into a catchall thread for all of Marvel's big events?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2009)

well, it is the last chapter of Dark Reign, so, whatever...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

you know what just ocured to me? The opurtunity for taskmaster and deadpool to team up to screw with osborn again.

I mean, I'm reading initiative, I'm looking at a hsopitalized Taskmaster, and I'm still thinking "Oh yeah? Well, I still got your wallet"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Siege: Embedded #1 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2010)

Glen beck 




GLEN BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2010)

It's about fucking time that Norman gets what's coming.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2010)

fuck norman, GLEN BECK


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

In Siege #1:
Bendis expresses his hatred for the Chicago Bears
Obama has had enough of Osborn's shit
Tony Stark has apparently been successfully rebooted but is still very weak
Thor has been taken out
Steve Rogers is watching this on TV and is pissed


The first domino has been knocked over, nothing can stop the destruction that is to come.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2010)

Fucking Thor shouldn't have gone down so easily.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

I know that whole scene was just kind of weird.

also which issue do you guys think Ares is going to turn on Osborn in?  2, 3 or 4?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2010)

Hopefully he sees that Thor is down and immediately chops off his head.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

"armor and all"


----------



## Deviate (Jan 6, 2010)

First issue of Siege was boring as hell...


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2010)

Thor went down to easy

People should learn that it is a bad thing to trust Loki

Steve Rogers watching TV? Wasnt he with Thor and Stark?

Ares is riding the Jet 


also there is some serious magical power at work. Shrinking Sentrys head and de-ageing Daken and Moonstone back to preteens:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2010)

Man I didnt think it was going to be so short.  I barely opened my sandwich and I finished the whole thing already......<sigh>


----------



## Id (Jan 6, 2010)

Thor one shots Sentry.  Only for him to be shoot down by scrubs. 

Karma or Marvel Writing?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 6, 2010)

Blargh, Embedded was boring too, but thank god there is no Sally so far...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

This is going by so fast.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Deviate said:


> First issue of Siege was boring as hell...





Deviate said:


> Blargh, Embedded was boring too


It's like he's reading my miiiiiiiiiiiinnnnd!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2010)

First chap of seige ended too soon. Didn't develop as much as it should


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Id said:


> Thor one shots Sentry.  Only for him to be shoot down by scrubs.
> 
> Karma or Marvel Writing?



To be fair (yeah right) we don't see if he got knocked out and now physical damage is small potatoes to him, he could have stood back like the other baddies when Osborn took over. About Thor getting shot down, maybe Sentry's tackle weakened him, normal Sentry has the accomplishments for that to be plausible.

And I knew he wouldn't demolecularize anyone when not being the Void. You could see it from a mile away.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2010)

So, how many of the people who shot down Thor can you name?  Osborn and whoever is the new Ms. Marvel is all I got.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2010)

Some hood guys. Alot of energy for small potatos like them


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Them U-foes D-listers.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 6, 2010)

If it was going to be any of the Hood's guys it should have been the Wrecking Crew, and even then Thor should have been able to kick their asses....retarded. No wonder JMS told Marvel to kick his ass....


----------



## Taleran (Jan 6, 2010)

You think the scene would have been different if JMS is writing

and right now I don't care what happens during this, as long as one thing happens


Ares cuts Norman's head off armor and all


----------



## Deviate (Jan 6, 2010)

No JMS wouldn't be writing Siege is what I'm saying.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 6, 2010)

Well duh Bendis was always going to be writing it

I like how it was promised to be short and sweet yet the Short is there and the sweet is missing


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Blargh, Embedded was boring too, but thank god there is no Sally so far...



also damn is Samnee a fast artist, he's got 2 books _this week_


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 7, 2010)

...Yeah, I didn't like this first issue at all. Embedded was mildly interesting. I wasn't expecting something that comes close to Blackest Night quality but is this really all we get so far?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

The only events that have had really great first issues were Final Crisis and Annihilation because they really laid on the atmosphere that was to follow for the rest of the book

this issue doesn't even feel like anything important just another Issue of Dark Avengers and that is sad, Hopefully Mr. Bendis has finally learned how to finish and Event in time for #3 and #4


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 7, 2010)

Annihilation Conquest and Blackest Night at the very least had a big first issue. They all seemed to as comparisons go. I read the Seige #1 with a mix of "why should I care, you can't be serious about what happens with Thor, and you can't possibly end the first issue with a lame shot of Steve Roger standing around in his uniform" in my head. I didn't even have any expectations for this first issue either. Ain't that a b.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

... so who do you guys think it going to die next issue?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. 

Sentry.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

I got bored and only made about 10 pages of Seige altogether, so my answer is "I dunno. "


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I love the fact that I made this video for an issue like this.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l3Bo1MK9_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Annihilation Conquest and Blackest Night at the very least had a big first issue. They all seemed to as comparisons go. I read the Seige #1 with a mix of "why should I care, you can't be serious about what happens with Thor, and you can't possibly end the first issue with a lame shot of Steve Roger standing around in his uniform" in my head. I didn't even have any expectations for this first issue either. Ain't that a b.



on another hand, secret invasion's first issue stomped final crisis, and we all know how that wound up


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *on another hand, secret invasion's first issue stomped final crisis*, and we all know how that wound up



BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd never heard of the U-foes before, but reading their wiki page they do seem to be pretty powerful even if no one knows who they are. Their blasts can hurt the hulk, it's not a huge stretch to say they could also hurt a Thor who's lost a lot of his power recently (to fix mjolnir).

Having already had the beginning spoiled by previews, Siege was _especially_ light on content. But it wasn't super decompressed either, which is unusual for Bendis. It was just a lot of 'fight scene!' But hey, it sure is a pretty comic.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> ... so who do you guys think it going to die next issue?





Deviate said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that.
> 
> Sentry.


No no no, it's Bendis writing.  It's gotta be a woman.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

Jessica Drew dies next........or makes a semi-huge impact


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 7, 2010)

I loved how it was all like, "Oh snap, Thor's showing up.  Shit just got rea--oh wait.  No it didn't."


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I got bored and only made about 10 pages of Seige altogether, so my answer is "I dunno. "



THISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHIS


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> on another hand, secret invasion's first issue stomped final crisis, and we all know how that wound up



AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA



Petes12 said:


> I'd never heard of the U-foes before, but reading their wiki page they do seem to be pretty powerful even if no one knows who they are. Their blasts can hurt the hulk, it's not a huge stretch to say they could also hurt a Thor who's lost a lot of his power recently (to fix mjolnir).
> 
> Having already had the beginning spoiled by previews, Siege was _especially_ light on content. But it wasn't super decompressed either, which is unusual for Bendis. It was just a lot of 'fight scene!' But hey, it sure is a pretty comic.



Yeah......don't read wiki pages for how strong they are. Read the wiki pages for what their history *ONLY*


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I'd never heard of the U-foes before, but reading their wiki page they do seem to be pretty powerful even if no one knows who they are. Their blasts can hurt the hulk, it's not a huge stretch to say they could also hurt a Thor who's lost a lot of his power recently (to fix mjolnir).



Looking into it, a single one of them (the one who shoots radiation) has also staggered Thor in the past. Powerful D-listers they be.

And yeah nice art, good little moments like when Balder threatens Loki, Blake turns into Thor with jets in the background, Moonstone freaks out or Balder is bodyslammed through Asgard. It just felt short.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

Bendis "commentary" for Siege #1


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2010)

Sentry and Thor's first physical showdown was an immense let down. That alone was worthy of an issue to itself but it was quickly brushed aside

I'm not sure if I'm happy that Bendis has picked up his pace or if I should be mad at this perfect opportunity being let down.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sentry and Thor's first physical showdown was an immense let down. That alone was worthy of an issue to itself but it was quickly brushed aside
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm happy that Bendis has picked up his pace or if I should be mad at this perfect opportunity being let down.



That whole scene was probably set up so Cap would be enraged at Thor being mobbed by lowly baddies (Osborn most of all) passing off as heroes in national TV. Don't think too much of it. If Bendis fails to give payoff later, then yeah.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

> *CBR News: Here we see that Soldier Field, the home of the Chicago Bears, is ground zero for the destructive incident that Osborn and Loki fabricate in order for Norman to invade Asgard. Why did you choose Chicago?*
> 
> Brian Bendis: I picked it because it's a city I know and it's a city that feels rather American to me. It's right there, and I didn't want to blow up anything in New York any more.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]fJNC3dgreaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA



Memory is iffy. Seems like got my mega events mixed up or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> [YOUTUBE]fJNC3dgreaU[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfCYZ3pks48[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn Marvel for making me think I had like 10 more pages to read when the last 10 pages was all fluff. That was not worth $3.99...bullshit.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

Apparently something 7 years in the making is really really boring


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2010)

10char


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

And yet, it's much more interesting than the Siege.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

Secret Invasion was more interesting that Siege

Hell the build up to Siege has been more interesting than Siege


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

finally got around to actually reading Initiative.  actually kind of liked the issue, definitely rationalized a lot of complaints about Taskmaster's role in the Cabal.

ending really makes it seem like Tasky is going to fuck over Normy in Siege.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> finally got around to actually reading Initiative.  actually kind of liked the issue, definitely rationalized a lot of complaints about Taskmaster's role in the Cabal.
> 
> *ending really makes it seem like Tasky is going to fuck over Normy in Siege.*



Someone working for corn-rows that will screw him over? Oh what a completely fresh and innovative idea in Dark Reign/Siege!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

well by screw over I'm guessing he's just going to run away like a coward while setting bombs or something behind him.

but yes it does seem like that doesnt it?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> finally got around to actually reading Initiative.  actually kind of liked the issue, definitely rationalized a lot of complaints about Taskmaster's role in the Cabal.
> 
> ending really makes it seem like Tasky is going to fuck over Normy in Siege.



Same here.

And does anyone else wanna see more Cloud 9? The idea of a cloud riding girl sniper is just really cool to me.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Hell the build up to Siege has been more interesting than Siege



Best thing about Siege so far?

The spread of Volstagg reflecting the energy attack into the stadium ranks looked epic.

Other than that... meh


----------



## mow (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Hell the build up to Siege has been more interesting than Siege



It's always like that with mega events =/

Except in the case of Countdown to Final Crisis & FC itself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Volstagg's girth is cosmic.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

Ray Stevenson really isn't anywhere near fat enough to play him.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

yes but if you've seen Rome then you can see why he was cast


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

oh here's Ares' war plan for those who haven't read it yet



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

I like how putting Asgard in its correct place will although dispose of the Irregularity of the Dark Avengers

I love Karma

also "Exactly at the Level"

so that throws out alot of candidates for Norman's ace in the hole


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

Gargan actually thought Norman was joking about invading Asgard


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 8, 2010)

Is Embedded any good?

And by good I mean, does it have a decent amount of action?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

It has a decent amount of boredom.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> also "Exactly at the Level"
> 
> so that throws out alot of candidates for Norman's ace in the hole



Since i assume most of Asgard < Thor (power wise) i have no clue who the ace is. Which (weaker than Thor) character can keep Doom _and_ Namor at the same time in check?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

Thor _is_ Asgardian.  So are Heimdall and Odin 

so yeah I don't think he means he's weaker than Thor, who is already much weaker than he was a bit ago.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

"Exactly" at the level of an Asgardian?  Odin, anyone?  =O


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

Odin is currently fighting Surtur forever



> Bendis: Big death. Big, scary death. A I'm-going-to-unplug-my-computer death. I wrote it and we had a serious conversation about it at Marvel. For some reason Olivier enjoyed drawing this more than anything else he's ever done for me. It is the craziest drawing I've ever seen. And Laura went nuts on it. When I saw it I was like, "Ooooh boy…" –laughs- Again I'm not trying to piss people off but I might get some mail on that one… might need to hang up the computer for a bit.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought Thor was considerably stronger and more powerful than other Asgardians due to him being the son of Odin and Gaea?


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Odin is currently fighting Surtur forever



Well, yeah, but this is comics.  Characters being dead and/or otherwise occupied for eternity and still coming back has never been groundbreaking.  And he _was_ on that "Who is Norman Osborn's secret weapon?" teaser Marvel put out awhile ago.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 8, 2010)

I want norman to go Goblin already. I want Sentry to go away for ever.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I want norman to go Goblin already. I want Sentry to go away for ever.



True words are spoken here!


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 9, 2010)

Okkervil River said:


> Well, yeah, but this is comics.  Characters being dead and/or otherwise occupied for eternity and still coming back has never been groundbreaking.  And he _was_ on that "Who is Norman Osborn's secret weapon?" teaser Marvel put out awhile ago.



I guess it's possible. It's a incredibly crappy idea and should be considered a joke but that of course at the same time makes it incredibly possible...sadly enough. I'm just gonna expect the worse from this event.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

The art's great at least. The previews for #2 make me think Ares or Maria Hill will die.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I really don't know what all of you expected or wanted out of the first issue tbh. I mean, I expect this of Taleran sure. The rest of you guys kinda surprised me with the negative opinion of the book.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2010)

i liked the first issue of the siege, iam looking forward to the  big reunion

and along big fight between Thor and  The Sentry


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I really don't know what all of you expected or wanted out of the first issue tbh. I mean, I expect this of Taleran sure. The rest of you guys kinda surprised me with the negative opinion of the book.



I have name cred, fuck yeah


But I do think your comment is unfounded I like more comics that I read compared to what I don't like.

edit:



> But, Bendis needs to set the story up and that means laying out the concept. He could have rushed it and crammed it into the first five pages just to move on, but that wouldn't have been any better. It's like this first issue is disappointing by necessity. It's a necessary component of the larger story, so we have to suck it up and deal with spending four bucks on a comic that offers nothing we didn't already know (assuming you're the type to pay attention to interviews... otherwise, I guess this doesn't actually apply to you... unless you heard the concept at all going into it). Is this the best way to kick off an event? Not at all as most of my excitement and enthusiasm is gone. It's like hearing the concept of a TV show and the pilot simply spells out that concept while offering little new information. Years later, it will work better when put together with what follows, but right now? Horrible.
> 
> Siege #1 is presented with skill and confidence, but is so unsurprising that it left me bored. The concept is the content.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I really don't know what all of you expected or wanted out of the first issue tbh. I mean, I expect this of Taleran sure. The rest of you guys kinda surprised me with the negative opinion of the book.



I had no expectations at all. The Thor thing and the last page of Steve Rogers felt like amateur hour.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 9, 2010)

Bendis is going to kill someone in issue 2 thats going get him a lot of hate mail? It's not going to be Norman, and no one will care that much if any of the Dark Avengers die. Cap, Thor, Stark won't die. Spider-Man and Wolverine won't die. Clint was already killed off (by the same creative team) and no one gives a shit about Mockingbird. I'm left with Sentry and Luke Cage.

If Sentry dies, no one will send hate mail. I can see plenty of people hating Bendis for killing Luke.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2010)

Like I said, it's going to be Hand.  Or some woman.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2010)

> If Sentry dies, no one will send hate mail.



I will.

Sentry is great. I enjoy him. He's compelling for all the wrong reasons: he's way overpowered, he's easily manipulated, he's wasting his potential, he has no self-esteem or self-confidence, he's fucked up in the head, and his past's more mysterious than Wolverine's ever dreamed of being. And yet it works, it makes him interesting, it makes you perpetually underestimate him just to floored by his capacity over and over again. And he does this all without unleashing some lamebrain, contrived doomsday device, doing it just by being who he is, pulling out karazy shit he himself never expected.

AND DID YOU SEE THE AGE OF THE SENTRY?!!! If that origin doesn't blow you away, your head is warped.

And yet people want him to just be thrown away, to totally squander all the crazy shit this character could lead to. They want to make him just like Beyonder and Molecule Man, forgotten and wasted and just a flash in the pan.

Fuck that shit. I applaud Marvel for making the Sentry and running as far as they can with him. If not for Sentry, Dark Avengers, which is IMO the best Marvel book in years, wouldn't be anymore compelling than its spinoffs.

Think about the ramifications of what he represents. Because of him, Ares doesn't bitchslap the entire DA team and make them his slaves. Because of him, Norman Osborn has to have major ethical dillemmas that actually give him pause, and it gives Norm's position more weight and significance than any lol evil comic ruler ever had. Because of him, villains like Bullseye, Venom, and Daken can function together on a team, which is quite lulzy despite rundown Bendis-speak. Because of him, groups like the New Avengers can actually pretend to be renegade heros that can't rompstomp any other team handily. Because of him, Tony Stark got to pretend to be a failure, and it made his book actually dramatic rather than cool guy vs evil ad nauseum. Because of him rejects like the wrecking crew can't pretend to be A-class Avenger villains anymore. Because of him, weiners like Loki can't pretend to control the universe. Because of him, fucking badasses like Doom slow their role slightly. Because of him, Magneto doesn't think teaming with the X-Men is beneath him.

All of this cool shit couldn't have happened without the Sentry. The Sentry, DESPITE being a fucking toolbag doofus, is the best thing to happen to 616 Marvel since a long fucking time. And I hope the Sentry stays around for a long fucking time to come, not because of who or what he is or doing, but because of what his presence changes.

He makes the universe unstable, and he does it discretely when everyone's busy messing with little things. That's cool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wall of text!


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2010)

been holding it in too long
had to vomit it all at once


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> But I do think your comment is unfounded I like more comics that I read compared to what I don't like.



It was a 'big event' by Bendis, you coming in and telling us how much it sucked is about as surprising as Ghstwrld telling us something Kilowog likes is actually really stupid and horrible.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2010)

I was surprised by thor being taken out by fodder


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Void should come back one day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

Last time I saw Void, he was scaring the crap outta Sentry's wife during Secret Invasion. Has he been shown afterward?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

he played a role in Utopia


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Also luke cage won't die. He's not a remotely important character in siege and is being relegated to the NA tie ins. 

Personally I think the only real possible deaths in issue 2 are Venom, Ares, and Heimdall.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmmmm I actually won't mind if those 3 die


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2010)

Tal is, as is always the case, right.

@ Sentry argument:

Sentry is a great character. In theory.

Sentry is also forever crippled by horrific writing.

To summaries: Every character is a great character, that can be shat on by the creative team. Sentry's poor luck is that he's been shat on by his creative team 99% of the time since he was created.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> he played a role in Utopia



I remember that.

Norm: Bob, I need to speak to the Void now.
Sentry: But... there is no Void, rite?
Norm: Bob, heel, go lay down. Bring out the Void.
Sentry: Kay, I'm Void now. What is thy bidding, lol.

I admit they need to definitively lay down what the Void/Sentry deal is soon.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

solicit says "an Avengers" will die, which leads me to think they mean one of the good guy avengers since that'll have more impact


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2010)

Juggalo said:
			
		

> If not for Sentry, Dark Avengers, which is IMO the best Marvel book in years, wouldn't be anymore compelling than its spinoffs.



what are you smoking and where can I get some?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if there will be some reference made in space, like Annihilation briefly did with Civil War. . .


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2010)

mow said:


> what are you smoking and where can I get some?



crack
the ghetto


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder if there will be some reference made in space, like Annihilation briefly did with Civil War. . .



I don't think they mentionied Dark Reign at all in space. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually they did say something about Norman keeping on the old head science guy at SWORD in the Realm of Kings one-shot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2010)

The did? Oh, hadn't read that. I was waiting on ROK to finish so I can read it all at once.

They also had HAMMER agents in Nova. Guess I forgot about that too.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2010)

they should really have a Norman cameo before he gets ousted
just so Nova or someone can verbally pwn him
cheap lulz opportunities must not be squandered


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't think they mentionied Dark Reign at all in space. Let's keep it that way.



not directly.  but they've intersected

Nova actually met HAMMER agents.

Blastaar invaded 42, which is a HAMMER facility.  Initiative had a couple issues about Taskmaster matching wits with Blastaar and successfully taking back 42 from him.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Like I said, it's going to be Hand.  Or some woman.





Petes12 said:


> Also luke cage won't die. He's not a remotely important character in siege and is being relegated to the NA tie ins.
> 
> Personally I think the only real possible deaths in issue 2 are Venom, Ares, and Heimdall.



Bendis said he's going get hate mail for killing off the character. No one cares about Hand, except when she's half naked or a lesbian. I say Luke is going to die only because he's an Avenger that Bendis is allowed to kill and will get hated on for killing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2010)

Who says he'll be dead-dead?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

People would probably hate him for killing Venom, even if it's Mac Gargan.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

m0; it's pointless to wait for RoK to finish.  I tried that after Annihilation, and after conquest dovetailed into WoK I was like 'fuck, it's just getting bigger while keeping good.'

Moonstone?  Nah?  Luke's wife?  Nah, maybe mockingbird?  She's wasteable aside from WCA fans.  Jocasta?  Ok ok, I'm kidding.  Hm, under further real scrutiny it seems there are no really poignant female characters in any DR books penned by Bendis.  None of them being would get me annoyed.  Hell, killing Taskmaster or a kid from the Initiative would getm ore a reaction.  The New/Dark Avengers are just...kinda...there?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

> Luke's wife?


well she was the character that made Bendis famous and brought him arguably the most acclaim.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2010)

I still say Jessica Drew or Ronin's wife.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not a chance. They only just brought mockingbird back like a year ago, why undo that now? And Spider-woman is like Bendis' favorite character. She and Luke Cage are on the team because Bendis loves them, they aren't dying. Basically none of the new avengers can die.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2010)

It really tells you something when 4 panels manage to be better than Siege, and it's entire build up


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 12, 2010)

Siege 2 preview: 


Coipel draws a great Sentry. Thats the first time I've seen Sentry on a cover and thought he looks bloody menacing.

It also looks like we're getting a female Ares-lite. Rocket launching awesomeness, she is. Dunno who she's supposed to be, though.


EDIT: *reads moe's post* Volstagg the Voluminous Midfielder.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Maria Hill.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2010)

and...she's....

awesome?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 12, 2010)

She is (awesome, that is) in this teaser. Damn the fact that its supposed to Maria Hill. Her Ares-Lite mode is awesome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks like Bill of Bills helping Maria, there.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 12, 2010)

Who was the big guy with the horns?  It looks like he is about to get it on with Ares


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that's the Asgardian that sees all.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2010)

> Coipel draws a great Sentry. Thats the first time I've seen Sentry on a cover and thought he looks bloody menacing.


It is kinda easy to look menacing when you are holding a bloody skull.   But really, I agree, that is a good cover.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks like Bill the Badass of Asgard in that preview. Or is it just another nameless Wisconsin yokel?


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2010)

um...didnt bill die? or did i miss something


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

Siege 2: Hey we can finally start with NEW FUCKING CONTENT


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

So what if they had to get the content out of the way before starting the bombing. Makes the big moments matter. I'm not mad at siege yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

mow said:


> It really tells you something when 4 panels manage to be better than Siege, and it's entire build up
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _lol pics[img_
> ...





You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mow again.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2010)

mow said:


> um...didnt bill die? or did i miss something



being surrounded by gods, you'd think they'd be able to rez him somehow, y'know considering they were able to rez themselves after ragnarok.......
but no it hasn't happened that way


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Who was the big guy with the horns?  It looks like he is about to get it on with Ares





Agmaster said:


> I think that's the Asgardian that sees all.



Yeah, Heimdall.



mow said:


> um...didnt bill die? or did i miss something



He died and the Asgardians burned his body in a funeral pyre as a hero.

It's still up in the air if Kelda will be saved just in time for Siege. :/


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 13, 2010)

A little late, but I had a question. What was the point of Dark Reign: The list? Besides being more comics for us to shell out money for, was there a relevance to the story I didn't get?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 13, 2010)

Only that Punisher died.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> A little late, but I had a question. What was the point of Dark Reign: The list? Besides being more comics for us to shell out money for, was there a relevance to the story I didn't get?



Norman made a list

Fury made a better one



Norman overwhelmed Frank with troops killing him and uhhhhh yeah


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think the siege was originally going to be part of his list, and be the last item or something. 

A lot of the stuff could have been done in the main series of each book, but whatever. There were some pretty good one shots in there. I especially liked the Spider-man and Wolverine ones.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

Didn't read the list except for spider man and the punisher I think


----------



## Id (Jan 13, 2010)

I know that I think about it, X-Man could be Normans secret weapon. I know the idea was shoot down, because Dark X-Men is being released. And Norman announced it before Seige, and Dark X-Men.

But marvel could always play with the order of events. What if X-Man gets submitted, by Dark Avengers, and Dark X-Men. Seriously they have the muscle. With the Omega Machine, they certainly have means to keep him restrained.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not really possible since whoever is Norman's secret weapon first appeared right after SI at the first cabal meeting.


----------



## Id (Jan 13, 2010)

What I am saying is, we don't know at what time frame this whole Dark X-Men is taking place.


If we can determine at what time frame, Dark X-Men takes place. We can narrow out if X-Man is or isn't Norman secret weapon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

post utopia which is waaaaaaaaay past cabal

did ema frost even have time to do anything for norman?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> A little late, but I had a question. What was the point of Dark Reign: The list? Besides being more comics for us to shell out money for, was there a relevance to the story I didn't get?



Avengers - setting up the list.  Hawkeye was captured, though he got busted out in the annual a few months later

DD - Bullseye blows up a building full of women and children.  DD decides it's time to get serious and unleashes his army of ninjas on the NYPD

X-Men - Namor fully accepts his role in the X-Men now.  Namor's ex-wife is killed off.

Secret Warriors - Leviathan is revealed, this is a major turning point for SW.

Hulk - Banner gets exposed to gamma again, which reverses whatever Rulk did to him and opens the door to him being able to turn into the hulk again in time for Fall of the Hulks

Punisher - Frank Castle gets chopped into little tiny pieces and thrown off a building.  literally.  he then turns into a frankenstein's monster fighting samurai nazis

Wolverine - Fantomex is back in continuity.  I think that should be enough for you filthy ingrates.

Spider-Man - Peter posts a viral video of Norman cutting a guy open to see what's inside.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 13, 2010)

Siege....is it unboring yet?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

It's only been one issue


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

Ban, isn't that humorous to you as well?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

well this is ... yeah


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ban, isn't that humorous to you as well?



what is?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> well this is ... yeah



I see them trollin


They hatin'


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

About the secret weapon, didn't Bendis just say we'd find out who it was in the next few Dark Avengers issues? Which are very Sentry-centric.....


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> well this is ... yeah



haha wow, they're all blackest night tie ins


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2010)

thatisthejoke.jpg (specifically the ones that got promotional rings)


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2010)

deliciously petty and uncalled for


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

James Nausedas.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

> *DARK AVENGERS #13*
> COVER BY: Mike Deodato
> WRITER: Brian Michael Bendis
> PENCILS: Mike Deodato
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers # 13 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2010)

God
Damn
It


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll find it hailarious, if the Void is actually a shunted off part of the Beyonder's power after he was depowered.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

So... It's just the sentry on super steroids....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So... It's just the sentry on super steroids....



More or less, they'll probably try and explain and reveal The Void, to be some Cosmic being that people have forgotten anyways.

The whole making Mortals and Gods shit thier pants part, just reminded me of Beyonder though.


----------



## Id (Jan 13, 2010)

I am lost? Someone please explain, what the hell did that spoiler just show us besides revealing you know who as his Secret Weapon.


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2010)

looks like it's flash in the pan after all 
but drugs are cool


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2010)

The Void and the Spectre are one and the same


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought the old testament bit saved the preview somewhat. I'm still looking forward to the issue.


----------



## Id (Jan 13, 2010)

I bet that issue will leave more question, than answers.


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2010)

woah!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 14, 2010)

**


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So... It's just the sentry on super steroids....



The black speech bubbles mark his shift into the Void. To manipulate him, Osborn is having Reynolds relapse into addiction.



Lobo said:


> I am lost? Someone please explain, what the hell did that spoiler just show us besides revealing you know who as his Secret Weapon.





Taleran said:


> The Void and the Spectre are one and the same



That's the implication so far, yeah.



Lobo said:


> I bet that issue will leave more question, than answers.



Hopefully not. I'm looking forward to the issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2010)

wait, who is the specter?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

DC's Wrath of God.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IraWcQspBos&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

mow said:


> woah!



Marvel is taking a spin on the old ways of how old stores (before the advent of the comic book shop) used to dispose of their unsold comics.

But yeah. War.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Wolverine #82 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2010)

ROFLMAO at Venom/Moonstone/Daken exchange in the preview

Especially Venom's facial expression in the last two panels


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2010)

Siege Ends the Avengers books to begin a new one in the wake of it



Dark, New, Mighty and Initiative are gone


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm. Maybe the Defenders will be relaunched.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2010)

so SW _will_ be tying in, but in a one-shot only.  was wondering why Fury would pass this up.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2010)

Back to only one Avengers book i suppose. I approve of that.

And Venom is growling at Daken like a jealous puppy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

At least Dark Avengers will be easy for trade.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2010)

why would mighty be gone?

I get New, since they're probably not gonna be on the lam anymore, and I sure as hell get the Initative. I get Dark of course, but mighty.. well, maybe now they don't have loki's mess to go clean up after all the time any more


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2010)

Also, lol, Ghost Vs Vision II.

Boy, are you thunderbolts fucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2010)

Also, I know Norman Osborn's secret weapon and it might be so awesome it desrves the triple post




*Spoiler*: __ 



He mass produced Clor


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omfg, norman milked hell outta secret invasion


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2010)

If I were norman, I'dd keep a scret army of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cloned Thor 


 and brain washed super skrulls on me at all times.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

Gage interview


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

did you just make me read an internview about fucking _initiative?_


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 19, 2010)

*likes initiative*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah what's wrong with Initiative?


----------



## shit (Jan 19, 2010)

There was a stretch where it was pretty bad, but Taskmaster pulled the book up by its bootstraps.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

I droped it. Might have picked it up a little around secret invasion, but I haven't given a fly ever since the first generation left.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

I only read Initiative because of Taskmaster.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> why would mighty be gone?
> 
> I get New, since they're probably not gonna be on the lam anymore, and I sure as hell get the Initative. I get Dark of course, but mighty.. well, maybe now they don't have loki's mess to go clean up after all the time any more



Because it makes it clear that this is a new day for avenger's comics with a new status quo. And that makes you wonder who will be on the main roster, and how many books there will be, etc.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

Just when you thought you were in the clear

TIE IN ATTACK



FALLEN
CLASSIFIED!!!!!
32 PGS./One-Shot/Rated T+ ...$3.99
*Note: not final title

SIEGE LOKI
CLASSIFIED!!!!!
32 PGS./One-Shot/$2.99
*Note: not final title

SIEGE SPIDERMAN
CLASSIFIED!!!!!
32 PGS./One-Shot/$2.99
*Note: not final title

SIEGE CAPTAIN AMERICA
CLASSIFIED!!!!!
32 PGS./One-Shot/$2.99
*Note: not final title

SIEGE YOUNG AVENGERS
CLASSIFIED!!!!!
32 PGS./One-Shot/$2.99
*Note: not final title

SIEGE SECRET WARRIORS
CLASSIFIED!!!!!
32 PGS./One-Shot/$2.99
*Note: not final title


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

So I read initiative when no one did, and now I droped it now that everyone thinks it's cool

I see how it is


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Just when you thought you were in the clear
> 
> TIE IN ATTACK
> 
> ...



It's not as bad as Civil War.

That had the most tie-ins I've ever seen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I only read Initiative because of Taskmaster.



This. And Ant-Man (who likes chuck and is good people  ) And Cloud 9.

Mainly for this:


Cloud snipers are awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

They're haxx.


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's not as bad as Civil War.
> 
> That had the most tie-ins I've ever seen.



And the event with most tie-ins that happened to be good tie-ins.

SIEGE YOUNG AVENGERS
CLASSIFIED!!!!!
32 PGS./One-Shot/$2.99
*Note: not final title

Seriously, does anyone give a darn about YA? That's like DC still thinking people give two tugs of a horses cock about Teen Titans.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

I will only care about YA only if Heinberg and Cheung return.

And fuck TT. And Titans.

Bring back Young Justice.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

> Seriously, does anyone give a darn about YA? That's like DC still thinking people give two tugs of a horses cock about Teen Titans.


shut it


----------



## mow (Jan 20, 2010)

Payback for that Beechen writing FC II: Electric Boogaloo comment off yours, poozer


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to give a crap about them. But then they got cancelled and abused beyond recognition


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

I give a cock about Teen Titans.

Especially now that Superboy and Kid Flash are coming back.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

A good deal of my YA fandom died with Dark Young Avengers


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

all hope lies with *Children's Crusade*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

Which is what?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

the subtitle for the upcoming Heinberg/Cheung return, scripts are already in.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Just when you thought you were in the clear
> 
> TIE IN ATTACK
> 
> ...


Siiiiiiigh...

At least they aren't 5-issue minis. I'd have fucking screamed if that happened.



Windwaker said:


> I give a cock about Teen Titans.
> 
> Especially now that Superboy and Kid Flash are coming back.


^ What he fucking said.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

Jeff Parker interview


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> the subtitle for the upcoming Heinberg/Cheung return, scripts are already in.



HOLYMOTHERDRINKTHEBLOODOFINNOCENTSFUCKINGWIN


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2010)

So Bendis really has gone insane with the Sentry apparently


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh Bendis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Void should have gone up against WWHulk.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2010)

YJ is dead.  They were born, grew, lived, got old, then passed.  And with the current characterization of Conner and Tim (I haven't seen much progress with Bart to make him interesting again), it could be good.  But TT was doing well before all the wirdness with Deathstroke's kids.  And the team is too big as is, addign those three as much as I like for nostalgia is probably not going to help unless dead weight (silver chcik for one) are dropped.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

looks like the Dark Wolverine tie-ins are actually going to be very important to the outcome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The FURIES themselves stated Daken is likely the one who will bring about the final ragnarok

also Daken stabs Osborn in the back.  No really he literally pops his claws into his back.




also it seems like Daken is nothing more than a cheap thrillseeker, simply going around Asgard killing random victims for fun with no real mission or goal.



also there's just something about Camuncoli's art I just can't help but loving, the way he draws Daken's smile is so hilariously creepy


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

meh. I still hate the way they casually one shot freaking Asgardians.

They should have like a really big really proeminent plot ray gun that allowed them to do so first. Like that device from that guy in new avengers


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> looks like the Dark Wolverine tie-ins are actually going to be very important to the outcome.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those Daken spoilers are interesting. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bit early for another Ragnarok, though, isn't it?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 20, 2010)

Daken has been awesome for a while. He just goes around trolling everyone. 

And where the fuck is the Avengers? Why has it not been scanned yet?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm the "Next" on DW isn't looking too good..........He has webs?  WTH?!?!?  I think we all know that probably that Daken is just going to disable Norman's healing abilities so hey there you go.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> meh. I still hate the way they casually one shot freaking Asgardians.
> 
> They should have like a really big really proeminent plot ray gun that allowed them to do so first. Like that device from that guy in new avengers



you mean the device that Osborn still has?





Shadow said:


> Hmm the "Next" on DW isn't looking too good..........He has webs?  WTH?!?!?  I think we all know that probably that Daken is just going to disable Norman's healing abilities so hey there you go.



I think it's meant to symbolize the Furies, who apparently have spider attributes in Marvel


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

the secret formula was actually labeled "Do Not Touch" 

yeah Bendis has lost his fucking mind, basically


*Spoiler*: __ 



Void *IS* God





but I did like how Bendis went to great length to show how Robert Reynolds is not anything like Clark Kent and could *never* be Superman


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 21, 2010)

The smartest thing Bendis ever wrote was pimping Five Guys.  Seriously.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2010)

OH Man fucking Bendis...........:sigh


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2010)

what the hell did i just read?  @ DA


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2010)

Bendis Version of an Origin LMAO


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 21, 2010)

You know an origin story has failed to do it's job when you are left more confused about a character than you previously were, and care less about him than you already did. I can only thank God, or the Void I guess, for Deodato and Beredo saving that issue.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll reserve final judgement till the story is over, but dragging out mysteries with the Sentry is not a great way to endear yourself at this point Bendis.


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2010)

It's not that it was confusing in an interesting manner, it was just confusing in the a way which seems even Bendis doesn't know what the fuck this character is supposed to be. 24 pages detailing why he'll never be a hero? fuck this crap man.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

I never thought Bendis would tie Sentry/Void with the Judeo/Christian God. . .


----------



## Ronin (Jan 21, 2010)

Can someone break down what happened in Dark Avengers? Is The Sentry God or is he The Spectre? Can I get some insight on where the hell this origin is going?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

Sentry is the modern day Moses/Jesus





> The smartest thing Bendis ever wrote was pimping Five Guys. Seriously.


what


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

So....I'm gonna ignore this issue and read it when 14 comes out?  Maybe it will make sense then?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2010)

maybe! 

that doctor would have to be pretty brilliant, though, if he bottled jesus mojo. I feel like its mostly misdirection again.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #61 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, Buckey. Shoot them commies. 

Wait a sec, this is from Siege... somehow this book will end up being boring.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

BOOM! HEADSHOT.

Also, is bucky's gun a luger? Seems like it. I think it's awesome that Cap is packin heat, but I really wish it was a M1911 or an M9. Seems odd for Captain America to be using a german made weapon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

It's a SHIELD pistol, not a Luger. I don't have the link but I remember Brubaker saying it in an article. Most artists just draw a Luger instead though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2010)

see, that's what I was looking for, for once, the bad guys are amped on Norn Stones.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's a SHIELD pistol, not a Luger. I don't have the link but I remember Brubaker saying it in an article. Most artists just draw a Luger instead though.



I guess it just bugs me that Cap is using a pistol based on german design. M1911s and M9s are so much cooler looking ha.

EDIT: And IMO better guns, although thats up for debate, and i've only shot a luger once.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I guess it just bugs me that Cap is using a pistol based on german design. M1911s and M9s are so much cooler looking ha.
> 
> EDIT: And IMO better guns, although thats up for debate, and i've only shot a luger once.



The M9 sucks ass. It was my side arm for 5 years. I would have preferred the M1911. 

IMO, the Luger is a bad gun cause it doesn't look cool. Looks kinda like a water pistol. I've shot it at a "Saturday Night Special" at the range. For 35 bucks you got to shoot a full mag from EVERY weapon on deck. AK's suck accuracy wise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ha. Mighty.

Alrighty -- will buy Slott's run.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> The M9 sucks ass. It was my side arm for 5 years. I would have preferred the M1911.
> 
> IMO, the Luger is a bad gun cause it doesn't look cool. Looks kinda like a water pistol. I've shot it at a "Saturday Night Special" at the range. For 35 bucks you got to shoot a full mag from EVERY weapon on deck. AK's suck accuracy wise.



M9 is my favorite handgun (tied with Browning Hi power)  , it just feels more comfortable to fire for me.

IMO it's just whether you want more bullets or bullets that have more stopping power. I like them equally, although if I were to own one it'd be an M9.

And yea, the luger is goofy looking as hell.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Is Mask wearing...cat ears?  Holy shit, Parker has a cosplay frreak for his side girl?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Is Mask wearing...cat ears?  Holy shit, Parker has a cosplay frreak for his side girl?



That's just the edge of her mask pointing out of her hair, her mask has always been rather pointy.

Who's the blue guy sitting down.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's just the edge of her mask pointing out of her hair, her mask has always been rather pointy.


I hate you for ruining my dreams.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 21, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Buckey. Shoot them commies.
> 
> Wait a sec, this is from Siege... somehow this book will end up being boring.




After reading Siege #1, I have to agree.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2010)

So...I was watching ccwtv.  Does Siege really have 39 tie ins?  For a 4 issue miniseries?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #32_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

If Taskmaster has photographic muscle mempry, I'm pretty sure that applies to facial muscles too. Anybody else thinhk he knows what Frank and Diamond chick said?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2010)

Now that you mention it, probably.  What does he stand to gain for exposing them to Osborn?  May as well let it play out and play dumb.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

/only knows about guns from Metal Gear Solid 


also that panel where Taskmaster talks about Crossbones and his girl just ignores him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> /only knows about guns from Metal Gear Solid






Kilowog said:


> also that panel where Taskmaster talks about Crossbones and his girl just ignores him



What made that extra funny to me was the fact that he looks like Skeletor. Therefore, every time he speaks I think of that voice 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eOu16x69Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan Slott talks about Ultron's role in Siege.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2010)

*Seige #3 Deadpool variant*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

alreayd being discussed to death in the Blackest Night thread


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> alreayd being discussed to death in the Blackest Night thread



I'm always late to these things.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2010)

Remember the guys that beat up Thor and Volstagg?


They're the U-Foes...

Right


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Siege #2 preview_


----------



## Galt (Jan 28, 2010)

Wooooo.  I knew that flimsy bullshit that Osborn spouted to get Ares to lead Siege wasn't going to stand.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 28, 2010)

New Avengers 61?

Seriously, where is it?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Seige New Avengers 61 was pretty much perfect. Almost no comic is worth $3.99 but this issue was.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 28, 2010)

Man, I don't like single issues. I'm just wondering why this hasn't been scanned yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Seige New Avengers 61 was pretty much perfect. Almost no comic is worth $3.99 but this issue was.



You mean, you... pay for comics?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 28, 2010)

certain series, yes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome! Keep the industry alive so I can keep leeching  .


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Awesome! Keep the industry alive so I can keep leeching  .





Yes good man


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2010)

This reminds me of how grateful I am for the suckers who pay for porno.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

I buy in TPBs.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> You mean, you... pay for comics?



*Remembers pic of MO's "bookshelf"*

somehow this reminds me of this:





Tuco said:


> This reminds me of how grateful I am for the suckers who pay for porno.



A concept that i never quite understood is how that industry keeps beeing profitable. I mean i never once met someone who paid a single dollar for porn.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 29, 2010)

Ads.         **


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Slice said:


> *Remembers pic of MO's "bookshelf"*
> 
> somehow this reminds me of this:


Damn straight! 

*on topic

I read Initiative, well the Taskmaster related pages, and it was hilarious. "Mother of God! "


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

I liked the Spider-Man/Spider-Woman bits.

also I always wondered wha twould happen if a bullet bounced from Cap's shield hits another cap's shield (exactly what you think it would)


also love how Taskmaster is completely shitting himself when he sees the asgardians, then sees one of his guys die like a bitch then snaps out of it and gets back to killing



also 
Noh-varr's new codename is *Protector*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I liked the Spider-Man/Spider-Woman bits.
> 
> also I always wondered wha twould happen if a bullet bounced from Cap's shield hits another cap's shield (exactly what you think it would)
> 
> ...


You talking bout Siege Initiative? I only read the pages where it looked like Taskmasted did something cool or lulzy.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

first bit was from New avengers

middle from initiative

last was from the new databook


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, the second bit was awesome. Tasky wants to be a major league villian now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

I've enjoyed the tie-ins more than the Siege issue proper. Figures.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2010)

Siege needs more deadpool


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Taskmaster is losing himself the game, getting caught up with the glory of it all.  He says it himself.  These motherfuckers are insane.  Ah, but what about that diamond chick, she just secured a promotion.  Chuckle.  

I smiled at Peter's non-chalantness.  

The Hive is SO heading Leviathan.  Wait did I get those names, right?  Ah well, more important than siege.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Siege needs more deadpool


He's in DoomWar which is apparently around the same time as Siege.  Same goes for the X-Men and FF.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

early review confirms Nick Fury plays a big role in Siege.

also apparently #2 has a scene that tops McNiven's "Iron Man punches the 'A' off Cap's head" spread (which for some odd reason i cannot find on google image search no matter how hard I try)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2010)

> "Iron Man punches the 'A' off Cap's head" spread


When's this happen?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

it was that spread in civi lwar where Tony punches Steve really, really hard.

or it could have spider-man now that i think about, been a while since i read Civil War


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> it was that spread in civi lwar where Tony punches Steve really, really hard.



This one:



Yes it seems it'll be bloody.


----------



## lucky (Feb 2, 2010)

Galt said:


> Wooooo.  I knew that flimsy bullshit that Osborn spouted to get Ares to lead Siege wasn't going to stand.



when was this?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> early review confirms Nick Fury plays a big role in Siege.
> 
> also apparently #2 has a scene that tops McNiven's "Iron Man punches the 'A' off Cap's head" spread (which for some odd reason i cannot find on google image search no matter how hard I try)



Maybe Thor doing something similar to an Avenger's death, I predict.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoilers about Siege 2


*Spoiler*: _fuck you Bendis_ 




Thor gets saved by Maria Hill and her bazooka, who herself gets saved from the U-Foes by Thor getting a second wind. He’s still beaten up, so him and Hill retreat back into the town.

Osborn sends Daken after Thor, but gets smacked down by Ares, in a huge rage, threatening to tear Osborn’s head off. Osborn responds that he’s sorry to hear that, as the Sentry basically comes down on Ares like a 20 megaton bomb.

Sentry just destroys Ares. Counters nearly all of Ares’ attacks, (except Ares does manage to get his axe in Sentry’s gut to no effect) and topples buildings while beating Ares down. Finally, in 2 of the goriest pages I’ve seen in a superhero comic, he rips Ares in half, lengthwise. It doesn’t get more explicit than that. Everyone, from Maria Hill, to Balder, to Taskmaster, to freaking Bullseye stands in shock. Sentry shows no emotion.

Back in New York, Steve’s team suits up and gets ready to leave on Nick Fury’s secret battleship. Bucky gives Steve his shield back to him, despite Steve’s protest. Bucky says that if they’re going to go in there, they go in right. Meaning, Captain America needs his shield. When Steve asks Bucky what he’ll use, he picks up a huge gun and says “I’ll do what I do.” Jarvis gives Steve a metallic briefcase, for you-know-who when they get to Oklahoma. I think we can all figure out who it’s meant for.

Finally, back in Oklahoma, Daken closes in on Thor, but in probably the funniest part of the issue, gets fried by a bolt of lightning. So much for that whiny punk. Thor says he’ll fight to the death, and Osborn is happy to send Sentry in to oblige him. While he completes that thought, a shadow descends over Osborn, and in the reflection of his helmet, you can see a star spangled shield flying towards him. 





last person I expected to get offed


----------



## mow (Feb 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck will rationalize him still being an Avenger? RE: Sentry

Also:

While he completes that thought, a shadow descends over Osborn, and in the reflection of his helmet, you can see a star spangled shield flying towards him.


god yeS!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Sentry isn't in the new Avengers team post Siege as far as I know


----------



## mow (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm totally out of the loop here: What's up with his "I'm an Avenger" teasers?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

the Sentry one is a shop from WWH and the quote is a joke


----------



## mow (Feb 3, 2010)

Christ, I'm daft.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Spoilers about Siege 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _fuck you Bendis_
> ...



Nooo!!!


----------



## Galt (Feb 3, 2010)

Bah.  Fury should've taken Phobos with him.  It was fun to see him make Osborn a quivering pile of crap earlier.  On the other hand it was pretty cool to see Fury not at all affected by the god of fear powers.  Still, just hoping someone takes the Sentry by the hair and slaps the shit out of him by the end of this.  Though at this point I have no idea who they'd call in to take care of that.  Any Celestials out there owe one of our heroes a favor?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

He was exactly who i expected to get offed, once i saw the preview for issue 2. But still, it made me very sad =[


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

I honestly don't see how they're going to take care of Sentry/Void, all the cosmics are out in space at the moment.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2010)

Sentry was awesome.  I like him better as a villain than his whiny self earlier.  Phobos is going to beat the Sentry, I'm calling it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

Thorn said:


> Sentry was awesome.  I like him better as a villain than his whiny self earlier.  Phobos is going to beat the Sentry, I'm calling it.



Eh it could be him, but I don't think he's powerful enough to put Sentry/The Void down. It might come down to Odin coming back or something like that...or having to bring in Franklin Richards.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thorn said:


> Sentry was awesome.  I like him better as a villain than his whiny self earlier.  Phobos is going to beat the Sentry, I'm calling it.



Maybe, he certainly has the power set for the job, and motive. But for next issue at least they've set up Thor vs Sentry and Osborn vs some combination of Cap/IM/Spider-man. Talk about giving fans what they want.

why the heck are the young avengers there though?

And I wonder what the deal is on the evil tentacles sprouting out of Sentry. I mean, I guess that's the void or a side effect of his overdosing or whatever. Maybe he'll turn into a monster?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2010)

. . . .I AM DISPLEASED.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 3, 2010)

It's a bummer what happened to Ares, but at least the Sentry is doing something other than running or shying way from a major fight. That at least makes him a bit more worthwhile in my book. We'll see where this goes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

mow said:


> I'm totally out of the loop here: What's up with his "I'm an Avenger" teasers?









I really dislike this new armor JRJR. Adi Granov ftw.


----------



## Id (Feb 3, 2010)

I like how Sentry runs from Nate, but handles Ares.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Not because he was scared of Nate.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I really dislike this new armor JRJR. Adi Granov ftw.



I like the new armor, just right there it looks way too blocky. Same with Cap's promo, too blocky.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I like the new armor, just right there it looks way too blocky. Same with Cap's promo, too blocky.



He looks like a yellow and red christmas tree...


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> why the heck are the young avengers there though?



Because Allan Heinberg isn't writing another volume, and the characters are (justifiably) popular enough that if they didn't show up in each event, Marvel would be inundated with annoying "Where are the Young Avengers?" questions at every convention.

Also, yeah, Alex is the perfect opponent for Sentry.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> the Sentry one is a shop from WWH and the quote is a joke



It's actually a shop from his second mini series, not WWH. But that's just picking at straws


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I like the new armor, just right there it looks way too blocky. Same with Cap's promo, too blocky.



that is just JRJRs style


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes... His "style".


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

We probably don't need to go over it again M0.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that was one of the bloodiest death's I've read in a while.  Like something out of Invincible.



Also I really liked the transcript of Fury's briefing on the SW

"You will not embarrass me like you did in the Skrull invasion "

Bendis could totally write SW if Hickman ever gets sick and it would be decent.










Okkervil River said:


> *Because Allan Heinberg isn't writing another volume,* and the characters are (justifiably) popular enough that if they didn't show up in each event, Marvel would be inundated with annoying "Where are the Young Avengers?" questions at every convention.
> 
> Also, yeah, Alex is the perfect opponent for Sentry.



He already did, Cheung is currently pencilling it.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

Was Embedded any good?  Also did we resolve yet why Daken stabbed Osborn because so far it hasn't affected  him yet.

and wow Osborns armor must suck total balls.........one RPG and his shield is down by that much already.  You'd think he would have upgraded or atleast improved tony's  design a bit like maybe a radar detecting an RPG!!  Tony's armor in CW could detect fighting styles but Osborn's armor can't detect a fucking RPG.  FAIL norman


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He already did, Cheung is currently pencilling it.



It's a mini though.  Not another volume.

But yeah, I hadn't heard of that.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

close enough to count.


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> close enough to count.



Well, I intentionally ignored the presence of the other minis they'd been in so, pffff .


----------



## Shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh yes I went there


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Ares was dropped like a punk, which really isn't fair for him. Yes I'm one of the two people in the world that likes Sentry but Ares should not have been ridiculed like that so easily


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Did Bendis do a Boom Tube riff in Siege #2?


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ares was dropped like a punk, which really isn't fair for him. Yes I'm one of the two people in the world that likes Sentry but Ares should not have been ridiculed like that so easily



At least he was given more than a fair shake against Nate in Dark X-Men.  There was Ares done right.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah but that's a side book that most people won't read compared to Siege

Not saying Dark X-Men is bad or anything, it's a great book but most people will remember Ares for what happens in Siege over what he did in Dark X-Men.

Though that said, it's about time Sentry did something worthy of all his hype, every other writer that uses him either write him as a joke or whiny bitch


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 3, 2010)

I know what you mean, but I would hope people would remember a character like Ares for his 40 year history and not just how he was a shock death by a Mary Sue in one issue of an event book.  I mean, it had to be someone.

. . . And it was pretty cool.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah this has to be one of the most well drawn issue I've seen in comics.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Okkervil River said:


> I know what you mean, but I would hope people would remember a character like Ares for his 40 year history and not just how he was a shock death by a Mary Sue in one issue of an event book.  I mean, it had to be someone.
> 
> . . . And it was pretty cool.



Agreed, I can give props to Bendis for writing such a sudden and gory death like that (be honest here, no-one would have saw it coming until Bendis actually said someone will 'die')

Now let's count down how long before he comes back and which book.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

I loved this issue, bout time we see Sentry live up to his hype, even if I hate the guy.

The "death" of Ares was pretty lame, but im not sure how dead he is, and it does go to show how ridiculous The Sentry is. The ending was awesome, with the shield reflected in Norman's face. And Nick Fury and his warriors were awesome as usual.

I loved the dialogue at the end, with Fury telling Hellfire "The leash is off, you take out that hellfire of yours and you burn the world."

Another great line was when he was talking about the sentry. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"You do not engage him. It's not a matter of being a coward or anything like that. It's math. You can't beat him. You just can't. You engage that maniac and you're dead. You're ripped in half."




Too bad Ares didn't hear that little piece.

I only have one minor annoyance with this issue. Whats the point of Bucky being Cap if he's not really Cap? Honestly, the only person who would answer "Bucky" to the question "Who is Cap?" is Steve himself. Although i loved the "I'll do what I do" line with bucky holding a BFG.

So who can take down The Sentry at this point? I'm really hoping Phobos is involved in a major way. 

It'd be sweet if at first, phobos sees his dad was killed by the sentry, so he goes nuts on him which makes sentry go batshit crazy (Like endangering the entire world/galaxy crazy). So then someone kills phobos (Osborn or Void), then later on Phobos comes back as the true god of fear and proceeds to get the assist (With Thor?) to take out Sentry.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

I think the overall story arc of Sentry over the years since he was introduced in NA might be the most satisfying part of Bendis' run, screwed up origin aside. As a hero he was kind of interesting sometimes, but as a hero turned villain he works really really well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Villain? How is he a villain? He just listen to whoever is in charge


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2010)

I laughed at how Kate Bishop gets to go to war in Asgard, but Alex the God of Fear Comando is too young

And why the boomtube when you got Vision II and Wiccan?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I laughed at how Kate Bishop gets to go to war in Asgard, but Alex the God of Fear Comando is too young
> 
> And why the boomtube when you got Vision II and Wiccan?



Bow and arrow >> fear powers


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Villain? How is he a villain? He just listen to whoever is in charge



By some definitions that would make him a villain. Regardless, his behavior towards molecule man was pretty villainous.

However I wouldn't classify him as a hero or villain...yet, he's simply an incredibly powerful person who unfortunately has the psychological problems to match it.



Banhammer said:


> I laughed at how Kate Bishop gets to go to war in Asgard, but Alex the God of Fear Comando is too young



Yea...I guess even Nick Fury has standards.

However, IMO until Alex dies and returns he is mainly the god of fear in name only. If he truly was the god of fear, that whole "I've been killed and brought back from the dead, I fear nothing" and "I've been around and seen blah blah blah, im not scared of you" would mean shit.

I refuse to believe that anyone can truly be without fear. At some level nearly everyone and everything values something, and would fear having that thing taken from them.

I'm kind of hoping Phobos dies, then comes back truly pwnsome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you call a dog a bad guy if his master ordered him to bite someone? 

They're the same things, they do not have a mind of themselves are both needs to listen to someone.

Woe is New York Earth when Bob's mind grows past puberty


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Do you call a dog a bad guy if his master ordered him to bite someone?
> 
> They're the same things, they do not have a mind of themselves are both needs to listen to someone.
> 
> Woe is New York Earth when Bob's mind grows past puberty



I think comparing him to a dog is a bit on the extreme side.

However I agree that he does have severe psych issues, and that certainly needs to be taken into consideration when judging his character.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2010)

bob is a junkie. Right now he's high on power, and does whatever osborn tells him because he'll give him the fix
The power fix, and the power high is more overwhelming than all his morality, who at his core, is a good loving one.
He is, indeirectly a lapdog
But his heart, is psyche and mind, his core of a hero is frgilized and broken. No he is not a hero. He is not beyond redemption either


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> bob is a junkie. Right now he's high on power, and does whatever osborn tells him because he'll give him the fix
> The power fix, and the power high is more overwhelming than all his morality, who at his core, is a good loving one.
> He is, indeirectly a lapdog



But its not like he'd lose the power without Osborn.

Also, addiction isn't an excuse for wrongful action, at least in the eyes of the law. So a meth head who kills someone for meth is still going to be convicted of murder.

Obviously the addiction to Godhood (what it might as well be) would be more difficult to handle by a factor of 329874324, but I still don't think that excuses him from his actions.

His deep psych issues however...that is a different story. Also, im not sure if I agree that Bob, at his core, is truly a good person. You could argue that the void is a result of the serum, but you could also argue that Bob's power simply gives his own dark side form.

Overall though, I agree with your final statement. He is not a hero, nor is he a villain, and he can be redeemed.

But until Bob truly comes to grips with his own personality/psyche issues and gets rid of his dark side (if that's even possible), he'll always be extremely dangerous.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Holly shit.....that's all i can say


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2010)

Ima miss Ares

I was just getting to appreciate how  he was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ima miss Ares
> 
> I was just getting to appreciate how  he was.



he's been a favorite of mine since his mini serise


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Villain? How is he a villain? He just listen to whoever is in charge



You're kidding right? He is clearly set up to be a central villain of this story, along with Osborn. A sympathetic one maybe, but he's still killing people for Osborn and he's been doing it since Dark Avengers started. The relationship between the void and sentry is that they're just 2 sides of the same person. They're his craziness + molecule altering powers.

Whether it's the power high or Osborn manipulating the poor guy or both, he's a bad guy in this story. Maybe THE bad guy. The fact that you don't think of him as completely evil just means he makes a pretty good Marvel villain.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe you need to differentiate between 'antagonist' and 'villain'


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd say he's well within villain territory, but whatever.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

The only difference between now and before is that his killing for Osborn now while he was throwing things into the sun for Stark

Osborn just made it much less time-consuming


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

The Sentry, as he's shaping up now, definitely fits at least two or three definitions of Villain. 

Villain doesn't have to mean evil, it can also simply mean a character that opposes the hero or someone blamed for a particular problem.

Right now he only fulfills one of those things, but I can definitely see him being one of the big "bads" of this event.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy shit, I just said a couple posts above 'antagonist' and 'villain'


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The only difference between now and before is that his killing for Osborn now while he was throwing things into the sun for Stark
> 
> Osborn just made it much less time-consuming



He is clearly doing things for Osborn that are more straight up evil than he was for Stark. And he is clearly more Void than Sentry right now (just in case the silence and evil glowy eye effects weren't enough of a hint, he GROWS EVIL TENTACLES).

And the Void is certainly a villain.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Holy shit, I just said a couple posts above 'antagonist' and 'villain'



And i just said he definitely fits one definition of Villain, and is shaping up to fit another.

From Webster:

4 : a character in a story or play who opposes the hero
5 : one blamed for a particular evil or difficulty


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Really, the best way of looking at Bob is not a human but a nuke. A nuke that whines a lot and pulls out deus ex machina all the time but a nuke all the less

When he's being used by the good guys (Stark, Cloc) then he's a good guy but when he's manipulated by someone else (Cornrows for example) then he's an antagonist

To say he's a villain is wrong. If a bank was being robbed, even under Osborn's control do you think he'll help the robbers or attempt to stop them? As the latest DA issue shows, he tries to believe he's a hero and does what he believes is right but his fragile mind and the Void is clearly screwing things up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Also I highly expect Fury or whoever to give him a verbal beatdown in the near future

It's not like he's just going to golden bullet the whole team of Avengers as they drop down (even though he should be able to).


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

He was sent to fight Thor before the Avengers came to face down Osborn. To me, villain doesn't mean pure evil, or even really having bad intentions. I would absolutely consider Magneto a villain, even though he's often portrayed as just having mutant's best interests at heart and not really such a bad guy etc.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

So that's where the confusion came from, interpretations of the word


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess? I've never heard anyone say a villain must be 1-dimensionally evil or he's no longer a villain.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 4, 2010)

How are they able to show that without an MAX rating?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I guess? I've never heard anyone say a villain must be 1-dimensionally evil or he's no longer a villain.



That's the thing, other than ripping Ares in half, what has Bob done that can be considered 'evil' other than try to capture the 'good guys'?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

He's used lethal force a number of times in Dark Avengers. Not to mention his debut killing Carnage, which I felt made him at the very least not your typical hero.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok awesome, so how does that differ short and hairy?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ok awesome, so how does that differ short and hairy?



Because he is the best at what he does, Being a Hero that Kills.  No one else can achieve that balance.... Except X-23 but since she is him she doesn't count


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

It's a pain to explain. But basically Wolverine is always at least on the good guy side and not dangerously insane. The fact that Sentry was so easily manipulated and turned to evil by Osborn makes him less heroic. 

By the way I liked Sentry just fine as a somewhat pathetic hero, when he was written alright. But it turns out I like him a lot more since Dark Avengers started and he basically became one of the 'bad guys'.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

That doesn't prove using lethal force is evil


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Generally, when Wolverine kills, it's people who really deserved it somehow, and so you dont question it. 

The way Sentry has been written was definitely to give you the impression that he was going bad though. He changed to his Void personality before Siege once as well, when he killed off those Atlanteans.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Really, the best way of looking at Bob is not a human but a nuke. A nuke that whines a lot and pulls out deus ex machina all the time but a nuke all the less
> 
> When he's being used by the good guys (Stark, Cloc) then he's a good guy but when he's manipulated by someone else (Cornrows for example) then he's an antagonist



I guess this is just where you and I differ. Regardless of how psychologically fucked up someone is, in my opinion they are still a human. He's not simply a weapon



> To say he's a villain is wrong. If a bank was being robbed, even under Osborn's control do you think he'll help the robbers or attempt to stop them? As the latest DA issue shows, he tries to believe he's a hero and does what he believes is right but his fragile mind and the Void is clearly screwing things up



Correct me If I'm wrong, but for a while now i've perceived the void as just another part of bob reynolds's fucked up mind. So it's weird to consider bob's fragile mind and the void as different things. 

I thought the Void is what happens when you give someone with a fragile psyche that much power. And that the whole Sentry/Void Good/Evil conflict is just Bob wrestling with the two sides of his own person.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Second Siege issue was so much better than the first. Daken getting fried was 



Petes12 said:


> He was exactly who i expected to get offed, once i saw the preview for issue 2.



Same here.



Petes12 said:


> And I wonder what the deal is on the evil tentacles sprouting out of Sentry. I mean, I guess that's the void or a side effect of his overdosing or whatever. Maybe he'll turn into a monster?



Void Rising.



Shadow said:


> and wow Osborns armor must suck total balls.........one RPG and his shield is down by that much already.  You'd think he would have upgraded or atleast improved tony's  design a bit like maybe a radar detecting an RPG!!  Tony's armor in CW could detect fighting styles but Osborn's armor can't detect a fucking RPG.  FAIL norman



All for giving Thor a respite.



Petes12 said:


> I think the overall story arc of Sentry over the years since he was introduced in NA might be the most satisfying part of Bendis' run, screwed up origin aside. As a hero he was kind of interesting sometimes, but as a hero turned villain he works really really well.



I at least think it's nice Bendis sprinkled clues about the current state of the Sentry in New Avengers, Mighty Avengers, Secret Invasion and Dark Avengers.



Petes12 said:


> He is clearly doing things for Osborn that are more straight up evil than he was for Stark. And he is clearly more Void than Sentry right now (just in case the silence and evil glowy eye effects weren't enough of a hint, he GROWS EVIL TENTACLES).
> 
> And the Void is certainly a villain.



I liked the gangster Void.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I guess this is just where you and I differ. Regardless of how psychologically fucked up someone is, in my opinion they are still a human. He's not simply a weapon



Well that's not how it plays out in the Marvelverse. Look at how Osborn treats Sentry and Wolverine's past 



> Correct me If I'm wrong, but for a while now i've perceived the void as just another part of bob reynolds's fucked up mind. So it's weird to consider bob's fragile mind and the void as different things.
> 
> I thought the Void is what happens when you give someone with a fragile psyche that much power. And that the whole Sentry/Void Good/Evil conflict is just Bob wrestling with the two sides of his own person.



Yeah there's around 15 million interpretations and explanations for that whole Void/Sentry thing

It is not concrete and I assure you it will change or something else thrown in there that makes everything even more convoluted


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

So putting the sentry aside, what do you guys think about Siege: Embedded?

I've always been a fan of Urich, and so far there have been some pretty great lines.

I love the new guy, Will, "We're gonna go kick Norman Osborn's ass...with journalism!"

And in the most recent issue, his explanation of Keller to Volstagg was awesome, especially since Keller seems about as close to Glenn Beck as one can get without saying "Its Glenn Beck!" 

And his reaction to Ben saying "Volstagg just flew by with half of hammer" made me chuckle.


----------



## mow (Feb 4, 2010)

Siege was fantastic. Bendis really delivered. Ares didn't go down like a bitch, this is exactly how Sentry should solo, except he we never given the chance to do it in a book. 

Love Cap being Cap. Loved SW being SW. Loved Thor being Thor. This shit is gonna be fire. Siege 3 & 4 are going rock so damn hard.

Also this pageof Embedded is GLORIOUS



p


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm glad to see people are fanboying Sentry.  I was ahead of the curve on this.

Still waiting on Seige 2 to be mailed to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

mow said:


> Siege was fantastic. Bendis really delivered. Ares didn't go down like a bitch, this is exactly how Sentry should solo, except he we never given the chance to do it in a book.
> 
> Love Cap being Cap. Loved SW being SW. Loved Thor being Thor. This shit is gonna be fire. Siege 3 & 4 are going rock so damn hard.
> 
> ...



What did eyou think about the line from will after volstagg started tearing shit up.

Ben: Will!? Volstagg just flew by with half of HAMMER-
Will: DO YOU POSSIBLY THINK THERE IS ANY CHANCE IN ALL OF CREATION THAT I DO NOT KNOW THAT!?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Agreed, I can give props to Bendis for writing such a sudden and gory death like that (be honest here, no-one would have saw it coming until Bendis actually said someone will 'die')
> 
> Now let's count down how long before he comes back and which book.



going with iHerc.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> going with iHerc.



We've got an App for that lol couldn't help it


----------



## Gooba (Feb 4, 2010)

I still _really_ dislike Gods losing to mortals, but Seige was fantastic especially Cap being Cap.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

I was under the impression that Void was in control, not Bob

also Gooba, Void is not a "mortal" by any definition of the word.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 4, 2010)

Still, God of War.  He should only lose to this guy:
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd say the Judeo-Christian god is a bit above individual members of polytheistic pantheons

but that's just me


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2010)

Not too sure about the future of iHerc, though.  I am actually curious to see how they could play through killing him.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't wait to see Alexander's reaction to this. 

And Gooba, Ares would stomp Kratos with utter ease. GOW Ares was a pansy with long orange hair, Marvel Ares is a badass with a mohawk.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I can't wait to see Alexander's reaction to this.
> 
> And Gooba, Ares would stomp Kratos with utter ease. GOW Ares was a pansy with long orange hair, Marvel Ares is a badass with a mohawk.


I dunno, when they were over a hundred feet tall weilding those giant weapons they were easily in the strength range of Sentry, Ares, Herc, and Hulk from Marvel.  It would be interesting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I dunno, when they were over a hundred feet tall weilding those giant weapons they were easily in the strength range of Sentry, Ares, Herc, and Hulk from Marvel.  It would be interesting.



Herc, Ares, and normal hulk i'll give you. But mega enraged hulk and the sentry would shit all over GOW Ares.

And while GOW Ares is big and strong, he just simply isn't NEARLY as awesome as marvel ares.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder if this makes Alex both the God of Fear and the God of War


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kratos is to myths what Red Hulk is to marvel characters


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I wonder if this makes Alex both the God of Fear and the God of War



That would be awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I wonder if this makes Alex both the God of Fear and the God of War



if it does then this makes much more sense now


----------



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not going to lie it would be totally cool to have Sentry get on his knees for Phobos.  Not to mention he looked so damn cute pouting and saying WHAT!?! to Nick Fury


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

You guys seem to think Bob is in charge, not Void.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> You guys seem to think Bob is in charge, not Void.



As far as i'm concerened the Void is Bob, just as the sentry is bob, and just as Bob is Bob.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

Void is "God", Bob is the weak junkie mortal.

Bob acts like a human and has doubts and whatnot but still does what he's ordered to do.  Void just goes around killing shit.

I thought this was made very clear in DA and in Utopia.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Haven't read Utopia.

I've always thought that the void is just Bob the weak junkie mortal's dark side given form due to the ridiculous amount of power he has. Well that, and his mental instability.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

DA #13 made it seem like Void is god, and he uses Bob as a tool.  but Bob is capable of taking control again, which leads to him running away (this is how he was taken on in Utopia)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> DA #13 made it seem like Void is god, and he uses Bob as a tool.  but Bob is capable of taking control again, which leads to him running away (this is how he was taken on in Utopia)



Oh. I interpreted that as Void being the insanely evil half of Bob reynolds, who with the power of the sentry SEES himself as God.

Which I can't really blame him for since the power of the sentry might as well be the power of God.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't see how Bendis left anything open to interpretation


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

mow said:


> Siege was fantastic. Bendis really delivered. Ares didn't go down like a bitch, this is exactly how Sentry should solo, except he we never given the chance to do it in a book.
> 
> Love Cap being Cap. Loved SW being SW. Loved Thor being Thor. This shit is gonna be fire. Siege 3 & 4 are going rock so damn hard.
> 
> ...



Of course Embedded was glorious, it has lots of Volstagg in it. And what comic cannot be made merrier with more Volstagg?



Juggalo said:


> I'm glad to see people are fanboying Sentry.  I was ahead of the curve on this.
> 
> Still waiting on Seige 2 to be mailed to me.



puck you ranga

I liked Sentry from the beginning. I just don't fanboy over it



Gooba said:


> Still, God of War.  He should only lose to this guy:
> [sp][/sp]



What about Ash or Wolverine?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2010)

kratos should loose to a bad case of athlete's feet and die. He is greek Sasuke personified.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I don't see how Bendis left anything open to interpretation



I'm still waiting to see how the rest of the DA story goes... cus that's just a bit of a stretch there, alone. Also, it could easily be intrepreted as Moses not being a prophet at all, but rather someone with Sentry's powers. 





omg laser pew pew! said:


> What about Ash or Wolverine?



Wolverine? I can't tell if you're serious or not.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Also poozer, the thing about Bendis interpretation is that it is contradicted by pretty much all of Sentry's showings

Well other than when he teamed up with Nate to fight G


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I don't see how Bendis left anything open to interpretation



I guess. Although with the sentry there's always room for interpretation ha.

I'll admit a lot of it is me rebelling against the idea that the void is THE God.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2010)

Wells, greek gods don't die of a case of the rippedinhalfsies no matter how serious it is. They need to willingly give up their imortality.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

Way i see it, Void is the God of the bible, not the one who created the universe (that guy we've seen a couple times with Dr. Strange and Spider-Man)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Way i see it, Void is the God of the bible, not the one who created the universe (that guy we've seen a couple times with Dr. Strange and Spider-Man)



I'm not religious, but i just don't like the idea of the god from the bible being a total asshole.

I'd rather the sentry and the void COMBINED make up the god from the bible. Which would make more sense to me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

how does that make sense?  Bob is a human who was born like any other human.  He's a vessel that was chosen because of his power.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> how does that make sense?  Bob is a human who was born like any other human.  He's a vessel that was chosen because of his power.



Sometimes, the sentry seems just about as separated from Bob as Bob is from the Void. It wouldn't be too shocking to learn they are three different entities, at least for me.

EDIT: I know that this is not the case. But it'd be more interesting to me since it would explain the good side of "God" while the void just seems straight up evil.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2010)

Siege #2 is probably the best 2nd issue in an event context that Bendis has written.

Hes ushering a new Age of Marvel comics with Blood Fire and Thunder, and I still don't agree with the extent he took the Ares thing, I do agree that everything that happens in this comic makes sense

oh and also that Sentry goes the fuck away once Heroic Age begins because if this has shown anything its that he don't fit in there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

You know, I'm going to miss Dark Reign


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm gonna give that a month or 2 after this ends before I decide


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2010)

So, the golden serum let's bob tap into his moses powers.


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You know, I'm going to miss Dark Reign



I already miss it. 

They should keep Norman in political power somehow, with the DA and custody of Sentry on alternating weekends.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm glad Dark Reign is ending. 

It was fun while it lasted, but the longer Norman Osborn has been in power, and the more insane he's gotten, the more I'm unable to suspend my disbelief that the U.S. would allow this guy to be in power.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder if Ares getting torn in half will get any notice whatsoever from the Greek Pantheon, or that they just won't really care.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe they're too busy recovering after the Assault on New Olympus


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

any chance the blue Marvel is gonna show up?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2010)

How exactly do Greek Gods revive in the Marvelverse?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> any chance the blue Marvel is gonna show up?



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Chaos Ghost said:


> How exactly do Greek Gods revive in the Marvelverse?



Depends on whatever the writer wants


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't believe the void or the sentry is "God". I think what they are trying to say is that he has tapped into the "*Power*" of god. 

Some how the formula has allowed Bob to gain access to the power of prophets without gods permission. Sort of like the how Juggernaut gets his power from a higher being only Sentry gets his power without permission. Sort of like a guy stealing Gods cable.


They void is simply Bobs mental interpritaion of this power a persona developed to explain or control the uncontrolable. 

The scary thing is if I am right then the Sentry is Marvels version of spectre only in the hands of a madman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

icemaster143 said:


> I don't believe the void or the sentry is "God". I think what they are trying to say is that he has tapped into the "*Power*" of god.
> 
> Some how the formula has allowed Bob to gain access to the power of prophets without gods permission. Sort of like the how Juggernaut gets his power from a higher being only Sentry gets his power without permission. Sort of like a guy stealing Gods cable.
> 
> ...



So you're saying that Moses was given access to the power by God, in order to do the plagues and what not, while Bob just jacked it with the serum, and his psych issues+that power resulted in the creation of the void?

Because that's a theory I can get behind, although yea that is some pretty scary shit.

EDIT: That would also line up with Linda's line about how he didn't deserve that power.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

icemaster143 said:


> I don't believe the void or the sentry is "God". I think what they are trying to say is that he has tapped into the "*Power*" of god.
> 
> Some how the formula has allowed Bob to gain access to the power of prophets without gods permission. Sort of like the how Juggernaut gets his power from a higher being only Sentry gets his power without permission. Sort of like a guy stealing Gods cable.
> 
> ...



Good theory, it could reconcile the Jenkins origin with the Biblical angle Bendis is pursuing.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So you're saying that Moses was given access to the power by God, in order to do the plagues and what not, while Bob just jacked it with the serum, and his psych issues+that power resulted in the creation of the void?
> 
> Because that's a theory I can get behind, although yea that is some pretty scary shit.
> 
> EDIT: That would also line up with Linda's line about how he didn't deserve that power.



It's pretty much what I though


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

The whole Biblical take on Sentry's Void powers annoys the piss out of me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2010)

Speaking as a long time Christian, if I was able to get over and come to enjoy _PREACHER_, then this is fucking nothing.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't mind it for religious reasons, I mind it for "this is a dumb idea" reasons.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2010)

that too i guess.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2010)

If there's a christian hell, I see no reason why the power of God shouldn't be in comics as well. I'd much rather something like Sentry/Void than some preachy douche that oozes self-confidence and has infallible moral judgment. Not saying it's the greatest idea ever, but I have no real problem with it, considering the amount Marvel has already waded into the Christian/Judism pantheon.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I keep forgetting there's a very explicit heaven in marvel.

Can't wait for the Ghost Rider to kick Sentry's ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

Blondie said:


> The whole Biblical take on Sentry's Void powers annoys the piss out of me.



It did to me too.

But then I remembered Ghost Rider.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah I keep forgetting there's a very explicit heaven in marvel.
> 
> Can't wait for the Ghost Rider to kick Sentry's ass.



Now there's a ending I can get behind. Ghost Rider ending Sentry with Penence Stare.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

Why stop at one ghost rider?


Now, excuse while I go re-read Worl War Hulk and actually root for the annoying green guy


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I'm not religious, but i just don't like the idea of the god from the bible being a total asshole.



It seems you've never read the old testament.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2010)

SIEGE: CAPTAIN AMERICA
Writer: Christos Gage
Artist: Federico Dallocchio
Cover Artist: Marko Djurdjevic

SIEGE: YOUNG AVENGERS
Writer: Sean McKeever
Artist: Mahmud A. Asrar
Cover Artist: Marko Djurdjevic

SIEGE: LOKI
Writer: Kieron Gillen
Artist: Jamie McKelvie
Cover Artist: Marko Djurdjevic

SIEGE: SECRET WARRIORS
Writer: Jonathan Hickman
Artist: Alessandro Vitti
Cover Artist: Marko Djurdjevic

SIEGE: SPIDER-MAN
Writer: Brian Reed
Artist: Marco Santucci
Cover Artist: Marko Djurdjevic


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2010)

They're all one shots, right?

And sweet as f cover! Loki looks everything terrifying ever rolled up into one.

Q: where are the fantastic four in all of this?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2010)

DoomWar

T'Challa, the FF, the X-men and Deadpool team up to take on Doom, who has succeeded in conquering Wakanda and is poised to execute storm to send a message.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ghost Rider Legion on Sentry/Void.

I'd pay money to see the Shark, Truck-Driving, and KITT-Driving GRs stomping Sentry/Void.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> DoomWar


Do. Not. Want.


> the FF and Deadpool


Do. Not Want. 


> Doom, who has succeeded in conquering Wakanda


Do Not Want. 


> poised to execute storm


Do. Not. Want!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Now there's a ending I can get behind. Ghost Rider ending Sentry with Penence Stare.



That would kick so much ass


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)

we all know at some point Storm is going to kick Doom in the face.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2010)

With ethnicity power


----------



## Z (Feb 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> we all know at some point Storm is going to kick Doom in the face.






pfffft


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)

It al lkind of makes sense though

FF will always be there to challenge Doom, if Doom is going to execute the Queen of Wakanda on TV for make a statement then the X-Men are definitely showing up, and apparently T'Challa has a secret plan to take down Doom but no one of the planet is stupid enough to risk themselves, thus Deadpool.


I'm _mildly_ looking forward to it since Maberry's run of BP has been muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better than Hudlin's so far.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2010)

Sooooo lemme get this straight

Doom leaves the Cabal on very unfriendly terms.........creates the Destroyer armour and gets lolowned by Thor.......only to be 'lol dumped down' by the Cosmic Hulk and the Intellgencia and kidnapped.......only to go and conquer Wakanda and kidnap Storm........?

Huh


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)

Gamma makes it pretty apparent that Fall of the Hulks is post Siege.  Which make it

Doom leaves the Cabal on very unfriendly terms.........creates the Destroyer armour and gets lolowned by Thor.......only to go and conquer Wakanda and kidnap Storm and beaten by a coalition of T'Challa, Reed Richards and Deadpool........only to be 'lol dumped down' by the Cosmic Hulk and the Intellgencia and kidnapped.......


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2010)

mow said:


> It seems you've never read the old testament.


I don't think I've ever read of a more evil character than the old testament God.  Hitler, Red Skull, Stalin, Hannibal Lecter, and Pol Pot combined look like Mother Teresa compared to him.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2010)

I know there's something wrong somewhere about calling the Jewish God a worse guy than Hitler and the Red Skull

All fictional characters by the way


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2010)

He did the same thing only with Omnipotence and omniscience.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sooooo lemme get this straight
> 
> Doom leaves the Cabal on very unfriendly terms.........creates the Destroyer armour and gets lolowned by Thor.......only to be 'lol dumped down' by the Cosmic Hulk and the Intellgencia and kidnapped.......only to go and conquer Wakanda and kidnap Storm........?
> 
> Huh



Doom Perseveres


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I don't think I've ever read of a more evil character than the old testament God.  Hitler, Red Skull, Stalin, Hannibal Lecter, and Pol Pot combined look like Mother Teresa compared to him.



wow  I stro...

no. you know what. fuck it.  There's a reason I post in the comics section and not in the shithole that is the Cafe

and that's to talk about guys in gaudy costumes punch each other in the face.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2010)

Cop-out arguement is a cop-out, poozer


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)

You ever been to the Cafe?  I don't want this turning into that.

I'd kill myself first.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Did anyone else catch Banhammer calling Hitler a fictional character?


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Did anyone else catch Banhammer calling Hitler a fictional character?



That was my fav bit 

To those who want to read more of the bible, albeit illustrated (and lubriciously hilarious format):



Lulz guaranteed.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

so many things taken out of context ... and made fucking hilarious 

good stuff


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2010)

It's one of my top 10 fav things about the internet, easily. The Samson & Revelations bits are especially absurd


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2010)

mow said:


> It's one of my top 10 fav things about the internet, easily. The Samson & Revelations bits are especially absurd



How about this one?


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2010)

> This is the lolcat Bible Translation Project, a project dedicated to translating the entire Bible into *lolspeak*.



I want to shoot you in the face, ban


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2010)

difrent tastes. I found teh ceiling cat hilarious


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I know there's something wrong somewhere about calling the Jewish God a worse guy than Hitler and the Red Skull
> 
> All fictional characters by the way


The Great Flood was basically the Holocaust on steroids.  Then you have Job...

No wonder the Void is so evil.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

Ya know Job got better right?  Trey and Matt seemed to very nicely leave that part out.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, if I beat a child to a pulp every day for a year, in a while he'll get better too.  That is still a ridiculous amount of pain and suffering to inflict upon a person, even if it is temporary.  Nobody recovered from the flood.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 8, 2010)

He obliterated a couple of cities for having ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in them. 

He ordered the Jews to kill mixed race couples.

Said that it was fine to kill your kid if they sassed you.

Sounds like a redneck.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2010)

This just in, the bible is written by people not God.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2010)

Next you will claim there are 10 commandments because it is a pleasing number to a people who use Base 10 the most


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> He obliterated a couple of cities for having ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in them.


There was a tiny bit more to it than that...


> He ordered the Jews to kill mixed race couples.


Not-really,just-with-enemy-tribes.--Moses-was-married-to-a-woman-of-another-race-and-a-few-people-from-Egypt-tagged-along.

hell-there-was-a-big-passage-where-God-was-telling-people-to-not-discriminate-against-them-and-stop-spreading-rumors-like-"all-non-israelites-perform-beastiality"




> Sounds like a redneck.


 and I'm in a library too.



incaseanyoneiswondering,librarykeyboardssuckdonkeydongs.spacecrappedoutonmeHALFWAY.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2010)

get back to work kilowog!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2010)

Can we go back to talking about how lol Bob is?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 8, 2010)

So I'm confused. What are the biblical connotations of the Sentry supposed to be? That he (or the farther) is God? The devil? The angel of wrath? Wikipedia is unhelpful.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2010)

He is whatever the current writer wishes him to be

In the case of Bendis. The Void is God/Yahweh


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 8, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Can we go back to talking about how lol Bob is?



He's cooking with gas.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> So I'm confused. What are the biblical connotations of the Sentry supposed to be? That he (or the farther) is God? The devil? The angel of wrath? Wikipedia is unhelpful.



Sentry Juice awakens a part of him all humans have that allows him to tap into heavenly power.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He is whatever the current writer wishes him to be
> 
> In the case of Bendis. The Void is God/Yahweh



Which would make little sense since Yahweh is already a character in Marvel Comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2010)

I like it better than the MM explanation


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

So... Are the Avengers tie-ins all necessary (like GL and Blackest Night) or could you skip them and read the story without going "WTF, where'd that happen?! "


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

So far it looks like Dark Avengers might be relevant in that it will explain what Sentry's deal is, but otherwise you could read Siege by itself and not lose anything.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Petes.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd say DA is going to end up being essential.

not sure about NA, but the first "tie-in" (it really wasn't) was actually pretty good.

MA is "tying in" but is kind of a side story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Kwog. 

I ask cause Marvel deleted all of the solicits from their Avangers pages. So I couldn't even guess... Bastards.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

There are ways of getting around that



basically

DA
tie in 2 - more sentry secrets (pre-siege?)
3 - bullseye and moonstone have a plan
4 - funeral issue, will deal with the fate of Norman Osborn



NA
tie in 2 - pre-siege, finishes what happened in the first "tie-in"
3 - not sure, but the cover has Luke Cage pissed and ready for action
4 - inal battle between the New Avengers and the Hood
finale - epilogue/heroic age set up?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wonder why Bendis thinks I give a shit about the hood. Every time I see him in one of my favorite comics, I stop reading (or skip all of his lines).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah, Hood is only interesting when written by Vaughan or Parker.

At the very least I get the feeling this really is the _final battle_ against him.  He's been the most recurring NA villain and so have him be the final boss.  Also no way i see something as powerful as the Norn Stones being kept in play after Siege, at least certainly not in Hood's hands.

also I thought you liked DR: Mr. Negative m0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, Hood is only interesting when written by Vaughan or Parker.
> 
> At the very least I get the feeling this really is the _final battle_ against him.  He's been the most recurring NA villain and so have him be the final boss.  Also no way i see something as powerful as the Norn Stones being kept in play after Siege, at least certainly not in Hood's hands.
> 
> also I thought you liked DR: Mr. Negative m0


I did... Cause Mr Negative is win. I honestly don't recall the hood being in that book. 

**EDIT*
Heh. I guess he was. He was also getting beat up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Which would make little sense since Yahweh is already a character in Marvel Comics.



Don't tell Bendis that 

The same guy that had MM locked up in the Raft.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, Hood is only interesting when written by Vaughan or Parker.



Rick Remender writes a fantastic Hood


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

I meant as a fully developed character, not as an arc villain.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

It was 2 arcs and hes coming back after FrankenCastle


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

:sanford:

You get what I mean.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hood vs Punisher is a funny match up to me because I think the Hood is a more sympathetic character than Punisher, especially in that arc.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

You are gonna have to explain that one


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

I mean Parker Robbins the person, not Hood the villain.

Both Brian K. Vaughan and Jeff Parker heavily focuses on Parker Robbins' background and had his supervillainy almost as an afterthought, and he become far more interesting and compelling a character and it made for some genuinely interesting comics.


The man, not the mask.  But yeah I'll give you that Remender wrote a cool villainous Hood.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wonder why Bendis thinks I give a shit about the hood. Every time I see him in one of my favorite comics, I stop reading (or skip all of his lines).



Fail my friend, fail

He'd be cooler if he was still all demonic-y


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

He was fail because of the stupid demon thing


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He was fail because of the stupid demon thing



If you sir are implying that wearing "a demonic bed sheet" into battle is in some way fail, then I have to disagree with you whole heartedly


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

Hood is the Hush of the Marvelverse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Hood is the Hush of the Marvelverse.



No.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

to me he is


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Hood is the Hush of the Marvelverse.



If you knew who _spawned_ Hush then you would not say that

You would then apologise by giving Warren Ellis and Namor a blow job


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

Loeb yeah. I'm not trying to tear down Hood tho. Hush was ok in his introduction, but now he's in a ridiculous situation that I dislike, same as Hood.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

The fact you even know who spawned him yet you still made your comments is only adding fuel to the fire

You are required to give a hand-job to Ben Grimm as well


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

I'M NOT YOUR WHORE

and doesn't Batman cancel out Loeb? like infinite plus negative infinite


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

In the same way that ice-cream and dogshit, right?


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

How about fountain of youth and dog shit?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

If you are fine with touching and bathing in dog shit then be my guest


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

Gimme 50 years and we'll talk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

Dini's Hush > Red Hood > Loeb's Hush


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2010)

what CBG said

Paul Dini negates bad Loeb.  Except when it comes to Countdown, that shit is going to mark his record forever.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 10, 2010)

It still boggles my mind that Loeb did Batman: _Long Halloween_ and _Superman For All Seasons_.  What has Sale been up to and why didn't he work with Loeb on Hulk to keep it Pak level?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2010)

Did artwork for Heroes.  Did a 3 issue mini for Dark Horse, a cover here and there.

essentially not much.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

I am torn over Captain America: White.

It'd either remake or break Loeb.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2010)

Look, over there, someone that cares

Get him!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #14 preview_


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Moonstone you dirty dirty dirty girl


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2010)

You seethe absurdity of taking Norman seriously is so predominant in the readers' mind, that even the creative team takes time to laugh at it.  Still doesn't justify the book, as the preview said nothing that hasn't been said in various past books.


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Still doesn't justify the book, as the preview said nothing that hasn't been said in various past books.



such is bendis
I enjoy a book that takes its time though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2010)

Victoria Hand is pretty awesome. I know i certainly wouldn't have the stones to stand up to a guy who is one wrong word away from going full on gobby on my ass.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 11, 2010)

She'll probably die..


----------



## Gooba (Feb 11, 2010)

So... X-Man... what's up with him taking over Osborn?  It clearly takes place during his reign, but his reign is clearly going to end with Seige, so when is it?  I'm confused.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

My Gooba, aren't you well aware now with comics all taking place in an impossibly short amount of time and any Nick Fury type figure will always receive omnipresent type power?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Gooba said:


> So... X-Man... what's up with him taking over Osborn?  It clearly takes place during his reign, but his reign is clearly going to end with Seige, so when is it?  I'm confused.



Some point between X-Men: The List and Siege: The Cabal.

But as DXM #4 shows, it's not going to last that long.  hell I don't think the mini as a whole takes place over more than a couple days.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

I have to agree. Nothing so far has been solicited about Nate post-mini.

Green Goblin, however. . . would like to see him again in Siege.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like to see the gods of stuff in Siege. Sure, the sentry broke bifrost, so they can't get back, but where's the god of fire? Their god of war? The prince of wolves? I mean, Kelda, the Stormrider lives.
Saying some asgardians are spider man level, and having taskmaster take out two like a kebab when Odin could destroy galaxies is enfuirating.

Remember God Squad? That's more like it. But only a little


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn.
_____


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold ese, coooooldas ice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Man, that's low!


----------



## Gooba (Feb 16, 2010)

The Marvel Gods need to be like 2 or 3 tiers higher than they currently are.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2010)

.





Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __



            :rofl


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Gooba said:


> The Marvel Gods need to be like 2 or 3 tiers higher than they currently are.



Well, it's usually Skyfathers like Odin and Zeus that get all the power. The rest. . . aren't Skyfathers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

very few can actually top the gods in physical strength thogh


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

Bendis commentary on #2


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2010)

March 17th?  NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2010)

> Matt Fraction isgoing to explore more of this in his "Thor" run. Basically, if Asgard is on Earth, the entire alignment of the nine realms in Asgardian mythology is broken. It's not as it should be, and even though it's very magical to have Asgard here, what's filling it's place in the Nine Realms? What's where Asgard used to be? How does the rainbow bridge connect to things? Everything is amiss and every second that Asgard is here could be making things worse and worse in the Nine Realms. Just imagine if there are supposed to be nine things in nine places and the second thing is on top of the seventh thing. It's clear that something is wrong.



I thought no one would bring this up. Im even more hyped about Thor , even moresothan before


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2010)

I only wondered how JMS' run would have developed if he remained on until its proper end. . .


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2010)

I said it before, and I'll say it again:

LBFA is pure genius


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy shit.

That is fucking gold.

Oh my god I can't stop laughing.

:rofl


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

What's hilarious is that for a while i thought that Dark Reign was kinda dumb, because there's no way people could be so idiotic as to let Norman Osborn lord over them.

Then I turned on fox news and heard Sarah Palin talking about the tea party conventions, and I thought about how close she had come to becoming vice president, and I busted out laughing.

Then I got really sad .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

mow said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again:
> 
> LBFA is pure genius



This just made my fucking morning.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2010)

*bookmarks*


----------



## Gooba (Feb 18, 2010)

That is brilliant.  I never realized how Norman's rise and Palin's are so similar.  Even with Marvel directly making a Glenn Beck Norman supporter.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #62 preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

Gooba said:


> That is brilliant.  I never realized how Norman's rise and Palin's are so similar.  Even with Marvel directly making a Glenn Beck Norman supporter.



Hearing Ben Urich describe Glenn Beck to Volstagg was incredibly hilarious. 

You've got monsters in asgard right?
Certainly, the fire giants are a problem from time to time
Todd Keller is a fire giant, but he uses lies and half truths instead of fire.

Then I think Volstagg talks about how the best way to kill a fire giant is decapitating it.


EDIT: Also, lol hammer guy, "Guys made of lasers!"


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I only wondered how JMS' run would have developed if he remained on until its proper end. . .



more melodrama less people getting hit with Hammers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> more melodrama less people getting hit with Hammers



But more Volstagg the Voluminious!


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> more melodrama less people getting hit with Hammers



even if the pace was slow you can't deny that the build up to issue 600 had a great payoff, hammer smashing included.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2010)

mow said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again:
> 
> LBFA is pure genius



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpufNT8I-SU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, it's usually Skyfathers like Odin and Zeus that get all the power. The rest. . . aren't Skyfathers.



Thor should be Skyfather.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

@Mo

I had never seen that before.

Thank you so so much :rofl

EDIT: and now it's stuck in my head...i'll be humming this all freakin day haha.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

^  You're welcome.

I wonder if *FCBD Avengers* ties into Siege somehow. 

**EDIT*
I just read it. It's more prequel than anything. Maybe Oz was mad that Thor made him look like a chump in the end.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

whoever it is that comes up with the release schedule is an idiot of gargantuan proportions




*Spoiler*: _Dark Wolverine #83 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Thor #607 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Thunderbolts #141 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #33 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

I seriously want deadpool to kick taskmaster in the nuts for that


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

Dan Slott interview


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

> CBR News: Dan, in the "Dark Reign: The List-Amazing Spider-Man" one-shot, you had Norman Osborn's public image take a huge hit when press outlets received a video of him conducting some shady science experiments. At the end of "Mighty Avengers" #33, though, Loki cast a spell on some reporters and it now seems like the press once again sees Normans as a shining champion of the people. Is that true?
> 
> Dan Slott: Yes. Norman's PR was taking a hit, and now Norman is back to being the shining boy. Loki's spell fully countered what happened to him in "The List."





From hereby onwards, I decree Parkar shall be named the retcrawler.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2010)

Brevoort reveals there are TWO more major deaths in Siege.

Will not be as big a "surprise" as Ares and he figures most people will guess one of them correctly off the top of their head.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Brevoort reveals there are TWO more major deaths in Siege.
> 
> Will not be as big a "surprise" as Ares and he figures most people will guess one of them correctly off the top of their head.



Sentry is my call


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Not caring at this pithy attempt at hype is my call.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Norman. Maybe Balder. Sentry is gonna get Scarlet Witch'ed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2010)

Norman killed in Siege?

I doubt it. They've done too much with the character to suddenly kill him off now. They'll probably use a post-fallen-from-grace Norman and explore him from there.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Exactly. He's done too much to just be short scalled. He's either gonan get killed or put in a bus


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

hmm, I wonder where that green teenager enchantress chick is at?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't seen her since Dissembled, if not then Reigning.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

She was at the non canon Dark Young avengers as a biproduct of loki's mischief.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder where the blondes Black Widow is.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

Gage talks Cap


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2010)

> Both of the remaining casualties come fairly directly out of the thrust of the story. I don't think either of them will surprise anybody to the degree that the Ares' death was surprising. They're both pretty significant. I would tend to guess, if you poll the comics community on the internet right now, I'm going to guess that 75 percent of the people could guess at least one of them if not both. We're now two issues in; we are 50 percent of the way through this story.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah I mentioned that last page.

Sentry definitely my 1st guess


----------



## Deviate (Feb 23, 2010)

I would guess the same. My second guess would be Balder.

Most likely wrong, since I thought the first death would be Luke Cage (lol @ me)


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 23, 2010)

Deviate said:


> I would guess the same. My second guess would be *Balder*.
> 
> Most likely wrong, since I thought the first death would be Luke Cage (lol @ me)



Thats not a bad guess, actually. We've already got those three hags in Dark Wolverine talking about Ragnarok. If I remember my Norse mythology, Baldr's death is supposed to be the sign that Ragnarok is coming. I think Loki tricked Hodr into killing him.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 23, 2010)

If they're as obvious as Brevoort suggests then it could only be Norman and Sentry. Which is too bad if that's the case, I don't want norman to die... and they'll have to bring him back anyway, so its a stupid move.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> If they're as obvious as Brevoort suggests then it could only be Norman and Sentry. Which is too bad if that's the case, I don't want norman to die... and they'll have to bring him back anyway, so its a stupid move.



I doubt Norman will be killed. The whole point of this is that we're moving from Dark Reign to the Heroic Age, and I feel like the only way to start it off right is if Norman is properly brought to justice. So I don't think he'll be killed in this story.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

I bet even though it's gonna be "heroic age" we still won't see any less wolverine, deadpool, or faustian spider-man for a long time


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2010)

Of course we fucking won't.  It's just a nameswap and brighter pallettes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I bet even though it's gonna be "heroic age" we still won't see any less wolverine, deadpool, or faustian spider-man for a long time



Wolverine is pretty damn heroic, and hes hardly the only hero that kills

and deadpool is trying to become a better person, so he fits too


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

New Dark and New Avengers were quite good


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

Siege shares the sins of their father, by having massively underwheimg "lolz, I just killed a god"


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2010)

Just read Seige 2. For all the epic, I have to say my favorite part is Balder's "oh shit this is rlllllly bad" face that he wore all issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

The Gods are the only one just as befounded as we are at the ease they are getting killed with


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

FUCK!

THIS IS AN EVENT I CAN GET BEHIND


*Spoiler*: _SIEGE #3 PREVIEW_ 









YEAH!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

First I was "FUCK YEAH, I APROOVE!"

Then I was "Wait, why does Speedy have a suitcase?"

Then I was "Oh who cares! "


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

I AM IN THE SUITCASE (its Iron Man you dolt)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> FUCK!
> 
> THIS IS AN EVENT I CAN GET BEHIND
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> First I was "FUCK YEAH, I APROOVE!"
> 
> Then I was "Wait, why does Speedy have a suitcase?"
> 
> Then I was "Oh who cares! "



That case is obviously the new Iron man Armor, who better to deliver it then the fastest mofo they have 

Iam so happy to see the shield hit Norman in his face


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh right, right.
Here I was thinking I was being clever.
Although at his speed, and molecule vibration he could probably win half the battle by himself


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

If I were Victoria I'd have the conference table burned


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Oh right, right.
> Here I was thinking I was being clever.
> Although at his speed, and molecule vibration he could probably win half the battle by himself



number 1 rule of speedsters, never ask why they don't just speed-blitz the entire fight


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, but imagine the amount of funny or lame crap it went through my mind, when I saw speed, going into that fight, with a suitcase in his hand

"Time for some quick buisness"

" Can we wrap this up? I've got a meeting with a sweedish supermodel at ten. In sweeden"

"You know, the time it took for that shield to faceplant norman, I went to his house in the hamptons and stole these"

"Speed does not part from his porn. EVER"

"other stuff"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

Initiative: booooo I don't fucking care about the new warriors, give us more Taskmaster

Thor: interesting to say the least

DW: alright

Tbolts: see above


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, but imagine the amount of funny or lame crap it went through my mind, when I saw speed, going into that fight, with a suitcase in his hand
> 
> "Time for some quick buisness"
> 
> ...



 hehe


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

While SHIELDTOTHEFACE is one of the best crowning moments of awesome in comics ever, Taskmaster porking two asgardians in one jump is one of the worse


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> While SHIELDTOTHEFACE is one of the best crowning moments of awesome in comics ever, Taskmaster porking two asgardians in one jump is one of the worse



hell no that was great, hes finally fighting like a guy with the skills of, Cap,Deadpool,Wolverine,Hawkeye,Ect. combined


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah, and he porked through two asgardian gods.

Well, this is subjective ind you, because Secret Invasion/Tis is now Camp Hammah! made me drop the initiative. So I have no conection to Taskmaster other than, he's deadpool's pal.
My conection to asgardians is probably stronger than it is to his, so it makes me seriously depressed when warrior gods get so humiliated like that.
Sheesh. His sword should have broken on their necks. Norman Vs Asgard should have been what happens when the yankees pitcher hurls a new born baby skull first into a brick wall.
And it has had epicness a'plenty, but when I'm not basking on it, I'm thinking of Taskmaster

And that gay double pork.


I mean, couldn't they at least have shown the hood norn stoning the villans?
Because I'm not too happy about Norman head shoting that other red shirt guy way back when either.
I just want an excuse for them to be winning. Against Gods. Even without the Sentry.
Show how the main gods can't came in because of bifrost. Two pannels, please.
I can tell you how happy it made me to read that hun guy one shoting the Zeus with an arrow. I mean, Odin busted Galaxies. Are the guys three or five ranks beneath him so weak Taskmaster can yoink two of them like pigs on a luau?

Im not saying "Don't do this"
I'm saying "Explain it away, and make this event just right"


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, and he porked through two asgardian gods.
> 
> Well, this is subjective ind you, because Secret Invasion/Tis is now Camp Hammah! made me drop the initiative. So I have no conection to Taskmaster other than, he's deadpool's pal.
> My conection to asgardians is probably stronger than it is to his, so it makes me seriously depressed when warrior gods get so humiliated like that.
> ...



yes

Guys like odin and thor and balder, are of the higher parts of the pantheons, also Asgardians are a bit different then like the olympians, not every asgardian has dominion over some thing, 

i think in the legends theirs their asier, and then warriors who died in glorious battle and were allowed to sit at Odin's table in Valhala

the guys Taskmaster is "porking" are those Exalted mortals


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

I will settle on this. I think the story line is sufficent, but the plot is under explored. I do hope they adress this in Thor.

If so, I'l be happy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thor tie-in is off to a promising start.

Plus, Clor vs. Thor CAN'T be done wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2010)

Remember Thor's grandfather? When he thought killing Thor was just too much trouble, he decided to just destroy the earth with a single blow instead.
Beta Ray Bill even had a reliable plan to take down Galactus.
Oh Thunderbolts. "Are these doors locked? No. They're just that heavy"

But taskmaster just porks those mothers. To pork is my new verb. Pork, pork, pork, pork.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2010)

. . . Fry 'em.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2010)

Really liking Gillen on Thor, he does a solid job of emulating how JMS would write the characters but has more action and pays heed to Volstagg (the greatest Asgardian)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 27, 2010)

This month's tie-ins:

*Dark Wolverine* - Meh. I want to see how Daken ties into Ragnarok though.

*Initiative* - Good. Makes me care about Constrictor, Diamondback and Taskmaster, not so much the Hood.

*New Avengers* - Meh. But it's good to see Steve reuniting with the Avengers.

*Dark Avengers* - I guess this storyline culminates with the Sentry being the Void in Asgard. Pretty interesting, and I love Deodato's art.

*Thunderbolts* - Pretty meh and it's the issue that trivialized the most what killing an Asgardian God means IMO, but I'm curious about where the Gungnir subplot leads aka who do you think will be stabbed with it?

*Thor* - Great issue, I'm expecting a "you protected my home, I'll protect yours" moment from Kelda.

*Embedded* - So-so.

Coipel's art for issue 3 of Siege is gorgeous. I'm calling Sentry dropping Asgard on Broxton as per that promo image from some time back, by the way.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2010)

TEARS OF JOY THEY SHANT STOP.


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

While i prefered JMS on Thor, Gillen is a worthy successor. A good decission was made putting him on that book.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2010)

shame it's only for a few issues tho, but not thta much of a shame since matt fraction is getting the Asgard writing duties.

remind me again please, what has Gillen worked on previously? I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

The "Dark Avengers: Ares" mini

other than that i never read anything by him.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Feb 28, 2010)

Slice said:


> The "Dark Avengers: Ares" mini
> 
> other than that i never read anything by him.



Think he also did an indie comic called Phonogram. From what I?ve heard it?s very good.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 28, 2010)

and S.W.O.R.D.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Dark Wolverine being the bringer of Ragnarok only increased his gary stueness on a time I was about to forgive him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I bet somehow Phobos will come in and one-up the Sentry, somehow. . .


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2010)

^ I'm calling that, too.

Thor + Phobos. I really really hope. 

Moment I cant wait for: Cap about to fall, only for shadowed hand to protect him. He looks up. shadowed head, the armor is removed from the face, Tony smiling (while crying):

"It's great to have you back, Cap. :')"

BRING IT.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh God, Tony and Steve's reunion, I haven't even thought about it yet.


I litterally gave myself a spine shivr and my heart just broke before melting


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2010)

dawwwwwwww

and then they both punch Norman in the face 

I better see a Green Goblin mask before that all goes down.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Considering the "Green Goblin' is talking to Norman in DA and convinced him to raid Asgard, I'm sure Norman will bust out his Green Goblin suit before the end.

I just hope when the Goblin does show up it's Spidey, and only Spidey, who fucks him up. Iron Patriot can be Iron Man's enemy, but the Green Goblin will forever be Sider-Man's.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

NOrman Osborn is rush limbaugh 

Called it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2010)

I really want to see how Bendis will dispose of Bob, considering how much he hyped him up with his 'god' powers and lolowned Molacule Man


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Norman will be Goblin by final issue.

And Spidey will steal the moment of the day.

I call it!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Way to go Mephisto, making a deal that heps a guy that will grow to take down an usurping avatar.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Norman will be Goblin by final issue.
> 
> And Spidey will steal the moment of the day.
> 
> I call it!



I hope that in the clusterfuck that is the inevitable "Bob's going fucking crazy and we all need to bring him down before he takes out the planet" norman tries to sneak away and finds spidey waiting for him.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 1, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Norman will be Goblin by final issue.
> 
> And Spidey will steal the moment of the day.
> 
> I call it!



See, now this is what I'm talking about! This shit better happen Bendis!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

Next thing we know, Harry comes in and teams up with Peter. . .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 1, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I really want to see how Bendis will dispose of Bob, considering how much he hyped him up with his 'god' powers and lolowned Molacule Man



Possible foreshadowing: in DA 13 the Void seemed to imply Bob's suicide attempt was unsuccessful because he didn't want it enough. Maybe that will tie in with the situation with his wife. Also, Phobos. Dr. Strange already did the fear thing against Bob which stunned him (and the rest of Bob's team) long enough for his team to flee.... then again that spell made 
Bob see the Void and right now it's the Void who is in control in Asgard. What would the Void fear?

A dash of everyone attacking the Void at once would be nice too, as much of a retread of the first Sentry miniseries (and his New Avengers arc) it would be.

Sentry shouldn't be losing to any conventional stuff they try on him that's clear, and if he starts doing what he did to Molecule Man he'll be dropping them like flies.

I bet the last Incoming Norman receives from his armor comes from Peter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Possible foreshadowing: in DA 13 the Void seemed to imply Bob's suicide attempt was unsuccessful because he didn't want it enough. Maybe that will tie in with the situation with his wife. Also, Phobos. *Dr. Strange already did the fear thing against Bob which stunned him (and the rest of Bob's team) long enough for his team to flee*.... then again that spell made
> Bob see the Void and right now it's the Void who is in control in Asgard. What would the Void fear?
> 
> A dash of everyone attacking the Void at once would be nice too, as much of a retread of the first Sentry miniseries (and his New Avengers arc) it would be.
> ...



I do not doubt for a second that back then Bendis did not even know what he was doing with Bob


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2010)

I do not doubt that he doesnt know what to do with him _right now_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2010)

I do not doubt that you are correct

'I'm god' powers is about the most generic and biggest cop-out available for explaining everything


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hickman will fill in the holes in SHIELD.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2010)

Charcan said:


> then again that spell made
> Bob see the Void and right now it's the Void who is in control in Asgard. What would the Void fear?



Bob becoming the real hero he always wanted to be. Performing the ultimate sacrifice; offing himself. 

'Killing myself to save everyone' ending is about the most generic and biggest cop-out available for ending everything.

I want Thor's hammer on void's face before that happens tho.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 2, 2010)

mow said:


> Bob becoming the real hero he always wanted to be. Performing the ultimate sacrifice; offing himself.





The cover for Fallen:



Solicitation:



> The SIEGE has ended and taken its toll on both sides of the battle field. The event seven years in the making has claimed many lives, and in this, its final chapter, a universe comes together to mourn (CLASSIFIED).  The shocking death that ended the fight and gave birth to a new Heroic Age is remembered as a writer (CLASSIFIED) returns to lead the farewells.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 2, 2010)

That hair could definitely be Sentry.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

First I went "LORD THOR!"
  but then I noticed his arms holding him up


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2010)

of course it's sentry.

there's a thing on newsarama talking about a mini-series called avengers prime that's just about the big 3 working out their problems. also the last avengers title is 'avengers academy'.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 2, 2010)

The Sentry? Really? I would think a cover with their hands chucking him into a ditch would make more sense. Seriously, I'm hoping it's something more interesting as deaths go. Not a very big hope though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

If the Sentry dies. . . yay.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 2, 2010)

The Thanos Imperative by Dan Abnett.

I'm so looking forward to that.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2010)

lost the spread for when would announce Avengers Academy, thought they'd wait for the week before solicits.  out $3

but I guess you can't delay the announcement of something so obvious.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope X-Man rips Sentry in half with his mind.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2010)

y so srs

Haters gonna hate


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 2, 2010)

Dark Avengers 16 and Siege 4 have been delayed to May. I wonder why in DA's case, Siege probably has to do with the issue's size and the Coipel art.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I hope X-Man rips Sentry in half with his mind.



x-man is an unimportant and lame character =)


----------



## Deviate (Mar 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> of course it's sentry.
> 
> there's a thing on newsarama talking about a mini-series called avengers prime that's just about the big 3 working out their problems. also the last avengers title is '*avengers academy*'.



What the shit is this...

How many fucking Avengers titles do we need...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> x-man is an unimportant and lame character =)



Not under my direction!

My story pitch for the character is here. Starting from 2nd post down, in point form.


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2010)

Sentry!  Nuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> x-man is an unimportant and lame character =)


Dark X-Men


Deviate said:


> What the shit is this...
> 
> How many fucking Avengers titles do we need...



logical replacement for Initiative.

one of the major conflicts that lead to Civil War was the idea that younger heroes needed training to avoid shit like Stamford, so again a logical choice.

Also fits with the "What if?", "heroes training heroes in an age radically different yet very much the same"


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Dark X-Men



is an inimportant, though awesome, miniseries.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2010)

Gillen talks Loki one-shot


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Avengers #15 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Siege #3 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Mar 11, 2010)

I got a WE ARE VOID vibe


edit: Siege is shaping up really well I am surprised with Bendis


Why couldn't Secret Invasion have been 4 issues


----------



## shit (Mar 11, 2010)

Moonstone


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 11, 2010)

Moonstone: DAT ASS

also lol Void/Venom hybrid


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> x-man is an unimportant and lame character =)



Fuck you Pete, fuck you twice puto.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

I like Venom rawr-ing at Ms. Marvel.

The Void there looks more the way he did in the second Sentry mini. But when he fires his lazer he looks more Venom than ever.


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2010)

Siege is a short mini right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 11, 2010)

4     issues


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

Siege #3 was pretty damn awesome it really hit everything that people wanted to see happen and I really have no idea how Bendis is going to end it





I kinda want Bruce to finally Hulk out and Pound the Living shit out of the Sentry to make up for WWH "HULK STRONGEST THERE IS" etc etc

but hes caught up in the bullshit going on in his book *sigh*


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Sentry is a weird Alien Super Bug?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2010)

So....Gargan....least you're not 2-bit anymore.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

great issue    .


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't like the Presidential narration, overall didn't think it was as good as Siege 2. But it was good.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought that was a good way to inform people what was going on without cluttering the page


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2010)

Considering the slow start in issue 1 i would have never suspected to enjoy this book this much.

Great issue.

Now bring on Phobos vs Void


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2010)

Slice said:


> Considering the slow start in issue 1 i would have never suspected to enjoy this book this much.
> 
> Great issue.
> 
> Now bring on _*Phobos vs Void*_



thisthisthis


----------



## Deviate (Mar 17, 2010)

Loved Spidey punching Norman in the face.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2010)

I really liked seeing the Pres side with Cap, and then take down the carrier.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 17, 2010)

i predict a major ass pull coming up. who on marvel earth can stop the Sentry?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

HumanWine said:


> i predict a major ass pull coming up. who on marvel earth can stop the Sentry?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2010)

Now that Herc is dead...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

If Banner wasn't tied up in all his bullshit I'd love some Green Scar & Son Team up to Absolutely lay waste to Bob


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not really a Hulk story anyway.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

What are you talking about

both the Sentry and the Avengers are very Hulk topics


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 17, 2010)

If you look at the story from the viewpoint of Sentry's start to finish, from New Avengers 1 till Siege, Hulk isn't really a relevant character. I see Siege as a big cap to Bendis' Avengers story so far, and Hulk is not part of Bendis' Avengers.

Story-wise, for either Siege or the story of the Avengers in the last however many years, Hulk coming in and kicking butt makes no sense.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah it does, your forgetting how World War Hulk ended, its the exact same situation in reverse


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 17, 2010)

At least WWH set it up, but that was a bit of a cop out ending too. It wouldn't matter if Hulk wasn't tied up in his own stuff right now, Hulk wouldn't have made an appearance in Siege, because that'd be stupid. Especially a last minute save. After all, the Avengers are supposed to be the world's greatest heroes who band together to win fights they can't win on their own etc... not world's greatest heroes who wait for Hulk to come save them.


----------



## Id (Mar 18, 2010)

X-Man will save the day.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 18, 2010)

Hulk hasn't been relevant to anything since WWH, and that wasn't even that relevant considering the next day it was like nothing ever happened, despite Hulk almost single-handedly taking out dozens of Earth's superheros in like a span of 24 hours.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Siege #3 was well worthy the money *cringe at $3.99*

I wish Ghost Rider was in the MU, he's always ignored like Hulk, Daredevil and Iron Fist


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 18, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Loved Spidey punching Norman in the face.





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]FU2LriOTZKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think anyone can argue this.

I wish copiel was on the Avengers books instead of JRJR.

And the line i had in my mind when that punch happened was RETRIBUTION MOTHAFUCKA


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy crap. Siege was fantastic this week. Who would have thought the Void was really an insectoid Bijuu?

Plus, this issue only further reinforced my belief that Copiel should draw all comics. In every time period. On every planet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2010)

Other than the breakneck pacing happening here, I'm not a fan of Norman's face suddenly turning green instead of him wearing a mask in there


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it's that he colored his face with makeup or whatever, probably to help give himself confidence etc.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah it's warpaint.  Notice that he has two sets of teeth.  probably to psych himself up for blood.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 18, 2010)

We really needed a panel of Clint Barton saying Toldja


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2010)

mow said:


> I don't think anyone can argue this.
> 
> I wish copiel was on the Avengers books instead of JRJR.
> 
> And the line i had in my mind when that punch happened was RETRIBUTION MOTHAFUCKA



Has he been announced for anything post Siege?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2010)

He was originally gonna go back to Thor, but that's obviously not happening now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

My reaction to this last Siege:



Victoria Hand better make it out alive though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 18, 2010)

I feel like theirs only one person who take Void at this point, and that person, is Black Lantern Ares


----------



## still Mo (Mar 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I feel like theirs only one person who take Void at this point, and that person, is Black Lantern *Ares*




"I can fit into a small bucket, I'm am most likely not an Avenger."


----------



## still Mo (Mar 18, 2010)

Siege 2 and 3 make me take back all of the harsh things I said about Siege being boring.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2010)

Siege #1 kinda had to be boring to get new readers in the know, then 2 and 3 kicked it into high gear


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

god damn is Deodato putting his all into Dark Avengers.  those first few spreads were beautiful.


also Bullseye


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 19, 2010)

still Mo said:


> Siege 2 and 3 make me take back all of the harsh things I said about Siege being boring.





Taleran said:


> Siege #1 kinda had to be boring to get new readers in the know, then 2 and 3 kicked it into high gear



I'm just gonna go ahead and say it.

I fuckin told you so bitches!

judging the whole event by issue 1, which didnt even waste any time at all, i knew you'd be eating your words.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Siege is awesome, but every page I loose more and more all hope that Ghost Rider will came in and save the day 


Anyway, for all of those who read the back up pages, it seems the white house pulled the hellicarrier down, and that after Maria Hill requested the white house to call in the X-Men and the Fantastic Four, they told her "back up was coming"


----------



## Id (Mar 19, 2010)

Charcan said:


> The cover for Fallen:





Nooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, not Nate Grey!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Siege is awesome, but every page I loose more and more all hope that Ghost Rider will came in and save the day
> 
> 
> Anyway, for all of those who read the back up pages, it seems the white house pulled the hellicarrier down, and that after Maria Hill requested the white house to call in the X-Men and the Fantastic Four, they told her "back up was coming"



So let's either we've got Franklin or Reed taking him down or Magneto tearing him apart...

I wish we could get Ghost Rider, but nobody ever wants to use him anymore.


----------



## still Mo (Mar 19, 2010)

Charcan said:


> The cover for Fallen:



That's obviously Ares. All of his former teammates are just holding the pieces together until the glue dries.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

Would I be out of line thinking that Sentry/Void has merged with Carnage?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

No, I actually think he resembles a symbiote (in Dark Avengers 15).


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm guessing a piece of Carnage slipped onto him in the first arc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Either that or he was always a crazy junkie... Why, Bendis? Why? 

 +  +  = Mo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know when those Siege one shots are coming? (i.e. Cap, Young Avengers) 


Also: Lol @ Loki for causing all of this mischief and not being there.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

should be next month   .


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Young Avengers, New X-men and mighty avengers


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> So let's either we've got Franklin or Reed taking him down or Magneto tearing him apart...
> 
> I wish we could get Ghost Rider, but nobody ever wants to use him anymore.



Yes to the first two, Magneto isn't remotely plausible. I do hope the X-Men and the F4 make it to Asgard's ruins, it's tradition by now for them to be there when the Sentry snaps. 



Kilowog said:


> Would I be out of line thinking that Sentry/Void has merged with Carnage?



And maybe the Void merged with Xorn after Sentry threw it to the Sun in the second mini. Hell to the no to both theories.



LIL_M0 said:


> Either that or he was always a crazy junkie... Why, Bendis? Why?
> 
> +  +  = Mo



That revelation was introduced years ago by Jenkins. Bendis only expanded on it.



LIL_M0 said:


> Also: Lol @ Loki for causing all of this mischief and not being there.



Works better for the climax when he finally appears. Or so I hope.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh. I've never read Jenkins' stuff. 

And a Loki climax would be kinda cool but at the same time it wouldn't.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God, as soon as Loki did a single thing in battle, he'dd have the entire fucking Asgard drop what they're doing and end him.


Also, I'm still really pissed that none of the major gods have simply ended this foolishness.


With that said, siege is so badass


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God, as soon as Loki did a single thing in battle, he'dd have the entire fucking Asgard drop what they're doing and end him.


Which is why this would be a terrible idea for him to show up. Siege should only be about Osborn's crash and burn. Let Loki be dealt with in the pages of Thor.



> Also, I'm still really pissed that none of the *major gods *have simply ended this foolishness.



Like who? I no nothing of Asgardian mythology. 



> With that said, siege is so badass


This.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Siege: Embedded is the best "news crew's POV of a main event" book to date.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Skadi, Heimdall, Forseti, Kelda, Njord, Bragi, Tyr, etc...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

> Skadi,


Who? 


> Heimdall,


Pwned by Loki. 





> Forseti,


 Who? 


> Kelda,


 Mourning Bill





> Njord,


Who? 


> Bragi


Who? 


> Tyr,


Who?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Forseti- Justice
Tyr- War
Njord- Sea (not an aesir though)
Freyja is out I guess
Bragi- Poet. Not a warrior god, but a major one.
Skadi- Godess of winter and the hunt. Think the White Bitch cranked up to Thor level with spears and wolves.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember when the staff did a Norse name-theme. Was Forseti myself.

Can't remember who was Thor, though.

But back to Siege. . .

Phobos, steal the day, please.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Phobos, steal the day, please.



Is there anybody who doesn't want this?


----------



## Diskyr (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope someone kills off Dark Avengers and calls it a day


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Is there anybody who doesn't want this?



<--- This guy.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't mind if he's part of it, but the take down belongs to the Avengers, somehow.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Is there anybody who doesn't want this?





LIL_M0 said:


> <--- This guy.





Petes12 said:


> Don't mind if he's part of it, but the take down belongs to the Avengers, somehow.



I don't mind if Sentry is still around after Siege () and the idea of Phobos taking him down, to me, ranks around the same as Sentry having a heroic epiphany and removing himself: both kind of make sense and would work, but neither option is that special to me.

I feel sorry for Lindy Reynolds though. For someone without powers, she'd been through a lot of shit and needed to catch a break.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> <--- This guy.



WHY!? 

Truth be told though, I guess i don't want him to "steal the day" as in take him down.

But Phobos taking a level in badass and setting up that epic avengers takedown? Yes please.



Charcan said:


> the idea of *Phobos taking him down*, to me, ranks around the same as *Sentry having a heroic epiphany and removing himself*: both kind of make sense and would work, but neither option is that special to me.



One of these is much more awesome than the other.



> I feel sorry for Lindy Reynolds though. For someone without powers, she'd been through a lot of shit and needed to catch a break.



True freaking that. The amount of therapy she's going to need is crazy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2010)

Agreed with the above, logically based on what Bendis has written anything short of Bob 'redeeming' himself for the greater good would be a cop-out. To be honest, I can't see anything other than Bob 'returning' and sacrificing himself

Would be less of a cop-out if he didn't lolown Moley a couple months ago or goes lolgod on some buildings before reverting to Normie's bitch again


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> One of these is much more awesome than the other.



What I mean is that both options have, in one way or another, already been used in Sentry stories so they'd feel commonplace to me at least. But I guess they're also plausible and both can be said to have been foreshadowed already.

I'm hoping the story will deliver to the end no matter what happens.



> True freaking that. The amount of therapy she's going to need is crazy.



By now, unless Sentry brings her back again, I doubt therapy is needed in the great beyond.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Hickman interview


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 24, 2010)

Charcan said:


> What I mean is that both options have, in one way or another, already been used in Sentry stories so they'd feel commonplace to me at least. But I guess they're also plausible and both can be said to have been foreshadowed already.
> 
> I'm hoping the story will deliver to the end no matter what happens.



Yea I guess so.

Sometimes I don't see Sentry as an actual character, but simply a sentient plot device (sorta like Doomsday from Death of Superman), which isn't really the case when I actually think about it.



> By now, unless Sentry brings her back again, I doubt therapy is needed in the great beyond.



Wow. I can't believe I forgot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm about to read Initiative 34. :33
*
*EDIT*
The First 14 pages are about Camp H.A.M.M.E.R. and the New Warriors epic fail, so I skipped to the Taskmaster. 

*
*EDIT 2*
Get 'em Bucky!!! 

Taskmaster, Frank and Rachel make this book worth reading.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yea I guess so.
> 
> Sometimes I don't see Sentry as an actual character, but simply a *sentient* plot device (sorta like Doomsday from Death of Superman), which isn't really the case when I actually think about it.



Still giving him too much credit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2010)

Is it just me, or did EVERY Siege tie-in for this month end with Sentry destroying Asgard?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

Its kinda important point M0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not saying it isn't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

lol Sentry saved Volstagg. You can't hate someone who saved Volstagg


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

each issue happens more or less concurrently with an issue of Siege


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is it just me, or did EVERY Siege tie-in for this month end with Sentry destroying Asgard?



It's not just you, they coordinated it. I thought it was kind of clever. But it had the usual inconsistencies you see in stuff like this. Sentry needs more bug legs popping out his back/mouth in the tie ins


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

Hrm.....BuckyCap and Taskmaster banter was worth in in Initiative.


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2010)

New Warriors are such a drag on anything they're associated with.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2010)

Tbolts was great.

Amadeus vs Mr. X and Nuke vs USAgent fights ruled


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2010)

USAgent is awesome.

Oh..you're a pillpopper, that'll make this easier.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 29, 2010)

Tbolts is still worse than Ellis'

Its still better than Diggles but not by much. Not that being better than Diggle's is a compliment

I miss MATT


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> USAgent is awesome.
> 
> Oh..you're a pillpopper, that'll make this easier.


he's really grown on me



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Tbolts is still worse than Ellis'
> 
> Its still better than Diggles but not by much. Not that being better than Diggle's is a compliment
> 
> I miss MATT


How you gonna top Ellis?

also this is kind of a stopgap before Parker does the stories he wants with Luke Cage

for your MATT fix just read Azrael :ho


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 29, 2010)

MATT grows on anyone that doesn't love him right away


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2010)

I posted before I saw your post so I was responding to WW.  its fixed now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a smaller penis than you


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

I actually started reading Siege after all the praise it got.  I'm actually really impressed with it despite having such reservations against it.  Guess who's back on the Marvel train.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

Reed on the SM one-shot

McKeever on the YA one-shot


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2010)

young avengers, why as thou hype forsaken me?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2010)

Bendis interview


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2010)

> IGN Comics: Just the last couple questions. In Siege you have a lot to cover – particularly for four issues. Wrapping up Dark Reign, establishing a new status quo, the whole transition from Dark Reign to… s**t, I almost called it Brightest Day… –laughs-
> 
> Bendis: -laughs- Whaaaat?!



I giggled a little


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Siege: Young Avengers #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Siege: Loki #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Siege: Captain America #1 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2010)

I didn't like the obligatory boyfriend reference, but ya looks cool


----------



## Amuro (Apr 9, 2010)

Whoever coloured that Cap one-shot needs a sharp slap in the face.

Asgard had flying horses?


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed > rest of YA


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny how speedsters are only fast when travelling or transporting stuff and never in battle


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed is also miles more interesting and cool and likable than all the other YA
just saying


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 10, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Speed > rest of YA





Juggalo said:


> Speed is also miles more interesting and cool and likable than all the other YA
> just saying



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wTmVAuuSl4[/YOUTUBE]

Speed is easily one of the more boring YA members, right down their with Stature and Vision. Only Patriot and the loverboys are really interesting. Hawkeye is just there.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2010)

I remember when Speed was first introduced and I was like...what? That's how they are introducing him? During the last arc so he can fill in for...the second straight guy on the team (Vision doesn't fucking count >.>).

I don't even know where this kid comes from, or why he was in the current position he was in. However lets face it, they are all boring from what they were in the first arc.

Patriot has lost his...angry black kid attitude.

Hawkgirl (Hawkeye is Bullseye?) doesn't seem so much of a...I don't know what she was in the first one. I forgot how she got on the team in the first place besides buying all their costumes.

Hulkling lost any point he had after Secret Invasion (Like all Skrulls...even Super-Skrull)

Never did like Wiccan (always sounded like a fat girl who drank too much coffee)

Ironlad was interesting but of course he was taken out in the first arc. And hasn't been brought up since, he is sort of like the Alex Wilder of the YA. Which is probably why the YA haven't been good since the initial run.

Vision needs to figure out why he has been ignored for the last 10 years.

And Stature is...well the blandest thing walking the earth right now. The only interesting thing she did was betray the others and even that didn't turn out right...oh and she fell in love with Kang the Conqueror in like a day.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2010)

I too miss pre Civil War Young Avengers.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

There is 1 person that I could see having a huge Impact in the finale to this, Noh-varr. Bendis didn't really use him that much as a Dark Avenger and his powers come from somewhere external so they would probably be able to stand up to Bob. Also him saving the day on national TV would be cool.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like Nick is enjoying himself.


----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> There is 1 person that I could see having a huge Impact in the finale to this, Noh-varr. Bendis didn't really use him that much as a Dark Avenger and his powers come from somewhere external so they would probably be able to stand up to Bob. Also him saving the day on national TV would be cool.



So we are going to compile a list, that can take on Void?

Noh-Varr (The new Captain Marvel)
X-Man (yeah >_>)


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2010)

Marvel Man



Still think Bob will be the one to take out viod.

EDIT: I love how Nick is enhancing the experience with whiskey. XD


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

His new name is apparently "Protector"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

Loki was great.  Loved the part with Mephisto

also


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hagi said:


> Asgard had flying horses?



valkyrie are often depicted riding flying horses.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2010)

Well then



*Spoiler*: _art preview like last time_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol Cap.

Yea, im sure throwing your shield will do the trick.

Looking forward to see how Thor (who helps him) take down Sentry.

So who could do it that wouldn't seem like an asspull/deus ex machina?

EDIT: But that art is incredible. Love the Tony variant.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Lol Cap.
> 
> Yea, im sure throwing your shield will do the trick.
> 
> ...



This is Marvel, throwing the Shield ALWAYS works. Galactus was lucky Cap forgot to throw it when he first tried to eat Earth

Also Bob will kinda get control and help sacrifice himself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2010)

Come on, Phobos. . .

Pwn that sonuvabitch. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Come on, Phobos. . .
> 
> Pwn that sonuvabitch. . .



Tch, he couldn;t even pwn Cho in a post Siege book


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Tch, he couldn;t even pwn Cho in a post Siege book



Cho > The Sentry


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Cho > The Sentry



I do not approve of this name change


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I do not approve of this name change



Blahh whatever.

It's one of Max Mercury's names, and i wanted to keep the W Alliteration.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Blahh whatever.
> 
> It's one of Max Mercury's names, and i wanted to keep the W Alliteration.



But Windwaker was so awresome

I'll get use to it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But Windwaker was so awresome
> 
> I'll get use to it



ha maybe just going by Whip will make it better?

And i do kinda miss windwaker, but when i saw one of max mercury's names had Ws, alliteration, and wind in it...i had to switch.

Max mercury is my boy. His return was the only good thing about Rebirth.

Anyways! Siege! Awesome! This Wednesday!?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

They'll tie Tony's reality gem and the Norn stones to Gungnir and have Luke Cage stab Nu-Sentry with it. Cue Cap and Thor scene from the preview then. Maybe you can include Phobos somewhere in there since he's always been a favorite.

But the middle page at least does look Norny.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2010)

WW the issue comes out on May 12th


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2010)

Charcan said:


> *They'll tie Tony's reality gem and the Norn stones to Gungnir and have Luke Cage stab Nu-Sentry with it.* Cue Cap and Thor scene from the preview then. Maybe you can include Phobos somewhere in there since he's always been a favorite.
> 
> But the middle page at least does look Norny.



That would be so much hilarious win. I just see everyone being in awe of crab sentry's power, then Luke Cage being like "Fuck it!" picking up the spear and lunging at crab sentry with it.



Taleran said:


> WW the issue comes out on May 12th



Thanks.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to how this all ends, hopefully the next preview shows a little more.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2010)

Mighty Avengers was spoilerific


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2010)

aside from Tbolts what major things did it spoil?  Though I admit I only skimmed it.


Also I liked the new Tbolts, nice end to the Dark Reign Diggle era and transition into the Cagebolts

Baldur vs Loki


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2010)

Even in her death, Jocasta will ALWAYS be second to Janet.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> aside from Tbolts what major things did it spoil?  Though I admit I only skimmed it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Loki dies in a glow of golden light calling out for his brother


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So for the final battle, Gungnir is out, Norn stones and Loki are in, and Phobos is up in the air.

I still want the X-Men, F4 and Noh-Varr to crash the party.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 29, 2010)

lol @ Loki powering up the good guys to take out VoidTry

Also New Avengers made me miss Osborn in power again


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

How many dads do you guys think Phobos offed during his little incursion?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

Charcan said:


> How many dads do you guys think Phobos offed during his little incursion?



A good point. But it makes him all the more badass. 

Hell, how many sons do you think Ares' offed in his days?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

I think he offed a few, the rest are just chillin'.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 29, 2010)

What the hell MA, did I just watch two robots electro chest-fuck with a huge spoiler?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 30, 2010)

What I just realized is that in comics, human/alien and human/machine relationships are totally more normal than homosexual relationships


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah but it's understandable slott would want to include the Loki thing, since he was sorta a team member.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

Phoooooobooooos!  > Secret Service at age 11.
Yet < Cho.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 30, 2010)

^ I wonder if  Nick is gonna give him a spanking for killing a bunch of SS agents.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2010)

why the hell doesn't the president have a super human body guard?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

Deviate said:


> ^ I wonder if  Nick is gonna give him a spanking for killing a bunch of SS agents.


I don't think he killed them.  Atleast I got that vibe from the letter.

Zen; Because who wants to tether a marvel character worth salt to the president?  In universe reason?  Lol, Osborn monopolizing security.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2010)

you'd think at the very least he'd have a D-lister or some thing


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

You're thinking like 616 is a real place.  Not a toybox that you can conveniently ignore toys in.  Not a viable excuse mind you.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 30, 2010)

MA was spoilerific and NA made Sentry look like Mephisto


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Loki dies in a glow of golden light calling out for his brother




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually felt he was gonna die that way, well not the golden light thing, but the calling out to his bro.






Hagi said:


> Whoever coloured that Cap one-shot needs a sharp slap in the face.
> 
> Asgard had flying horses?



Yup Valkyries ride them, and the Sleipnir horse has wings I think.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Siege #4 preview_


----------



## shit (May 6, 2010)

"Uh oh, I think someone's about to get beat down like no one has ever gotten beat down before."



Damn Slott's amazing tho, as an aside here. He's the only one who really foreshadowed these actions in Loki, or at least the one that sticks out the most in my mind, and it's only because of that skirmish between Loki and the MA, as goofy and ridiculous as it was, that I totally believe what's happening in the preview now. Brilliant. Loki is MA material all the way. They have to do it at some point now... tho they'll probably take this "death" of his to retool him into more of a threat to everyone. sigh


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2010)

shit said:


> "Uh oh, I think someone's about to get beat down like no one has ever gotten beat down before."



What a God awful line. I think that was tossed in because you can't have Spidey in that kinda frame without saying SOMETHING


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2010)

Bendis simply cannot write Asgardian

He cannot


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2010)

I have absolutely no problem with Spidey saying that line at that time.


----------



## shit (May 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I have absolutely no problem with Spidey saying that line at that time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2010)

Damn rep spread


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Id (May 11, 2010)

where the fuck is my siege preview/spoilers!?!?!?!


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2010)




----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 11, 2010)

I knew it I knew it.

This also makes me kind of sad as I was hoping he would eventually fix himself.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2010)

only the good die young


----------



## Id (May 11, 2010)

Yeah well


*Spoiler*: __ 



 if Sentry dies, that only means The Void lives. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2010)

Come on, Phobos!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I knew it I knew it.
> 
> This also makes me kind of sad as I was hoping he would eventually fix himself.



As did everyone else that read Siege


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

**


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2010)

I'm glad he's dead


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I knew it I knew it.
> 
> This also makes me kind of sad as I was hoping he would eventually fix himself.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was being set up for this kind of story ever since he came back. It would still have been nice though.






Id said:


> Yeah well
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Always the Sentry, ever the Void. So it will be until the end of time.


----------



## Gooba (May 12, 2010)

Ok, that is what I thought, even though the Thanos teaser art had him.  I guess that was just part of Thanos's flashback history.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Ending sucked. So um yeah. >_>


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

What are you talking about? That was the BEST Earth based Marvel Event. Fantastic Ending and great lead in to what is coming.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> Ending sucked. So um yeah. >_>



 no



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tony Threw a Fucking hell carrier

Thor Laid Down The Ban hammer

All the Plots  converged

and Most importantly Cap Finally won

these are all made of WIN


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 12, 2010)

It was decent, but I think similar to BN the last issue just wanted to sweep away the event and just start the new status quo. It was anticlimatic to realize that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sentry was killed by Thor and a descending hellcarrier.


 When you realize *that* was an dissapointing end, you realize 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sentry was just to powerfull from the start.




Oh well. Think this was Bendis best event and will be more enjoyable in tradeformat. And the Heroic Age is going to be awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Woob 1010 said:


> It was decent, but I think similar to BN the last issue just wanted to sweep away the event and just start the new status quo. It was anticlimatic to realize that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You Gotta Remember though


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Void Said Bob Can only die if he really wants to, And There Hellcarrier  explosion was strong enough to wake bob up and make him see all the horrible shit hes done making him Really want to die


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 12, 2010)

I can buy the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



no will to live explanation. I just thought it was weird, after seeing the void beat the crap out of almost every hero in his New Avengers arc to just have Thor lightning bolt him to death when even Doctor Strange had trouble with him


But I agree, your explanation is fairly valid and makes the situation more reasonable.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

He lightning bolted him AFTER the Hellcarrier went boom, also I really liked Volstagg stopping Norman


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Shit was all levels of gay. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mr. All powerful does not get taken out by a freaking Hellcarrier.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> Shit was all levels of gay.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't get taken out by  a hell carrier he Got Woken up out of his drug induced Rampage and then let a friking Skyfather fry his ass


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

And then fittingly 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he got pushed into the Sun


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2010)

Isn't the word helicarrier? 

I thought it was slightly anticlimactic, but the event as a whole was pretty solid. Part of the problem with this issue is that there was absolutely no surprises left for us. And that made it feel like going through the motions.

Also am not happy with the death of another certain character, what's with them killing off awesome marvel myth characters?!


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

I was actually kinda surprised a bit about
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Loki.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Foreshadowing, people. Read Dark Avengers 13 and then tell me a Helicarrier drop and a small lightning bolt can kill him when he was resisting worse from many amped heroes pages before, including the biggest bolt Thor threw during the entire event. Did you forget the Bendis interview where the question of Bob sedating himself came up, Bendis saying we'd see that stuff in Siege 4? This was it!

But I won't deny it leaves a bad taste, despite how awesome the explosion looked.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Like i said be for Bob had to "really Want it"

and guess what "he really wanted it"


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the comic closer.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Read the comic closer.



What do you mean?


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I was actually kinda surprised a bit about
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He?ll come back. I haven?t read the issue, but suposedly in Siege: Loki he made a deal with Hela that makes him "safe" from death.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't get taken out by  a hell carrier he Got Woken up out of his drug induced Rampage and then let a friking Skyfather fry his ass




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thor aint Skyfater level.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 12, 2010)

I liked it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



At first i was a little taken aback by the helicarrier/lightning bolt combo. But I like the idea of Thor being able to fry him because Bob wanted to be fried.

Tied up everything very nicely, and I liked that Loki made the choice to amp up the good guys. My favorite line had to be :

"What's all over his face?"
"Crazy sauce."

Oh, and I agree with Taleran on Norman being stopped, Volstagg being epic is always welcome. 






Id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thor aint Skyfater level.



Really? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Thought he was after getting Odin's power


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Woob 1010 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He?ll come back. I haven?t read the issue, but suposedly in Siege: Loki he made a deal with Hela that makes him "safe" from death.



Yeah, he made deals with Hela and Mephisto before the shit hit the fan in Asgard. And hasn't he appeared in Heroic Age solicits?


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck the big explosion, I wanted to see Thor piss his Anti-Force or God blast for maximum carnage. Not some random lets drop the ship on him, and lolboltz.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the big explosion, I wanted to see Thor piss his Anti-Force or *God blast* for maximum carnage. Not some random lets drop the ship on him, and lolboltz.



When was the last time he used that anyway?

And as a Dark Tower fan, I liked Bob made page 19 the important one on his diary.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the big explosion, I wanted to see Thor piss his Anti-Force or God blast for maximum carnage. Not some random lets drop the ship on him, and lolboltz.



Main Marvel event Id they have to go for the Iconic stuff


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the big explosion, I wanted to see Thor piss his Anti-Force or God blast for maximum carnage. Not some random lets drop the ship on him, and lolboltz.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Strange that Doctor Strange never thought about that while battling the Void. Duking out with monstrous being that literally taps into the power of god? Drop a gigantic debris and blast him with lightning and you got your problem solved now I´m just trolling.




Also interesting that Steve´s 
*Spoiler*: __ 



probably gonna be the new leader for S.H.I.E.LD


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

And lol Bendis was serious about the Angel of Death stuff.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 12, 2010)

I'm interested to see how Steve deals with his new position. He's really not the type. Hopefully he hires an effective 2nd in command to handle things from a managerial standpoint.

Oh and embedded was nice as well. I'm a sucker for the intrepid reporter, so obviously im a huge urich fan. Him standing there while Glenn Beck booked it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thor aint Skyfater level.



No but hes the most powerful of his pantheon at the moments


*Spoiler*: __ 



Having thor do the anti blast thing would of distracted form the fact Bob wanted to die and could only die when eh really wanted


----------



## typhoon72 (May 12, 2010)

End fight was kinda weak but whatever I expected it. Just glad its finally over, time for Cap running S.H.I.E.L.D. and the Heroic Age


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

free          beer


----------



## Deviate (May 12, 2010)

I agree with a lot of the comments, mostly relating to how Pete felt. It's wasn't a bad ending, but the last three issues were on a whole different level. This is by far Bendis' best event.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2010)

Bob _wanting to die_ is as lame as Hal _making himself come back to life_

Had potential for an awesome event but an utterly lame finish which nearly rivals BN's finish

SC War and Annihlation are still the best events in recent history


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> When was the last time he used that anyway?
> 
> And as a Dark Tower fan, I liked Bob made page 19 the important one on his diary.



Thor vol. 2 #12:


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

No because Bob wanting to die due to seeing what his demons wrought, makes sense. Where as the Hal thing was retarded.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bob _wanting to die_ is as lame as Hal _making himself come back to life_
> 
> Had potential for an awesome event but an utterly lame finish which nearly rivals BN's finish
> 
> SC War and Annihlation are still the best events in recent history



This is one of the few times OLPP! comments actually make sense.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> No because Bob wanting to die due to seeing what his demons wrought, makes sense. Where as the Hal thing was retarded.



Helicarrier + Thorbolt > Molecule Man


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2010)

Loki's death was more awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

How is a man Having a "god what have i done moment" bad? especially given the characters history?


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

How is dropping ship  to wake him up suppose to make any sense, when Avengers amped by Loki have failed?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> How is dropping ship  to wake him up suppose to make any sense, when Loki amped Avengers have failed?



did you see the explosion it made?

makes sense to me


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> did you see the explosion it made?
> 
> makes sense to me



I am going to on a limb, and point out that an amped Odinson should cause more way more damage then some explosion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2010)

Red Hulk > Helicarrier > Sentry > Molecule Man


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> I am going to on a limb, and point out that an amped Odinson should cause more way more damage then some explosion.


It was a pretty big explosion.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

This is worse then the Onslaught climax.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> It was a pretty big explosion.



Even the Fat Asgardian tanked that explosion.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2010)

ok 1) it was a massive explosion and bigger than the stadium thing

2) it didn't kill him it just zapped him out of void mode momentarily. 

I definitely get the complaint cus we didn't have any big fight scene that stood up to issue 2's sentry vs ares, but storywise I can buy it.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Damn it I want Marvel to deliver a Conquest vs Invincible fight scene.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

Why so you can revel in the 90's made true again? Interesting choice too considering how much that fight also depended upon plot revelations


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Why so you can revel in the 90's made true again?



Fuck You the 90's where awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Id said:


> I am going to on a limb, and point out that an amped Odinson should cause more way more damage then some explosion.



thor lost his Norn stone super charge


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

And his hammer was recently broken and shoddily fixed


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> thor lost his Norn stone super charge



Did you even read my comment?


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Why so you can revel in the 90's made true again? Interesting choice too considering how much that fight also depended upon plot revelations



Oh com'n you can't tell me 50 pages of Thor and Bob punching the shit out of each other wouldn't have been awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Oh com'n you can't tell me 50 pages of Thor and Bob punching the shit out of each other wouldn't have been awesome


It would have been, why cant we have a tie in like that for these big events?

a one shot book  dedicated to just the battle



Id said:


> Did you even read my comment?



yes and your  overrating how powerful thor is right now


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2010)

Better than eight pages of Sentry Vs Hulk 



Nobody liked the sentry. Could this actually be a permanent comic book death?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Better than eight pages of Sentry Vs Hulk
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody liked the sentry. Could this actually be a permanent comic book death?



I don't see why, they have a villain that people actually don't like


----------



## shit (May 12, 2010)

I liked the Sentry.  He was my hero.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 12, 2010)

the sentry was an awesome deconstruction of marvel superheros coupled with a Take that at superman

showing how a guy like superman wouldn't work in marvel cause in marvel Great power Comes Great Baggage

and the sentry showed The Greater the power the greater the baggage


----------



## shit (May 12, 2010)

yeah
the little faggy kid in me loves the supah powahs and that he's bestest
but the brooding, drug-riddled adult in me sees only pain and despair in anything that looks assuring and dependable


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

I'm not actually sure that a straight Thor vs. Sentry smackdown would have got the message across. The point was that everyone came to Asgards aid so the fact that they all had a part to play in bringing him down makes it better to me. Hulk vs. Sentry in WWH#5 worked because the Hulk was central to his story and cmon if you don't end a HULK EVENT with 2 guys punching the living shit out of each other you did something wrong.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Red Hulk > Helicarrier > Sentry > Molecule Man



In addition to this

Squirrel Girl > Dr. Doom > Doom's demonic pets > Red Hulk

It is again proven that Squirrel Girl is supreme above all


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2010)

Siege #4 and the MM encounter are completely different situations. Not comparable.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yes and your  overrating how powerful thor is right now



I obviously am, its not like Thor couldn't duplicate the Helicarrier explosion (no amp needed).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 12, 2010)

Glad that Victoria Hand isn't being sent away to jail like all the rest. She's certainly been one of my favorite parts of Dark Reign, interested to see what's done with her now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Fuck Bendis.



Petes12 said:


> ok 1) it was a massive explosion and bigger than the stadium thing



Unless that ride had some explosive antimatter core...

Wait, Blue Marvel was powered by that stuff and it wasn't as bad as this.



> 2) it didn't kill him it just zapped him out of void mode momentarily.



Maybe all the damage just stacked, or the skinny human Bob decided to take a look out at the precise moment that stuff exploded, since by now he didn't become Bob just because someone ripped his body apart. I can only hope.



> I definitely get the complaint cus we didn't have any big fight scene that stood up to issue 2's sentry vs ares, but storywise I can buy it.



And when did Osborn draw the Angel of Death conclusion?


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2010)

Osborn's crazy. He says crazy shit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2010)

That Biblical flashback from DA wasn't from the perspective of anyone, crazy or not.


----------



## Gooba (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> the sentry was an awesome deconstruction of marvel superheros coupled with a Take that at superman
> 
> showing how a guy like superman wouldn't work in marvel cause in marvel Great power Comes Great Baggage
> 
> and the sentry showed The Greater the power the greater the baggage


I disagree because there are plenty of people in Marvel far more powerful than Superman who are well adjusted.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

Sentry wasn't crazy only because of power, it just didn't help. He heard voices before he got addicted to drugs and developed a few new disorders, and then he drank the serum.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I disagree because there are plenty of people in Marvel far more powerful than Superman who are well adjusted.



pfft like who? Marvel doesn't have a lot of well adjusted characters, period.


----------



## shit (May 13, 2010)

Nova         ?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Just got done with the latest avengers initiative. Overall bag of meh, but hooray cloud 9 appearance!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I disagree because there are plenty of people in Marvel far more powerful than Superman who are well adjusted.


LIIIIIKE?



Id said:


> I obviously am, its not like Thor couldn't duplicate the Helicarrier explosion (no amp needed).



No with he feats thor has been showing since his hammer broke


----------



## mow (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> the sentry was an awesome deconstruction of marvel superheros coupled with a Take that at superman
> 
> showing how a guy like superman wouldn't work in marvel cause in marvel Great power Comes Great Baggage
> 
> and the sentry showed The Greater the power the greater the baggage



You've missed the entire point of the sentry just as much as every writer who worked on him has.

I still stand by my point which is the sentry could've been one of the greatest characters in the medium provided someone actually tried to delve into his mind aside from just watering it down to "He's so strong/has evil side" angle. 

Think Morrison and Crazy Jane.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

mow said:


> You've missed the entire point of the sentry just as much as every writer who worked on him has.
> 
> I still stand by my point which is the sentry could've been one of the greatest characters in the medium provided someone actually tried to delve into his mind aside from just watering it down to "He's so strong/has evil side" angle.
> 
> Think Morrison and Crazy Jane.



They didn't do that though

that was part of it but theirs was much more to it then that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> No with he feats thor has been showing since his hammer broke



Aw come on.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Aw come on.



Its the truth


----------



## Id (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> No with he feats thor has been showing since his hammer broke



He just had his hammer broken. It has not been far more then 10 issues since its repair.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

Fear the f-word.

How strong do you think Thor is?


----------



## Id (May 13, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Fear the f-word.
> 
> How strong do you think Thor is?



On par with Beta Ray Bill. Slightly higher because of his ability to muster up exotic stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Id said:


> He just had his hammer broken. It has not been far more then 10 issues since its repair.



Part of the conditions of the repair was that he would use a huge chunk of his power

As for how strong he is currently?

i think hes strong enough to fight base hulk, and has weather powers on par with storm but that's about it


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Part of the conditions of the repair was that he would use a huge chunk of his power



Which Strange said was the Odinforce he had after Ragnarok and no more, which is still a huge chunk of power compared to his classic levels.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i think hes strong enough to fight base hulk, and has weather powers on par with storm but that's about it



Since when?

Getting the hammer fixed took a lot out of him, but I thought the only result of it was that most of the Odinforce was now in mjolnir, and that him and the hammer had a symbiotic relationship of sorts.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Since when?


Thats simply my guess of where his powers are at  based on  what he is done since the Repair



> Getting the hammer fixed took a lot out of him, but I thought the only result of it was that most of the Odinforce was now in mjolnir, and that him and the hammer had a symbiotic relationship of sorts.


Strange said he would be weaker


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Strange said he would be weaker



After actively wielding the Odinforce, even classic Thor is weak.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Strange said he would be weaker



Of course he is going to be weaker, he is Odinforceless.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

Storm's lightning is regular lightning. Thor's lightning is godmode lightning.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Strange said he would be weaker



I didn't think it was that weak. However, im no Thor expert by any means, so im not really in a place to argue.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

hey i am just going of what ive been seeing 

And thor hasn't had any Real significant feat of destructive power since he broke his hammer


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

His lightning bolts are like 30 feet in diameter, that is not what storm's doing.


----------



## shit (May 13, 2010)

he hasn't really pulled one of those out since SI IIRC


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

So... I guess this continues a recent round of lackluster comic events... that will hopefully end with Thanos Imperative cosmic ass kicking.

At least Sentry/Void/whatever is gone for a while... The last issue in general feels kind of sped through with Ultimates "essence" ejaculated all over it.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2010)

I thought it was a fine finale.  The Heroic Age is something I'm looking forward to


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> So... I guess this continues a recent round of lackluster comic events... that will hopefully end with Thanos Imperative cosmic ass kicking.
> 
> At least Sentry/Void/whatever is gone for a while... The last issue in general feels kind of sped through with Ultimates "essence" ejaculated all over it.



Siege, Doom war, Necrosha, [And aside from one issue] Second coming have all been great


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

shit said:


> he hasn't really pulled one of those out since SI IIRC



I was thinking of when he fried Daken in Siege 2.


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2010)

I liked Siege 4 - mainly for the art and especially for the scenes with the helicarrier crashing down. (Not because it made sense - because it looked awesome)

What i really did not like was the funeral issue.

Even after they get rid of him they still keep pulling "omg he is so awesome and better than any of us" stuff out of nowhere. (I'm looking at you Rogue )


----------



## Amuro (May 13, 2010)

I thought the Rogue part was pretty funny especially when Johnny was like "She didn't?" to Cyclops.

Overall i thoroughly enjoyed this event and really looking forward to whatever comes next.


----------



## Gooba (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> LIIIIIKE?


Silver Surfer, Thor, Thanos, and Gladiator to name a few.  SS might be a bit emo, and Thanos has a death thing, but they are a far cry from Sentry's batshit insane.  He was crazy due to being the Angel of Death, or whatever the Void was, not due to his power level.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

I don't think Thanos qualifies as well adjusted.


----------



## shit (May 13, 2010)

that's a big negatory on Thanos and well adjusted
also might have to shoot down Silver Surfer as well


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Slice said:


> I liked Siege 4 - mainly for the art and especially for the scenes with the helicarrier crashing down. (Not because it made sense - because it looked awesome)



As long as the awesome brought is in proportion to the lack of sense, it's totally acceptable to ignore little things like how many people Tony killed with that trick. (10 seconds GO!  )



> What i really did not like was the funeral issue.
> 
> Even after they get rid of him they still keep pulling "omg he is so awesome and better than any of us" stuff out of nowhere. (I'm looking at you Rogue )



Yea, I couldn't help but think of Hercs funeral, and the sentry's really paled in comparison.

I mean sure, Hercules was a big damn hero, a ladies' man, a man's man (in more ways than one  ), and overall just a very likable dude, wheras the sentry was...well, yea.

But still, Sentry's was lame, and the fact that a majority of Bob's good ole days were retcons that we never actually read about certainly contributed to that.



Gooba said:


> He was crazy due to being the Angel of Death, or whatever the Void was, not due to his power level.



Is this really what we're going with? You're probably right, but I'd much rather the void just be what happens when a mentally unstable druggy gets unlimited power and develops dissociative identity disorder.


----------



## mow (May 13, 2010)

I was hoping a little bit of carnage was shoved itself up Bob's arse.

anyhow, good issue, solid art. Only issue is that we knew what was coming, really. & I was hoping for a longer tussle between Sentry and Thor prior to Void Mode being switched fully on.

 And if you read MA you were totally ruined.  (Bloody hell, the only MA issue I ever bothered to read since #1 launched. >_<)


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

I like the replacement of Sentry's tower with an Asgardian castle.

Also it reminds me of Gargoyles


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Siege, Doom war, Necrosha, [And aside from one issue] Second coming have all been great



Siege was okay but pretty lackluster. The last issue left me just about as indifferent as the last issue of Blackest Night. Doom War isn't a big main event but rather another Fantastic Four/Black Panther thing I could easily avoid. Still, I guess I'll give it a better try but I don't see how this event will matter beyond a month or so after it's done. 

Necrosha was an X-Men thing and that still ended with a "goddess" killed by the knife crew covered in ash paint. I'm focused on actual main event stuff that has its own book rather than being a side thing or a mix of different comic series mashed together for one story. Necrosha was okay though but I found the villainy to be pretty flat as my interest goes. The first issue of Second Coming just bored me. I can't help but find the X-Men more and more pointless to read about no matter what Fraction and Carey do.

Overall, I'm grouping Seige and Blackest Night as the two contending main events that both pretty much fell flat. Thanos Imperative looks to be something of the scale and story quality I want after reading those events.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2010)

I really don't see how Siege fell flat, I mean how did people honestly expect it to end?  The end wasn't the best but it certainly wasn't a trainwreck and serves up a good set up for The Heroic age.


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I really don't see how Siege fell flat, I mean how did people honestly expect it to end?  The end wasn't the best but it certainly wasn't a trainwreck and serves up a good set up for The Heroic age.



The whole event was forced plot writing. Things picked up with the second issue but it felt like reading a check list of stuff rather than an actual story. It basically gave me the same vibe as the last issue of Blackest Night. Even the part with the norn stones basically being "White Lantern" power up for a bit. I'll admit I liked it more than Blackest Night.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Silver Surfer, Thor, Thanos, and Gladiator to name a few.  SS might be a bit emo, and Thanos has a death thing, but they are a far cry from Sentry's batshit insane.  He was crazy due to being the Angel of Death, or whatever the Void was, not due to his power level.


the  silver surfer who was emo before emo was emo?

Thanos Aka Death's Creepy Stalker?

Gladiator who only recently started thinking for him self?





Whip Whirlwind said:


> , I couldn't help but think of Hercs funeral, and the sentry's really paled in comparison.
> 
> I mean sure, Hercules was a big damn hero, a ladies' man, a man's man (in more ways than one  ), and overall just a very likable dude, wheras the sentry was...well, yea.
> 
> ...


Like i said Sentry was Designed as a Unlikeable mary stu from the start this is conformation for me


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Gladiator following the orders of a chosen sovereign isn't exactly insanity. While the Sentry would of just did what the Gladiator simply thought about doing when some alien leader was badmouthing the Shi'ar. He's been found to be the best choice for leading an empire. He's doing a lot better than the last three people that had his position.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> *Gladiator following the orders of a chosen sovereign isn't exactly insanity.* While the Sentry would of just did what the Gladiator simply thought about doing when some alien leader was badmouthing the Shi'ar. He's been found to be the best choice for leading an empire. He's doing a lot better than the last three people that had his position.



It is when you do so to a Slavish extent even when you know the  guys in charge are monsters and you could stop them easily


----------



## typhoon72 (May 13, 2010)

Why couldnt Daken be captured...why did he have to be the one who got away. I hate that guy.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Cause daken has shit to do still in his ongoing


----------



## shit (May 13, 2010)

haven't read the issue, but don't tell me Moonstone got captured
that's just unpossible


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

I hope Bullseye got out of it.I really want to see him some more probably my fav marvel villain.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

shit said:


> haven't read the issue, but don't tell me Moonstone got captured
> that's just unpossible



she got cold Clocked by Iron man


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> It is when you do so to a Slavish extent even when you know the  guys in charge are monsters and you could stop them easily



He can easily defeat Vulcan... The omega level mutant that controls energy that can be used to steal power and so on who actually was good enough to at least fight with Blackbolt. On the guy before that, you might want to actually read the background flashback story about how Gladiator joined the Imperial Guard and so on.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> *He can easily defeat Vulcan... The omega level mutant that controls energy that can be used to steal power and so on who actually was good enough to at least fight with Blackbolt*. On the guy before that, you might want to actually read the background flashback story about how Gladiator joined the Imperial Guard and so on.



Rise and Fall of the shiar Empire

Gladiator Curb stomped Vulcan hard and took his eye giving him that scar


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Rise and Fall of the shiar Empire
> 
> Gladiator Curb stomped Vulcan hard and took his eye giving him that scar



You might want to actually read beyond that part. Especially when Vulcan at that point when they fought isn't even emperor yet. That's before War of Kings even got into full gear. Did you actually read the story about how Gladiator joined the Imperial Guard?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> You might want to actually read beyond that part. Especially when Vulcan at that point when they fought isn't even emperor yet.


Vulcan didn't get any big power upgrade from becoming empeor , gladiator stomped him then he can do it again




> That's before War of Kings even got into full gear. Did you actually read the story about how Gladiator joined the Imperial Guard?


Yes i did, i Understand it but that doesn't mean it makes him a "well adjusted person"


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Vulcan didn't get any big power upgrade from becoming empeor , gladiator stomped him then he can do it again


Yeah, it's not like Gladiator was fighting Vulcan who spent days trying to get to the Shi'ar Empire with significant reduction in power. The events of War of Kings stand as far as the fact that Vulcan doesn't simply stay at the same level.


> Yes i did, i Understand it but that doesn't mean it makes him a "well adjusted person"


It doesn't make him insane. He's actually in a position of leadership and uses it to the defense of the Shi'ar. He's a lot more well adjusted than the Sentry is. What's next, badmouthing Superman because he was following the commands of a certain Kryptonian military despot? You're basically going into chain of command territory here. Especially when the Shi'ar concept of a golden age is ongoing conquest of other worlds. The very fact he doesn't even want his current leadership position sounds a lot more "well adjusted" than you can expect for anyone with his ability level.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Yeah, it's not like Gladiator was fighting Vulcan who spent days trying to get to the Shi'ar Empire with significant reduction in power. The events of War of Kings stand as far as the fact that Vulcan doesn't simply stay at the same level.


He rested taking a star ship for most of it

and i think Vulcan always stayed at the same power level, which was ridiculously high, but you are underestimating gladiator



> It doesn't make him insane. He's actually in a position of leadership and uses it to the defense of the Shi'ar. He's a lot more well adjusted than the Sentry is.


Were not taking about insanity were talking about  being a well adjusted individual which Gladiator Really Really isn't




> What's next, badmouthing Superman because he was following the commands of a certain Kryptonian military despot?


 i don't follow superman so i don't have any idea what you are talking about




> You're basically going into chain of command territory here. Especially when the Shi'ar concept of a golden age is ongoing conquest of other worlds. The very fact he doesn't even want his current leadership position sounds a lot more "well adjusted" than you can expect for anyone with his ability level.


 he got a pass for Daken[sp] the first time, But he had been serving Liladra for a long enough time that his epiphany at the end of War of kings pissed me off, he had a moral center but was to much of a wimp to ever do what was right, had he been a man from the start of Vulcan's Coup he could of saved so much strife


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

I'm pleased. I have no major gripes


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> He rested taking a star ship for most of it
> 
> and i think Vulcan always stayed at the same power level, which was ridiculously high, but you are underestimating gladiator
> 
> Were not taking about insanity were talking about  being a well adjusted individual which Gladiator Really Really isn't


Rested on a star ship doesn't mean the same thing as having the all the energy he stole and kept only to use it all up for a bluff.

You keep avoiding the Blackbolt issue.

He's well adjusted. The logic your suggesting otherwise suggest that the average person isn't well adjusted at all. Unless you think that all the people that kept following an authority figure in shocking someone are all somehow exceptional.


> i don't follow superman so i don't have any idea what you are talking about


Clark Kent had a man who killed people and tried to take over Earth as his commander on New Krypton. Zod. Since Superman is somehow being used for a baseline, yeah, you might as well say he's unbalanced for that.


> he got a pass for Daken[sp] the first time, But he had been serving Liladra for a long enough time that his epiphany at the end of War of kings pissed me off, he had a moral center but was to much of a wimp to ever do what was right, had he been a man from the start of Vulcan's Coup he could of saved so much strife



Yeah, being a whimp makes you mentally unbalanced. If that's the way you feel about your idea of a mentally well balanced character, I guess Superman is just that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2010)

So. . . anyone agree that the Void jobbed?


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Maybe the norn stones are simply that powerful. Maybe the stuff about the Void was just lies. Or just maybe none of that matters when the story is checklist plotting. It's not worth dwelling on...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Rested on a star ship doesn't mean the same thing as having the all the energy he stole and kept only to use it all up for a bluff.


...what?



> You keep avoiding the Blackbolt issue.


What issue?

Gladiator > Blackbolt/Vulcan as long as Gladiator isn't feeling Emo



> He's well adjusted. The logic your suggesting otherwise suggest that the average person isn't well adjusted at all. Unless you think that all the people that kept following an authority figure in shocking someone are all somehow exceptional.
> 
> 
> Yeah, being a whimp makes you mentally unbalanced. If that's the way you feel about your idea of a mentally well balanced character, I guess Superman is just that.


Lets say you were a god like being, but  you were  sworn to serve the president, now you follow but you still have a conscience and you know the president is an evil monster you know you could easily stop him and put a better leader in power, a leader you may be inlove with even, but instead you do nothing

that is not well adjusted to me 



Comic Book Guy said:


> So. . . anyone agree that the Void jobbed?


no "to Job" is to be defeated by some one simply to show how powerful  they

Ares Jobbed

Thor Jobbed

MM Jobbed

Doom Jobbed

Sentry didn't job


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2010)

Given how he took care of Molecule Man. . . and then to die by a Helicarrier crash and Thor lightning. . .


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Given how he took care of Molecule Man. . . and then to die by a Helicarrier crash and Thor lightning. . .



ok i am gonna explain this for like the 50th time 

The Void made it Clear to bob when he tried  to throw himself into sun that He can only die  when he wants too

The Hellcarirer crash was strong enough to wake  bob up and face what he had  done

Lindy killed her self cause she was afraid of him
He killed ares was one of the few friends he had left
he was hated by his peers he struggled so hard to measure up to
and he new the void was With out a doubt real

he was ready to die, and Thor was ready to Oblige him


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ...what?


You say he rested as if that automatically gives him back the power he stored. This power was used to set up the bluff that gets him on a Shi'ar ship even though he ran out of energy and they could of killed him if they didn't fall for it. Resting in that Shi'ar ship doesn't give him back that power. He manipulates energy, not create it.


> What issue?


Gladiator pretty much goes out of his way to have a fellow guardsman disable Blackbolt's power instead of running around thinking he can just beat on him by himself.


> Gladiator > Blackbolt/Vulcan as long as Gladiator isn't feeling Emo


That's actually not the case as far as Blackbolt feats go.


> Lets say you were a god like being, but  you were  sworn to serve the president, now you follow but you still have a conscience and you know the president is an evil monster you know you could easily stop him and put a better leader in power, a leader you may be inlove with even, but instead you do nothing
> 
> that is not well adjusted to me


Actually, taking the law into your hands because you have some self-serving belief that you're right is actually not well balanced. Black Summer alone deals with the subject well enough. With your logic, you're calling Superman and other superheroes out on not simply taking out every bad president and despot dictator that happens to be around.

Also, since when is issue 4 of a 6 issue series the end point of series? Gladiator was already helping her out with a coup by the 4th issue to work her way back into power. He obviously traded sides by the end of issue 3. How exactly is that doing nothing? Do I really have to mention that just flying in and taking out Vulcan on a whim still leads to the Shi'ar empire tearing itself apart when the population is divided in supporting or not supporting Vulcan as the current leader?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ok i am gonna explain this for like the 50th time
> 
> *The Hellcarirer crash was strong enough to wake*  bob up and face what he had  done



So having a Helicarrier dropped on you >>> than getting hit by the God of War?

The fuck?


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

I liked the Phobos scene in DA #16.  It seems that over the past couple years Bendis has slowly but surely gotten a hang on writing several of these characters


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> I liked the Phobos scene in DA #16.  It seems that over the past couple years Bendis has slowly but surely gotten a hang on writing several of these characters



I also really enjoyed that scene.

I hope Phobos turns out to be a great character later on.


----------



## Gooba (May 13, 2010)

Guys, I already covered this. "SS might be a bit emo, and Thanos has a death thing, but they are a far cry from Sentry's batshit insane."  "Well adjusted" relative to Sentry.  By your standards not hero is well adjusted.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

Thematically, giving the final blows to Iron man and Thor makes perfect sense. Sentry was Iron Man's responsibility and his friend and he had tried to help him. He's important to Sentry's story. And Siege was a story about an attack on Thor's home, plus Sentry was in many ways a replacement for Thor during Bendis' Avengers run until now.

Personally I don't care about battledome bullshit as long as it's somewhat believable, the story is more important.


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Is it better than what's done with Phobos in Secret Warrrios: Siege?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

I didn't read it what happened there?


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

I also liked Norman's last scene.  I thought he was talking to Tony/Thor but the reveal made sense and I kinda feel a little sorry for him.  He's right, if he wasn't in his way Norman could have done so much.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> You say he rested as if that automatically gives him back the power he stored. This power was used to set up the bluff that gets him on a Shi'ar ship even though he ran out of energy and they could of killed him if they didn't fall for it. Resting in that Shi'ar ship doesn't give him back that power. He manipulates energy, not create it.


ok i don't remember that part


> Gladiator pretty much goes out of his way to have a fellow guardsman disable Blackbolt's power instead of running around thinking he can just beat on him by himself.


that is  called stratagy


> That's actually not the case as far as Blackbolt feats go.


Black bolt is pretty inconsistent to be honest


> Actually, taking the law into your hands because you have some self-serving belief that you're right is actually not well balanced. Black Summer alone deals with the subject well enough. With your logic, you're calling Superman and other superheroes out on not simply taking out every bad president and despot dictator that happens to be around.


Black summer deals with the Cynical view point on the matter

I believe in the saying that "when good men fail to act evil prevails" and Gladiator is a great example of that

the Superman Analogy doesn't work cause gladiator is more akin to Say Brutus from ancient Rome


> Also, since when is issue 4 of a 6 issue series the end point of series? Gladiator was already helping her out by the 4th issue to work her way back into power. He obviously traded sides by the end if issue 3. How exactly is that doing nothing? Do I really have to mention that just flying in and taking out Vulcan on a whim still leads to the Shi'ar empire tearing itself apart when the population is divided in supporting or not supporting Vulcan as the current leader?


Gladiator has been around since the 70's and he is only now beginning to think for him self


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Dark Avengers #16 was amazing. Great end imo


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Is it better than what's done with Phobos in Secret Warrrios: Siege?



how do you compare 3 pages to an issue?

In any case I liked the quick conversation between Thor and Phobos and Fury (doing his best at) consoling Phobos.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So having a Helicarrier dropped on you >>> than getting hit by the God of War?
> 
> The fuck?



do you know how Heavy a Helicarrier is? not including the small scale nuclear explosion that accompanied it?


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Thematically, giving the final blows to Iron man and Thor makes perfect sense. Sentry was Iron Man's responsibility and his friend and he had tried to help him. He's important to Sentry's story. And Siege was a story about an attack on Thor's home, plus Sentry was in many ways a replacement for Thor during Bendis' Avengers run until now.
> 
> Personally I don't care about battledome bullshit as long as it's somewhat believable, the story is more important.



exactly!!!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> do you know how Heavy a Helicarrier is? not including the small scale nuclear explosion that accompanied it?



Do you know how powerful a fucking God is? Ares did, ya know, ride down into a nuclear explosion in his Dark Reign mini

So needless to say, I'm sure the God of War fighting for his life while using a weapon given to him and blessed by Zeus himself would hurt more than a damn Helicarrier. 

Realistically though if Thor's blow and _then_ the helicarrier had woken him up, it'd make better sense. 

But, with that being said, I didn't hate the ending or anything, that just kinda maybe me scratch my head a bit.


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ok i don't remember that part
> that is  called stratagy
> Black bolt is pretty inconsistent to be honest
> Black summer deals with the Cynical view point on the matter
> ...


He does stuff starting in the 3rd issue of a 6 issue series. He doesn't meet with Leandra till the 3rd issue. Killing Vulcan before he even gets to Leandra is basically creating a civil war for the Shi'ar Empire that will lead to many deaths. The stuff with D'Ken stands as reasonable enough when it comes to how the Shi'ar Empire works and the back story for how he came to serve him. After that, it's serving Leandra. Only now does he have a leadership position he never wanted in the first place. Vulcan and Gladiator aren't fitting the Julius Caesar analogy. Do you even know what you're talking about? Again, Superman isn't well balanced by your logic. No one is.


> how do you compare 3 pages to an issue?
> 
> In any case I liked the quick conversation between Thor and Phobos and Fury (doing his best at) consoling Phobos.


I haven't read the Dark Avengers issue yet. It's a question.

By the way, I read Fallen Sun... It's horrible.

Seriously, Ben Grimm attempted to kill someone and Rouge had relationship with him. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

You asked if it was better, it's rare for 3 pages of an issue to be better than a whole issue


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

I'd wanna see Sentry and Rogue's sextape


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> You asked if it was better, it's rare for 3 pages of an issue to be better than a whole issue



Well, you could of simply said it was just 3 pages. I haven't read Dark Avengers yet. That's why I asked at all since there are more than one comment about how good it was.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Do you know how powerful a fucking God is? Ares did, ya know, ride down into a nuclear explosion in his Dark Reign mini
> 
> So needless to say, I'm sure the God of War fighting for his life while using a weapon given to him and blessed by Zeus himself would hurt more than a damn Helicarrier.
> 
> ...



Iam pretty sure Ares Jumped of the Nuke [if it even was one]

And assuming a Helicarrier is just a Aircraft carrier that flys  that means it was Close to 100,000-tons of nuclear powered steal coming right at him

yeah i say that tops Ares by a significant margin


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Thor giving the axe and helmet to phobos was awesome. 

Now all we need is for Phobos to somehow get magically jacked enough to lift the thing. Then him and Cho can team up in order to save Ares and Hercules!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Iam pretty sure Ares Jumped of the Nuke [if it even was one]
> 
> And assuming a Helicarrier is just a Aircraft carrier that flys  that means it was Close to 100,000-tons of nuclear powered steal coming right at him
> 
> yeah i say that tops Ares by a significant margin



So giant piece of metal and big explosion > a God? I just dont buy it

EDIT @Whip: Idk if that, or Ares and Herc buddy copping their way thru the afterlife would be more entertaining


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> He does stuff starting in the 3rd issue of a 6 issue series. He doesn't meet with Leandra till the 3rd issue. Killing Vulcan before he even gets to Leandra is basically creating a civil war for the Shi'ar Empire that will lead to many deaths. The stuff with D'Ken stands as reasonable enough when it comes to how the Shi'ar Empire works and the back story for how he came to serve him. After that, it's serving Leandra. Only now does he have a leadership position he never wanted in the first place. Vulcan and Gladiator aren't fitting the Julius Caesar analogy. Do you even know what you're talking about? Again, Superman isn't well balanced by your logic. No one is.



I dont know enough about superman to make a comment, Steve rogers would be better

any way

what about when vulcan first came to power and the Second time D'ken came back


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So giant piece of metal and big explosion > a God? I just dont buy it



to be honest ares never seem all that powerful

I mean i could see luke cage taking him in a straight up fight


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> to be honest ares never seem all that powerful
> 
> I mean i could see luke cage taking him in a straight up fight



My God, you are so reading comics wrong if you honestly think that.


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I dont know enough about superman to make a comment, Steve rogers would be better
> 
> any way
> 
> what about when vulcan first came to power and the Second time D'ken came back



Steve Rogers doesn't simply cap a Russian businessman responsible for what happened to Bucky and other foul acts. Marvelverse still has still had the Iraq War and other events before Civil War started. He's well balanced enough to know when his hands are tied.

The second time D'Ken came back still has an overwhelming amount of political and public support. The Shi'ar actually considered the large beginning chunk of his rule to be a golden age. So, killing him would just lead to the empire tearing itself apart. Ditto for when Vulcan came to power. It's not till Leandra gets within arms reach does he decide to act as a coup is put into action to get her placed into power.


Zen-aku said:


> to be honest ares never seem all that powerful
> 
> I mean i could see luke cage taking him in a straight up fight



That's kind of pushing it. Even if threw out the stuff from the Mike Oeming Ares mini, Bendis seems to suggest he's well beyond Luke Cage with Mighty Avengers, Dark Avengers, etc.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

I would really like to see a good Ares fight since I haven't seen one.


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Did you ever read the original Ares mini? Even though I felt awkward about it at first, the first arc of Mighty Avengers was pretty fun.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My God, you are so reading comics wrong if you honestly think that.



Ares is bad ass don't get me wrong but saying hes god is just Hyperbole at this point


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

If you really want to desperately make it work in your minds then 

1) Sentry's powers come from warping reality around him. If he didn't see the helicarrier coming or didn't want to protect himself against Thor, then it didn't happen. His power is completely relative to what he wants to happen. 

2) He's been killed before, by less. He just always came back before. And there's no reason to believe he can't come back again.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Did you ever read the original Ares mini? Even though I felt awkward about it at first, the first arc of Mighty Avengers was pretty fun.



I will definitely look into those.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> The second time D'Ken came back still has an overwhelming amount of political and public support. The Shi'ar actually considered the large beginning chunk of his rule to be a golden age. So, killing him would just lead to the empire tearing itself apart. Ditto for when Vulcan came to power. It's not till Leandra gets within arms reach does he decide to act as a coup is put into action to get her placed into power.


i don't buy it, i still say that is just  him following his honor code blindly



> That's kind of pushing it. Even if threw out the stuff from the Mike Oeming Ares mini, Bendis seems to suggest he's well beyond Luke Cage with Mighty Avengers, Dark Avengers, etc.


Ares got Beaten By a Valkyrie and a member of the Warbound

Ares Bendis may have suggested it but he didn't show it


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

Ares beat the shit out of X-man if you recall. He's definitely in the upper echelons of the heavy hitters along with Herc, Thor, or Hulk. But when he became a Dark Avenger that meant a lot of writers wanted to show their heroes facing off against him and coming out of it looking awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> If you really want to desperately make it work in your minds then
> 
> *1) Sentry's powers come from warping reality around him. If he didn't see the helicarrier coming or didn't want to protect himself against Thor, then it didn't happen. His power is completely relative to what he wants to happen. *
> 
> 2) He's been killed before, by less. He just always came back before. And there's no reason to believe he can't come back again.


This makes sense, so I can chalk it up to being that


Zen-aku said:


> i don't buy it, i still say that is just  him following his honor code blindly
> 
> Ares got Beaten By a Valkyrie and a member of the Warbound
> 
> Ares Bendis may have suggested it but he didn't show it



I dont recall him losing to the Warbound (been awhile since I read WWH though) and correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Valikyrie were suppose to be the Krytponite to Gods

And  @ you saying  calling the man who has the title of God of War, is the son of two Gods, and the father of God would be a hyperbole


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I dont recall him losing to the Warbound (been awhile since I read WWH though) and correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Valikyrie were suppose to be the Krytponite to Gods


 i don't know i thought they were just the Choosers of the slain as always




> And  @ you saying  calling the man who has the title of God of War, is the son of two Gods, and the father of God would be a hyperbole


well the average god is stated to be about as tough as spider-man

ad that with what Ive seen of ares...and welll


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't buy it, i still say that is just  him following his honor code blindly


Tell that to Shi'ar politics.


> Ares got Beaten By a Valkyrie and a member of the Warbound


Wasn't the Valkyrie empowered by Hel, the Norse Goddess of Death? Which member of the Warbound? I don't see Luke Cage doing well at all against certain members.


> Ares Bendis may have suggested it but he didn't show it


There's Mighty Avengers, the bout between Ares and Hercules where Ares doesn't get splattered by Hercules even though Hercules has enough strength to wrestle back into place a sentient Manhattan island, and the strength feat and durability shown by Rogue when she only drained a part of Ares power. Before Bendis got to Ares, Ares was the go to guy for dealing with problems that the other Greek gods couldn't deal with and we all know they are well beyond Luke Cage level as shown with Incredible Hercules, past general feats for Zeus, etc. I don't see Luke Cage defeating the combined numerous forces of Hades' legions.


> well the average god is stated to be about as tough as spider-man



Um, Zeus isn't an average god. Hera isn't an average god. They are lot more tough than Spiderman.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't know i thought they were just the Choosers of the slain as always
> 
> 
> well the average god is stated to be about as tough as spider-man
> ...



IDK, I know next to nothing about Valikries, so you could be right about that.

Also, idk where you heard the average God is as tough as Spider-Man. If your referring to one of the last issues of iHerc, then you just mis-read that.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> IDK, I know next to nothing about Valikries, so you could be right about that.
> 
> Also, idk where you heard the average God is as tough as Spider-Man. If your referring to one of the last issues of iHerc, then you just mis-read that.


when Osborune was psyching up his forces for the siege he says it



neodragzero said:


> Wasn't the Valkyrie empowered by Hel, the Norse Goddess of Death? Which member of the Warbound? I don't see Luke Cage doing well at all against certain members.


Hirom maybe i don't remember all that well

a Valkrie still shouldn't be that high up on the God scale...



> There's Mighty Avengers, the bout between Ares and Hercules where Ares doesn't get splattered by Hercules even though Hercules has enough strength to wrestle back into place a sentient Manhattan island, and the strength feat and durability shown by Rogue when she only drained a part of Ares power. Before Bendis got to Ares, Ares was the go to guy for dealing with problems that the other Greek gods couldn't deal with and we all know they are well beyond Luke Cage level as shown with Incredible Hercules, past general feats for Zeus, etc. I don't see Luke Cage defeating the combined numerous forces of Hades' legions.


 i chalk most of that up more to skill though


> Um, Zeus isn't an average god. Hera isn't an average god. They are lot more tough than Spiderman.


 iam not talking about Zeus and hera


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Hirom maybe i don't remember all that well


Oldstrong? That's pretty major.


> a Valkrie still shouldn't be that high up on the God scale...


Like I said, she's directly empowered by Hel. One Valkyrie being empowered by a god of that level is still pretty major. The story seems to be written out to make her out as a god killer. That's about it.


> i chalk most of that up more to skill though


Skill? What skill has you tanking a punch or being tossed by Hercules? Rogue clearly is showing off a power up in strength and durability after touching Ares... Oh yeah, I guess that kind of weakens Ares a bit when he fights later on now I think about it.


> iam not talking about Zeus and hera


Why are you mentioning average gods?  Chaos Ghost brought up the fact he's the son of Zeus and Hera. Why make a statement at all about average gods?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

About Ares, his portrayal previous to Siege had him as a potent brick. He had an angry Hercules punch him to another country and not have his head turned into red mist because of it (next we see him he's just worried about getting a ride back), he could stalemate Skaar in a physical fight, have A-Bomb (a Hulk cast character) at his mercy, and even use his godly stuff to follow X-Man who had stepped out of time.

That spread of people being shocked at the way he died wasn't for nothing. It raised the stakes for the Void engaging Thor and later the entire Avengers plus Loki.


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2010)

...What issues did X-Man recently pop up again?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...What issues did X-Man recently pop up again?



The Dark X-Men mini.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Charcan said:


> About Ares, his portrayal previous to Siege had him as a potent brick. He had an angry Hercules punch him to another country and not have his head turned into red mist because of it (next we see him he's just worried about getting a ride back), he could stalemate Skaar in a physical fight, have A-Bomb (a Hulk cast character) at his mercy, and even use his godly stuff to follow X-Man who had stepped out of time.
> 
> That spread of people being shocked at the way he died wasn't for nothing. It raised the stakes for the Void engaging Thor and later the entire Avengers plus Loki.



well i didnt know all that


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 13, 2010)

It is confirmed

Helicarrier > Galactus/Molecule Man/Brood army/ANGRIEST HULK EVER

The skrulls were lucky Tony wasn't dropping more Helicarriers on them


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2010)

The Helicarrier bullet doesn't nearly amuse me as much as Wendihulk. I hope that meme doesn't get off the ground.

Iron Man obviously wasn't going to be eclipsed by the other Big 3's shield tossing and lightning hurling.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It is confirmed
> 
> Helicarrier > Galactus/Molecule Man/Brood army/ANGRIEST HULK EVER
> 
> The skrulls were lucky Tony wasn't dropping more Helicarriers on them



Damnit man what is so hard to buy about it i mean really!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2010)

Oh and Helicarrier > Thanos

Thanos will beat the Life universe by throwing lots of helicarriers at them


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 14, 2010)

Would Victoria Hand's lesbian have added more cosmic fuel to the Helicarrier explosion if she hadn't gotten off?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Would Victoria Hand's lesbian have added more cosmic fuel to the Helicarrier explosion if she hadn't gotten off?



Yes.

Lesbianness +1s everything. You should know that.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2010)

New Avengers "Finale" was pretty darn good as well.  I know the NA are still gonna be around, but if they weren't this would be a perfect send off.  It was cool, had good characterization and was genuinely heartfelt.  In all a good way to signal the end of 5 long years.


Gotta say people who were disapointed by Siege in terms of an ending should check out the new DA and NA


----------



## typhoon72 (May 14, 2010)

Sad to see New Avengers end, even though the last 10 or so issues have been just okay (too much hood) the series was really good. I actually own the first 2 issues, so im gonna have to pick up the finale.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2010)

NA had me tearing up at the end i gotta say


----------



## shit (May 14, 2010)

fuck New Avengers

Dark Avengers


----------



## Z (May 15, 2010)

Anyone else feel sorry for Osborn?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2010)

Z said:


> Anyone else feel sorry for Osborn?



I wanted to then i remember what he did in "American Son"


----------



## shit (May 15, 2010)

me








anyway, Marvel's been hinting at making a "Legion of Doom" type thing, for lack of a better phrase, for a fucking long time now
I want this done again, except with fucking Red Skull and Apocalypse or Bastion, not fucking Namor and Emma Frost.
Also, what's the deal with Red Skull and Doom? They've both been around forever, but I've NEVER once seen them do any sorta team work villainy. Do they hate each other?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 15, 2010)

I felt bad for Osborn especially at the end of Dark Avengers.


----------



## Z (May 15, 2010)

shit said:


> Also, what's the deal with Red Skull and Doom? They've both been around forever, but I've NEVER once seen them do any sorta team work villainy. Do they hate each other?



Yes they do lol.


----------



## shit (May 15, 2010)

wryyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2010)

shit said:


> wryyyyyyyyyyyy



Could have some thing to do with the fact that Red Skull Was/Is a Nazi and that Doom is Roma


----------



## shit (May 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Could have some thing to do with the fact that Red Skull Was/Is a Nazi and that Doom is Roma



ok, pretend I've been out of school for 5 years
what's a Roma? Gypsie? I guess that makes sense.
If they hate each other, then they should go to war
point is I want more interaction between them, and I think the Marvelverse is too small for them to have so little


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2010)

shit said:


> ok, pretend I've been out of school for 5 years
> what's a Roma? Gypsie? I guess that makes sense.
> If they hate each other, then they should go to war
> point is I want more interaction between them, and I think the Marvelverse is too small for them to have so little



Skull doesn't have an army to go to war with [and hes dead]


----------



## shit (May 15, 2010)

is he? I thought he took over his daughter's body or some shit


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2010)

shit said:


> is he? I thought he took over his daughter's body or some shit



no her face just got  burnt up

shame too


----------



## Whimsy (May 15, 2010)

Red Skull is rubbish anyway.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2010)

I must have a heart of black coal because I laughed at Norman's incarceration in DA #16.


----------



## mow (May 15, 2010)

I love the nod to Ellis in the last commentary page, and I love how Ellis was greatly appreciative of it on his site.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2010)

> If they hate each other, then they should go to war


They have. Skull lost. doom outgrew him


----------



## neodragzero (May 15, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I must have a heart of black coal because I laughed at Norman's incarceration in DA #16.



No, Norman isn't worth anything other than a good laugh.


----------



## Whimsy (May 15, 2010)

Norman is a brilliant character.


----------



## neodragzero (May 15, 2010)

Brilliantly pathetic.


----------



## Z (May 15, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> No, Norman isn't worth anything other than a good laugh.





neodragzero said:


> Brilliantly pathetic.





**


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2010)

Bendis' commentary on Siege #4


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

Ok I'm mistaken then, Helicarrier >/= Galactus/Brood/ANGRIEST HULK EVER/Molecule Man

Helicarrier > Emo Bob


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

> Just because the Sentry/The Void announced that he had the power of the Molecule Man, it doesn't mean that he actually did. He just thought that he did.



.............................................................


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

Guys, Pete didn't sell his marraige to the devil.

He just thought he did


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2010)

You have god like powers

You do what you think can do.




Alan Scott GL got hit in the back with a baseball bat when he wasn't looking and assumed wood was his weakness so it became it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

So Bob could take on the Living Tribunal if he doesn't want to die?


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

and we'll never get to see it now 























oh wait it's Marvel


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

I really don't see Bob being bought back unless it's for something important. He was never vital for plot other than a means to a end, the story only centred on his because Bendis thought he could make him popular but he failed miserably (much like SI) and had to remove it


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

Bob was always the whole plot cuz he was the biggest elephant in the room.
Hulk comes back, gotta deal with Sentry.
SI starts, gotta deal with Sentry.
Dark Reign comes, whoever has the Sentry is in power.
Allllllll the other stuff was just ancillary to his presence.
And I loved it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

And he was dealt with in the most lol ways in just about every book that he appears in

I remember before WWH, every writer that wrote Sentry literally made him so uber and gosu and hinted at so much more power

After that he was basically a walking wimp


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

Sentry > molecule man
not many non-helicarriers can say that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Someone who makes himself susceptible to mundane saline injections when he believes them to be fancy Sentry serum shots, after SHIELD itself failed to kill him for years, can turn a Helicarrier into a cosmic if he so wishes. He gave superpowers to a dog and a teenager, and probably banged your mom and made everybody forget all about it afterwards.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

shit said:


> Sentry > molecule man
> not many non-helicarriers can say that



I don't think many helicarriers can say anything



Charcan said:


> Someone who makes himself susceptible to mundane saline injections when he believes them to be fancy Sentry serum shots, after SHIELD itself failed to kill him for years, can turn a Helicarrier into a cosmic if he so wishes. He gave superpowers to a dog and a teenager, and probably banged your mom and made everybody forget all about it afterwards.



Bendis likes bringing obscure characters he likes out of obscurity


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 18, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bendis likes bringing obscure characters he likes out of obscurity


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bendis likes bringing obscure characters he likes out of obscurity



One of the reasons i love him


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

The hell?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

what is this i dont even



Zen-aku said:


> One of the reasons i love him



Because the Hood and Sentry have been like so memorable and popular


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

I think Bendis failed much harder with Hood than he did with Sentry.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 18, 2010)

Oh shit, eight of them.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

look closely and you can see a ninth Bendis in between the front two for a half second
the sekrit Bendis


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> what is this i dont even
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Hood and Sentry have been like so memorable and popular



Sentry isn't supposed to be popular he is supposed to be a  unlikeable Mary sue Superman Expy

and Well i like the Hood

Also Luke cage, Spider-Woman, & Ares


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

I look the Hood

Liked him better demonic though

EDIT: Somebody please tell me wtf prompted Bendis to do that.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I look the Hood
> 
> Liked him better demonic though



me to but i liked  how losing it played up his desperation for power, good character arc if you ask me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Sentry isn't supposed to be popular he is supposed to be a  unlikeable Mary sue Superman Expy
> 
> and Well i like the Hood
> 
> Also Luke cage, Spider-Woman, & Ares



Well you like them. That's settled


----------



## neodragzero (May 19, 2010)

In case anyone missed it, Paul Jenkins is a douche for suggesting that Ben Grimm attempted to murder someone in cold blood and have him say that the Sentry is a better man than him. The thing with Rogue was pretty whack too.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> In case anyone missed it, Paul Jenkins is a douche for suggesting that Ben Grimm attempted to murder someone in cold blood and have him say that the Sentry is a better man than him. The thing with Rogue was pretty whack too.



Case and point to my hole "You are not supposed to like the sentry" theory


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> In case anyone missed it, Paul Jenkins is a douche for suggesting that Ben Grimm attempted to murder someone in cold blood and have him say that the Sentry is a better man than him. The thing with Rogue was pretty whack too.



 what book are these gems in? I missed it


----------



## neodragzero (May 19, 2010)

There's not liking the Sentry and there's straight up messing around with someone's firm characterization. Suggesting at all that Ben Grimm would murder someone is a slap in the face. Even Bendis knows better.


shit said:


> what book are these gems in? I missed it



Siege Epilogue: Fallen Sun. They do a funeral for the Sentry. It went worse than I could have possibly imagine.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2010)

That's not the characters fault. That's the fault of Bendis for using that retarded method of bringing him into continuity

It's like a reverse-OMD. Instead of '_It didn't happen and you forgot_', it's '_It did happen and you forgot_'

That and everyone and their grandma harps on about his power but he's never allowed to fully utilize it


----------



## neodragzero (May 19, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's not the characters fault. That's the fault of Bendis for using that retarded method of bringing him into continuity


...What? Blaming the character for what? I'm simply calling someone out for bad writing.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2010)

That's how it worked in the original mini too, no one remembered who he was but he was actually everyone's best friend! or whatever. You can't pin that on Bendis.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2010)

shit said:


> look closely and you can see a ninth Bendis in between the front two for a half second
> the sekrit Bendis



Holy shit!



Chaos Ghost said:


> EDIT: Somebody please tell me wtf prompted Bendis to do that.



History will probably never know.



neodragzero said:


> In case anyone missed it, Paul Jenkins is a douche for suggesting that Ben Grimm attempted to murder someone in cold blood and have him say that the Sentry is a better man than him. The thing with Rogue was pretty whack too.



Finally explaining why Ben disliked Sentry since the mini and Mighty Avengers could have been handled better.

I approve of the Rogue spectacle for personal, devious reasons.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...What? Blaming the character for what? I'm simply calling someone out for bad writing.



I was responging to Zen, not you. You and Jugg had posted by the time I finished my post

@pete: my bad. Bendis is less of a hack for that


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's not the characters fault. That's the fault of Bendis for using that retarded method of bringing him into continuity
> 
> It's like a reverse-OMD. Instead of '_It didn't happen and you forgot_', it's '_It did happen and you forgot_'
> 
> That and everyone and their grandma harps on about his power but he's never allowed to fully utilize it



Your Blaming the wrong guy

its Jenkins who did this not The bald one


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

Bendis is going to explain why he did that little dance dammit


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Bendis is going to explain why he did that little dance dammit



Maybe accompanying music can offer some enlightenment:

[YOUTUBE]3O046nbIQS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Maybe accompanying music can offer some enlightenment:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3O046nbIQS4[/YOUTUBE]



DAT FACE


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

I'm gonna give a guess and say it was promotion for an interview on G4 or something.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

shit said:


> I'm gonna give a guess and say it was promotion for an interview on G4 or something.



Im watching his G4 interview now. His voice is sillyness


----------



## Deviate (May 19, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Finally explaining why Ben disliked Sentry since the mini and Mighty Avengers could have been handled better.



Here's a better explanation. Considering Sentry is being written into all these retconed relationships I wouldn't be surprised if Bob slept with Alicia Masters. Rock dick is one thing, but no man can please a woman that had the power of 'a million exploding suns' in her.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2010)

power of a thousand exploding suns sounds like a lesbian name for a girl's orgasm anyway


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Maybe accompanying music can offer some enlightenment:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3O046nbIQS4[/YOUTUBE]



I'm going to suicide now.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2010)

Hood is and has been really good as of late.  Street guy desperate for power, scraping up to the big leagues and dragging losers with him as tools, as well as him trying to be normal and what he's lost/given up in his defeat.  

I REALLY liked this arc, and this is a fitting (if sad) end for Parker.  Atleast, for now.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

Bendis did pretty good by Hood (literarily speaking) at the end, but the norn stones were kind of an ass-pull, his new powers were never rly showcased enough in a one-on-one fight, the demon powers were dismissed too abruptly for my tastes and without a good enough reasoning, and his goons against the NA just seemed like filler tbh. Overall I was disappointed.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So Bob could take on the Living Tribunal if he doesn't want to die?



The Spectre couldn't beat the Great Evil Beast, so probably not.  But anyone else is fair game I figure


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2010)

. . . Yeah, I still want to suicide.

I can't shake that blasted YT video out of my head.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . Yeah, I still want to suicide.
> 
> I can't shake that blasted YT video out of my head.



His  face at the start makes it epic


----------



## neodragzero (May 20, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> The Spectre couldn't beat the Great Evil Beast, so probably not.  But anyone else is fair game I figure



Mad Jim Jaspers? I doubt that.


----------

